#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-08
<zfe_> mete_cetin,
<zfe_> hosgeldiniz
<zfe_> "haftaşar haftaşar
<mete_cetin> zfe_: hoş gördüm
<zfe_> ıs ıt correct?
<zfe_> week by week
<mete_cetin> haftadan haftaya
<zfe_> ama birer birer
<zfe_> does ıt work just wıth numbers?
<mete_cetin> you may use ÜÇer hafta
<mete_cetin> BEŞer hafta
<mete_cetin> etc...
<zfe_> every 3 weeks?
<mete_cetin> her üç hafta
<mete_cetin> her üç haftaya bir kez doktora iderim
<zfe_> tamam
<zfe_> ama
<zfe_> beşer hafta ne demek
<mete_cetin> you may both use üçer beşer sekizer etc or her -number- etc...
<zfe_> tesekkurler
<mete_cetin> üçer haftaya bir doktora iderim
<mete_cetin> her üç haftaya bir
<zfe_> neden haftaya
<zfe_> and not hafta
<mete_cetin> oh it is difficult to explain :D
<mete_cetin> hahah
<mete_cetin> haftaDA bir = per week
<mete_cetin> üç haftada bir = üç haftaya bir         ilkinde de hali, ikincisinde e hali
<mete_cetin> birisi yönelme birisi bulunma
<BrozaC> zfe_ week by week = haftadan haftaya
<BrozaC> its standart usage
<zfe_> thanks BrozaC
<zfe_> aydan aya
<BrozaC> u can use it for many things
<zfe_> yıldan yıla
<BrozaC> it doesnt have to be time
<zfe_> and so on?
<BrozaC> başarıdan başarıya
<BrozaC> 2 usage
<BrozaC> başarıdan başarıya koşmak
<BrozaC> run from one achivment to other
<zfe_> ah thanks
<BrozaC> başarıdan başarıya fark var
<BrozaC> there are differences from bye achivment to other
<zfe_> tamam
<zfe_> çok teşekkürler
<BrozaC> kucaktan kucağa geziyor orospu
<BrozaC> ehuha :D
<zfe_> günden güne?
<BrozaC> its good
<zfe_> ok
<zfe_> got ıt
<zfe_> yaraktan yarağa
<zfe_> :D
<BrozaC> oeh
<BrozaC> dlkjfds :D
<mete_cetin> dammmnn, you may cast very ugly words in turkish
<BrozaC> he is italian arent you zfe_ ?
<mete_cetin> turkish is very very suitable for swearing :D
<BrozaC> no difference with italian language
<mete_cetin> or you may compare two same thins with this format
<mete_cetin> aşktan aşka fark var...
<BrozaC> italyandan italyana da fark var
<BrozaC> daddds
<mete_cetin> BrozaC: türkçe öğrenmeyi düşünmesi bile korkunç, öyle böyle bir dil değil ki
<mete_cetin> :D
<BrozaC> türkçe
<BrozaC> aslında çok basit bir dil
<mete_cetin> adam bana sondaki a ne diyor n diyeyim yahu
<BrozaC> gavurlar çok çabuk kavrıyorlar
<mete_cetin> elemanlarda kafa var birader
<mete_cetin> :D
<mete_cetin> zfe_: so are you going to a course or not?
<BrozaC> adam linux öğrenicene türkçe öğrendi
<mete_cetin> :D
<BrozaC> tarzaeu ya türkçe öğretmesi daha zevkliydi ama
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> o sağlam kasıyordu
<zfe_> mete_cetin, not now
<mete_cetin> BrozaC: o kim yahu
<zfe_> ama when ı*m ın turkey ı go to tomer
<zfe_> tömer
<BrozaC> debian da görürsün
<BrozaC> tarzaeu
<BrozaC> ae yer değiştirebilir :D
<mete_cetin> tömer adama ömer!
<mete_cetin> *gömer
<debbi_> noldu bitti mi dil dersleri, uyudunuz muı?
<zfe_> ben burdayım
<debbi_> kayıtlardan baktım da, oradan gördüm :)
<debbi_> 00:40 da bitmis sohbet :)
<debbi_> ben gec kalmışım
<zfe_> ben çalışıyorum
<zfe_> türkçe öğrenmek istiyorum ya
<debbi_> Bu saatte çalışıyorsan ne zaman uyuyorsun?
<debbi_> neredeyse sabah olmuş.
<zfe_> olmaz
<zfe_> burda 3am
<zfe_> italya'dayım
<zfe_> ve uykum yok
<zfe_> :/
<debbi_> istanbulda 4:21 am
<debbi_> ben de az önce uyandım :)
<zfe_> hava nasıl şurası
<debbi_> Şu an 13 derece
<debbi_> ve sis var
<sekiz> ns info kedi
<subay^^> http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Debian Sources List Generator (at debgen.simplylinux.ch)
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<ahmtblbl> varadero buradamısın ve müsaitmisin
<kedi> günaydın ahmtblbl hoş geldin
<ahmtblbl> hoşbulduk kedi
<kedi> hayırdır varaderoyu naabcan
<ahmtblbl> uzun bir mevzu
<ahmtblbl> bir konuda bana yardım ediyor sağolsun
<ahmtblbl> görüşlerine ihtiyacım var
<ahmtblbl> daha doğrusu bilgisine
<ahmtblbl> :)
<kedi> taam sen seslen bakim
<kedi> baar biraz uyumasın :)
<kedi> BrozaC,
<kedi> varaderooo
<kedi> :p
<Fatih_M> Selam
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar bişi sorucam ama
<ahmtblbl> şimdi Linux server edition lar ücretlimi?
<gubu> hayır
<gubu> linux derken ubuntu mu diorsun_?
<ahmtblbl> ubuntu server edition
<ahmtblbl> mesela
<gubu> hayır
<gubu> server editionda daha az özellik var
<gubu> mesela masa üstü yok
<gubu> haliyle daha hafif
<gubu> yani grafik arayüz yok diyelim biz ona
<ahmtblbl> ben şimdi 70 thin client wyse kullanarak bir server alıcam
<ahmtblbl> buna ubuntu server edition kurup 30 kişi bağlanacak
<ahmtblbl> bir sıkıntı olurmu?
<gubu> "70 thin client wyse" nedir ki?
<ahmtblbl> markasi wyse
<gubu> sunucu mu o aldığın?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> sunucuya hem windows
<ahmtblbl> hem de ubuntu olsun istiyorum
<gubu> hee varadero ya bunu mu danıscaktın?
<ahmtblbl> evet :)
<gubu> forumda şaapsadın ya
<gubu> varaderodan ses cikmio nedense
<ahmtblbl> bunun yanısıra daha birçok şey ver tabi
<ahmtblbl> son bir kaç haftadır bayağı yoğun sanırım
<gubu> kursa gidiyordu
<ahmtblbl> kurs veriyor mu?
<gubu> yok kurs almaya :gidiyordu :)
<ahmtblbl> :)
<zfmf> selam ahali
<Kartagis> trpos.com güvenilir midir bilen var mı?
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<gubu> Kartagis, 128bit sifreleme var sitede ama kullanmadım
<gubu> #
<gubu> # Cari hesabınızdan geri ödeme yapılırken toplam tutardan %10 komisyon düşülür ve kalan tutar tarafınıza gönderilir.
<gubu> %10 kesiolarmıs Kartagis
<Kartagis> kessinler önemli değil
<gubu> ne satacaksın ki?
<gubu> web sitene mi adapte edeceksin?
<Kartagis> hizmet satmayı düşünüyorum
<gubu> paypal yetmiyor mu?
<gubu> ya da kullandın mı daha önce ?
<Kartagis> Türkiye'de kim paypal yapıyor ki?
<gubu> ben :)
<gubu> yani paypal ile alısveris yapiorum
<Kartagis> e ben de yapıyorum ama birçok insan yapmıyor
<Kartagis> bir de şöyle komik bir şey var
<Kartagis> hotfile'a üye oldum, bir aylık diye
<Kartagis> ama paypal her ay gönderiyor
<Kartagis> benim de işime yarıyor
<gubu> oany istemesi lazım
<gubu> onay..
<Kartagis> itsemedi
<Kartagis> istemedi..
<gubu> alla alla ben de kullanmıştım, bitime 7 gün kala bi uyardı
<gubu> bi de son gün
<gubu> hiç bi işlem yapmadım ama yenilemedi
<gubu> mişti yani..
<gubu> r10 a üye misin Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> olmamı önerir misin?
<gubu> yok trpos şikayet diye arattım da
<gubu> http://www.r10.net/sikayetim-var/622345-trpos-com-hakkinda-sikayetciyim.html
<gubu> diye bi baslık buldum
<gubu> ama üye olmadıım icin göremedim icini :)
<Kartagis> bu forumlara uyuz oluyorum
<Kartagis> Türkçe forumlara
<gubu> zaten bi bizde var bu özellik
<Kartagis> bakmak için üyelik istiyorlar
<gubu> bi de acaip bi durum daha var
<gubu> içeriği görmek için konuya mesaj atma zorunluluu
<gubu> bu nedir dedim yaa
<gubu> pardon içerik değil , içeriğin bi kısmı
<gubu> e zate o kısmı lazım oluyor insana
<gubu> üye olduk bi de mesaj attık
<gubu> gerçi küfretmistim onu da mesajdan saydılar:)
<Kartagis> heh
<ahmtblbl> gubu ubunru server a
<ahmtblbl> kaç thin client bağlanabiliyor
<ahmtblbl> bir sayı sınırı varmı?
<gubu> thin client ne demek tam olarak bilmediim icin kesin bişi söyleyemicem ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> sunucu üzerinden çalışan terminaller
<ahmtblbl> kartagis senin bilgin varmı?
<varadero> ahmtblbl ram cpu kaldırabildiği kadar
<varadero> ram cpu diskio network
<varadero> senin storage in yok sabnmıyorum 30 dan fazlasını kaldırsın
<varadero> yaptığı işe bakarda
<varadero> sanırım bukadar
<Kartagis> kullanım sınırık yok bildiğim
<Kartagis> sınırı*
<ahmtblbl> varadero hoşgeldin
<ahmtblbl> özlettin kendini:)
<ahmtblbl> varadero sistem de son aşamalara geldik
<ahmtblbl> bakanlıktan arkadaşlar da biraz yardımcı oldular
<ahmtblbl> bir şeyler ortaya çıktı
<ahmtblbl> senin düşüncelerini de almak istiyorum
<ahmtblbl> son halini sana mail atsam
<gubu> Kartagis, trpos hakkında bi tek o baglantıda sikayet gordum
<gubu> onun da icerigini göremedim :)
<varadero> at at
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> öğleden sonra elinde olur
<ahmtblbl> bir kaç düzeltme yapıp yolluycam
<ahmtblbl> umarım zamanın olur
<ahmtblbl> teşekkürler
<ahmtblbl> yemek saati
<ahmtblbl> görüşürüz
<gubu> varadero, sen yaşıyo muydun?
<gubu> BrozaC, da burda olunca evdesin sandım
<mstfa> gubu
<gubu> hı
<mstfa> bu e-imza şeysi varya
<gubu> var diolar , ben şeetmedim daha
<mstfa> flash disk gibi bise
<mstfa> buntuda takılı görüyo
<mstfa> vbx ta vista var
<mstfa> vistada takılı olup olmadını nasıl anlıyolar
<mstfa> hani aygıt takılı olarak görüyomu diye
<gubu> vbox da usbden bişi takılıyo mu ki?
<gubu> yani usb destei var mı?
<mstfa> vbox ın usb destegi olanını yukledim
<mstfa> diğer usb leri görüyoz herhalde flash disk felan
<mstfa> ama bi deneyim görecek mi yine
<gubu> once onu dene
<mstfa> flash görmüyosa bunu hiç görmez
<gubu> aynen
<gubu> vistayı bilmiorum ama 7de saatin orda donanımı güvenli kaldır var
<gubu> yani usb den bisi takinca orda cikio
<gubu> bu ubuntulog kanala yeni mi takılmaya basladı
<gubu> iki üc gündür gözüme çarpıyor
<Kartagis> third party uygulamalar deyince insanın boyu 10 santim uzuyor mu merak ediyorum
<gubu> yok Kartagis, az önce dedim bişi olmadı.
<gubu> ama karnımı acıktırdı sanki :p
<mstfa> gubu
<mstfa> yok dostum flash diskide görmüyo
<gubu> sen çek fişini onun..
<mstfa> çekemem
<mstfa> e-imza şeettirmem lazım
<mstfa> ama ben o vbox ı acemi nin dedigi gibi sitesinden kurdum
<mstfa> hatta bu BrozaC felanda şaaptı
<mstfa> digerleri usb destegi vermiyo dediler
<mstfa> o dedik
<mstfa> ama bu destekle nasıl göremedi onu anlamadım
<gubu> belki kurcalaman lazim vbox ayarlarını falan ?
<mstfa> buldum
<gubu> iyi bul bana da öğret :)
<mstfa> sandım
<mstfa> bulamamışım biraz ders çalışayım dur
<gubu> ben de bi sürü yöntem denedim kurtaramadım tar.gz leri
<gubu> sildim gitti..
<mstfa> gubu
<mstfa> özele baksana bi
<mstfa> :)
<mstfa> baktın mı
<gubu> her yere bakiorum ama göremiorum :)
<mstfa> yok demi bişey
<mstfa> yazacam dur
<gubu> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=127573733958563
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Online Psikologun Videoları: Asansörde Sürü Psikolojisi Deneyi:) | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<gubu> eha yanlis oldu
<gubu> siz bakmayin :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero selam
<ahmtblbl> buradamısın
<varadero> ahmtblbl burda sayılır gibiyim  :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero mail attım sana
<ahmtblbl> sunucu
<ahmtblbl> swich
<ahmtblbl> wyse C10LE modelleri hakkında yorumlarını istiyorum
<ahmtblbl> umarım fırsatın vardır
<ahmtblbl> teşekkürler
<gubu> "sudo adduser DENEME --encrypt-home " komutu ile oluşturulmus DENEME kullanıcısının ev dizininindeki şifrelemeyi daha sonra kaldırabilir miyim?
<ozhan> merhabalar
<ozhan> subay^^ hatırladın mı konuşmuştuk hani
<gubu> merhaba ozhan hoş geldin
<ozhan> 11080p videolar hakkında
<varadero> 11080p sağlammış :)
<gubu> noldu oynatabildin mi 1080p videoları?
<varadero> 1080 üzeri görmedim ben daha
<ozhan> bu daha yeni çıktı super definition
<gubu> :)))
<ozhan> şaka şaka
<ozhan> yanlış yazdım 1080
<ozhan> subay yok galiba
<ozhan> oynatamadım hala videoları
<ozhan> bir çözüm buldumu subay bakacağım diyordu biliyomusunuz
<gubu> subay^^, şu ara biraz meşgul
<gubu> bi avukatlık bürosunun bilgisayarları ile uğraşıyor
<ozhan> kolay gelsin ona o zaman
<ozhan> sene oynatabiliyormusun bu videoları, yapabiliyorsan nasıl başardın
<gubu> daha 1080p videoya denk gelemedim ozhan
<gubu> denk gelsem affetmicem de :p
<ozhan> :D
<gubu> bildiğin  indirilebilir öyle bir video var mı ?
<ozhan> internette dolu ama indirebilmek biraz zor
<ozhan> bir kaç gün beklemen lazım
<gubu> bi tane buldum 80mb lik
<gubu> trailermiş
<ozhan> doğrudur muhtemelen
<ozhan> doğru düzgün oynuyomu bari
<gubu> dur inmedi daha :)
<gubu> indireceğim yer naz yapıyor :)
<D3814N> esselamu aleyküm
<gubu> aleyküm selam
<gubu> bu nası iştir 10kb ile iner mi bi dosya
<gubu> multiget ile de bağlanmıyor
<zfe> merhaba
<gubu> merhaba zfe, hoş geldin.
<zfe> hoş bulduk
<zfe> mete_cetin, o/
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar ubuntuda explorer kurulumu hakkında bilgisi olan varmı?
<gubu> internet explorer mi?
<ahmtblbl> evet :)
<gubu> playonlinux ile kurulabiliyor ama düzgün calismiyor
<mete_cetin> slm gençler
<gubu> aleyküm selam mete_cetin
<gubu> haa pardon gencler demisin :)
<ahmtblbl> düzgün çalışmıyorsa zaten kendi düzgün çalışmıyor
<ahmtblbl> daha da problem demektir
<gubu> aynen
<zfe> ahmtblbl, neden explorer istiyorsun?
<gubu> zaten eski sürümleri kurulabiliyor
<ahmtblbl> sorma
<gubu> sordu bir kere :)
<ahmtblbl> kurumda bazı sitelerin scriptleri öyle bişeyki
<ahmtblbl> ancak explorerda çalışıyor
<zfe> allah allah
<zfe> olmaz
<ahmtblbl> mozillada çalışmıyor
<zfe> hangi kurum?
<ahmtblbl> operada çalışmıyor
<ahmtblbl> tarım il müdürlüğü
<mete_cetin> bebek kafası var bizim milli kurumlarımızda...
<ahmtblbl> ah
<gubu> ahmtblbl, ben de şikayetçiyim o tip sitelerden..
<ahmtblbl> keşke okadar olsa
<mete_cetin> acayip bir kafa
<ahmtblbl> bunun bir çözümü yoktur dimi
<ahmtblbl> yani mozillada çalışması babında
<ahmtblbl> anladım yok :)
<gubu> sadece tarayıcı tabanlı bir şey değil herhalde ki, bu tip sorunlar çıkıyor
<ozhan> gubu ben galiba buldum çözümü
<gubu> aha nası buldun?
<gubu> windowsa mı gecion :)
<gubu> ben daha dosyayı indiremedim
<gubu> 27 dakika kalmıs..
<zfe> kalmış = left?
<ozhan> vlc media player varmı sende
<ozhan> işin özeti şu
<ozhan> ayarlardan H.264 in-loop deblocking filterı ALL yapıcan
<ozhan> skip H.264 in-loop deblocking filter - all
<gubu> evet zfe
<gubu> yani kalan indirme süresi 27 dakika.
<gubu> vlc player var bende ozhan
<gubu> zaten ona güveniyorum bu konuda :)
<mete_cetin> tüm bunlar sevgisizlikten oldu :(
<gubu> ben alışverişe gidiyorum.
<gubu> mete_cetin, hayırdır?
<mete_cetin> :D
<gubu> kanalı mı şaşırdın :p
<gubu> gittim ama geleceğim :)
<mete_cetin> sevgisizlikten, sistemimde zombiler türedi
<mete_cetin>  14:55:31 up 1 day, 50 min,  2 users,  load average: 3.66, 3.50, 3.04
<digitaloktay>  13:52:56 up  2:49,  2 users,  load average: 1.76, 1.93, 1.64
<mete_cetin> load candır
<mete_cetin> ps aux | awk ‘{ print $8 ” ” $2 }’ | grep ‘Z’ |awk ‘{print $2}’ |xargs kill -9
<digitaloktay> simdi benim load firlar
<digitaloktay>  14:02:24 up  2:58,  4 users,  load average: 9.25, 5.06, 2.92
<digitaloktay> Cpu(s): 90.8%us,  9.1%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<digitaloktay>  14:09:34 up  3:05,  4 users,  load average: 9.83, 8.77, 5.50
<mete_cetin> digitaloktay: kaç çekirdek?
<digitaloktay> 6
<mete_cetin> load azmış
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3200.00 MHz (2) 3200.00 MHz (3) 3200.00 MHz (4) 3200.00 MHz (5) 3200.00 MHz (6) 3200.00 MHz
<digitaloktay> -j7 veya -j9 arada cok fark görmüyorum
<ozhan> ewt bu yöntem de patlar
<ozhan> vlc başka dosyalarda takılır
<ozhan> ve yine windows kazanır
<ozhan> :(
<mete_cetin> ozhan: ne ayaksın sen?
<mete_cetin> git smplayer-svn yükle + mplayer-nogui-svn
<ozhan> 1080p video oynatırken takılıyor ubuntu
<mete_cetin> o_O
<mete_cetin> ekran kartın ne?
<ozhan> 512 mb nvdia 7100 haliba
<mete_cetin> bu BFS + BFQ + Hc IQ + modultrunk lı 1000 lik kernelim kaymak gibi
<digitaloktay> islemci ney?
<ozhan> galiba
<mete_cetin> :D
<mete_cetin> ulan benim dandik intel 8mb de bile izleniyor
<mete_cetin> ozhan: smplayer svn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<digitaloktay> benimkide sorun yapmiyor
<ozhan> 3 ghz
<digitaloktay> gtx460
<ozhan> bende takıla takıla izleniyor
<mete_cetin> saplantılı işler yapıyorsun
<mete_cetin> o_O
<digitaloktay> 1000 hz mi ayarladin kerneli
<mete_cetin> evet
<mete_cetin> seninki ne?
<ozhan> bunu nereden nasıl yükliyeceğim
<ozhan> software centredan smplayer diye yüklesem olur mu?
<digitaloktay> bende 1000 Hz aldim 250 den
<mete_cetin> hımmmm
<digitaloktay> ama BFS veya ck yapmadim
<digitaloktay> bence gerekmiyor
<mete_cetin> digitaloktay: BFQ BFS iyidir
<mete_cetin> ozhan: hele bi yükle oradan ama pulseaudioya destek veriyor mu bak
<mete_cetin> mplayer-svn destek veriyor
<ozhan> mplayer diye paket yöneticisinden yüklüyorum bakalım ne olcak
<mete_cetin> digitaloktay: madem hızlı bilgisayarın var diye havanı atıyorsun bana yardım edeceksin
<digitaloktay> neler derlenecek ?
<mete_cetin> şifre kıracaksın
<mete_cetin> brüt force ile
<mete_cetin> :D
<mete_cetin>  15:28:58 up 1 day,  1:24,  2 users,  load average: 3.16, 3.22, 3.23
<digitaloktay>  14:26:46 up  3:23,  4 users,  load average: 10.29, 9.13, 7.17
<mete_cetin> işler iyi gitmiyor...
<digitaloktay> saatin yanlis
<Kartagis> 15:28:11 up 7 days,  6:50,  7 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.69, 1.09
<digitaloktay> makepkg -f  3325,95s user 343,77s system 496% cpu 12:19,27 total    mete_cetin  bak 1 bucuk dakika fazla sürdü
<mete_cetin> hayır doğru
<mete_cetin> cmd date
<mete_cetin> Mon Nov  8 15:31:55 EET 2010
<digitaloktay> ntpdate
<Kartagis> 15:29:49 up 5 days, 18:01,  4 users,  load average: 0.56, 0.31, 0.22
<digitaloktay> Mo 8. Nov 14:29:58 CET 2010
<mete_cetin> o_O
<Kartagis> digitaloktay saat 3 buçuk
<Kartagis> 2 buçuk değil
<mete_cetin> adam alamancı ama
<mete_cetin> :P
<digitaloktay> 1 saat gerideyiz biz
<ozhan> sm player da olmadı :(
<digitaloktay> makepkg  315,78s user 44,45s system 230% cpu 2:36,46 total 2 dakika sürdü
<digitaloktay> mplayer-svn
<digitaloktay> bence cdpau ayarli degil diye öyle takiliyordur
<digitaloktay> vdpau*
<digitaloktay> mete_cetin,
<digitaloktay>  0001-bfq_iosched-block-prepare_IO_context_code-v1-2.6.36.patch ... Durchgelaufen
<digitaloktay>     0002-bfq_iosched-block-add-cgroups-kconfig-and-build-bits-for-BFQ-v1-2.6.36.patch ... Durchgelaufen
<digitaloktay>     0003-bfq_iosched-block-introduce_BFQ-v1-2.6.36.patch ... Durchgelaufen
<digitaloktay>   10. 7500 HZ (HZ_7500) (NEW)
<digitaloktay>   11. 10000 HZ (HZ_10000) (NEW)
<digitaloktay> :D
<mete_cetin> digitaloktay: gittiğin yol iyi değil
<mete_cetin>  16:02:50 up 1 day,  1:58,  2 users,  load average: 3.31, 3.85, 3.72
<digitaloktay> niye iyi degil ?
<Fatih_M>  load average: 3.31, 3.85, 3.72
<Fatih_M> bundan dolayı iyi değil
<mete_cetin>  19:05:11 up 1 day,  5:00,  2 users,  load average: 14.87, 13.97, 12.61
<Fatih_M> mete_cetin, ne çalıştırıyorsun böyle?
<mete_cetin_away> brute force :D
<Fatih_M> :)
<mete_cetin>  19:36:31 up 1 day,  5:31,  2 users,  load average: 13.30, 14.14, 14.23
<mete_cetin> sıkıntı var
<Fatih_M> belli oluyor :)
<Fatih_M> 19:34:22 up  9:14,  2 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.32, 0.21
<Fatih_M> bu arada saatinde yanlış
<mete_cetin> Mon Nov  8 19:38:38 EET 2010
<Fatih_M> Pzt Kas  8 19:36:01 EET 2010
<zfe> merhaba
<Fatih_M> merhaba zfe
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-09
<zfe> merhaba
<zfe> anybody up?
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<ahmtblbl> varadero slm
<taygun> günaydın kızlar
<varadero> ahmtblbl hp switch hariç süper
<varadero> :)
<varadero> patch panel göremedim burda ?
<varadero> cpu 5670 yap
<varadero> 2 adet 146 GB sas al hardiske para verme cpu ya ver
<varadero> 5 adet ram buna kim yazdıysa döv
<varadero> 5 tane rammi takılırmış ? çalışmaz bilr
<varadero> aha şunu isticen du
<varadero> Intel HexCore X5670 6C/12T 12MB Cache
<varadero> 2. İşlemci Standart
<varadero> 48GB (6x8GB) Performance Mode DDR3
<varadero> 2x146GB 2,5” 10K SAS HotPlug
<varadero> ram lari Quadrank isticeksin
<varadero> ECC ram die bişi kalmadı onu kim dediyse benden bile yaşlı herhalde
<varadero> 6X8 GB ram quadrank X5670CPU
<varadero> oeh bir sürü eksik çıktı
<varadero> ben sigara içeyim
<ahmtblbl> valla başta süper dedin
<varadero> sen gelince haber ver ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> ben buradayım
<ahmtblbl> ağzım açık bakıyorum
<varadero> neine ağzın açık bakıyon
<varadero> bunu büyük babana mı hazırlattın modası geçmiş cihazları doldurmuş
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> sigara içip geliym
<ahmtblbl> ok
<ahmtblbl> bitmedimi sigaran
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ben burada kuş pişiriyorum
<varadero> ahmtblbl
<varadero> burdamısın ?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> şimdi makina tamam
<varadero> 4GB FC HBA
<varadero> yazmış
<varadero> yazan
<varadero> 8 niye almıyorsunuz ?  Standart 8 artık
<ahmtblbl> o ne
<varadero> eski model merakınızmı var
<varadero> ?
<varadero> :)
<varadero> süperdi
<varadero> bak şimdi
<varadero> 1 tane storage yazmışsınız
<varadero> ok
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> 3400
<ahmtblbl> şimdi sana şunu sorucam
<ahmtblbl> sunucu içerisine hdd almayacaz dimi
<ahmtblbl> yani gerek yok
<varadero> oke süper
<varadero> 4 GB hba ozaman normal
<varadero> alabilirsin
<ahmtblbl> daha önce böyle konuşmuştuk
<varadero> storage 4Gb
<varadero> şimdi bak
<varadero> cat kablo almışsın güzel
<varadero> priz almışsın güzel
<varadero> patch kabloda almışsın
<varadero> patch panel almamışsın
<ahmtblbl> aldım
<ahmtblbl> 5 adet
<varadero> kablolar kabinde nereye girecek
<ahmtblbl> 24 port
<varadero> ha pardon
<varadero> gördüm
<ahmtblbl> 20 numarada
<varadero> bir tane onun makasını da iste
<varadero> patch panele kablo çakma aparatı
<ahmtblbl> markası ne olsun
<ahmtblbl> sen söyle
<varadero> neyin markası
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> patch panelin
<varadero> kablo ile patch paneli aynı marka al
<ahmtblbl> makası
<ahmtblbl> amaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn
<ahmtblbl> markası okudum
<varadero> bilmiyorum valla makas markası
<ahmtblbl> ben napıcam makasını
<varadero> makas deilde bıçak gibidir
<varadero> o
<ahmtblbl> ilerde lazım olur diyemi
<varadero> capcap die geçer
<varadero> lazım hep olur
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> olmazsa olmaz el altında bir tane şart
<ahmtblbl> ok isterim
<varadero> tanesi max 5 $
<varadero> storage a
<varadero> kaç makina bağlıcaksın
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> ilk başta 70
<ahmtblbl> sonra
<ahmtblbl> 180 max kullanıcı
<varadero> kaç server
<ahmtblbl> bir server
<varadero> storage a bağlanacak
<varadero> ilerde artmaz eminsin dimi
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> valla bu serverda ben 180 kullanıcı çalıştırıcam diye alıyorum
<ahmtblbl> ama yok
<ahmtblbl> bu yetmez 180 e dersen
<ahmtblbl> başkasına bakalım
<varadero> ozaman switch alman gerekecek
<varadero> 2 inci server i bağlamak için
<varadero> fiber hba switch
<ahmtblbl> ya ikiğnci serverı alıcammı ki ?
<varadero> SAN switch daha doğrusu
<varadero> du :)
<ahmtblbl> bana bu server yetmezmi varaqdero
<varadero> ben senin kafanda oturtucam hepsini
<varadero> :D
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> bu adamlar dosya yazıcı bağlantısı
<varadero> yapıcak dimi hep
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> yer kalırsa
<ahmtblbl> nasıl yani
<ahmtblbl> dosya yazıcı bağlantısı derken
<varadero> exel work fln fıstık
<varadero> word*
<ahmtblbl> open office olucak
<varadero> devamlı dosya al yaz çiz kaydet
<ahmtblbl> tabik,i
<varadero> oke
<varadero> sigaramı hala  içemedim burası da yoğun idare et
<varadero> anladım ben
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> sana şimdi bir yapı çizi veririz
<ahmtblbl> çiz çiz
<ahmtblbl> ama ben kafayı çizmeden :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero ben de bir tütütsem
<ahmtblbl> 5 dakikadan dönerim
<ahmtblbl> olur dimi
<ahmtblbl> geldim
<varadero> ok
<varadero> şimdi sana anlatim dur
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> şimdi storage i düşün
<varadero> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/storage/disk/ds3000/ds3400/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: IBM System Storage DS3400: Overview - IBM System Storage (at www-03.ibm.com)
<varadero> senin düşündüğün storage bu ahmtblbl
<varadero> resime bak :D daha kolay hayal edersin
<ahmtblbl> resim henüz çıkmadı açılıcak inşallah
<varadero> kaç GB disk e ihtiyaç duyuyorsun ?
<varadero> alan yani
<ahmtblbl> 3-4 tb yeterde artar bize
<varadero> abo
<varadero> çokmuş
<varadero> :)
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> şu an ne kadar kullanıyorsunuz kaç kişisiniz
<varadero> ?
<varadero> çok pahalıya mal olur  o alan sana
<ahmtblbl> 150 kişi
<ahmtblbl> ona şöyle yapalım dediler
<ahmtblbl> 3 adet 300 gb 15k
<ahmtblbl> 2 adet 7200 2tb
<varadero> olmaz öyle şey
<varadero> bu plan i unut
<varadero> bir kere 2 tb disk yok max 1 tb
<ahmtblbl> pardon 4 *1 7200
<varadero> bu yapı çöker
<ahmtblbl> hepsi aynı hızdamı olucak
<varadero> tel
<ahmtblbl> daireyi versem
<ahmtblbl> yada sen ver ben arayayım
<varadero> ibm den parça geldi
<ahmtblbl> ama senin cep var bende
<ahmtblbl> ben arayayım
<varadero> ben sistemi ayağa kaldırayım önce
<varadero> görüşürüz
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ok
<ahmtblbl> bekliycem seni
<zfe> morning
<Kartagis> buenos dias, bom dia, good morning
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> slm
<ahmtblbl> varadero geldinmi?
<varadero> biraz sürecek
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> tapelibrary hata verdi
<varadero> backup alamıyoruz
<mstfa> varadero
<mstfa> bugunki kotan doldu mu?
<varadero> ne kotası ?
<mstfa> soru kotası
<mstfa> cevaplama kotan
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kısaysa cevaplarım
<varadero> iş yapıyorum bir yandan
<mstfa> hmmm
<mstfa> cups ta yazıcı tanıttım
<mstfa> agda şaaptırdım
<mstfa> bigun sonra geldim, çalşmadı
<mstfa> ip degişmiş
<mstfa> cups ta 2 yazıcı duruyo birini silemedim
<mstfa> sen sadece nasıl silecemi söle yazıcı yı yeter
<mstfa> :)
<varadero> e orda görünüyor zaten
<varadero> webden yapıyon dimi
<varadero> ?
<varadero> manage printers e basıcan orda
<varadero> ama ubuntu kullanıyorsun dimi
<varadero> ?
<mstfa> debian squeeze, bu
<varadero> oke webden administration altından yapıcan ozaman
<varadero> manage printers
<mstfa> bakiyom
<mstfa> localhost:631
<mstfa> 2 adet printer gözüküyo
<mstfa> silmek istedigimi seçiyorum
<mstfa> delete printer diyorum
<mstfa> tekrar soruyo eminmisiniz diyo
<mstfa> delete printer tuşu var
<mstfa> gene basıyorum ama
<mstfa> simiyor malesef
<mstfa> dünde aynı sorun olmuştu
<varadero> root
<varadero> şifrenle mi giriyorsun
<varadero> ?
<mstfa> evet
<varadero> sorun  çıkmaması lazım
<varadero> en temizi
<varadero> --purge ile cups sök
<varadero> geri tak
<varadero> madem okadar önemli birşeyin yok
<ahmtblbl> varedero buradamısın
 * mete_cetin is listening to Shot Caller (Vandalism Remix) by The Ian Carey Project on House [Amarok]
<Fatih_M> daha önce hiç rsd dosyaları ile uğraşmış olan var mı?
<varadero> ahmtblbl işim sürüyor daha kusura bakma
<varadero> döncem ben sana
<varadero> :)
<zfe> merhaba
<varadero> selam zfe
<zfe> nasılsınız?
<varadero> teşekkürler sen nasılsın
<varadero> ?
<zfe> iyiyim sağol
<alev> mrcan
<mrcan> efendim alev
<alev> nasılsın bizim kanala gelsene
<mrcan> bizim kanaldayım
<mrcan> kimse yok hatta
<alev> bana bi tek kendim görünüyorum ama
<alev> alla alla
<alev> ben varım ama
<mrcan> şifreli yalnız kanal
<alev> kaç gündür neden kimse gelmiyo diyordum
<alev> hmmm bana yolla o halde
<mrcan> bende aynı şekils
<alev> forumdan at
<alev> birazdan geliyorum az işim var
<alev> sen gönderver ok
<mrcan> özelden yazmıştım gerekirse forumdan atayım
<alev> geldi de ben sanırım beceremedim:)
<mrcan> noktayı yazmadan
<alev> sildim
<mrcan> gelmişsin :)
<alev> ama nerde yazılıyordu ırc sökemedim hala ya
<mrcan> şuan kanaldasın
<alev> ok
<alev> bu sefer de smuxi diye bişey kullanıyorum
<alev> öğrenicem yavaş yavaş
<mrcan> :)
<zfe> noktayı yazmadan = wıthout wrıtıng the poınt?
<mrcan> evet
<alev> öyle yamıştım da zfe
<alev> girmiş farkında değilmişiö
<alev> saol
<varadero> ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> varadero buradayım
<varadero> bak şimdi adım adım gidiyoz
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> arada vaktim oldukça yazıcam  bizim burda sorun devam ediyor
<ahmtblbl> tamam
<varadero> Storge den başlıyalım
<varadero> server switch client e kadar gidelim
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> Storage ini DS3400 almıyoruz
<varadero> DS3500 alıyoruz
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> arada IBM i  aradım derdini söyledim tavsiye istedim DS3500 tavsiye ettiler
<varadero> 4 GB hba ler vardi ya ?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> onları iptal ediyorsun yerine SAS hba alıyorsun kablosunu unutmuyorsun
<varadero> böylece çok daha ucuza 6 Gbit oluyor disk hızın
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> disk in üstünde iscsi ve fiber core da var
<varadero> hepsini birden destekleyen bir ürün
<varadero> diskleri 2,5" istiyorsun bu şekilde bir enclosure 24 disk desteleyebiliyor
<varadero> ilerde yatırım maliyetin ciddi düşüyor  bu sayede
<varadero> Storage için 24 saatte çözüm SLA almayı unutmuyorusun
<varadero> diskler e gelelim
<ahmtblbl> bu lisans mıydı
<mrcan> pardon bölmüş oluyorum ama konuştuğunuz şeyin konusu nedir
<varadero> yok parça ve servis garantisi
<ahmtblbl> mrcan uzun mevzu
<ahmtblbl> ok
<mrcan> :D
<varadero> ayrıyeten satılır
<varadero> şu anki user adedi kaç
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> 70 ile başlıycaz
<varadero> şu anki
<ahmtblbl> ama180 max
<varadero> olacak olan deil
<ahmtblbl> bu sisteme 70 bağlıycaz
<varadero> hali hazırda kaç user var
<ahmtblbl> 120
<varadero> bağlımı 70 kişi ?
<varadero> şu an ?
<ahmtblbl> şuan 120 kişi var
<varadero> ok
<varadero> kaç gb yer kaplıyorlar
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> 70 wyse alıp buraya 70 ini bağlıycaz
<ahmtblbl> taş çatlasa 1 TB
<varadero> şu an gelecekte deil şu an kapladıkları alan
<ahmtblbl> yoktur bile belki
<varadero> oke süper
<varadero> yani ilerde sana lazım olacak olan alan
<varadero> 2 tb max
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> 6 tane SAS 15 k rpm 450 GB 2,5" SAS
<varadero> pahalımı gelir sana
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> varadero toplam 100.000 tl param var
<ahmtblbl> bu iş için
<varadero> oke pahalı gelebilir :)
<varadero> ideal ini yazayım
<varadero> 6 tane SAS 15 k rpm 450 GB 2,5" SAS
<ahmtblbl> aynısını yazdın
<varadero> raid 5 yapıcaksın 5 disk i 1 disk hotspare
<varadero> 3 tane 2 TB 2,5" SATA 7200 rpm
<varadero> en az
<varadero> raid 5
<mrcan> datacenter mi kuruyorsunuz :D
<varadero> bunun 2 TB ini kullanamicaksın unutma !
<varadero> toplam 4 tb alanın olacak 2 TB boşa gidecek satalara
<ahmtblbl> o niye
<varadero> 1.8 TB sas alani 2 TB sata alanı kullanılabilir
<varadero> film filan atarız
<varadero> fsdkfjd D:
<varadero> flash copy lisansın geliyor 2 adet
<varadero> SAS daki alan kadar alanı flash copy e ayıracaksın
<varadero> sata üstünde
<varadero> 2 tb sas ? 2 tb sata flash copy alanı
<varadero> bu alanı kullanamicaksın başka  işe
<ahmtblbl> yani sata alanı sadece veri depolamada
<ahmtblbl> kullanıcam
<varadero> hiç kullanamican :D
<varadero> şöylede yapabilirsin
<varadero> kendine extra sata al
<varadero> data alacaksan depoloma yapacaksan
<varadero> ama bu satalar kullanılamaz
<varadero> :)
<varadero> buraya kadar tamam ?
<ahmtblbl> umarım tamamdır
<varadero> bak partition oluşturuyorsun ya
<varadero> linux kurarken
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> sata hdd ler de ds 3500 ün içinde olucak dimi
<varadero> hepsi 3500 ün içinde tabiki
<varadero> dışında diskin asla olmicak
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> partition oluşturuyorsun ya linux kurarken ?
<varadero> storage üzerinde de lun lar tanımlıcaksın lun0 lun1 vb vb gidcek böyle istediğin kadar
<varadero> ok ?
<ahmtblbl> bunu kurucak adama aynen okuturum
<varadero> flashcopy şu işe yarıyor
<ahmtblbl> keza ben bişi anlamıyorum
<varadero> disk yaptın bir tane kendine ok ?
<varadero> neyini anlamıyorsun :D
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> daha nasıl anlatayım sana
<ahmtblbl> nerden başlasam :)
<varadero> sda1 sda2 diye linux ta tanıtmayı
<varadero> bilmiyormusun diski
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> haaaaaaaa
<ahmtblbl> tamam
<varadero> oke aynısını düşün
<varadero> storage üzerinde lun0 lun1
<varadero> oluyor bunlar
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> farkı bunlar parttion olarak deilde
<ahmtblbl> şimdi oldu
<varadero> direk disk gibi görünür
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> lun0 eklediğinde linux sdb1 görür lun1 ekleyince sdc
<varadero> diye gider
<varadero> bunu anladın ?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> oke
<varadero> diyelimki
<varadero> sdc üstünde
<varadero> senin windowsun kurulu
<varadero> yada bir proğramın önemli bişi var
<varadero> yani lun1 üzerinde
<varadero> ok ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> lun20 gibi bir isimle
<varadero> sata üstünde aynı büyüklükte bir disk yapıyorsun  ok
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> flashcopy lun0 lun20 ye
<varadero> diyorsun
<mete_cetin_away> ben de ubuntucu olmak istiyorum ama önce potansiyel getiri ve götürülerini mukayese etmem gerekiyor...
<varadero> 1 sn bile sürmüyor bitti diyor
<varadero> ok ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> sonra kurcaladın kurcaladın bozdun
<varadero> elemanın biri dosya sildi
<varadero> abidik gubudik
<ahmtblbl> ters işelmle
<ahmtblbl> geri alıyorum
<varadero> flashcopy lun20 lun1 diyince
<varadero> cart die 1 sn de
<varadero> komple disk eski haline geliyor
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> bunun içinde sata da sas daki kadar alan ister
<varadero> güzel bir özelliktir
<varadero> can kurtarır yeri geldiğinde
<varadero> :)
<ahmtblbl> haftada bir yedek alabilrim bir komutla yani
<varadero> 3 tane sata disk parası için bundan vazgeçme derim
<varadero> şöyle :)
<varadero> bir tane disk için 2 tane flashcopy alabilirsin
<varadero> bunu otomatiğe de bağlayabilirsin
<varadero> flash copy sistem çalışırken alır
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> kimsenin haberi bile olmaz
<ahmtblbl> süpermiş
<varadero> şimdi acımazsın boşa giden 2 sata disk e :)
<ahmtblbl> acımam
<varadero> şimdi
<varadero> server e gelelim
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> üstünde 2 tane SAS hba olacak
<varadero> ki storage a bağlayasın
<varadero> ok ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> 4 tane ethernet en az
<ahmtblbl> oda tamam
<varadero> standart 4 tür para verirsen çoğunu da alırsın
<ahmtblbl> 4 yeter bize dimi
<varadero> hmm
<zfe> hello
<varadero> yetmezse ilerde eklersin
<varadero> hi zfe
<zfe> is there any turkish irc network available?
<varadero> zfe not advisable quality
<varadero> ahmtblbl konumuza dönelim
<ahmtblbl> ok
<zfe> varadero, i just need to practice my turkish
<varadero> server i uzaktan yönetmek için modul ü unutma
<varadero> zfe in that servers u only practice your sexual dict
<ahmtblbl> o nasıl bişi server içindemi oluyor
<zfe> heheh
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> ahmtblbl server ine klavye mouse takmıcanmı
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> napıcak ki
<varadero> takmıcan işte :) bir kart var üzerinde
<varadero> ip alıyor
<varadero> browserden açıcan
<zfe> ama burda her seyi anlabilirim
<zfe> :)
<varadero> klavye mouse önüne gelecek
<varadero> server i kapa aç , bios ayarla
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> ne istersen
<zfe> derdin ne lan?
<ahmtblbl> bunu vmware den yapılıyor diye düşünmüştüm
<varadero> bmc console ibm deki adi ilo hp deki adı
<varadero> iide
<varadero> makina komple kapandı
<varadero> bios ayarlican
<ahmtblbl> otomatik restart olmuycakmı
<varadero> bios ne biliyonmu
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> azçok
<varadero> uzaktan bios nasıl ayarlican anlat bakim
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> uzaktan bios ayarlamadım hiç
<varadero> bu olmazsa ayarlayamazsın zaten
<varadero> server e bişi oldu
<varadero> ip alamadı
<varadero> nasıl ulaşıcan
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> modemden port yönlendirme yapıp
<ahmtblbl> biosuna giricem
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> püf
<varadero> sen şu anda latpop mu kullanıyon
<varadero> _?
<varadero> masa üstümü ?
<ahmtblbl> masa üstü
<varadero> oke bilgisayarı kapat
<varadero> sonra yandaki makinaya geç
<varadero> nasıl ayar yapıcanı düşün
<varadero> gel
<zfe> yandaki ne demek?
<ahmtblbl> hadi canım sende
<varadero> zfe beside
<varadero> ahmtblbl server i nasıl ayarlıcan peki ?
<ahmtblbl> kapalı iken nasıl ayarlarım varadero
<varadero> ne biliyon her zaman açık olacağını ulaşıcağını
<varadero> o kart kendisi ip alır server kapalıysa bile ulaşırsın
<ahmtblbl> dediğin proğram bunun içinse
<ahmtblbl> kart :)
<varadero> kart yahu
<ahmtblbl> tamam şimdi anladım
<varadero> modul dedim ya ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> buda tamam ?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> cpu tek cpu alıcan sanırım
<varadero> x5670 6 core al
<varadero> az fiyat farkı  çok performasn farkı
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> 2 core cpu larda ram ler 2 şer 2 şer
<varadero> 3 core larda 3 er 3 er takılır
<varadero> böyle yapmazsan çalışmaz !
<varadero> yani 2 core a 5 ram demiş adam 4 ü çalışır biri çalışmaz senin config de
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> 6 x 8 GB DDR ram alıcan
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> quadrank isticen
<varadero> sana server firmaları
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> başta yazmıştın
<zfe> oha
<zfe> 6 x 8 gb?
<ahmtblbl> 4 2 2 gibi vericek
<varadero> 2 tane 2 gb 1 tane 4 gb 5 tane 6 gb verelim dicekler
<zfe> ne yapacan lan
<varadero> sende hayır olmaz diceksin
<ahmtblbl> ben 8 * 6 istiycem
<zfe> savash mi?
<varadero> zfe server
<varadero> ahmtblbl aynen öyle
<zfe> ne icin?
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> 40 takla atıcaklar sana öyle vermemek için
<zfe> 48 gb coktur
<varadero> ahmtblbl gelicem bekle
<ahmtblbl> ben şartnameme o şekilde koyucam
<ahmtblbl> buradayım
<varadero> server şartnamesi yollarım sana
<ahmtblbl> tamam
<ahmtblbl> iyi olur
<ahmtblbl> beni büyük dertten kurtarırsın
<varadero> server in üzerine  146gb 2 tane sas disk alırsın yeter
<ahmtblbl> ona ihtiyaç varmı
<varadero> 1 tane de cddvd rw
<varadero> var
<varadero> her zaman disk iidir :)
<ahmtblbl> tamam
<varadero> vmware mi kullanacaksın
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> başka ne kullanabilirim parasız
<ahmtblbl> 2008 enterprise alıyorum 10 kullanıcı
<ahmtblbl> 70 de wyse için call
<ahmtblbl> bunu 4 e kadar vmware de çoğalta biliyormuşum
<ahmtblbl> ama ilk başta bir 2008 ve bir linux kurulsun istiyorum
<ahmtblbl> linux sadece deneme amaçlı çalıştırıcam
<ahmtblbl> birkaç user bağlarım
<ahmtblbl> varadero ben sigara molasına gidiyorum
<ahmtblbl> senırım seninde işlerin var
<ahmtblbl> müsait olunca görüşrüz
<varadero> acemi
<varadero> ahmtblbl pardon
<ahmtblbl> rica ederim
<ahmtblbl> ne demek
<varadero> şimdi
<varadero> en son disk ide koyduk
<varadero> ram de tamam
<varadero> server le işimiz bitti gibi
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> paran artacakmı fiyat al
<ahmtblbl> şartnamesini bana yolluycan dimi
<varadero> atarsa vmware esx enterprise + lisansı al
<varadero> yollicam yollicam
<varadero> şu işim bitsin
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> vmware esx lisansı iidir
<ahmtblbl> vmware esx lisansı yok diyorlar
<varadero> esxi o
<ahmtblbl> sen lisans al diyorsun
<ahmtblbl> esxi kullansam noolur
<ahmtblbl> param kısıtlı
<varadero> esx kadar yetenekli olmaz
<varadero> başkada bişi olmaz
<varadero> paran artarsa al artmazsa alma
<ahmtblbl> yani bizim kullanımımızda çık da özellik olmuycak
<ahmtblbl> yani artılarını tam bilmişyorum
<ahmtblbl> ama
<varadero> paran artarsa diyorum
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> esx ağzıyla kuş tutar amuda kalkar sakız çiğnerken altına işer
<varadero> küçümseme
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> süpermiş
<varadero> şimdi server le işimiz bitti
<varadero> switch e geliyoruz
<ahmtblbl> evet
<varadero> 2 dene switch en az datacenter de olcak dimi
<ahmtblbl> hepsi server odasında olucak
<ahmtblbl> kabinde
<varadero> süper
<varadero> switch lere fiyat alıyorsun
<varadero> aldığın fiyatı backbone switch le karşılaştırıyorsun
<varadero> switch lerden en az 1 i tavsiye edilen 2 tanesi  1 gbit layer 3-4 stackable switch olacak
<varadero> 4 port LACP kullanacan unutma onuda ekle şartnameye
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> sonra patchpanel var
<varadero> kablolar prizler client ler
<varadero> buraya kadar süper oldu
<varadero> ama backup almadık :)
<ahmtblbl> şimdi sana gönderdiğim swichler hp nin
<ahmtblbl> onlar nasıl
<varadero> bakamadım ki ayrıntısına
<varadero> iş çok burda
<varadero> aralarda yazıyorum
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> 48 port 1 adet layer 4
<varadero> bu dediklerimi yazarsan zaten
<varadero> hp pahalı gelecek :d diğerleri ucuz
<ahmtblbl> 24 port hp
<varadero> ama hp al sen
<varadero> devlet dairelerinde hp bilen çok bulunur
<varadero> eneterasys felan alırsan
<varadero> bilen adam bulamazsın
<varadero> sana uymaz
<varadero> hp cisco 3com
<varadero> senin  3 markan var
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> backup içinde çözüm bulursan
<varadero> hiç derdin kalmıcak
<ahmtblbl> storage de zaten backup yokmu raid dediğimiz şey bu değilmi?
<varadero> bakcup backup dir
<varadero> ayrı birşeydir
<varadero> her zaman iyidir gereklidir
<varadero> windows terminal sevices kullanacaksın dimi
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> o ne?
<ahmtblbl> ne için kullanılır?
<varadero> thin client leri diyorum
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> tabiki
<varadero> windows server e mi bağlıcan
<ahmtblbl> tabiki
<varadero> oke gerisi sonra yapılabilir
<varadero> şimdilik önemliler bunlar
<ahmtblbl> 10 kullanıcı lisansı
<ahmtblbl> 70 de call lisans alıcam
<ahmtblbl> ilk etapda
<varadero> ok
<varadero> tek server mi olacak
<varadero> eski server leri napıcan
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> zaten birtane server var
<ahmtblbl> oda bilgisayar
<ahmtblbl> server da denmez
<ahmtblbl> snc
<varadero> domain controler onu yapabilirsin
<ahmtblbl> ben kullanıcılara bir windows da oturum açtırayım başta
<ahmtblbl> sonrası gelir sanırım
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> neyse işte :)
<varadero> fazla kastırmayayım seni
<ahmtblbl> bencede
<varadero> gerisi dediğin gibi kafa karıştırır
<ahmtblbl> ben bu özellikleri şartnameme aynen koyuyorum
<varadero> koy tabiki
<ahmtblbl> çok teşekkür ederi
<varadero> reca :)
<varadero> ha
<ahmtblbl> mail bekliyorum sunucu için
<varadero> switchlerde jumboframe isticen server e bağladığında
<ahmtblbl> o ne ?
<varadero> napıcan neyse ne
<varadero> iste :D
<ahmtblbl> çok net açıkladın
<ahmtblbl> ama istiycem ben
<varadero> Şartname sana göre düzenledim yolladım
<ahmtblbl> etherneti 6 yapmışın
<varadero> 6 iidir :)
<varadero> istersen 4 e düşür maliyet olmasın
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> paralı vmware alırsan 6 al
<varadero> beleşini kullanırsan 4 al
<ahmtblbl> sonradan ilave olur dimi ethernet portu sunucuya
<varadero> olur olur
<ahmtblbl> şimdilik 4 o zaman
<varadero> sen bunlari iste
<varadero> fiyat isticen ya ?
<varadero> opsiyonel bir liste gönder
<varadero> 2 port ethernet 2 x 1 gbit TCP Ofload Engine destekli
<varadero> vmware esx enterpise+ lisansı
<varadero> diye
<varadero> altına eklesinler
<varadero> paran artarsa bunları alırsın
<varadero> artmazsa kalır
<varadero> opsiyonel iste
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> bir fiyat isteyeyim
<ahmtblbl> önce sunucu ve ds 3500 lü maliyetine bir bakayım
<ahmtblbl> umarım paramız yeter
<varadero> sunucu için fiyatın
<varadero> 8000 $ civarı olacak
<varadero> 5000 e kadar düşebilir
<ahmtblbl> wyse C10LE için yorumun varmı?
<varadero> markaya ve pazarlığına bakar
<varadero> yok
<varadero> o cihazlar yorum yapılamıcak kadar küçük :)
<varadero> neyine yorum yapıcam
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ibm istiycem sunucuyu özellikle
<varadero> ibm hp fujitsu ve dell
<varadero> dell en son seçim
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> istanbuldan mi alıcan fiyat ?
<ahmtblbl> varadero çok teşekkür ederim
<ahmtblbl> yok kayseride bir firmadan alıcam
<varadero> ok
<varadero> düzgün pazarlık yapsınlar
<ahmtblbl> istanbulda kimden fiyat alabilirim
<ahmtblbl> ya neticede bu arkadaşlar ibm iş ortağı
<varadero> özel fiyat  o firmaya açtırırsan kimseden alamazsın
<varadero> ibm in fiyatı sabit deilki
<ahmtblbl> onlar da aynen öyle dedi
<ahmtblbl> özel fiyat alırız dedi
<varadero> ibm fiyatı yüksek gelirse
<varadero> telefon etsinler
<varadero> müşteri fujitsu ve netapp alıyor desinler :)
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> 8000 $ dan 1 $ fazla verme
<varadero> en pahalı alacağın fiyat 8000
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> 3500 için bilgin varmı?
<ahmtblbl> ds 3500
<varadero> o belli olmaz işte
<varadero> ona bişi diyemem
<ahmtblbl> varadero çok teşekkürler
<varadero> reca :)
<ahmtblbl> seni bayağı meşgul ettim
<varadero> şartname baya işten kurtarmıştır
<varadero> eheh
<ahmtblbl> bu kadar işin içinde
<varadero> yok komutu verip beklemek zorunda olduğumda
<varadero> yazıyorum
<ahmtblbl> evet
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> çok teşekkür ederim tekrar
<ahmtblbl> görüşmek üzere
<ahmtblbl> kendine iyi bak ve kolaygelsin
<Kartagis> allah allah. habire olan problem godaddy'ye geçince olmamaya başladı
<Kartagis> siz de test edebilir misiniz?
<Kartagis> http://www.vetbbc.com/tr/iletisim
<ubuntu-tr> Title: İletişim | BBÇ Veteriner Kliniği (at www.vetbbc.com)
<mrcan> godaddy king zaten :D
<mrcan> kutucukları mı dolduralım? sayfa çalışıyor
<Kartagis> yok yok orada link var ya
<Kartagis> adres için
<mrcan> harita çalışıyor
<Kartagis> orası doğru yeri göstermiyordu
<Kartagis> birkaç kere aç kapa mrcan
<mrcan> her zaman doğru yeri göstermiyor :D
<Kartagis> hmm
<mrcan> gnome-look.org çalışıyor mu sizde
<mrcan> ben giremiyorum :S
<wingless> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gnome-look.org
<ubuntu-tr> Title: It's just you. (at www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<wingless> hayda
<wingless> demin açılmıyordu site, düzelmiş şimdi
<mrcan> :D
<mrcan> evet bende girdim şimdi
<varadero> kısmet
<mesut19> sa
<mrcan> adam sa diyip 30sn sonra çıkıyor :D
<Kartagis> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/vetbbc.com
<ubuntu-tr> Title: It's just you. (at www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<Kartagis> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/lanjsd.org
<ubuntu-tr> Title: It's not just you! (at www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<Kartagis> heh
<mrcan> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gnome-look.org
<ubuntu-tr> Title: It's not just you! (at downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<mrcan> :)))
<subay^^> acemi, biliyorsun geçen dosya paylaşımı yapmış oldugumuz iki bilgisayar vardı. sshfs ile baglandıgımız bilgisayardaki dosyaları paylaşıyorduk. ancak bir sorunlamı karşılaştım yoksa prosedürde bilmedigim birşeymi vardı anlayamadım. sorun şu ki, sshfs ile baglandıgımız dosya içerisine diger makinadan bir çok klasör ve dosya aktardık. diger makinadan bu dosyalar gözüktü. sshfs ile baglandıgımız makinada ir dosya degi
<subay^^> şikligi yapıp dosyayı farklı kaydettik diger makinadan göremedik. diger makina ile yeni bir dosya oluşturduk ssfs ile baglandıgımızmakina o dosyayı göremedi. ancak bu dosyayı ilk bağladıgımda shfs ile baglanılan makinada oluşturdugum dosyayı digerinde duzenlemiştim. dosya paylaşımında sorun yoktu. Nerede hata yapıyorum_?
<acemi> baglanti kopmusken belki olusturmusdur
<acemi> o zaman baglama noktasi olan klasorde olusur , karsiya gitmez
<subay^^> yarin tekrar deneyeyim. normalde her iki yonlu aynı klasörü kullanabilmeleri gerekir degil mi?
<acemi> evet
<gezegenci>   Hakkınızı helal edin , bir daha çok uzun bir süre görüşemeyebilriz...
<subay^^> hayır mı_?
<gezegenci> pek değil
<gezegenci> :(
<subay^^> ameliyat masasına yatanlar gibi konuştun da
<subay^^> niye göreşemeyebilirizz?
<gezegenci> pek de farklı değil durumum
<gezegenci> bir nedenden doalyı işte...
<gezegenci> görüşürüz
<subay^^> aha gitti
<subay^^> kafasına sıkmasa bari
<subay^^> ulan memleketimin insanlarını ne hale getirdiler be
<acemi> haftaya gelir
<elfonia> 11.04 e yükselten var mı ubuntusunu :)
<subay^^> ha neşelenecek b
<subay^^> bi laf gördüm :)
<subay^^> yok ben hala 9.10 şaapıyom
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> dur debian yukleyim makinanın birine
<subay^^> alıştırma olsun
<subay^^> :)
<elfonia> ben güncelledim 11.04 e
<subay^^> nasıl yaptın o işi
<elfonia> güncelleme yöneticisi dışında bi hata yaşamadm henüz
<elfonia> görünüm falan hepsi 10.10 ile aynı şu anlık
<elfonia> alfanın alfası sanırsam
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> hayırlısı
<subay^^> yazılımcılardan geri kalmıyım dedin yane
<elfonia> yok ben sıradan bi ev kullanıcısıyım
<elfonia> sadece merak :)
<subay^^> bizde sıradayız da sen aya ön sıralardasın
<subay^^> bak 1104 gidiyon ben 910
<elfonia> :)
<elfonia> sunucu sürümü olunca öyle olmustur sizinki :)
<subay^^> elfonia, bazı dosya alış veriş işleri ögrenmek için 3 metre uzakta olmam lazım
<subay^^> zar zor duyarsam kusura bakma dicektim
<subay^^> yok ben sunucu sürümü kullanmıyom
<subay^^> şöle oluyo
<elfonia> estağfrullah ne kusuru
<subay^^> ben daha önce ubuntu kullanmamıştım
<subay^^> laptop a yukledim bi update ypım dedim
<subay^^> toparlayamadı makina kendini
<subay^^> sonra baktım çogu sıfırdan sürüm atlatmayı öneriyor
<subay^^> bende kaldım 9.10 da
<subay^^> ancak ben öle her sürüm sürüm atlamıyom ama bu sefer debian a atlıcak gibi duruyom
<subay^^> bunlar işim bitmek üzere :)
<elfonia> :)
<elfonia> ben hepsini kurmak istiyorum ya bütün debian tabanlı olanları tek bi alette toplasam içim rahat edecek
<elfonia> hergün bir yenisini görüp çatlıyorum meraktan
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> oda ayrı bir heyecan gerçekten
<elfonia> yeni makina ytopluyorum 2 parçası kaldı bakalım ona nasip olacak artık =)
<subay^^> ben denemek için öyle bir makinam var aynı senin gibi onda kurcalıyom herşeyi
<subay^^> çok begenirsem laptop a yukleyip 2-3 yıl kullanma planlıyorum
<subay^^> bu sefer sırada debian var
<subay^^> ama diger makinada deniyoruz
<subay^^> şimdide ona debian kurup çalışayım biraz diyorum
<subay^^> :)
<elfonia> hmm :) ne güzel ya
<elfonia> bende kurmak istiyorum
<elfonia> ama diski parçalaya parçalaya parça parça oldu
<elfonia> artık haftaya inşallah
<subay^^> hmmm
<elfonia> cd mi dvd mi hepsini hazırladım aynı gün kurucam hepsini :)
<subay^^> ben senin gibi diski parçalamıyom
<subay^^> bir dike komple şaapıyom
<subay^^> 2 tane 40 gb deneme diskleri aldım
<subay^^> onlarla şaapıyom
<elfonia> bunu son kurdugumda ben de oyle yaptm artık
<subay^^> yada bi hdd bozuldu bende 250 gb bad sektorlu
<subay^^> onu kullanabilirsem ondada denemelere başlarım
<subay^^> :)
<elfonia> 2-3 ay once mecbur windows bulunmak zorundaydı öğrenciydim ders falan yapmak zorunda oldugumdan
<subay^^> 2.5 inc acaba normall desktoplara baglama aparatı olur mu ki_?
<subay^^> vbox şaaptırsaydın
<elfonia> yok
<elfonia> windowsa zaten para vermemiştim
<elfonia> kökten kurtulmaya bahane arıyordum
<elfonia> ama 1 ayda alıstım sanki
<elfonia> emeklemeye başladm sanırsam :)
<elfonia> sanırsam bağlayabilirsin
<subay^^> hayırlısı biraz dergi felan oku zevklidir
<elfonia> emin değilim ama
<subay^^> sudo var mesela
<elfonia> evet
<elfonia> her ay indiriyorm
<subay^^> apart yapmışlardır baglamak için galiba
<elfonia> 3 gunde birisini bitiriyorum :)
<subay^^> eskiden ben çok okurdum
<subay^^> şimdi vakit bulamıyom
<elfonia> işe başladıgımda ben de bulamayacagım
<elfonia> o yuzden şimdi çeviridir şudur budur elmden geleni yapıyorm gece gunduz
<subay^^> kpss girdin mi?
<elfonia> girdim
<elfonia> maalesef :)
<subay^^> sen gerçi eğitim bilimlerine girmedin demi
<elfonia> yok
<subay^^> onların durum daha kötü hakaten
<elfonia> ona girseydm artk tahammul edemezdm ya
<subay^^> yazık çocuklara
<elfonia> yazık vallahi
<elfonia> arkadasım var
<elfonia> ücretli ogretmenlige basladi
<elfonia> simdi de sınav stresi
<subay^^> buyur
<subay^^> yapamaz da
<elfonia> ya yapsa da
<elfonia> o stres çekilir dert değil
<subay^^> evet katılıyorum sana
<elfonia> 11-12 yaslarında başlıyor 30 lu yaslara geliyosun hala sınav :)
<subay^^> dünyada benzeri yok
<subay^^> :)
<elfonia> pek arastırmadım ama olmasına da ihtimal yok gibi :)
<subay^^> ben duymadım duyan varsa..
<subay^^> 24 ocak yeşil ışık he
<elfonia> :)
<elfonia> engin@engin-bahadir:~$ uname -r  2.6.37-2-generic
<elfonia> 11:04 te sadece bu değişti :)
<subay^^> değişir daha yavaş yavaş
<subay^^> debian test pketlerini stable yapmak içiin süre yaklaştıgında sanırım harıl harıl çalışıyolar :)
<subay^^> bu ara hergün guncellemeleri var
<subay^^> aha debian kurmayı unuttuk
<subay^^> :))
<elfonia> :))
<subay^^> ubuntu kanalında galtoof die biri baya yardım sever
<subay^^> 1 aydır izliom
<elfonia> ben hiç girmiyorum oraya
<elfonia> :)
<elfonia> 2 defa soru sordum sadece
<elfonia> sonra forumlarda yazanlardan çözmeye basladım dertlerimi :)
<subay^^> gavur anlayışlı forumda olsun burda olsun
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ama burdada çok anlayışlı bir kaç kişi var
<subay^^> bazılarıda haliyle biraz agrasif
<barisubuntu> merhaba
<subay^^> ama işte insan oglu haliyle
<subay^^> mesela bu barış
<subay^^> kurdun mu debian barış
<barisubuntu> 1dk
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> barış 1 dk doldu biz gidiyoz :)
<subay^^> aha buda bi alemdir
<subay^^> ezik^^er,
<subay^^> ne geziyon?
<ezik^^er> :):)
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> senin laptopun garantisi varmi?
<barisubuntu> geldim
<ezik^^er> var abi 2 yıl
<barisubuntu> :d
<ezik^^er> :)
<subay^^> onu garantiye göndersek de geldi aklıma ezik^^er
<ezik^^er> neden ki?
<subay^^> hdd de bad sector vardı ya
<subay^^> o yuzden
<barisubuntu> subay^^ internet sorunları yaşıyorum CD1 indiricem ya da DVD1
<subay^^> garanti dolmadan göndermek lazım
<barisubuntu> o şekilde kurmayı planlıyorum
<elfonia> low loevet format atılabiliyo mu ki
<elfonia> işe yarar mı o ?
<subay^^> dvd tavsiyem barisubuntu
<ezik^^er> vayyy iyi akıl ettin abi yaa
<elfonia> level de yazamadm karanlıkta :)
<barisubuntu> subay^^ öyle yapıcam büyük ihtimalle zaten
<ezik^^er> bak süper olur bu
<subay^^> low level format atamaz
<subay^^> hiç kurmadın mı barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> subay^^ daha önce debian kurmadım
<subay^^> elfonia, low level format atacak makina varmı elinde?
<subay^^> hiç kurdun mu bugune kadar barisubuntu
<elfonia> maalesef
<barisubuntu> yok daha önce kurmadım
<elfonia> su an yok ama haftaya bi hayli çok olacak
<barisubuntu> APT paket sistemli kullandığım tek sistem ubuntu
<barisubuntu> diğerleri hep RPM :D
<subay^^> elfonia, hayırdır hurdalıkta mı çalışıyn :)
<elfonia> bu yazıları size ulastıran emektarım hurdaya cıkacak
<subay^^> barisubuntu, niye deb lere geldin?
<ezik^^er> :D
<elfonia> tabi işlemcisini tarihi eser olana dek saklayacagım
<elfonia> gerisi artık kısmet bakalım :)
<subay^^> p100 mü elfonia
<elfonia> c1000
<barisubuntu> subay^^ bilmiyorum valla daha çok hoşuma gitti Ubuntu
<barisubuntu> paket sistemi fark etmiyor bana aslında :D
<barisubuntu> RPM, APT
<barisubuntu> vs.
<subay^^> barisubuntu, red hat canavar gibidi ya
<barisubuntu> paralı diyorlar
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> bende eski makina sandımdı elfonia
<barisubuntu> kullanmadım
<barisubuntu> fedora kullandım
<barisubuntu> Red Hat'ın deney tahtası
<subay^^> bende p100 var
<subay^^> :)
<elfonia> eski abi tam 10 senesi doldu
<subay^^> celeron 1000 eskisayılmaz
<barisubuntu> debian, red hattan daha mı iyi sence? :D
<subay^^> kesinllikle barisubuntu
<elfonia> işimi görüyor da, wow oynayacagım için :)
<boran> barisubuntu: birinin ozgur olmasi yeterli bir sebep. elbette daha iyi debian
<elfonia> yeni paketi de aralıkta sanırım cataclysm
<subay^^> gerçi belki alıştımız iiçin de öle düşünüyor olabilirim barisubuntu
<elfonia> ona yetiştiricem
<barisubuntu> bir kaç kişiden daha duydum
<barisubuntu> debian daha iyi diye
<barisubuntu> ama
<barisubuntu> Red Hat sempatizanları da var
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> bende 3 tane p3 800 var ne yapsam düşünüyom
<elfonia> şey yap
<boran> barisubuntu: ubuntu mu redhat mi?
<elfonia> hmm
<elfonia> çift işlemci alan anakrtlar var
<elfonia> abit in vardı gittigidiyorda 10 liraya veriyordu 3 ay önce
<barisubuntu> boran, Red Hat kullanmadığım için bir yorum yapamam
<elfonia> ikisini tak belki denemeleri yapabilirsn onunla
<subay^^> barisubuntu, mutlaka öle fanatikleri var dunyada herşeyin :)))
<subay^^> elfonia, güzel fikir hakaten
<barisubuntu> subay^^ aynen :D ama Red Hat'ın paralı olması beni ondan soğutuyor
<boran> barisubuntu, red hat ucretli bir linux surumu. omu belirtmek lazim ilk basta
<barisubuntu> açık kaynak felsefesine pek uymuyor diye düşünüyorum
<barisubuntu> boran, her şeyin ücretlisi iyi olmuyor eğer böyle düşünüyorsan :) Windows'ta ücretli :P
<subay^^> barisubuntu, mandrivanında 3 versiyonu var free si ucretsiz ama digerleri ucretli ve fark var baya
<barisubuntu> alakasız bir örnek oldu ama....
<boran> barisubuntu, mac kulllanicisiyim, ve diyebilirim ki ucretlisi daha iyi :)
<barisubuntu> Mandriva One kullandım
<barisubuntu> beleş olanı :D
<subay^^> win7 ustune işletim sistemi tanımam
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> boran, ben Mac pek sevmiyorum
<barisubuntu> hoşuma gitmedi
<barisubuntu> kullandım bir ara
<subay^^> neyse o zaman sana en iyi çare ubuntu ile debian arasında git gel yapacan
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> Ubuntu Unity kullanacakmış
<barisubuntu> :D
<boran> ne yapacagini biliyorsan bilgisayar ile, super bir isletim sistemi. bir sorun cikartmaz. cep telefonu muamelesi yapiyorsun bilgisayara
<barisubuntu> X server da Wayland yapacaklarmış
<elfonia> ofis paketi de değişecekmiş sanırsam
<subay^^> ehh değişiklige hazırım ben
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> ama bilgisayar demek sadece uzerine ne kuracan demek değil
<barisubuntu> boran, ben arayüzünü ve kullanılırlığını sevmedim. Bana göre pratik kullanımlı bir sistem değil. Şöyle diyebilirim ki kendimi Linux üzerinde daha rahat hissediyorum :) Tabi bu kişiden kişiye göre değişebilir. Mac için Unix tabanlı diye duydum ne kadar doğru bilemiyorum...
<subay^^> bir çok enteresan yazılımlar var enteresan işler yapıyorlar
<subay^^> bilgisayar sadece film izleme muzik donanm tanıyan internet aleti olmaktan uzak olmalı
<barisubuntu> bilgisayar bence insanın herşeyi yapabileceği bir platform olmalı
<subay^^> bilgisayar akşama kadar ne yapacam degil biraz insana yardımcı olan hayatı kolaylaştıran bişeyler ureten bişey olmalı artık
<barisubuntu> Apple firmasını da pek sevmiyorum aslında :D
<boran> barisubuntu, mac bsd tabanli. (yani *nix tabanli) ayrica pratik kullanim konusu komik geldi. linux'ta yapabilip de mac te yapamayacagin cok sey yok. (network konusunda linux daha iyi) ama mac te yapabilip linux ta yapamayacagin cok sey var
<barisubuntu> itici geliyor bana :D
<elfonia> apple posta koyar oldu herkese
<barisubuntu> boran, linuxu nasıl kullandığına bağlı :)
<elfonia> kullanıcı mektupları diyalogu vardı bir ara dolaşıyordu ortalıkta
<boran> hele ki dunyada kullanissiz denilebilecek en son sistem OS X.
<boran> barisubuntu, ornek ver, yapip yapamayacagini soyleyeyim
<subay^^> örnemac konusunda boran  a katıldıgımı dile getirmeliyim gibi hiissediyorum
<subay^^> boran, kadarıyla mac os kullanıyosun. dostum acep bana bir web sayfasında bir link göstersende ben indirip kursam
<subay^^> mac os kurmak istiyorum ucret istemeyen kaçak bişey varmı şöle
<subay^^> :)
<boran> subay^^, apple bilgisayarlar disina kurmak yasal degil
<barisubuntu> ben pek sevmiyorum Apple firmasını ve Apple ürünlerini. Mac'te bana göre kullanışsız geldi. Benim beklentilerimi karşılamıyor.
<subay^^> evde şaapacam yemişim yasalını
<mete_cetin> bugün ne kernel panic aldım yahu
<boran> bende apple var, o bahsettigin sekilde hic bir bilgim yok
<subay^^> hmmm
<boran> barisubuntu, karsilayamadigi beklentin ne, onu merak ettim
<subay^^> git apple al diyon he
<barisubuntu> network, programlama vs. bunları linux üzerinde daha rahat yapabilirsiniz
<subay^^> linux renault, apple audi
<subay^^> :)
<boran> subay^^, pisman olmazsin
<barisubuntu> ben bunları öğrenmeye çalışan birisi olarak
<barisubuntu> en rahat platformu tercih ederim tabi ki
<barisubuntu> subay^^ güzel benzetme :D
<subay^^> biliyom mac os 10.5 leopard yukledim makinamın birine
<subay^^> hayran kalmamak elde degildi
<boran> barisubuntu, linux uzerinde programlama adina ne yapiyorsan mac te aynisini yapabilirsin. yillarca programlama yaptim, halen yapiyorum. mac'in olanaklari daha da fazladir hatta
<subay^^> hem saglam hemde kullanıcıya sınır tanımamış envayi çeşit seçenek
<barisubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-22EpQOm8c  bu video açıklıyor herşeyi:D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - South Park Mac vs. PC vs. Linux (at www.youtube.com)
<subay^^> mac in laptopları var mı boran
<barisubuntu> macbook var subay^^ donanımına bayıldım :D
<boran> subay^^, bende bilimum cesitleri var
<boran> barisubuntu, ahah. uptime alayim?
<barisubuntu> bakmadım :D ama güzel bir video forumda görmüştüm :D
<subay^^> manyak barisubuntu  nerden buldun bunu :))
<barisubuntu> forumda görmüştüm bir ara aklıma geldi yeniden yazdım :d
<barisubuntu> ben mac dandik demiyorum ama ben sevmiyorum yani tercihim de Linux'tan yana :)
<barisubuntu> bana göre olan şeyleri söyledim sadece
<boran>  3:34:22 up 182 days, 18:34,  7 users,  load average: 2.88, 2.33, 1.53
<subay^^>  18:34:42 up  8:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.35, 0.27
<elfonia> ben yemek yiyeceğim biraz  :)
<subay^^> boran,  masallahın var
<subay^^> afiyet olsun elfonia
<elfonia> teşekkür ederim
<subay^^> bende 7 kişi olsa kasar :)
<elfonia> ayrıca video için de teşekkürler güldüm =)
<boran> 7 kisi aslinda farkli isler icin. birisi download yapiyor filan o yuzden yoksa gerek yok
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> bencede gerek yok ama sorun degil
<subay^^> yalnız geçen
<subay^^> freeBSD kullananların başka bişeyi tercih etmediklerini duydum
<boran> yapacagin ise bagli subay^^
<subay^^> bi ara freeBSD deneyecem
<subay^^> bunu söleyen bir ses sanatçısı bir müzisyen kişi idi
<boran> yalan soylemis
<boran> benim isim muzik
<subay^^> valla
<boran> freebsd ile muzik adina profesyonel hicbirsey yapamaz
<boran> profesyonel anlamda mac ya da windows kullanmak zorunda.
<subay^^> hmmm
<boran> ikisi arasinda da mantikli secenek mac
<subay^^> mac de paketleri internetten indiriyo demi
<boran> o seceneginde var, program satin alip da yukleyebilirsin
<subay^^> her yıl extra para ödüyomusun mac için?
<boran> hayir odemiyorsun
<subay^^> win gibi her yazılıma para mı veriyosun
<boran> evet
<subay^^> ama tabi winden kat kat ilerde oldunu biliyorum
<subay^^> ve daha ucuz oldugunu
<subay^^> dogru mu?
<boran> cok buyuk bir fiyat farki oldugunu soyleyemem
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> bende bu para işlerini hiç sevmiyorum
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> windows u bile kullanmayı sevmezdim eskiden
<subay^^> o kadar para alıyor bide virusten çöküyor die
<barisubuntu> geçen gün bir kafeye gittim. Bir bayanın önünde MacBook Air vardı. Yani arkadan kapağını gördüm Apple amblemi, sonra da baktım ince Air'e benziyor Air olduğuna kanaat getirdim. Sonra acaba ne yapıyor diye meraklı gözlerle uzaktan baktım ki Windows XP var güzelim alette :D
<subay^^> mac i ondan sonra duymuştum
<subay^^> yuhaaa
<subay^^> kadın kısmı bu
<subay^^> çamaşırmakinasını degiştirmeyecen onlarn
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> Win 7 kursa gene bir şey demem merak etmiştir hani ,
<barisubuntu> yanına kurmuştur
<barisubuntu> diye
<subay^^> barış
<barisubuntu> ama
<barisubuntu> XP ne arkadaş ya :D
<barisubuntu> efendim
<subay^^> belki vbox gibi bişeyleri vardır sanal çalıştırıyodur
<barisubuntu> internette gezinmek için sanal olarak XP mi çalıştıracak?
<barisubuntu> Mac bunu yapamıyor mu :D
<subay^^> ben dun ubuntu kurdum
<subay^^> vista yuklemek zorunda kaldım
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> neden
<subay^^> e-imza destegi bulamadım için
<barisubuntu> ya kafın facebookta takılıyordu bildiğin :D
<barisubuntu> yani
<barisubuntu> bilgisayardan da pek anlıyor gibi değildi
<barisubuntu> klavyeye böyle
<barisubuntu> ağır ağır basıyordu fala
<subay^^> e-imza yok gerçi facebookta :)
<barisubuntu> n
<barisubuntu> inceledim biraz :D
<barisubuntu> hayranlıkla izledim, Macbook alıp Win Xp kurmuş birisini
<subay^^> nese artık vazgeçtim kadını savunmayı
<barisubuntu> ilk kez gördüm :D
<subay^^> nasıl sövecez şimdi hep bir agızdan mı
<subay^^> :))
<barisubuntu> madem Xp kuracak
<barisubuntu> neden Macbook almış
<barisubuntu> ben onu anlamadım
<barisubuntu> görünüşüyle hava atmak için bence
<subay^^> belki çalmıştır
<subay^^> belki sevgilisi verdi oda bi açtı bu ne
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ha
<barisubuntu> olabilir:D
<subay^^> belkide o sadece bi kılıf
<subay^^> telefon kılıfı gibi
<subay^^> apple amblemi
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> yok yok yavaş :D
<barisubuntu> elması yanıyor apple çalıştırdığın zaman
<barisubuntu> hem sticker olsa
<subay^^> valla
<barisubuntu> belli olurdu
<subay^^> vay be
<subay^^> tamam anladım şu
<subay^^> bu kız xp kullanıyodu
<subay^^> nerden geldiyse buna bi hediye geldi
<subay^^> buda gitti xp kurdurdu
<subay^^> kuranda onun apple oldunu bilmiyodu
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> anlaştık?
<barisubuntu> ben sistemi pek sevmiyorum ama Macbook gerçekten çok harika bir şey... Yani donanım açısından gösteriş açısından
<barisubuntu> bir tane olsun isterdim
<subay^^> boran ı kusturdun ama madem öle düünuyon söleseydin
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> inat edip linux savunuyon bide :)
<barisubuntu> macbook seviyorum ama OS X sevmiyorum :D
<barisubuntu> yani sadece aleti seviyorum çok orjinal :D
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> onlar yıllardır öle ama
<barisubuntu> Apple'ın sevdiğim 2ürünü var
<barisubuntu> biri Iphone 4
<barisubuntu> kullanmak kısmet olmadı
<barisubuntu> bir de
<barisubuntu> Macbook
<barisubuntu> onu kullandım bir aralar arkadaşım vermişti
<subay^^> ok şimdi sıkı dur
<barisubuntu> iphone mu alıyorsun bana jfdhgfd :D:D
<subay^^> mac yıllar once bir matbagada gördüm
<subay^^> adamın dedigi şuydu
<subay^^> ben bu makinada yapacagım grafik işlemeyi windowsta yapsam bunda bir gunde yaptımı onda 3 ayda makinayı beklerim btirin diye demişti
<barisubuntu> doğrudur
<mete_cetin> arkadaşım! aranızda "cisco linksys wusb100 v2" kullanan var mı?
<barisubuntu> Unix tabanlı olmasından kaynaklanıyor bence
<subay^^> birde donanım parçalarının tamamını kendi üretiyor
<subay^^> tüm parçalar birbiriyle uyumlu tek paket gibi
<barisubuntu> ekran kartı?
<subay^^> hepsi
<barisubuntu> iyimiş
<barisubuntu> donanım olayını seviyorum
<barisubuntu> çok güzel şeyler yapıyorlar gösteriş açısından
<barisubuntu> zarif, hoş
<subay^^> hem donanımını hem yazılımını senin yaptıgın başka bir ley bilmem ben
<subay^^> ley*şey
<subay^^> barisubuntu, mac başka bir sanat :)
<barisubuntu> IBM varmış bir aralar sanırım :d
<subay^^> ha hiç kullanmasamda namını biliyom
<barisubuntu> ben de namını çok duydum ama kullanınca
<barisubuntu> büyütüldüğü kadar bir şey yokmuş dedim kendi kendime
<subay^^> IBM in kendi işlemcisi kendi yazılımı bile vardı
<barisubuntu> ve bir de cahilliğime verin Macbook'ta
<barisubuntu> sağ tık bulamamıştım
<barisubuntu> :D:D
<barisubuntu> mouse pad de
<barisubuntu> yama falan yüklemek gerekiyor dedi arkadaşım ama o benden daha kötüydü Mac konusundan
<barisubuntu> pek inandırıcı gelmemişti
<barisubuntu> IBM zaten efsane :D
<subay^^> ibm başka bişi
<subay^^> ilk göz agrıdır o
<barisubuntu> Microsoft'ın en sevdiğim ürünü de
<subay^^> ha ibm in neyini kullandın de
<barisubuntu> Xbox
<barisubuntu> IBM ile ortak yapıyorlar
<subay^^> bi mouse var bende toplu hala çalışıyo hala teklemedi :)
<barisubuntu> diye duydum
<barisubuntu> bende de mouse var :d
<barisubuntu> ama optic
<subay^^> xbox oyun makinası
<barisubuntu> xbox süper bir şey
<barisubuntu> xbox 720 cıkınca direk alıcam
<subay^^> bence herşeyi bi arada vermek yerine kullanıcının kendisi için iyi olanı bulup kullanması önemli
<barisubuntu> neyse yemekteyim ben :)
<subay^^> elektronik aletler insan hayatından çok zaman çalıyo
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> afiyet olsun barisubuntu
<elfonia> http://www.slcentral.com/reviews/hardware/motherboards/abit/vp6/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Abit VP6 Motherboard Review - SLCentral (at www.slcentral.com)
<elfonia> dediğim anakart buydu
<barisubuntu> geldim
<subay^^> barış nasıl bi yemek yeme o öle
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> diyetteyim az yiyorum :D
<subay^^> tam 5dk sürmüş
<barisubuntu> evet :d
<subay^^> hmm hayırlısı bakalım
<subay^^> bu anakartı nasıl bulacaz sayılıdır memlekette he :)
<elfonia> geçen ay denk geldi gittigidiyor da
<elfonia> alayım dedim ama zaten topluyodm yenisini
<barisubuntu> 2001 yazısı?
<elfonia> gerek yok diye
<barisubuntu> vaov
<elfonia> soket 370 te sanırsam zerine yoktu bunun
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> 2tane işlemci slotu mu görüyorum
<barisubuntu> yoksa
<barisubuntu> bana mı öyle geliyor
<subay^^> le barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> diğeri başka bir şey mi
<subay^^> öle barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> çift çekirdekli takarsınız
<elfonia> işlemci slotu doğrudur :)
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> aynı hesap
<subay^^> 2 tane pIII 800 makina var bende ne yapsam derken bu geldi aklımıza
<elfonia> hatta satan adam yanında 2 tane pIII 1.3 veriyordu
<barisubuntu> micro kartlardan bakabilirsiniz
<subay^^> para vermicez o kadar :)
<barisubuntu> msi marka
<subay^^> pIII 1.3 yok barisubuntu
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> micro anakartlar vardı
<barisubuntu> hmm
<subay^^> p4 onlar
<subay^^> bizdekkiler eski
<subay^^> ama iyiişlemciler
<subay^^> yanmaz göçmez
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> p4  ler elektirik hastası
<barisubuntu> pentium serisi güzeldi ya
<subay^^> çok elektrik yakıyolar
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> teknoloji geliştikçe
<barisubuntu> çok
<barisubuntu> çıt kırıldım oldu
<barisubuntu> cihazlar
<barisubuntu> eskiden ben bilgisayarıma jui jitsu falan öğretirdim :D:D
<barisubuntu> şimdi üflüyon elinde kalıyo :D
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> eski bilgisayarların hdd si yoktu kasetleri vardı
<subay^^> kasette programları olurdu
<barisubuntu> o kadar eskiye gitmeyelim :D
<subay^^> oyunu kendin yazardın baştan
<barisubuntu> gerçi evde hala
<barisubuntu> bir IBM var
<subay^^> ses kartı çıkacak deikleri gun 1993 tü
<subay^^> ana
<barisubuntu> ben o zaman doğdum :D
<subay^^> ses mi çıkacak şimdi bu makinadan dediydik
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> ses gelmiş işte barış gelmiş
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> :d
<barisubuntu> bende bir IBM makine var
<barisubuntu> dayım vermiş
<barisubuntu> küçükken
<barisubuntu> hala çalışıyor
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> çalışır affetmez o
<subay^^> siyah beyaz ekran ?
<barisubuntu> yok
<barisubuntu> 99-2000 li yıllarda
<barisubuntu> vermiş
<subay^^> yeniy miş
<barisubuntu> winfos kurulabiliyor
<barisubuntu> çok eski değil
<barisubuntu> ama gene de eski
<barisubuntu> yani 95te alsa dayım
<barisubuntu> 5sene kullanıp bize verse
<barisubuntu> nerden baksan
<barisubuntu> 15senelik alet :D
<subay^^> 486 ayarı makinalardır
<subay^^> p100 ayarlı bişeyler
<subay^^> pentium 100 mhz yani
<barisubuntu> geçen gün
<barisubuntu> win95 CD'si geçti gelime
<elfonia> bir de DFI anakartlar vardı
<barisubuntu> kuramadım bir türlü :D
<barisubuntu> beceremedim :D
<elfonia> onlar trükiyede pazarlanıyor mu su an?
<barisubuntu> yok
<subay^^> elfonia, onu duymadım hiç gerçektende yada adını başka bişe biliyom
<subay^^> niye kuramadın?
<elfonia> lan party diye serisi vardı oyunculara yönelk acayip bi firmaydı
<barisubuntu> kuramadım boot etmedi bilgisayar
<barisubuntu> :D
<elfonia> :)
<subay^^> duymadım ben boardla anca yeni toplama yaparken sıkı fıkı oluyom
<subay^^> o eski makinalara freebsd gibi şeyler kurulur barisubuntu
<subay^^> yada eski programlar var
<elfonia> ayrıca şey
<subay^^> distrowatch ta bir sürü linux dagıtımı bulabilirsin
<barisubuntu> subay^^ freeBSD
<subay^^> yada donanıma göre arata bilirsin
<barisubuntu> opensolaris gibi bir şey mi?
<elfonia> bu celeron 1000 windows7 yi çalıştırıyor demeyi unuttum :)
<subay^^> nasıl çalıştırıyo elfonia kagnı gibi mi?
<elfonia> ekran görüntüsü alıp baya paylasmıstım :)
<elfonia> yok kağnı değil
<barisubuntu> eski mimarilere destek vermesi güzel :D
<subay^^> opensolaris ve freeBSD yi hiç görmedim nan barisubuntu, konusmamın sebebi onları merak etmiş olmam olabilir
<elfonia> aero kapalıyken  nete girip müzik dinleyebiliyordm 30 dk denedm sadece meraktan
<barisubuntu> opensolaris
<barisubuntu> evlere yollanıyor
<barisubuntu> Unix tabanlı bir sistem
<barisubuntu> beleş :d
<elfonia> bi tanesi vardı pII de çalıştırmış ama o çakma gibi geldi bana ne kadar doğru bilmiyorum
<subay^^> win7 gelmiş geçmiş en iyi windows zaten
<elfonia> ben windowsa kin güdüyorum
<elfonia> okuldaki hocalar yüzünden
<subay^^> nasıl yollatırız barisubuntu kendimize
<elfonia> çok masraf çıkardı bana 2 sene boyunca :)
<subay^^> ben virus yuzunden sevmem windows u
<barisubuntu> solarisin sitesinde vardı
<barisubuntu> 1dk bulayım
<subay^^> ok bulma gel
<subay^^> kurcalarım sonra
<subay^^> ne meraklı tipleriz he
<subay^^> herşeyi kurcalıcaz
<subay^^> yukle bi sistem otur bak keyfine
<subay^^> bu arada bi arkadaşımı anacam durun
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> gubu şimdi okuyon ya burayı diyon yoruldum ulan yeter durdunuz durdunuz bugun amma çene yaptınız
<subay^^> bak önemli bişey olursa bundan sonraklerde şöle uzunca bi yıldız koyacam oranın 3-5 satır yukarısını aşağısını okursun
<subay^^> örnektir :) *****************************
<subay^^> boşuna okumasın çocuk yazık
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> freebsd
<barisubuntu> haa
<barisubuntu> her yerde simgesini görüyordum bunun
<barisubuntu> o şeytan :D
<subay^^> kim
<barisubuntu> freebsd ile linux çatışma halinde
<subay^^> gubu mu
<barisubuntu> şeytan simgesi var ya :D
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> hee
<subay^^> eee
<subay^^> freebsd de şeytan kılında mı
<barisubuntu> şeytan amblemi ya
<barisubuntu> linuxunki penguen ya
<barisubuntu> freebsd de
<barisubuntu> şeytan
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> ondanda deneyek şeytanlıktanda haberimiz olmalı ama yapmamalıyız
<barisubuntu> KDE mi kullanıyor bu :D
<subay^^> bilmem
<barisubuntu> http://www.gotocosmik.com/wp/wp-content/freebsd2.jpg  böyle bir şey buldum :D
<subay^^> barış allah seni kahretmesin emi :)))))))))
<subay^^> *****************************************
<barisubuntu> :D:D:
<barisubuntu> freebsd türkçe desteği var mı?
<barisubuntu> forumda falan
<barisubuntu> forum morum :D
<subay^^> dur gülme krizi geçiriyom ben
<elfonia> :))
<elfonia> ya tuxuma yapmasınlar öyle şeyler
<subay^^> gördukçe gülüyom
<barisubuntu> :D:D::D
<subay^^> ama yeter he hala gözlerim yaşarıyo
<subay^^> hayırda tiplere bak ya
<subay^^> barış bida böle yapma emi
<subay^^> dikkat gülme krizi ne yaz
<subay^^> hazırlanalım
<barisubuntu> Bakın en önemli detayı yazmayı unutmuşum; Mac OS denen işletim sistemi aslında FreeBSD'nin ta kendisidir... Ücretsiz, açık kaynak BSD çekirdeğine Aqua kullanıcı arayüzünü ekleyip satarak köşeyi dönmüştür Apple...
<barisubuntu> chip böyle diyor
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> bende sanıyom ciddi bişe gönderecek
<barisubuntu> tamam yapmam subay^^ :D
<subay^^> dur yaw
<subay^^> freeBSD deneyecem
<barisubuntu> ben de :D
<barisubuntu> kanıma girdin ha :d
<barisubuntu> sorun cıkarsa
<barisubuntu> napacaz? :D
<elfonia> ben de
<barisubuntu> kime soracaz :D
<elfonia> ama haftaya :)
<barisubuntu> dvdsi çok iyiymiş ya
<barisubuntu> 1.9gb :D
<barisubuntu> indiririm ben bunu :D
<barisubuntu> ama biraz kasıntı sunucuları
<subay^^> gz uzantı ne ki
<subay^^> ben cd 1 i alıyom
<subay^^> cd den başlayacan :)
<subay^^> barış hepsi o ana sayfasında vardır
<subay^^> alışırız
<barisubuntu> subay^^ tamam bir HDD bulayım kendime 500gb kadar
<barisubuntu> yedekleyeyim sistemimi :D
<barisubuntu> direkt FreeBSD kurucam :D
<subay^^> barış
<subay^^> daha ufak bi hdd yokmu
<subay^^> sistem yedekleme direkt yeni bulduna kur bari
<barisubuntu> müzik hastasıyım
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> çok fazla müziğim var
<barisubuntu> onları yedekleyeceğim
<barisubuntu> ve film arşivim
<barisubuntu> resimler ve önemli belgeleri de unutmamak lazım
<subay^^> senin bi external hdd olmalı barisubuntu
<subay^^> böle amelelik yapıyon :)
<barisubuntu> evet :d
<subay^^> sen onları yedeklene kadar ben freeBSD  kullanacam
<barisubuntu> 1.5tb falan almayı düşünüyorum
<barisubuntu> şu anda freebsd ile ilgilenemem zaten
<barisubuntu> dil anlatım sınavım falan va
<barisubuntu> r:D
<subay^^> barış
<barisubuntu> hafta sonu ancak
<barisubuntu> kurdum mu başında saatlerimi harcamam lazım
<barisubuntu> ama indiriyorum hazır bulunsun
<subay^^> western digital caviar black
<barisubuntu> wd kullanmam
<subay^^> tavsiyedir
<barisubuntu> seagate seviyorum
<barisubuntu> wd kesti linux desteğini
<subay^^> niye kesti hayırdır
<barisubuntu> bilmiyorum
<barisubuntu> bazı şeylerin linux için desteği yokmuş vs.
<barisubuntu> ve
<barisubuntu> daha önce olan wd harici hddlerimde
<subay^^> windows u tokatlıyodur
<barisubuntu> bozulma sorunu yaşadım
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> garanti de kullanıcı hatası dedi
<barisubuntu> seagate kullanıyorum ben de :d
<subay^^> sseagate garantide sorun çıkartmıyo evet
<subay^^> ama malzeme bozuluyo
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> o da doğru
<barisubuntu> toshiba kullanmadım ama iyidir sanırım
<subay^^> hitachi bulursan şaşma
<barisubuntu> freebsd
<subay^^> wd caviar black performansı yuksek bir hdd
<barisubuntu> wireless kurulumu falan filan diyor
<barisubuntu> wi-fi çalışmıyor mu :D
<subay^^> kurulum diyosa calısıyordur
<subay^^> bazı donanımlsrı tanımıyodur hemen
<subay^^> bakacam 2 saat sonra
<barisubuntu> nasıl program kuruluyor?
<barisubuntu> nasıl root olunuyor
<subay^^> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: FreeBSD Man Pages: Index Page (at www.freebsd.org)
<subay^^> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: FreeBSD Handbook (at www.freebsd.org)
<subay^^> http://www.gotocosmik.com/wp/wp-content/freebsd2.jpg
<subay^^> bu yok bu yok en son olan yok
<barisubuntu> freebsd için
<barisubuntu> merak ettim bak şimdi :D
<subay^^> okumaya basladım barış
<subay^^> rahatsız etme lütfen :)
<subay^^> resmide duvar kağıdı yapacam
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> linux düşmanı olmayalım? :d:D
<subay^^> düşmanı tanıyos barış
<subay^^> resimde bize gaz verecek
<subay^^> :)
<acemi> linuxcu degiliz, ozgur yazilimciyiz
<subay^^> he acemi doğru dedi
<barisubuntu> :D:D:D
<barisubuntu> yaşasın unix :D
<barisubuntu> djfhdfg .d
<acemi> gnu = gnu is not unix
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> freeBSD halledek sonra unix e bakarız barış :p
<subay^^> barış bak bu acemi kalite adamdır söliim
<subay^^> boş laf etmez
<acemi> sen beni bi de pardus kanalinda gor
<subay^^> sen orayada mı takılıyon acemi
<subay^^> vay hemen uyasi olalım bari
<acemi> eglenmek hakkimiz degil mi
<subay^^> öle tabi hep ciddi ciddi hayat mı olur
<subay^^> dur sessizce izleyim bikaç hafta oraları :)
<boran> barisubuntu, unix kadar ozgur ne var degil mi?
<subay^^> boran
<subay^^> bu mac freeBSD üstüne mi kurulu acaba?
<nick> degil
<nick> openbsd den ornekledikleri seyler var
<subay^^> freeBSD nin kurulunca bi arayuzu var mı?
<nick> ne kurarsan o olur
<nick> gnome da olur, kde de olur
<subay^^> ahan
<subay^^> ben sitesinden 8.1 cd si indiriyom
<nick> blackbox da olur openbox da olur
<subay^^> gnome felan diye kurarkenmi seçecem
<acemi> vakit kaybi olur bence
<acemi> ozel bi alanda kullanmayacaksan linux daha iyi
<subay^^> merakımızı giderelim die şaapıyos acemi
<nick> netwrok alaninda daha iyi derdi ustadlarimiz, su an linux daha iyi diyorlar
<subay^^> yok hiç görmemiş olmayam dedim sadece
<acemi> ne oldugunu anlamak icin 3-4 ay kullanmak lazim
<subay^^> hmmm
<acemi> yoksa arayuzunu gormekle birsey anlayamazsin
<subay^^> o zaman iptal ediyom hemen
<acemi> oyle tipler var hergun bi dagitim deniyor (!)
<acemi> arayuzu gorunce o dagitimi da denedim diyor
<subay^^> :)))))
<BrozaC> desktop da bsd ii bir seçim deil
<subay^^> aha geldi BrozaC
<subay^^> BrozaC, bak önce şu soruya cevap ver
<subay^^> elinde içi sarı renkli sıvı olan bi bardak var mı?
<BrozaC> peh
<BrozaC> away ben
<nick> acemi, ubuntunun arayuzu gnomedan ibaret zannedip, onu kullanisli bulup, baska dagitimlara tercih edenler de var
<acemi> bakalim unity'e gecince ne yapacaklar
<subay^^> elek olur unity onlara :)
<subay^^> bi çay doldurayım kendime burcu burcu
<subay^^> :)
<nick> ozendirmeyin ayip
<barisubuntu> subay^^ zaten freeBSD'de unix tabanlı sayılır :D
<acemi> ben az once 4 bardagi bitirdim
<BrozaC> unix bsd tabanlıdır
<nick> barisubuntu, cok okuman lazim senin cok...
<subay^^> nick yav hani desen ki çay bulmak zor bişe :))
<subay^^> at bi poşet sıcak suya
<subay^^> :))
<nick> subay^^, dunyanin obur ucunda zor
<nick> demli olacak
<subay^^> kardeşimmm
<nick> sallama cay olmaz
<subay^^> nerdesin sen
<subay^^> gönderelim sana çay valla
<acemi> kopekbaliklarini orada
<nick> dunyanin obur ucunda dedim ya :)
<subay^^> :)))
<subay^^> dur çıkartacam
<subay^^> dünyanın öbür ucu
<acemi> ne oldu sorfcunun nick, yediler mi
<subay^^> ve köpek balıkları
<acemi> sorfcunun sonu
<subay^^> panama kanalına yakın mı
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> avustralya?
<nick> acemi, yok kurtarmislar
<nick> subay^^, yeap
<barisubuntu> az önceki kaynakta BSD unix tabanlıdır diyordu?
<subay^^> onion ring yabacam sen gel turkiyeye
<subay^^> :)
<nick> bak onu da beceremiyorlar burada
<BrozaC> türkççedir kaynağın
<nick> gecen satin aldim hic guzel degildi
<nick> barisubuntu, evet turkce kaynaklara guvenme
<nick> :)
<subay^^> kendin yabacan nick
<wingless> unix nasıl bsd tabanlı oluyor
<BrozaC> onu unix i yapanlar daha geniş anlatırlar
<subay^^> yok bsd unix tabanlı dedi barisubuntu
<BrozaC> bsd tabanlı olmayan  ne varki
<wingless> bsd berkeley'in unix versiyonu olmasın?
<subay^^> pardon BrozaC
<subay^^> ters mi söledin
<BrozaC> wingless senin kadar bilemeyiz tabi
<nick> win nt de bsd
<wingless> BrozaC: unix olsa olsa multics tabanlıdır diyebiliriz, o da pek doğru olmaz
<subay^^> nick bunlar benm freeBSD denmi bahsediyolar yoksa baska bsd mi vaR?
<nick> bsd nin onlarca cesidi var subay^^
<BrozaC> wingless öğrenecez tabi zamanla
<subay^^> bsd ne demek acep
<wingless> berkeley software distribution
<barisubuntu> BSD (Berkeley Software Distribution), Kaliforniya Üniversitesi, Berkeley'in kaynak kodu dağıtımı olan, AT&T'nin UNIX'i için bir eklentiler zinciridir. Birçok açık kaynak kodlu işletim sistemi projesi, 4.4 BSD-Lite olarak bilinen kaynak kodu dağıtımını temel kabul eder. Ek olarak bunlar, özellikle GNU projesi olmak üzere diğer birçok açık kod projesini de kapsar.
<barisubuntu> http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD
<ubuntu-tr> Title: BSD - Vikipedi (at tr.wikipedia.org)
<barisubuntu> wiki
<acemi> lsd ve bsd
<subay^^> barişcim teekkür
<acemi> lcd
<subay^^> zahmet şaaptık
<barisubuntu> demek ki unix bsd tabanlı değilmiş :D
<barisubuntu> lsd hayal gördürücü bir uyuşturcuydu
<barisubuntu> sanırım
<subay^^> ahan dur kafam karışmadan acemi lsd lcd i açıklacak mı?
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> LDS miydi yoksa :D
<acemi> berkeleyden 2 tane ise yarar sey cikmismis
<subay^^> lsd yazdı yada düzeltti lcd dicekti
<acemi> biri bsd, digeri lcd
<BrozaC> acemi  :) kötü daldın
<BrozaC> at&t yi harcadın
<barisubuntu> aynen :D
<barisubuntu> bu freebsd yanında
<barisubuntu> gnome
<barisubuntu> kde falan
<barisubuntu> getiriyor mu
<barisubuntu> sonradan mı kurmak gerekiyor yoksa
<BrozaC> default unda
<BrozaC> hiçbişi gelmez
<subay^^> anladım kadarıyla transistorun icadından sonra ilk unix mi geldi?
<barisubuntu> BrozaC
<barisubuntu> DVD'sinde gelir mi?
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> nic|, sizin orda internet bağlantısı baya fazla paraydi demi
<nick> ipv6 olmusuz
<BrozaC> o default u deil
<subay^^> nick,
<nick> evet
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> sende acik mi ipv6 nick
<nick> acik sanirim
<nick> ipv6 dan baglandi freenode a
<barisubuntu> BrozaC default olmayan ve gnome ile gelen bir freebsd var mı bildiğin :D
<acemi> bir cok yazilimda ipv6 sorunlu diyorlar
<acemi> bi suru acik cikmasi da bekleniyormus
<BrozaC> o dağıtım freebsd deil
<barisubuntu> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html böyle yükleniyormuş demek ki :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Installing X11 (at www.freebsd.org)
<nick> acemi, ilk cikista normal
<subay^^> barisubuntu, :)) sen zor kuracan freeBSD
<barisubuntu> ne o zaman
<subay^^> barisubuntu, en iyisi gel biz debian a şaapalım
<nick> gentoo kurun
<barisubuntu> freebsd diyor babalar gibi :D
<nick> stage1 filan
<barisubuntu> yok :D
<barisubuntu> arch gentoo debian
<barisubuntu> istemiyom
<barisubuntu> unix sardım :D
<nick> sonra lfs kurun
<BrozaC> türkçe döküman okumaya devam et
<acemi> subay^^: debianda bsd de var
<barisubuntu> BrozaC türkçesi yok :D
<BrozaC> mac os kur oda bsd
<subay^^> acemi, bu bsd bir kod degil mi? o halde eger debianda da varsa
<acemi> debian cekirdek olarak hem linux hem de freebsd kerneli kullanabiliyor
<nick> subay^^, kernel
<barisubuntu> unix tabanlı bir sistem yok mu ya bsd lsd bilmemne
<barisubuntu> :d
<nick> barisubuntu, yas kac?
<BrozaC> solaris kur
<acemi> BrozaC: aix ver kursun
<nick> BrozaC, aix kursun. rs6000 aldiralim
<BrozaC> hardware bulamaz
<barisubuntu> 17
<subay^^> barisubuntu, se kaybol bunlar seni harcayacak :)))
<subay^^> debian kuracaz tamammı barış
<barisubuntu> Debian ben de kurarım :d
<acemi> universal operating system ne de olsa
<barisubuntu> FreeBSD taktım ama şimdi :D
<nick> debian iyidir
<acemi> ulusal degil pardus gibi
<nick> barisubuntu, cok merak ettim programlama olsun network olsun ne yapiyorsun ubuntu'da
<subay^^> he bak bariş lafa bak. debianın kuralamıcagı içinde transistor olan alet tanımam :))))))
<barisubuntu> nick, bir şey mi yapmam lazım?
<barisubuntu> subay^^ doğrudur :D
<nick> yok daha once dedin esnek, kullanisli degil mac icin. programlama, network ile ugrasiyorum diye
<barisubuntu> öğrenmeye çalışıyorum dedim
<barisubuntu> uğraşıyorum demedim
<barisubuntu> öğrenmek için de en rahat platformu tercih ederim dedim
<subay^^> barisubuntu, ne ters cevap veriyon be :)) birşey yapıp yapmaman için dememiştir
<subay^^> :))
<barisubuntu> ve benim de rahat kullandığım alışkın olduğum platform linux dağıtım ise Ubuntu
<subay^^> sakin ol barış
<nick> mac tercih etmelisin o donemde. rahat olani o :)
<barisubuntu> en rahat bunları kullanıyorum
<subay^^> calmdown
<barisubuntu> yok ters cevap verdiğimi kim söyledi :D
<subay^^> barış rool 1: özgür yazılımcılar espri sever sakin olur küfür etmez
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> ben ters algıladım :))
<barisubuntu> maşallah :D
<subay^^> sakin ol sen kazan ok
<barisubuntu> küfür etmedim :D
<subay^^> he bana maşallah
<subay^^> etme de zaten boşver
<subay^^> egleniyoz bak
<barisubuntu> ben küfür kullanmam
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> tabanca kullanırım
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> :))
<subay^^> gubu bugun burayı oku oku bitiremicek
<nick> ben mac te calisma ortamimi bir gunde kuruyorum, ubuntu da daha uzun suruyor
<subay^^> ezik^^er, ne gidip gidip geliyon la
<acemi> hmm ben makine kuracaktim, simdi aklima geldi
<subay^^> nick, nasıl bir muzik aleti veya aletleri kullanıyosun
<nick> subay^^, cok cesitli
<subay^^> bende debian kuracaktım bak
<ezik^^er> abi baglantı kopuyo
<barisubuntu> ubuntuda çalışma ortamı?
<nick> acemi, ozendim senden liste yaptim bende kurulum icin
<ezik^^er> :)
<barisubuntu> ben perl öğreniyorsam
<subay^^> acemi iiki aklıma getirdin he
<barisubuntu> ne gerek var çalışma ortamına :D
<barisubuntu> bana unix öğretin
<acemi> nick: isi baya hizlandiriyor
<nick> barisubuntu, hehe. ogrenirsin zamanla. programlar oyle hik deyip burnundan dusmuyor
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> valla bi ara c plus plus (o artı tısu çalıştıramıyom) ögrendim sonra unuttum
<subay^^> :)))
<barisubuntu> ben de C ile basit işlemler yolunda ilerliyordum
<barisubuntu> sonra kaynadı :d
<barisubuntu> ya aslında
<subay^^> sonra okulda c # gösterdiler
<barisubuntu> güzel bir dil öğrenmek istiyorum
<barisubuntu> bütün günümü ona ayıracağım
<barisubuntu> ama karar veremedim
<barisubuntu> biri PHP diyor
<barisubuntu> biri C diyor
<barisubuntu> biri perl
<barisubuntu> python
<barisubuntu> vs.
<barisubuntu> siz ne diyorsunuz?
<subay^^> sonra msdn library yukledim sistem çoktu
<ezik^^er> :D
<subay^^> bende linux kuram dedim
<subay^^> barış
<subay^^> ben ne diyo biliyon mu
<subay^^> hiç ugraşma öle program yazmayla felan işin degilse
<nick> acemi, mac app store getiriyor masaustune. paket yoneticisi gibi bir mantik. deli bir dusunce
<subay^^> işiişibilene birak sen başka şeylerle ugraş
<subay^^> bak sakalım var sölim
<subay^^> :))
<acemi> parali?
<barisubuntu> yok heveslendim şimdi :D
<wingless> barisubuntu: amacın ne, onu söylersen daha iyi yardımcı oluruz
<subay^^> he sen yaşta küçük heves iyidir tam çağı
<subay^^> ama bence python şaap
<nick> acemi, evet. butun parali programlari takip edebilecegin tek bir nokta. istedigin programi satin alabilecegin(programmerlarin da satabilecegi) butun updateleri bir noktadan takip edebilecegin bir platform
<nick> acemi, ucretsiz programlarda olabilr. iphone mantigini masaustune getiriyorlar
<barisubuntu> wingless, amacım yok kendime işe yarar şeyler yazmak
<barisubuntu> işte en rahat pratik ve kaynağı bol olan
<barisubuntu> programlama dili
<BrozaC> mac yinede spesifik kalacğa benziyor nick iphone yüzünden çok daha fazla yayılacak tabiki
<wingless> barisubuntu: nasıl şeyler yapmak istiyorsun peki
<wingless> kernel incelemek istiyorsan python işine yaramaz
<subay^^> barisubuntu, benim babanın bi arkadası vardı çocukken sölediydi sölim mi? dediki "ne yapıyosan yap en iyisini yapmaya çalış"
<nick> barisubuntu, ruby veya python
<nick> bunlardan birini ogren
<nick> tr de para kazanacam dersen java ve c# ogren
<nick> aslinda dunyanin her yerinde java gecerli
<BrozaC> nick +
<nick> java sayesinde burada oturma izni alabilirim
<wingless> türkiye'de saçma sapan bir C# akımı var
<barisubuntu> java mı öğreneyim
<wingless> dünyanın hiçbir yerinde yok bu kadar C# kullanan
<subay^^> BrozaC, bu kaç III
<nick> wingless, var var.
<acemi> bu kadar windows bagimlisi da yoktur herhalde
<BrozaC> nick bizim şirkette 100 den fazla java cı var
<BrozaC> java her zaman kazanır
<wingless> var da, burada programcıyım diyen neredeyse herkes C# kullanıyor, okullarda C# öğretiliyor, vs.
<barisubuntu> evet wingless o doğru teknik liselerde falan
<barisubuntu> C#
<subay^^> wingless bizde universitede ders vardı 6 ay c# katılıyom sana
<BrozaC> c# iyidir
<acemi> is arayacaksan iyi olabilir
<subay^^> c# monoda çalışıyomu düzgün
<nick> c# hic yazmadim, ama programla dili aynidir
<BrozaC> her türlü iyidir c#
<acemi> ben kullanmam
<acemi> bi kere linuxda duzgun is yapamazsin
<BrozaC> sen windows da kullanmıyorsun :)
<BrozaC> istisnalar kaideyi bozmaz
<subay^^> aceminin geçen bi masaustu tarifi vardı :))))))))))))))))))))))))
<nick> benim icin cross-platform her zaman onemli
<BrozaC> üniversitede spesicik insanlar için dersi müfredata koyamazsın en ççok kullanılanı koyarsın
<subay^^> 1400*900 ekranı siyaha boya işte o dediydi
<nick> yazacagim bir program her zaman cross platform olmaliydi
<nick> 3360x1920 nin mavisi de benim
<subay^^> seninki mac değilmiydi nick
<nick> evet
<subay^^> ama acemide renkli bişi yok
<nick> bende renkli ama temiz
<acemi> masaustu renkli olsa ne olur, nasil olsa uygulamayi acip onu goruyorsun
<barisubuntu> türkçe java kaynağı olan var mı?
<nick> barisubuntu, ingilizceogreniyorum.com
<subay^^> acemi sen gnome mu şaapıyon
<nick> openbox saapar
<acemi> siyah olmasinin avantaji millet acik kapali anlamiyor, birakip gitsen kimse dokunmaz
<subay^^> :))))))
<subay^^> sen masa üstü kullanmıyon demi acemi
<acemi> pencere yoneticisi openbox kullaniyorum
<barisubuntu> karar verdim open solaris kurup java öğrenicem :D
<wingless> barisubuntu: öncelikle türkçe kaynaktan programlama dili öğrenmemeyi prensip edinebilirsin
<nick> barisubuntu, ubuntu da ogren
<subay^^> barisubuntu, ne cabuk karar verdin bek tutarlı olmadı bu :)
<subay^^> barisubuntu, her lafın olay oluyo he
<nick> barisubuntu, oop ogren, java degil mesele. basic kafasi ile java yazarsan bes para etmez. java duzgun yazilmazsa cok cabuk cuvallar
<BrozaC> evet barisubuntu ooop
<BrozaC> ile başla
<barisubuntu> ooop nedir?
<BrozaC> oop desteklemeyen bir dili öğrenme
<BrozaC> nick aydınlatır
<nick> !google oop
<ubuntu-tr> nick: Object-oriented programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-oriented_programming>; OOP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OOP>; oopstuff.com: <http://www.oopstuff.com/>; OOP - Definition by AcronymFinder: <http://www.acronymfinder.com/OOP.html>; Lesson: Object-Oriented Programming Concepts (The Java™ (2 more messages)
<wingless> OOP öğrenmek zorunda değilsin
<acemi> bence de degil
<subay^^> http://www.gotocosmik.com/wp/wp-content/freebsd2.jpg
<BrozaC> oop ile başlaması avantaj
<subay^^> bariş göndermiş bunu
<subay^^> :)))
<acemi> cogu kisi zorlama oo kullanip isi zorluyor
<wingless> ne yapacağına bağlı
<BrozaC> öğrenecem dio
<nick> ne oldugunu bilmesi iyi bence. o kafa yapisinda olmasi lazim
<BrozaC> öğrenmek için iyi bir başlangıç oop
<nick> sifirdan baslayan adamin bilmesi iyi olur
<BrozaC> sonradan oop öğrenmek daha zor
<nick> her yerde kullansin demiyoruz
<wingless> ha java demiş, tamam o zaman
<barisubuntu> C++ nasıl olur?
<subay^^> c  plus plus tan sonra c# ögrenmenin zorlunu bilirim
<barisubuntu> ya da C
<subay^^> gerçi şimdi ikisindende anlamam
<subay^^> :)
<acemi> squeak ogren, tam oop
<wingless> C++ fazla zor
<nick> acemi, baska bir tane daha vardi. decaf bahsetmisti
<acemi> smalltalk mu
<nick> drag drop programlama yapiliyordu
<nick> o olabilir
<acemi> squeak o
<subay^^> google ın şeysi
<subay^^> =?
<barisubuntu> peki bir şey sorucam
<barisubuntu> Google Go mu
<wingless> nası
<barisubuntu> javayı diğer programlama dillerinden ayıran özellik nedir?
<subay^^> bilmem adını bilmiyom yeni başlamışlar projeye
<barisubuntu> subay^^ ben derledim ubuntuda
<nick> evet squeak acemi
<subay^^> heryerde çalışır java barisubuntu
<wingless> öyle tek bir özellik yok
<barisubuntu> biliyorum
<barisubuntu> başka ne üstünlüğü var :D
<acemi> java surumleri bile birbirlerinde sorun cikariyormus
<acemi> birak her yerde calismayi
<barisubuntu> acemi ne öğreneyim peki?
<nick> 1.5 ile 1.6 anlasamaz java da
<acemi> seni bilmem ama ben baska sey kullanmaya zorunlu olmadikca python kullanirim
<subay^^> barisubuntu, sen ne universitesi okumayı düsünüyon?
<subay^^> tıp okuyacaksan bişey ögrenme
<barisubuntu> ya ben kendim öğrenmek istiyorum
<subay^^> elektronik okuyacaksan ona göre ögren
<acemi> olur mu, tipta cok lazim programlama
<acemi> bi suru cihaz var
<nick> dedigim gibi ogrenmek istiyorsan python ve ruby ogren
<barisubuntu> elektronikle işim olmayacak
<barisubuntu> sivil hava işletmeciliği okuyacağım
<barisubuntu> TM öğrencisiyim ben :D
<nick> ama java ve C# para kazandirir dedim
<acemi> open office ogren
<subay^^> acemi sattılar ya onu
<barisubuntu> sekreter olacak olan öğrensin :D
<barisubuntu> LibreOffice
<nick> turkiyeye google sube acmadikca python ve ruby is yapmaz turkiyede
<barisubuntu> :D
<acemi> nick: kullaniliyor artik
<BrozaC> office bilmeyen yöneticimi olur
<acemi> yaygin degil ama epey var yine de
<BrozaC> sekreter ne anlarmış ofice den
<nick> acemi, var kullanan da, gazetede python bilen adam arayan ilan olmaz
<nick> java c# girla
<acemi> ilanlarda baska sey yok zaten
<barisubuntu> ben iş bulmak için değil
<barisubuntu> kendim için istiyorum
<wingless> ilgi alanın yok mu peki?
<barisubuntu> ilgi alanı derken?
<nick> acemi ne diyorsa yapacaksin. zamaninda python ogren dedi, gelecegi guzel dedi. hic pisman olmadim
<subay^^> barisubuntu, bak bu abilerinin hepsi bilgisayarla yatar kalkar. sen kendine meslek seç ona göre bişey öğren bunlar ya sistem yöneticisi ya yazılımcı
<acemi> open office, firefox, facebook filan gider sana
<wingless> ne biliyim ben kernel öğrenmek istiyorum dersin, ben bilmemne programı geliştiricem dersin
<barisubuntu> acemi ne öğreneyim programlama dillerinden :D
<nick> kernel yazacam diye gelmesin yarin da
<subay^^> barisubuntu, sana bi tavsiye ingilizce ögren :))
<acemi> barisubuntu: ihtiyacin olana kadar birsey ogrenme
<subay^^> barisubuntu, kapabilgisayarı sütünü iç yat
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> braya gidiyo olay
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> terledin mi barisubuntu
<subay^^> stresli bu adamlar bak ben sana sölim
<barisubuntu> ya kendim için bir şey öğrenmek istiyorum diyorm siz öğrenme diyorsunuz :D
<subay^^> boşver sen bu işleri
<nick>  <acemi> barisubuntu: ihtiyacin olana kadar birsey ogrenme
<nick> noktayi koymus
<subay^^> yav ne ögreniyim diye soruyon sende bilmiyon ne yapacanı en iyisi ögrenmemek şuan
<subay^^> acemi (plus)
<barisubuntu> yok karar verdim :D
<acemi> bi seye karar filan vermedin
<subay^^> barış yaş 18 olmadan bi 2 bira al iç
<BrozaC> bence bash scripting öğren
<nick> yazacagina gore ogrenirsin programlamayi
<subay^^> kendine gel
<barisubuntu> birayı cumartesi günleri içiyoruz :D
<nick> lua ogrenirsin gerekirse, gerekirse erlang, gerekirse python, haskell, bash, c++ diye gider
<subay^^> niye dğer gunler içmiyonuz
<subay^^> sonu ne olacak bu cocugun nick?
<subay^^> iş şeye döndü
<subay^^> barisubuntunun suçu ne
<subay^^> :))
<barisubuntu> subay^^ öyle ilan ettik
<barisubuntu> oha oha :D
<subay^^> :)))
<barisubuntu> iyice linux tuxu yapacan sen de beni :D
<barisubuntu> iyi ki bir resim attım hala etkisindesin :D
<subay^^> barış harcatma kendini
<subay^^> bırak bişi öğrenme ciddiyim
<nick> ufaktan merak ettim yoneticilerin linux/foss bilgisi ne kadar diye
<subay^^> yok takılacaz bi ara freeBSD ye
<subay^^> yalnız biz gnome kurmay bilemesek bişe yapamak
<subay^^> :))
<barisubuntu> python kitabı alıyorum kodlab dan
<nick> kitapla olmaz o is
<subay^^> ha hayırlı olsun
<subay^^> acemi python kullanıyosa vardır bi bildigi
<barisubuntu> http://www.ucuzkitapal.com/kodlab-python-2010.html    bunu alıyorum
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kodlab - Python - 2010 (at www.ucuzkitapal.com)
<acemi> subay^^: sana da vim tavsiye ediyorum
<acemi> pisman olmazsin
<barisubuntu> 535 sayfa :D
<subay^^> vim kullan diyon he
<nick> vim rulz
<subay^^> apt-get install vim
<nick> emacs diyenlere hadi len diyorum
<subay^^> one nick
<nick> barisubuntu, turkce okuma diyoruz
<subay^^> rulz?
<nick> rulz tabanli
<acemi> !sucks
<barisubuntu> nick, neden ya bulunsun bunla başlarım ondan sonra
<barisubuntu> ingilizceye geçerim
<barisubuntu> :D
<nick> bir de rocks tabanli vardi
<subay^^> ha nasıl ayırt edecez
<acemi> bi de ramboberk varmis
<subay^^> acemi bu ubuntudaki vim e okey veriyon mu?
<acemi> windowsdakine bile veririm
<nick> vim heryerde bim
<nick> vim
<subay^^> dur bu vim le kim çekişemiyodu?
<acemi> notepad
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> yok başka bişi
<nick> ed
<subay^^> yok yav ciddi
<acemi> cat
<nick> echo
<subay^^> emacs dedinizde vim gibi ?
<acemi> 13 parmagin varsa emacs de olur
<nick> emacs carsamba pazari, vim supermarket
<subay^^> ha tamam emacs la vim ciler
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> ben vim sevdim
<nick> 2.5 yil emacs kullandim. 5 klavye cope gitti
<subay^^> çok hızlı işler yapıyo işi bilirsen
<nick> vim ergonomik
<subay^^> parmaklar için mi?
<subay^^> klavye için mi?
<nick> vim cok rahat
<subay^^> tulliana, hdd ne oldu_?
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm arkadaşlar
<subay^^> aleyküm selam
<TurkeR> sen jedit kullan boşver :)
<tulliana> subay^^: HDD nin tamamını formatladım
<tulliana> hemde 7-8 kere
<tulliana> ext3
<tulliana> ext4
<tulliana> fat
<acemi> ssh ile baglandiginda kullanir jedit
<tulliana> ntfs
<subay^^> bad sectorler ne oldu_?
<nick> 12 tb ile limitleri zorluyorum
<tulliana> ama yinede 102 tane bozuk sektör var
<tulliana> :)
<subay^^> tamam gönder servise :))
<subay^^> yada at çöpe
<acemi> tulliana: formatlamak bi ise yaramaz
<tulliana> ya ben bozuk sökter olduğundan ziyade bölümlerdirme yaparken sıkıntı olduğunu düşünmüştüm
<acemi> bad sektor olan kisimlar kullanimdan kalkiyor, format da erisemiyor oraya
<tulliana> ama bozuk sektör gitmedi
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> yarın casper servisine götürcem pc ye
<nick> bir arada iseler bozuk sektorlerin olmadigi partitonlar olusturursun
<nick> ben ugrasmaz yeni hdd alirdim
<subay^^> acemi, bugun bi arkadaş low level format dedi iş görür mü
<acemi> bad sektor icin servise gidersen ancak kazik yersin
<tulliana> acemi: niye kazık yiyeyim
<tulliana> garantili mal bu
<acemi> low level format diye birsey yok artik
<tulliana> ayrıca kaskosu da var
<acemi> kimse atamaz
<nick> tulliana, bad sektor garantiye girmez
<nick> kasko olabilir
<tulliana> kaskolu
<tulliana> girmesi yazım
<tulliana> :D
<acemi> 10 sene onceydi low level format
<acemi> hatta 20
<subay^^> bad sectorlu 2 hdd mi seagate degistirdi
<nick> ben senin yerinde olsam alir yerden yere vururum laptopu, yenisini isterim
<tulliana> huhahahaha
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> yok kalsın
<tulliana> ben diski değiştirteyim yeter
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> nick,  gilin orda ucuz laptoplar tulliana
<subay^^> :))
<nick> hdd den versen tamir edeckler souzm ona bir kac ay sonra yine sorun cikaracak
<tulliana> orası neresiymiş yaw
<tulliana> ahtepmi nick
<subay^^> bazen hafta sonları bi gunlerioluyo yarı fiyatına herşey :)))
<subay^^> ne gunleri deniyodu onlara nick
<subay^^> dur ne antepi :))
<nick> yalan o
<tulliana> ben gider suriyeden 2,5 inç 500 gb 7200 rpm bi disk alırım
<tulliana> KDV ÖTV yok
<tulliana> uygun olur
<tulliana> :D
<TurkeR> hdd fiyatları zaten yerlerde neden uğraşacaksın ki o kadar
<nick> cift hdd aldim ben oyle. 200 A$ verdim
<subay^^> zaten 100tl onlar tulliana
<nick> tr kac para bilmem
<tulliana> uğraşmıycam zaten gidip geliyoz
<acemi> 4gb stick 14 tl
<subay^^> 650 gb samsung 180 tl
<acemi> yeter sistem kurmaya
<nick> 100 TL ye 2.5 inc 500 gb 7200 ??????
<nick> yanlisiniz var
<subay^^> he
<nick> adres alayim
<tulliana> ben o para demedim nick
<tulliana> ücreti birisi telaffuz etti
<tulliana> ama 100 liraya mal olabilir
<subay^^> adresi napacan alıp gönderek sana :)
<TurkeR> pahalı
<subay^^> 150 tl 1 tb sattılar
<tulliana> katılıyorum aslında
<TurkeR> 100 liraya 500 gb hdd mi olur
<TurkeR> 75 lira falan
<tulliana> olur tabi
<nick> TurkeR, 2.5 7200 evladim
<subay^^> aha buyur düşmüş fiyatı ::)
<tulliana> 300 liraya 10 gün tatil yapıyor millet 2 katlı evde
<subay^^> oops
<TurkeR> ok 2.5 sa farklı
<tulliana> manita dahil
<tulliana> :D
<TurkeR> ;)
<subay^^> 7200 degil ok
<nick> TurkeR, 12 tb hdd var bilirim fiyatlarini.
<barisubuntu> bu üst komşu apartmanı yıkmaya çalışıyor
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> 5400
<nick> acemi, hybrid leri biliyor musun?
<TurkeR> nick, nas mı aldın
<acemi> duydum
<acemi> dokumandan
<nick> acemi, http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/laptops/laptop-hdd
<nick> momentus xt
<nick> bizim arkadas aldi 500 gb
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Momentus XT | 7200 RPM | Seagate (at www.seagate.com)
<acemi> o tip seyler gelip gecici oluyor
<nick> baya fark var diyor
<nick> ben de oyle dusundugumden yatirim yapmiyorum
<nick> bekliyorum biraz daha ssd ye yatiracam
<nick> TurkeR, dock var bende
<acemi> ssdnin pratikte iyi yani ses yapmamasi
<nick> dusuk enerj
<subay^^> bad sector?
<subay^^> :)
<acemi> kim hesapliyor ki enerjiyi
<nick> 2 tane 7200 var laptopta benim. 1 saat zor gidiyor pili
<TurkeR> geçende aldım bende hdd ondan daldım olaya momentum xt yi gördüm 320 gb 240 liraydı
<nick> ssd olsalar 4 saat oluyor
<acemi> hmm laptop icin mantikli
<acemi> desktop icin diyorum
<subay^^> evet 40 gb ssd kaç para?
<nick> TurkeR, ben 500 gb sini 180 A$ a aliyorum
<nick> 189$ da olabilir
<TurkeR> momentum xt olanı mı nick ?
<nick> 154$
<nick> TurkeR, http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-5-Seagate-Momentus-XT-500Gb-7200Rpm-SATA-Hybrid-SSD-/250721350559?pt=AU_Components&hash=item3a6028339f
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 2.5 Seagate Momentus XT 500Gb 7200Rpm SATA Hybrid SSD (eBay item 250721350559 end time 14-Nov-10 02:10:28 AEDST) : Computers (at cgi.ebay.com.au)
<subay^^> pahalı daha valla
<TurkeR> pahalı ama laptopta da disk hızları kötü bu guzel birşey
<TurkeR> benchmarkı varmıdır bakalım bi yerlerde
<TurkeR> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/seagate-momentus-xt-hybrid-hard-drive-ssd,2638-8.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Benchmark Results: PCMark Application Performance : Momentus XT Review: Seagate's Marriage Of The HDD And Flash Memory (at www.tomshardware.com)
<nick> ben cok farkli olacagina inanmiyorum o yuzden bekliyorum
<TurkeR> olmamış zaten
<nick> bu ara harcama ypmiyorum
<nick> para biriktiriyorum burada kalmak icin masraf yapmam lazim
<nick> yoksa  neler alacam neler
<nick> gecen plug-in aldim 1000 euro verdim dayanamadim
<subay^^> bizim arkadaş bugun renault servisine gitmiş
<subay^^> 60000
<subay^^> 1400 tl
<subay^^> oha dedim
<nick> ben dus alayim kahvalti edeyim
<subay^^> nick hakaten geceden kalmasın sen demi
<acemi> kahvaltida cay var mi
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> sigarada içiyon mu sen
<acemi> hayir
<acemi> hic de sevmem
<subay^^> aynen
<subay^^> ama deli gibi çay severim
<nick> acemi, alacagin olsun... kahve var makinede.. caydanlik alamadim bir turlu. yoksa cay kolay bulunuyor
<subay^^> nick sen yenimi gittin oraya
<nick> subay^^, 2 yil oluyor
<subay^^> 2 yıldır çaydanlıksız adam mı olur be
<nick> oluyor iste :)
<subay^^> dukkanlar açılır açılmaz git al
<subay^^> :))
<acemi> var mi ki
<subay^^> vardır
<subay^^> çay vaarmş nerde demlicekler
<zfe> hello
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> hi
<zfe> merrrhaba
<subay^^> çaydanlıgın var mı zfe
<zfe> nasılsınız bilgisayarcılar
<zfe> evet
<zfe> var
<subay^^> en son ne zaman cay içtin
<barisubuntu> subay^^ aldım python kitabını yarın gelecek inş :D
<zfe> türkiye'de mi?
<acemi> niye kitap aldin ki
<subay^^> hayırlısı barisubuntu allah yolunu açık etsin
<acemi> mustafa basarinki mi
<barisubuntu> ne bileyim kitapla daha rahat
<barisubuntu> öğrenilir
<subay^^> kitap alınca boşa gitmesin diye python ögrenecek
<barisubuntu> http://www.ucuzkitapal.com/kodlab-python-2010.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kodlab - Python - 2010 (at www.ucuzkitapal.com)
<barisubuntu> fırat özgül
<zfe> subay^^, çok az
<acemi> neyse bisey demeyeyim de hevesini kirmayayim
<zfe> kahve daha çok severim
<barisubuntu> söyle ya :d
<nick> subay^^, satiyorlar da ben almiyorum sanki
<nick> gerci var caydanlik ama sizin bildiginiz anlamda degil
<subay^^> zfe, sen şimdi en son ne zaman çay içtini hatırlamıyon demi
<subay^^> acemi zaten kırdın cocun hevesini
<zfe> çay eşcinsel için bir içecek
<barisubuntu> abo :D
<barisubuntu> subay^^ :D
<subay^^> nick, adres ver benim esk çaydanlıgı gönderem :)
<barisubuntu> sana i**ne dedi :D
<nordstern> gnome-tr ekibine nasıl katılabilirim bilen var mıdır ?
<subay^^> nick, eski deyip geçme bakır bu he
<nick> subay kargo parasi caydanliktan fazlaya gelir
<zfe> subay^^, çaydanlıgım var
<zfe> allah allah
<barisubuntu> acem
<barisubuntu> acemi bir şekilde öğrenilmesi gerekiyor
<barisubuntu> ama
<zfe> türkiye'den getirdim
<zfe> ve türk çayım var
<nick> zfe, sen neredesin
<subay^^> zfe dur bi sana demedik yaf
<zfe> tomurcuk ve siyah
<subay^^> sende bizi eşcinsel ettin ya helal he zfe
<zfe> nick, italyan
<tulliana> ubuntu güncellemeleri ve yüklemelerini temizlemek için sudo apt-get autoclean komutu yeterlimi
<TurkeR> zfe, nasıl soktular havaalanında onu ya
<nick> TurkeR, niye sokmasinlar
<nick> doner bicagi getirirsin istersen
<barisubuntu> niye kangal mı bu?
<nick> ki getiriyorlar
<zfe> TurkeR, olabilir
<nick> checked in luggage olur
<zfe> ama ben ptt kullandım
<barisubuntu> biz alsak döner bıçağını farklı ülkeden sokmazlar ama :D
<subay^^> :))))
<TurkeR> nick, avusturalya gene daha fena sen sokabiliyor musun ?
<TurkeR> sokabiliyorsan border security belgeseli külliyen yalan
<nick> ben sokmadim, sokamam muhtemelen
<zfe> TurkeR, bak
<subay^^> nick, çaydanlık yok ama çay mı var?
<nick> cikolata cikartamiyorsun ulkeden, sokamiyorsun da
<zfe> ataturk havalımanı gibisi yok
<nick> hicbir turlu gida maddesi giris cikis yok
<barisubuntu> subay^^ çay demleme makinesinde bağlayalım konuyu
<zfe> guvenlik daha çok yüksel şurda
<barisubuntu> nerden açıldı çay ya :D
<zfe> ataturk gecerse
<subay^^> barisubuntu, sen konuyu kapat :)
<zfe> hepsi tamam
<tulliana> indirilenleri apt-get autocelan temizliyormu arkadaşlar
<nick> zfe, burada havaalaninda metal dedektoru bile yok diyorum kapida, inanmiyor millet
<TurkeR> nick, deli sıkı ya oraların gumruk
<bisanthe> bluetooth ile dosya paylaşımı nasıl olacak? dosya paylaşmak istediğimde her seferinde bana "izin verilmiyor" diyor
<zfe> nick, problem yok
<TurkeR> adamların canına okuyorlar belgeselde
<nick> TurkeR, ihbar yoksa ya da supheli durmuyorsan kimse aramaz seni burada
<subay^^> tulliana, ne temizliyon?
<barisubuntu> TurkeR belgesellere pek inanmayacaksın :D
<nick> bizim arkadas 20 paket sigara gecirdi kapida
<zfe> caydanlıgın olmadığını görebilecekler
<nick> var mi deklare edecek dediler, yok dedi basti gitti
<tulliana> subay^^: indirilen program paketlerini ve güncellemeleri !
<barisubuntu> National Geographic'in bir belgeseline göre Çanakkaledeki gemileri Alman denizaltıları batırmış
<subay^^> ben 6 karto 6 litre içki geçirdim
<nick> ama yok dedgi halde bulursalar hem kacakci oluyor hem hapis hem sinir disi
<barisubuntu> peh
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> tulliana, valla bilmiyom ama temizleme bosver
<TurkeR> nick, aynen oyle bir durum var beyan esas adamlar için
<tulliana> yer kaplamasın yaw boş yere
<tulliana> imaj alacam
<tulliana> şişirmesin imajı
<subay^^> tamam bakayım dur
<tulliana> gereksizleri çıkarayım
<tulliana> acronis ile windowsta yedekliyorum
<nick> 20 paket demisim, 20 karton
<nick> 20 paket zaten hakkin var
<nick> poset poset kartonlar
<nick> goz gore gore geciyorsun baze
<tulliana> sıkıntı olursa atıyorum geri 5 dakkada tüm sistemi
<subay^^> tamam
<subay^^> tuliana
<subay^^> o iş yapar yarım kalmış download lar kullanılmayan debler gereksiz dosyalar
<subay^^> hepsini o siliyomuş
<nick> ben yikanayim kahvalti edeyim
<nick> hadi gorusuruz
<tulliana> görüşürüz
<tulliana> subay^^: teşekkürler ;)
<subay^^> görüşürük
<tulliana> evet temizledi
<tulliana> bayağı yığılmış
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> bide ubuntu tweak var
<tulliana> bu sistem 8 nolu sürümden beri güncelleniyordu çünkü
<subay^^> oda tam senlik herhalde :)
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> tulliana, 2008 yılından beri kim kulanıyo onu?
<tulliana> subay^^: ben kullanıyorum
<subay^^> yada sen yeni 2008 mi yukledin dicektim
<subay^^> ha ok
<tulliana> hayır ;)
<tulliana> her zaman güncel kullanırım
<subay^^> ne yaptın 2008 den bu yana
<subay^^> film muzik mi benim gibi :)
<tulliana> güncelleyerek geldim yani 10.10 sürümüne
<tulliana> subay^^: hayır
<subay^^> valla o makina bir ilk olmalı
<subay^^> :))
<tulliana> başka sistem kuracağım zaman
<tulliana> ubuntunun imajını alıyorum
<tulliana> yedekte duruyor
<subay^^> bence sakla yarın ubuntu isterse öle bi makina :))
<subay^^> valla
<tulliana> 10 gün ince 10.04 imajını geri attım
<tulliana> güncelledim işte
<tulliana> fedora kullanıyordum uzun zamandır
<subay^^> bi dakka imaj almak ne demek
<subay^^> komple biyeremi taşıyon
<tulliana> imaj almak demek formata son vermek demek
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> evet
<subay^^> sonra olmassa imajdan geri alıyon he
<tulliana> ghost u duyduysan onun gibi bişey
<tulliana> evet hemde tüm sistemi 5 dakkada
<subay^^> hay maşallah
<subay^^> aynı hdd den 2 tane mi var
<tulliana> windowsta saatlerimi verdiğim yüklemeleri ve ayarları 10 dakkada atıyorum
<tulliana> subay^^: 500 gb hdd var
<tulliana> 2,5 inç
<tulliana> Seagate
<subay^^> du bize ögretecen sen şimdi bu işi
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> devam
<tulliana> öğreneceksen
<subay^^> he ögrenecem
<tulliana> acronis true imaj
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> ne o
<subay^^> program?
<subay^^> cd denmi çalışıyo?
<barisubuntu> iyi geceler
<barisubuntu> herkese
<subay^^> barisubuntu,
<subay^^> karpuz mevsimide geçti
<subay^^> kendine ii bak :)
<barisubuntu> portakal soyarız :d
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ok iyigeceler
<tulliana> subay^^: PC hiç açılmazsa CD den açabiliyor program
<tulliana> http://divxlerim.org/divx-ve-paylasim-programlari/598366-acronis-true-image-2011-boot-cd-resimli-anlatim-formata-son.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Acronis True Image 2011 + Boot Cd + Resimli Anlatým (Formata Son) (at divxlerim.org)
<subay^^> hdd nin içindekileri nere imajlıyon?
<tulliana> C yi imajlıyorsan başka bir disk bölümüne
<subay^^> C ne?
<tulliana> istediğin yr olabilir, imaj aldığın diskin kendi üzeri hariç
<subay^^> windows mu kullanıyon sen?
<tulliana> C:/
<tulliana> eğer linux ise sistemin kurulu olduğu disk bölümünü alıyorsun
<subay^^> windowsun içinde ubuntuyu sanal mı şaapıyon
<tulliana> istediğin yere atıyorsun
<tulliana> subay^^: program windows üzerinde çalışıyor ve imaj alıyor
<tulliana> oradan istediğin yere imajı çakabilirsin
<subay^^> ben windows mu kuracam şimdi
<subay^^> cd den boot yapıp yapmıyo mu
<tulliana> acronis için konuşuyorsak evet
<tulliana> subay^^: istersen windows üzerinden programı çalıştırıp imaj atarsın
<subay^^> ben evdeki pencerelerden başka pencere görmek istemiyom artık
<subay^^> :)
<tulliana> istersen program ile oluşturduğun boot CD si ile açar atarsın
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> ama bu dediklerini winde şaapacam he
<tulliana> ama mutlaka boot cd oluşturmak lazım
<tulliana> pc hiç açılmazsa ilaç gibi
<tulliana> hemen açıyorsun ve imajı gösteriyorsun
<tulliana> pat diye yüklüyorsun
<tulliana> çocuk bile yükler
<tulliana> çok kolay bi arayüzü var
<subay^^> tamamda bir imajdan diyelim 50 gb çekmek bile 30 dk surer
<subay^^> 30 çok oldu gerçi 50 gb için
<subay^^> 15 dk he
<tulliana> ya sistem genişlemişse
<tulliana> sürer tabiiki
<subay^^> bide dosya saısı fazlaysa dahada uzar o iş
<tulliana> stardart kullanım ve temel programlar falan fazla yer tutmuyor
<subay^^> şimdi ubuntudada öle sistem yedegi alma var
<tulliana> benim ubuntu hiç 10 gb yi geçmedi
<subay^^> iso dosyası yapıyo hatta
<tulliana> son aldığım imaj 8 gb
<subay^^> sen cd den acıyon kuruyon :)
<tulliana> subay^^: benzer bir mantıktır
<tulliana> doğrudur
<subay^^> hıı bencede
<tulliana> peki 10 gb iso yu
<tulliana> nasıl boot ediyorsun
<tulliana> ayrıca boot cd mi hazırlıyorsun
<subay^^> o iso cd yada dvd de ise dvd dende çalışıyo
<tulliana> program ile
<subay^^> valla tulliana onu bilmiyom işte
<subay^^> benimde aklıma takıldı o
<tulliana> o nasıl DVD 10 felam
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> 50 gb olsa nasıl dvd yapacam die
<subay^^> :)
<tulliana> auhhuha
<subay^^> aha dur
<tulliana> bence benim dediğim gibidir
<subay^^> aklıma geldi
<tulliana> CD ile açıyor ve imajı diskten okuyor
<subay^^> bence birden cok dvd yapacak
<subay^^> :)
<tulliana> aynı acronis gibidir
<tulliana> öylede olması mümkün ama benim dediğim daha mantıklı
<subay^^> yok iso şaapıyo bu
<tulliana> hem HD den yüklemesi hızlı olur
<subay^^> ya dagıtımların varya 50 küsür cd si
<subay^^> 6-7 dvd
<tulliana> acronisi kullanan
<subay^^> he orası ole
<tulliana> daha başka bişeye bakmaz
<tulliana> ben alternatif görmüyorum hiç programı
<tulliana> nero ve norton unda var
<tulliana> ama en kralı acronis
<tulliana> kolay ve hızlı
<subay^^> tmm dur bakacam onun linux şeysi var mı
<tulliana> subay^^: standart kurulum bir xp 2,5 gb tı geçmiyor
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> imajını atması 3 dakika
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> normalde xp kurmak en hızlı yarım saat
<subay^^> ben bu kelimeleri hiç sevmiyom bak ne yazıyo
<subay^^> try or buy
<tulliana> temel birkaç ayar ve vazgeçilemez temel birkaç programdan ile
<tulliana> o zaman try
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> sen try indir
<tulliana> ben gerekeni vereyim
<tulliana> hem neyi TRY edecen
<tulliana> hangi sürüm
<subay^^> ne olacak 30 sonra
<subay^^> istemem öle yazılım
<subay^^> bana ters
<subay^^> :)
<tulliana> ters ile öbür yanına geç kullan
<tulliana> düz tarafından
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> yok ben öle dolanamam onun etrafından
<tulliana> yada istersen 30 gün kullan
<subay^^> adam para istiyo
<tulliana> deneme sürüm olarak
<subay^^> ya parasını verecem yada kullanmam
<tulliana> para verme 30 günlük sürümünü kullan
<tulliana> günü bitince yeniden imaj at
<subay^^> benim sistem 2 yıldır çökmedi
<tulliana> yine 30 dan başlar
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> :))
<tulliana> bende ofis 2010 falan yüklü
<tulliana> 30 günlük deneme paketi
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> hay maşallah
<subay^^> kaç para ofis 2010
<tulliana> günü dolunca imajı yeniden atıyorum
<subay^^> ha pardon
<tulliana> baştan başlıyor
<subay^^> neyin imajını
<tulliana> bedava yaw
<tulliana> crack yok serial yok
<subay^^> komple sistemimi
<tulliana> püf noktası işte
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> bendede office yuklu tulliana
<tulliana> sistemi kendine göre en ideal kıvama getirirsin
<subay^^> ama ben kopyalamıyom
<tulliana> imajı alırsın
<tulliana> sıkıntı olunca atarsın işte
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> aldığın imajı
<subay^^> hatta onlar office için ek yazılımlar yapıyo upgrade et diyolar ediyom bedeva
<subay^^> aficeten başka ne kullanıyon mesela önemli öle
<subay^^> program
<subay^^> senin için olmassa olmazlar neler?
<tulliana> subay^^: deepfreeze de deneme sürüm programlar için iyi ilaçtır aslında
<tulliana> ama ayarlarda kalmıyor insanı yoruyor bazan
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> tulliana bu programları neden kullanıyon bilgisayar çökmesin diemi?
<subay^^> virus vs den
<subay^^> ?
<tulliana> subay^^: sistem kurmak zaman alıyor
<tulliana> deepfreeze kullanmıyorum artık
<subay^^> sistem niye kuruyon?
<tulliana> ama acronisten vazgeçemem
<tulliana> subay^^: ben bilfgi işlem polisiyim :D
<subay^^> sistem çöktü için mi?
<subay^^> aha bu meslek yeni duydum valla
<subay^^> açıkla bakim neymiş o
<tulliana> ehiehihei
<tulliana> yeni değil yaw
<tulliana> polisim ben
<subay^^> ben duymadım bana yeni
<tulliana> bilgi işlem üzerine eğitim aldım ve çalışıyorum
<subay^^> karakoldamısın
<tulliana> hayır bilgi işlem
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> hee sizin orda mecbur windows mu kullanıylar
<tulliana> emniyetteki yüzlerce bilgisayarı kimler yapıyor sanıyorsun
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> oh oh
<tulliana> subay^^: maalesef windows kullandırıyorlar
<subay^^> yuzlerce bilgisayarda windows yuklu demi
<tulliana> evet öyle subay^^
<subay^^> tulliana, peki ne kullanıyolar o makinalarda linux un yapamayacagı
<tulliana> subay^^: mesela bi markanın aynı serisinden 100 bilgisayar alınıyor
<tulliana> herşeyi aynı
<tulliana> birini full kurup programlarını falan kurup imajını aldınmı
<tulliana> hepsine atarsın aynı imajı
<tulliana> ne zaman bozulup getirilse
<tulliana> o imajı 5 dakka çak gönder
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> :))
<tulliana> subay^^: linuxun yapamayacağı demeyelim de
<subay^^> hergun kaç tane yapıyon ortalama
<tulliana> yapılanlar sadece windows üzerinde geliştirilmiş
<tulliana> onun için linux kullanılmıyor
<subay^^> ok
<tulliana> günlük 20 küsür pc yapılıyor
<subay^^> hayırlısı be ya
<tulliana> daha ek olarak bi sürü iş var
<subay^^> hmmm
<tulliana> ayrıca bizim kendi ağımız var
<subay^^> server var mı?
<tulliana> türkiyedeki tüm birimler birbirine bağlıdır
<tulliana> Pol-Net
<tulliana> dünyadaki en iyi ağlar arasında
<subay^^> windows siz olmasanız batar he
<subay^^> :)
<tulliana> valla o da devletin ayıbı subay^^
<tulliana> bende üzülüyorum
<subay^^> geçen elmadagında roketsan diye bi fabrikadaydım
<subay^^> 1 milyon dolar a windowsla 20 yılllıgına anllaşma imzalamışlar
<subay^^> eh dedim yuh
<subay^^> nice memleket kendi linux dagıtımlarını oluşturup
<subay^^> sistemlerini ayarlamış
<subay^^> bi turkler var hala beklemede
<subay^^> pardus u bari hayata geçirseler valla
<tulliana> pardus kde4 ten sonra sapıttı
<subay^^> ben bile sırf destek oluyum diye bişeyler yapar pardus kurarım diger makinama
<tulliana> önce iyi gidiyordu
<tulliana> bence kde4 iyi salladı bunları
<tulliana> yakında kde kendi başına dağıtım olur
<subay^^> bencede öle oldu
<tulliana> paket yöneticisi falanda koyarlar tamamdır
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> kde o kadar buyudu demek
<tulliana> çok teferruatlı ve ağır
<subay^^> kde yukledim di ilk
<tulliana> gnome dan üstün bence
<tulliana> ama kastığı için sevmiyorum
<tulliana> onun için gnome kullanıyorum
<tulliana> yoksa ben KDE ciyim
<tulliana> 4 ten sonra ısınamadım
<subay^^> kde gnome dan neden üstün sence?
<subay^^> gnome kasmadıgı içinmi kötü?
<tulliana> hayır gnome kasmadığı için iyi
<subay^^> kastıran gnome yaparız :)
<tulliana> onun için kullanıyorum zaten
<D3814N> selam
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> aleyküm selam
<subay^^> hayırlısı
<subay^^> kendi bilgisayarında ne yuklu tulliana
<tulliana> kde 3,5 yormuyordu PC yi
<tulliana> bayılıyordum ya
<tulliana> kendi bilgisayarımda 5-6 gündür ubuntu 10.10 yüklü
<tulliana> 1 yıldır fedorada takılıyordum
<tulliana> ondan önce 7-8 ay archlinux kullandım
<subay^^> fedora dan neden vazcaydın?
<tulliana> subay^^: vazgeçmedim
<tulliana> en sevdiğim sistem o
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> pardon
<subay^^> archl
<tulliana> yeni sürüm çıkınca imaj atıyorum güncelleyip bakıyorum
<subay^^> tan niye vaz geçtin
<subay^^> fedora yamı bakıyon
<subay^^> ?
<tulliana> subay^^: türkçe destek çok önemli bence
<tulliana> ubuntu-fedora
<tulliana> en çok destek bunlarda
<tulliana> pardus yerli olduğu için saymadım tabi
<subay^^> fedora rpm paketmi kullanıyo
<tulliana> evet
<zfe> evet
<zfe> pis
<zfe> apt rpm'den daha çok güzel
<subay^^> red hat?
<subay^^> oda rpm demi
<zfe> evet
<zfe> fedora ve red hat aynı
<subay^^> şu askiden mandrake vardı
<subay^^> o ne oldu?
<zfe> mandriva oldu
<tulliana> adı değişmişti sanırım
<tulliana> mandriva mı ne oldu
<tulliana> evet
<zfe> evet
<tulliana> :D
<subay^^> he benim ilk gördügüm buydu işte mandrake
<subay^^> mandriva oldu he
<subay^^> geçen mandriva yukledim
<subay^^> ne sıcak geldi dedim di he :))
<tulliana> bence popüler sistemler harici pekte başka sürüm kovalamamak lazım
<subay^^> megerim ilk göz agrımmış
<subay^^> bence de sence tulliana
<zfe> slackware ilktim
<zfe> hehe
<zfe> çok yaşlıyım
<BrozaC> zfe yaş kaç
<subay^^> aha yeni bi konu
<BrozaC> ?
<tulliana> slack :D
<zfe> 25
<tulliana> ehiehihe
<tulliana> bende kullandım slackware
<BrozaC> okadarda yaşlı deilmişsin
<subay^^> konu: ilk kez linuxle niye ve niçin nasıl tanıştınız?
<tulliana> 3 günde kurmuştum
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> huhahha
<BrozaC> bende 3 ayda
<tulliana> kurulum için 40 sayfa kurulum dökümanı yazdırdım pc de
<zfe> neden öyle yazıyorsunuz siniz ya
<tulliana> ehiehiheihe
<zfe> okadar
<zfe> senmi?
<zfe> ' ' sevmez misiniz?
<BrozaC> zfe punctiation not populer :) it feels like schooll
<subay^^> bana almanyadan gelen bi çocuk mandrake 7.1 vermişti. bilgisayara taktım bi penguen gördüm altta root yazıyodu kara ekran kala kaldım öle kapattım bidahada açmadım
<subay^^> :))
<zfe> haha
<zfe> allah kahresin
<subay^^> sonra yıllar sonra ki bu üstteki olay 1999 da oluyo
<subay^^> 2007 gibi sanırım
<BrozaC> 3 ay ugrastim kurdum linux u
<subay^^> pardus çıktı
<subay^^> onu kurdum ilk
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> BrozaC, sen zaten zor anlayan anladıgı zamanda kurt kesilen bi adamsın
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> ama bugun ki işimi halletmedin
<subay^^> nee yarin ki kotandan kullanırız artık
<subay^^> :)))
<BrozaC> aslında hızlı kavrayan çabuk öğrenen üstüne üstlükte ağır öğrenme temposuna alışık birisiyim
<subay^^> artisliğe bak
<subay^^> bide hızlı ögrenme temposunda öğrense
<subay^^> :)
<BrozaC> hak ediyorum ben o artisliği
<subay^^> aslında ölesinde nasıl oldu 3 ayda şaaptın
<BrozaC> normal süre 3 ay
<BrozaC> döküman yok bilen yok tarif eden yok
<subay^^> yıl kaçtı?
<BrozaC> çalışmayan şeyin neden çalışmadığını göremiyorsun
<BrozaC> çok normal
<BrozaC> 1996
<zfe> hangı DE kullanıyorsunuz?
<zfe> gnome mi?
<subay^^> hah ses kartı çıktıgından 2 yıl sonra :)
<zfe> kde mi?
<subay^^> ben gnome
<subay^^> BrozaC, win7
<BrozaC> zfe kde çok sonra 1 sene sonra kullanmaya başladım
<BrozaC> kde 2 den sonra bıraktım kde
<subay^^> :)
<zfe> gnome 10 ay'dan beri aynıdır ya :(
<BrozaC> 2 beta testleri süper zevkliydi
<zfe> gnome 10 ay'dan beri aynıdır ya :( <------- ıs ıt correct?
<BrozaC> zfe linux dan önce hep cde kullandım ozaman DE de ona benziyordu zaten
<BrozaC>  gnome 10 ay'dan beri aynı ya
<subay^^> bro sen ne yukledin 1996 da
<zfe> wmanager biliyor musunuz?
<zfe> bunu çok sevindim
<BrozaC> buna* zfe
<zfe> ah thanks
<zfe> türkçem güzel değil
<subay^^> zfe turkce mi ögretiyoz?
<zfe> ozur dilerim
<zfe> subay^^, evet
<subay^^> ya da hep ayrı yaz tamam mı?
<subay^^> şey de her zaman ayrı
<subay^^> mı da her zaman ayrı
<tulliana> harikasın subay^^
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> ehiehihe
<subay^^> TDK web stesine gir gunluk mail gönderiyolar onuda hergun oku zavkli şeyler geliyo
<tulliana> bende internette adamakıllı yazılmasından yanayım
<BrozaC> zfe en guzeli diziler varya ?
<subay^^> tulliana, bi türkçemiz kaldı onu kurtarak bari :))
<BrozaC> dizileri turkce alt yazili izle ;)
<tulliana> bir kere insanın kendine ve kültürüne saygısıdır bu
<tulliana> ister Türkçe olsun ister ingilizce
<tulliana> bi nizam olması uygundur
<tulliana> *bir
<BrozaC> içeriği düzgün yazsınlar yeter
<nick> BrozaC, dikkat dagitiyor
<BrozaC> nick bana çok faidesi oluyor
<subay^^> faide he
<subay^^> :))
<BrozaC> ingilizce alt yazılı izlerim hep
<tulliana> aihahiahi
<nick> ben altyazisiz gidiyorum 2-3 yildi
<tulliana> menfaatime dokunuyor
<tulliana> huhahah
<BrozaC> nick o performans la alakalı :)
<BrozaC> devamlı konuşunca beyin daha hızlı işliyor
<BrozaC> yurt dışında 1 seneyi doldurunca ihtiyaç duymuyorsun artık
<nick> bir iki diziyi izliyordum altyaziyla. o da ingilizce altyazi
<subay^^> ben şaapıyım dizi dediniz de aklıma geldi stargate 1. sezon 2 bölüm 18 izleyecem
<nick> ne dediklerini anlamak imkansiz yoksa
<subay^^> kendinize iyi bakın görüşürük
<subay^^> :))
<nick> http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/2/11112/16256892/1/bu-tas-bobreginden-cikti.aspx
<nick> oha
<ubuntu-tr> Title: BU TAŞ BÖBREĞİNDEN ÇIKTI - WEB TV :: Hürriyet (at webtv.hurriyet.com.tr)
<nick> gecen dusundum de benim odada gunluk islerim icin kullandigim networku bir cok kisi isyerinde kullanmiyordur
<tulliana> herkese iyi geceler dostlar
<tulliana> Allah rahatlık versin
<BrozaC> nick inanmazsın benimkinide :D
<nick> 4 subnet var sanirim bende
<BrozaC> bendede o civarda vlan var
<nick> 10.48.20 10.47.20  192.168.2. 192.168.1.
<nick> bende hardware yok vlan icin
<BrozaC> bende layer 3-4 gbit poe switch var
<nick> benim mudahele edemedigim networkler var
<nick> o yuzden bu kadar subnet var
<nick> yoksa olmazdi
<nick> o zaman yatirim yapardim
<TurkeR> bi tane çıkma cisco 2900 switch var 75 liraya alsam mı ki
<masuka> anybody can explaın me a thıng about turkısh?
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> what?
<masuka> what does adjective+ca/ce make
<masuka> like
<masuka> iyice
<subay^^> ok
<nick> superlatives.. iyi = good, iyice = better
<subay^^> iyice=iyi gibi
<subay^^> irice?
<subay^^> daha iri değil
<subay^^> iriye yakın
<subay^^> iri gibi
<subay^^> cumlede kullandıgın yere göre değişir
<nick> o sekilde ceviremezsin
<nick> genel bir ceviri vermen gerekir
<subay^^> irice bir adam gördüm
<subay^^> ingilizcede han no thanks for you var ya
<subay^^> nerde kullandıgına göre anlamı zıt oluyo bzen
<nick> no thanks i anladim da for you ne yapiyor orada
<subay^^> kalıp işte
<nick> hic duymadim
<subay^^> valla
<subay^^> duyarsan hepsi senin suçun da oluyo yerine göre
<masuka> bir daha iyice gözden geçiririz
<subay^^> yerine göre senin sayende anlamıda oluyo
<nick> subay^^, thanks to you
<nick> thanks for you degil
<nick> no ile de beraber kullanilmaz
<nick> thanks to you dersin, senin sayende anlami vardir
<nick> no yoktur
<subay^^> sen america damıydın?
<subay^^> avustralya demi
<subay^^> şimdi biliyon ki dil duragan bir şey değil
<subay^^> masuka
<subay^^> şimdi anladım kadarıyla turkçe ögrenicez ya
<subay^^> bu sistemler degişmiş türkiyede
<nick> en son yazdigin ne?
<subay^^> eskiden ali topu tut vardı
<nick> baglanti koptu
<nick> thanks to you dogrusu diye yazmistim
<subay^^> şimdi ela ete elle var
<masuka>  ben mi?
<nick> no ile de kullanimi yok demistim geldi mi onlar?
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> geli geldi
<subay^^> sen avustralyadaydın demi
<zfe> no
<nick> evet
<subay^^> ben dizi izlerken no thanks for you duydum
<subay^^> hiç bişeye çeviremedim
<nick> yanlis duymussundur
<nick> thanks to you
<nick> ya da no thanks. for you, .....
<nick> olabilir
<subay^^> ben ne diyom
<nick> iyi tamam da no thanks den sonra noktayi koyunca kalip olmaz
<subay^^> no thanks for you  duydum ama hiç sıgdıramadım biyere
<subay^^> saçma geldi
<nick> beraber bir anlamda da olmaz
<subay^^> sonra konuştum bi kaç kişi ile
<nick> yok cunku oyle bir ifade
<subay^^> dediler burda senin suçun demek bu
<subay^^> onlar americadaydı
<subay^^> bende ok dedim
<subay^^> dur
<subay^^> sonra dedimki
<subay^^> ingilizcede duragan bir dil degil değişip duruyo
<subay^^> ok
<nick> !google "thanks for you"
<ubuntu-tr> nick: Thank You: <https://www.thankyou.com/>; "Thank you" in many languages: <http://users.elite.net/runner/jennifers/thankyou.htm>; Free Thank You Note Samples -- Find the Perfect Thank You Card Wording: <http://www.thank-you-note-samples.com/>; Thank You Quotes, Sayings to Say Thanks: <http://www.quotegarden.com/thank-you.html>; YouTube - Thanks To You by Tyler Collins with (2 more messages)
<nick>  YouTube - Thanks To You by Tyler Collins
<nick> "thanks to you" as you can see
<subay^^> belki daha goole a dusecek kadar yasamadı kelime
<subay^^> dur merak etme bida bulursam videodan kesi sana gönderecem
<subay^^> :)
<nick> ben her gun yasiyorum burada, thanks for you dersin ingilize amerikana, 'ha??' der bakarlar suratina
<subay^^> thanks for you degil
<subay^^> no thanks for you
<subay^^> :)
<nick> !google "no thanks for you"
<ubuntu-tr> nick: no thanks to you - Idioms - by the Free Dictionary, Thesaurus and ...: <http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/no+thanks+to+you>; ASIA CRUISE - NO THANKS TO YOU LYRICS: <http://www.metrolyrics.com/no-thanks-to-you-lyrics-asia-cruise.html>; No Thanks to You: Local Chefs Plan Turkey Day Spreads for Would-Be ...: <http://www.expressnightout.com/content/2010/11/washington-dc-restaurants- (3 more messages)
<subay^^> bu kelimeyi gunluk yaşamda kim nerde kullanacak allanı seversen
<nick> koskoca internette yok halen iddaa etmektesin
<subay^^> nick
<subay^^> bak bişey dicem şimdi
<nick> bul videoyu bekliyorum
<subay^^> tren gittimi
<subay^^> ohooooOOOoooo
<subay^^> ne anladın?
<nick> ha?
<subay^^> no thanks to you ne demek?
<nick> no ile kullanimi bir anlam ifade etmez.. bir soru sorulduysa no denilebilir basinda
<subay^^> bak şöle düşün
<subay^^> bazen bu gavur kelimelerle dalga geçer
<subay^^> kendi arasında konuşurken
<subay^^> hows it going?
<subay^^> nerden çıktı bu kelime
<nick> how is it going?
<subay^^> whats up?
<subay^^> bunun gibi bazen dalga geçerler
<subay^^> ok sölüyorum
<nick> what's cracking? de soylenir
<nick> ama thanks for you denilmez
<subay^^> no thanks for you  sevmedin bi adama biir kötü bişey yapmış kişiye hepsi senin suçun demek anlamı ifade eden bir kalıp mış
<subay^^> kullanandan duydum
<subay^^> vallaha da billaha da
<subay^^> yemin bile ettim ukan
<subay^^> ukan*ulan
<subay^^> senin orda duymaman önemli degil daha bir suru kendi aralarında öle kelime kalıp yapar bunlar
<nick> subay^^, goster gectigi yeri. internette ''1'' yerde gecmiyor
<subay^^> sorun degil ok
<subay^^> ya ben şimdi burda bi türkçe cümle bulayım sen onuda bulaman ki internette
<nick> subay^^, thanks for you bulursun internette. ya typo'dur
<nick> thanks for you"R" yazacaklardir
<nick> r yoktur
<nick> ya da tarzancadir
<subay^^> anlamıyon sen dedimi ama
<subay^^> getirin bana bi sopa çabuk
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> sözlükte olmayan bizimde kalıplarımız kelimelerimiz vardır
<subay^^> dil değişkendir canlıdır
<subay^^> böle bişe bu
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> yok öle bişey ok
<subay^^> ben dizi izleyim
<subay^^> bida görürsem artık şaaparım
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> keser pastelerim
<subay^^> dizide duydum
<subay^^> heroes ta hemde
<subay^^> hangi bölüm sezon hatırlamıyom
<nick> heroes'un internette scripti bile var
<subay^^> stargate te duydum
<subay^^> hangi bölüm sezon hatırlamıyom
<nick> kulaklarini yikattir filan
<subay^^> dizi be ne scripti
<nick> dizilerin scriptleri var internette
<subay^^> tamam yanlış duydumu varsayalım ok
<subay^^> americadaki gavur arkadaşlarım damı script izlemiş
<subay^^> kullananlar varmış
<subay^^> o manaya gelir dediler
<subay^^> nese
<subay^^> yoruldum yaf
<subay^^> bana ne gavurun kelimesinden
<subay^^> gel barışalım
<subay^^> :)
<nick> halen soyluyorum yok oyle birsey :)
<subay^^> tamam bencede yok
<subay^^> thanks to you mu
<subay^^> bu mu var
<subay^^> ne demek bu
<subay^^> sana tşk
<subay^^> bu mudur?
<nick> thanks to you
<nick> senin sayende anlami  vardir genelde
<nick> we are still alive, thanks to you
<subay^^> ha ok
<nick> senin sayende halen yasiyoruz demek
<subay^^> no thanks to you ne demek?
<nick> bir soru sorulmus olmasi lazim oncesinde
<subay^^> senin sayende değil mi?
<nick> no ile kullanilmasi sacma
<nick> kulaga ters geliyor
<nick> biraz sey gibi oluyor
<nick> tesekkur ederim
<nick> hayir olmaz ben tesekkur ederim
<nick> olmaz olmaz ben tesekkur ederim
<nick> seklinde inatlasmak
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> kelimeleri lk duydugumdaki düşüncelerim gibi yazdın
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> hmm ölede düsünülebilir
<subay^^> uygun pozisyonda tabi
<subay^^> şimdi tam bi dizi izlesem yatma saati gelir
<subay^^> sen tabi gunduzsun orda
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> hiç bizi allamıyon
<nick> 8:14 burada
<subay^^> he biliyom
<nick> !time
<ubuntu-tr> nick: 11:13 PM, November 09, 2010
<acemi> aa 14'u ayni
<subay^^> şimdi ben dizi izleyim yatayım uyuyayım
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> stargate izliyom bak
<subay^^> tam mısır şeysi var havası
<subay^^> :))
<subay^^> nick görüşürüz arkadaşım hayırlı gunler dilerim
<nick> iyi geceler
<zfe> hey folks
<wingless> a.s bro
<BrozaC> hey
<BrozaC> zfe turkiyeye ne zaman geliyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<zfe> 1ocak
<BrozaC> buono
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-10
<zfe> hello
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<varadero> sanada
<ahmtblbl> varadero işlerini hallettinmi?
<ahmtblbl> dünkü sorunlar bitmiştir umarım
<varadero> bitmedi de
<varadero> bitti gibi en azından iş  dönüyr
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> şanslıydık çabuk çözüldü
<ahmtblbl> senin işyerinde sunucular ne için kullanılıyor varadero
<varadero> ne kullanılıyor derken
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> yani senin işyerinde userlar kaç tane
<ahmtblbl> sunucuya mı bağlanıyorlar
<varadero> thin client yok bizde
<varadero> userler 25 000 civarı
<ahmtblbl> neeeeeeeeee
<varadero> sadece türkiyedekiler yani :)
<varadero> sunucular ne derken ?
<ahmtblbl> ya varadero senin işyeri ne üzerine çalışıyor
<varadero> lojistik  , taşıma , eğitim , enerji , medya , gıda , IT , yapı fln filan
<ahmtblbl> holding sanırım :)
<varadero> evet
<ahmtblbl> allah sana kolaylık versin
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> sigara içelim
<ahmtblbl> ben atamızı anma törenine katılıcam
<ahmtblbl> görüşürüz
<varadero> andık geldik
<ahmtblbl> evet
<gubu> hayırdır, millet tatile simdiden mi gitti?
<varadero> gitti
<subay^^> çivi çiviyi söker
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf nasılsın in italyancasi ne ?
<gubu> zfmf, italyan değil ki varadero
<gubu> zfe italyan olan :)
<gubu> "Come va" imiş..
<varadero> doğru
<varadero> karıştırdım
<varadero> pardon
<gubu> her kelimeden sonra entere basmayalım varadero :p
<zfmf> come sei :D
<varadero> ses kartı driver i yükledim
<zfmf> boktan dil boktan ülke :D
<varadero> makinaya bir restart edeyim :)
<gubu> et bakalım
<varadero> C:\Users\gmbim36>uptime
<varadero> \\GMBIM36WIN7 has been up for: 15 day(s), 21 hour(s), 0 minute(s), 36 second(s)
<varadero> C:\Users\gmbim36>
<varadero> edemiyom :(
<varadero> arkada ıvır zıvır var
<gubu> sessiz film izlemeye devam o zaman varadero :)
<varadero> ses çıkıyor ekolayzer yok
<_haps_> varadero, abi bizim switch ve dlink access point aldiğimiz firmanin adi neydi ?
<gubu> debianda online film izlerken islemci %100 calisiyor
<gubu> ama ubuntuda firefox ile 3 sekme aciyorum en fazla %40
<varadero> turkuaz ?
<_haps_> ok abi sağolasın
<Fatih_M> ram'i ve işlemciyi kaçta kaç kullandığını nasıl bakıyorsunuz?
<Fatih_M> free var bi
<Fatih_M> başka yöntemler?
<gubu> sistem gözlemcisinden bakiyorum
<gubu> bi de top ile bütün islemleri gorebiliosun Fatih_M
<gubu> http://www.google.com.tr/images/icons/hpcg/carnation-r42.gif
<gubu> google bu resmi 10 kasım icin mi koymus acaba
<varadero>  cat /proc/meminfo
<varadero> vmstat 3 1
<varadero> sar -r
<gubu> sar icin sysstat kurun dior
<varadero> cpu için sadece sar
<Fatih_M> varadero, yüzdesel olarak nasıl ifade edebiliriz?
<varadero> nası yani
<varadero> ?
<varadero> free mis gibi tool nesi eksik onuda anlamadım
<varadero> size yetmesi lazım free -m nin
<varadero> nasıl yüzdesel olarak istiyorsun
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<varadero> ram i n %25 i kullanılıyor gibimi
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> cat /proc/meminfo
<varadero> bekle yapim sana  :) 2 dk sürer
<Fatih_M> veya uygulamalar için
<Fatih_M> hangi uygulama ram % kaçını kullanıyor
<Fatih_M> daha güzel olmaz mı?
<Fatih_M> free -m de güzel
<varadero> ps aux
<varadero> yemeğe gidiyorum
<varadero> htop da dene
<Fatih_M> varadero, bekle demiştin
<Fatih_M> peki, afiyet olsun
<Fatih_M> wammu kullanan oldu mu?
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<zfmf> slm ahali, outlook da veya herhangi bir free mail accountunda html mail almayi kapata biliyormuyuz bilen varmi?
<zfmf> hotmail, gmail filan
<gubu> Fatih_M, htop programını dene
<gubu> top dan daha detaylı
<Fatih_M> gubu, bana fazla detaya ihtiyaç yok, hangi uygulama ne kadar ram yiyor ve işlemcinin kaçta kaçını kullanıyor % olarak söylese yeterli.
<gubu> o zaman ucbirime top yaz bakim bi
<gubu> yetmio mu o sana?
<zfmf> htop da en cok ram yiyeni yukarda nasil gösteriyon gubu
<zfmf> sevdim bunu renkli bisimis :d
<gubu> zfmf, fare ile mem üzerine tıkla
<zfmf> gubu: vay :D
<gubu> vay tabi :)
<zfmf> simdi harbi sevdim
<gubu> en altta f tuslarının fonksiyonlarini da gorebilirsin
<gubu> uygulamayı sec
<gubu> f9 kill edior
<zfmf> güzel
<gubu> f9 dan sonra entere basiosun yada kill yontemini seciosun cikan menuden
<gubu> F2 ile ayarlarını değiştirebiliorsun ama ben kurcalamadım o kısmı :)
<opscode> selam millet
<zfmf> gubu: sagol
<zfmf> opscode: a.s
<gubu> aleyküm selam
<gubu> aha bi patlama sesi duydum
<gubu> aynı anda monitor titredi :S
<gubu> yer altından geldi sanki
<mstfa_laptop> Fatih_M, bi ara laptop ışıklarıyla oynuyodun, debian yuklu aptop ibm thinkpad r50 numlock ışıgı bazen yanıyo bazen sonuyo felan , fikrin var mı?
<Fatih_M> mstfa_laptop, yok çözemedim
<varadero> nası bazen yanıyo bazen sönüyor
<varadero> olmaması lazım öyle kendi kendine yanıp sönme
<mstfa_laptop> oluyo valla yazarken bi bakıyom harfler eksik lampa flashlıyo
<Fatih_M> http://rollcare.multiply.com/journal/item/48/How_to_Fix_Asus_Wireless_LED_in_Ubuntu_10.10_Maverick_Meerkat?utm_source=cp&utm_medium=twitter-cp&utm_campaign=rollcare
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kawasan Wajib Senyum.. - How to Fix Asus Wireless LED in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat! (at rollcare.multiply.com)
<mstfa_laptop> kendi numlock tu-u da çalışmıyo şimdi
<Fatih_M> ben adım adım yaptım bunu
<Fatih_M> düzenli çalışmıyor
<Fatih_M> wireless led güzel oluyor
<Fatih_M> bluetooth led nanay
<Fatih_M> varadero, müsait isen bir de senin yardımınla deneyeyim şu işi
<Fatih_M> mstfa_laptop,
<Fatih_M> acpi_listen deyip
<Fatih_M> fn+numlock tuşuna bas bakayım
<mstfa_laptop> yok icraat
<Fatih_M> sanırım hallettim
<Fatih_M> bir reboot atayım
<Fatih_M> switch'i kapatıyorum, yeniden başlatıyorum kapalı haldeyken dahi ışıkları yanıyor
<Fatih_M> hıms
<Fatih_M> birde buna ek
<Fatih_M> /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/
<Fatih_M> altında wlan ve bluetooth var
<varadero> kabloyu çekince
<Fatih_M> ön tanımlı olarak 1
<varadero> ışık yanmaya devam ediyormu
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> bunları 0 yapıp deneyeyi
<Fatih_M> haha
<Fatih_M> süper
<Fatih_M> şimdiden söndü :)
<varadero> ne  ışığı bu yahu
<Fatih_M> varadero, bluetooth ile wlan ışığı
<varadero> hmm ok
<varadero> ozaman gidim sigara içeyim
<s0u][ight> sigara: cigerlerin dusmani ama nikotin rush saglamasi  bakimindan...
<Fatih_M> meret dalga geçiyor
<Fatih_M> 0 olarak ayarlıyorsun yeniden başlayınca 1 yapıyor
<Fatih_M> rc.local'e ekleyip deneyeyim geliyorum
<Fatih_M> hehe kökten kapandı :D
<varadero> rc.local e ne ekledin
<Fatih_M> echo "0"  > /sys/deviced/platform/asus_laptop/wireless
<Fatih_M> echo "0"  > /sys/deviced/platform/asus_laptop/wlan
<Fatih_M> *devices anladın sen onu
<mstfa_laptop> varadero, vbox ağ yazıcısı görür mü?
<Fatih_M> mstfa_laptop, sırayla parayla veya herhangi bir kıstasla değil bu işler..
<mstfa_laptop> kota dolmadan araya girim dedim di :)
<Fatih_M> :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero selam
<ahmtblbl> http://paste.easyconf.org/55725
<varadero> slm ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> burayı bir kontrol edermisin
<ubuntu-tr> Title: paste.easyconf.org (at paste.easyconf.org)
<varadero> Fatih_M onu rc.local e ekleyemezsin
<varadero> sysctl si varsa sysctl.conf gibi
<varadero> aslında ekleyebilirsin :)
<varadero> pardon
<varadero> ahmtblbl virtual mediakey neden veriyorlarmış ?
<varadero> onu veriyorlarsa hardiskleri neden veriyorlarmış ?
<varadero> sor bakim
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> hemen soruyorum
<ahmtblbl> nedir bu virtual mediakey
<Fatih_M> varadero, neden ekleyemem?
<varadero> memory stick gibi bişi kasanın içine takılıyor vmware hazır kurulu geliyor
<varadero> Fatih_M ekleyebilirsin bana bakma sen
<Fatih_M> ekledim ama komple gitti, switch'i on konumana getirmeme rağmen
<Fatih_M> bu da aygıtları bulmuyor
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> *bu defa
<ahmtblbl> varadero uzaktan yönetim için dedi arkadaş ama
<varadero> 8GB (1x8GB, 2Rx4, 1.5V) PC3-10600 CL9 ECC DDR3 1333MHz LP RDIMM  6
<varadero> :D
<ahmtblbl> ram 8 değildir herhalde
<ahmtblbl> 48 olucak o
<varadero> evet tekrardan söylüyorum
<varadero> 6 x 8 GB olacak
<varadero> onlar vermemeye çalışıcak
<ahmtblbl> 16 varmış senin dediğin özellikte olan
<varadero> hangi özelliklerde
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> Quadrank
<varadero> :)
<varadero> dalgamı geöiyorlar
<varadero> adammı seçiyorlar
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> 16 sı olmaz de de bari
<varadero> 6 x 8 GB quadrank istiyorum de
<varadero> pahalı olur o
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> ben 6 * 8 istiycem
<varadero> evet
<ahmtblbl> orasını hallettiririm
<varadero> döve döve alıcan :)
<ahmtblbl> tamam
<varadero> sana dediğim gibi işte
<varadero> mazaretler başladı
<ahmtblbl> virtual mediakey
<varadero> bu ram e çok itiraz edecekler
<varadero> virtual media key ok
<varadero> ben yanlış anlamışım
<varadero> doğru söylemişler
<varadero> SAS hba görmedim
<varadero> 2 adet unutma
<ahmtblbl> bu şekilde tamam dimi ram dışında eksik yok
<ahmtblbl> 46M0907 IBM 6Gb SAS HBA  2
<varadero> oke oda tamam
<varadero> dvdr ?
<ahmtblbl> o da olucaktır tabi
<ahmtblbl> onuda not aldım
<varadero> default unda yok
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> tamam görünüyor
<varadero> al bakalım fiyat ne gelecek
<Fatih_M> ahmtblbl, bu konfigurasyonlar ne için?
<ahmtblbl> şartnamemi buna göre hazırlıyorum
<varadero> ok
<zaman_12> herkese merhaba!
<varadero> ben sana fiyat söylim du
<ahmtblbl> Fatih_M resmi bir kuruma sunucu
<ahmtblbl> söyle
<Fatih_M> hımm
<zaman_12> acaba ubuntu yu kapatıp açtığımda çıkan gui yerine arkaplanda olayları gösteren çıktıları içeren o siyah ekranı görmem mümkün mü ?
<varadero> oke dediğim gibi 8 k nin altına zorla 6
<varadero> 5,5 a kadar inebilir ama çok zor
<varadero> zaman_12 neden
<varadero> ?
<zaman_12> varadero: görmek istiypprum. bazen takılıyor ne yazdığını görmek istiyorum. zaten gi yamuk yumuk çıkıyor. onun yerine onu tercih ederim.
<zaman_12> gi = gui
<varadero> ok
<varadero> ban away
<zaman_12> varadero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480813 burda anlatılmış sanırım ama omu değilmi anlayamadım. yanlış bişi yapmaktan korktum.
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [ubuntu] ubuntu 10.04 init level - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<zaman_12> neyse herkes meşgul. ben tekrar gelirim artık. herkese iyi günler!
<ahmtblbl> varadero buradamısın
<varadero> geldim
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> fiyat konusunda bişiler söyliycektin
<ahmtblbl> daha doğrusu öğrenecektin sanırım
<varadero> dedim ya ?
<varadero> [15:09] <varadero> oke dediğim gibi 8 k nin altına zorla 6
<varadero> [15:09] <varadero> 5,5 a kadar inebilir ama çok zor
<ahmtblbl> sunucu fiyatı bu
<ahmtblbl> ds 3500
<varadero> evet
<ahmtblbl> hdd şu bu derken
<varadero> ds 3500 fiyatına kimse bişi diyemez
<ahmtblbl> toplam ne kadar yaklaşık
<varadero> hiç bir fikrim yok
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> 10-15 k ya çıkması lazım dicem
<varadero> belki ucuz belki pahalı çıkar bilemem
<ahmtblbl> 10-15 bin $
<ahmtblbl> demek istediğin bumu
<varadero> ama hba almadığından 1000 $ cebinde kalıyor zaten onu da unutma
<varadero> evet o fiyatlar
<varadero> sas diskler 1000 $ civarı
<varadero> 6000 $ onlar tutuyor zaten
<varadero> 800 $ civarı da sataların tanesidir
<varadero> 7600 $yaptı
<varadero> ok
<varadero> 10 000 $
<varadero> civarı tutucak diskler diyebililirim ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> çok teşekkürler varadero
<ahmtblbl> şartnameyi artık hazırlayabilirim
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> sas için gerekli şeyleri koysunlar
<varadero> flashcopy base lisans istediğini söylemeyi unutma
<ahmtblbl> bu lisans pahalımı?
<ahmtblbl> fiyatı hakkında bilgin varmı?
<varadero> fiyatını ayrı iste
<varadero> pahalıysa alma
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> 300 -500 $
<varadero> a alabilmen lazım
<ahmtblbl> sorucam
<varadero> yeterince cıngar çıkarırsan hediye bile alabilirsiniz
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> netapp mi alsam diyin ibm e
<ahmtblbl> :)
<Fatih_M> ahmtblbl, siz memur musunuz?
<varadero> 657 ye tabimisiniz ? :)
<ahmtblbl> evet :)
<Fatih_M> ahmtblbl, tekniker misiniz?
<ahmtblbl> 657 ki sorma
<ahmtblbl> makina müh.
<ahmtblbl> hayırdır Fatih_M?
<Fatih_M> birebir uğraştığınız için dikkatimi çekti
<ahmtblbl> iş başa düşünce
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> memur olmasa uğraşmıcakmıydı
<Fatih_M> neden iş başa düşünce :)
<ahmtblbl> yapıcak kimse olmayınca dairede
<Fatih_M> ahmtblbl, ben ne alırım deyip bir kenara atmadığınız için kamu adına teşekkür ederiz
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ben teşekkür ederim :)
<ahmtblbl> iltifat için
<varadero> ahmtblbl gözlerin çok güzel
<Fatih_M> hahaha
<Fatih_M> varadero, ne içiyorsun bu saatte :P
<ahmtblbl> varadero sana bir gün erciyeste yemek ısmarlıycam
<varadero> sizin oraya hayatta  yolum düşmez :)
<ahmtblbl> düşer düşer
<ahmtblbl> nasıl olsa düşer :)
<ahmtblbl> ipek yolu buradan geçiyor
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> ipek yoluyla da işim olmaz :d
<varadero> nasıl uyku bastı
<ahmtblbl> işler azaldı anlaşılam
<ahmtblbl> n
<varadero> bir sürü iş  var
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> akşam olsada yatsak muhabbeti yapma o zaman
<ahmtblbl> bak benim mesai 45 dakikadan bitiyor
<varadero> benimki 5:30 da
<ahmtblbl> çok da değilmiş
<varadero> gidip kahve içim
<varadero> en temizi
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ben de çay ve sigara içicem
<Fatih_M> ahmtblbl, kurulumunu kim yapacak peki?
<ahmtblbl> ben değil tabi
<ahmtblbl> ihale yapıcaz
<ahmtblbl> birazdan gelicem
<barisubuntu> merhabalar
<varadero> sagada merhaba
<Fatih_M> merhaba barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> subbay^^ kurdun mu freebsd
<ahmtblbl> Fatih_M kurulumu benim yapabilmem için varadero'yu dvet etmem lazım
<Fatih_M> :)
<ahmtblbl> aslında süper olurdu
<ahmtblbl> bu sayede birçok şey daha öğrenirdim
<Fatih_M> kernel'ı güncelledim, bir reboot
<Fatih_M> :/
<Fatih_M> açılışta grub ekranı gelmedi, yeni kerneldan boot etti
<Fatih_M> eth0 uçmuş, wireless'tan bağlandım
<Fatih_M> grub ile ilgili büssürü paket var, hangisi kurmalıyım? Açılışta kernel seçim ekranı gelmesi için
<Fatih_M> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<gezegenci> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<varadero> pong ?
<Fatih_M> linux'u eski kerneldan nasıl başlatabilirim?
<Fatih_M> açılışta kernel seçim gui'si gelmiyor
<barisubuntu> shifte bas
<Fatih_M> en yeni kerneldan boot ediyor
<barisubuntu> grub ekranına düş
<barisubuntu> seç ordan
<barisubuntu> açılırken shift tusuna basılı tut
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> deneyeyim
<Fatih_M> olmazsa?
<barisubuntu> olur
<Fatih_M> ok
<Fatih_M> <barisubuntu> açılırken shift tusuna basılı tut
<Fatih_M> <Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> <Fatih_M> deneyeyim
<Fatih_M> <Fatih_M> olmazsa?
<Fatih_M> <barisubuntu> olur
<Fatih_M> OLMADI
<barisubuntu> grub ekranına düşemedin mi
<Fatih_M> hayır
<barisubuntu> ubuntu mu kullanıyorsun
<Fatih_M> Linux laptop 2.6.37-020637rc1-generic #201011020905 SMP Tue Nov 2 09:09:32 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fatih_M> buradan başladı
<Fatih_M> evet ubuntu 10.10 x86
<barisubuntu> olması lazım
<barisubuntu> bütün kaynaklar da öyle diyor
<barisubuntu> tecrübelerim de öyle diyor
<Fatih_M> bence paket eksikliği var
<Fatih_M> grub'un gui yüklü değilse neden düşşün ki
<Fatih_M> veya sol shift, sağ shift fark eder mi?
<Fatih_M> ben sol shift'i basılı tuttum..
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<varadero> pong ?
<wingless> grub-reboot kullanabilirsin
<Fatih_M> yahu eski kerneldan nasıl başlatabilirim?
<wingless> grub-reboot işte
<wingless> yok mu manpage
<Fatih_M> wingless, direk parametreleri verseniz çok daha kolay yardımcı olabilirsiniz
<wingless> yeni grub mı var eskisi mi?
<Fatih_M> grub2
<Fatih_M> 10.10 ile ön tanımlı gelen işte
<wingless> less /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wingless> orada kaçıncı menuentry'e boot etmek istediğinizi sayın 0'dan başlayarak
<Fatih_M> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic' --class ubuntu
<Fatih_M> 3.
<wingless> 0 1 2 3. değil mi?
<wingless> "grub-reboot 3"
<wingless> sudo isterse verirsiniz
<Fatih_M> bu kadar mı?
<Fatih_M> sudo'yu peşinen verdim :)
<wingless> evet ;p
<Fatih_M> hehe
<wingless> şimdi reboot edince girmesi lazım
<Fatih_M> geliyorum
<wingless> aa
<wingless> sudo update-grub gerekebilir
<Fatih_M> wingless,
<wingless> olmadı galiba
<Fatih_M> hayır
<wingless> eski grubda oluyordu valla
<Fatih_M> ben ısrarla bir paketin eksik olduğunu düşünoyrum
<wingless> grub menüsü niye çıkmıyor ki?
<Fatih_M> eskiden ne güzel arayüz gelirdi yahu
<wingless> noldu da bozuldu?
<Fatih_M> eskiden dediğim seneler önce :)
<Fatih_M> ubuntu 10.10'u kurduktan sonra direk başlıyor
<wingless> startup manager çözer belki menü olayını
<wingless> yoksa işkence o grub2 dosyalarıyla uğraşmak
<varadero> bye
<Fatih_M> wingless, dediğim ve dediğin gibi
<Fatih_M> startupmanager yok 1.
<Fatih_M> daha önemlisi menu yok :)
<wingless> startupmanager gui'den grub2 konfigurasyonu yapan bir program
<Fatih_M> dur ön tanımlı kernel'ı değiştirdim
<Fatih_M> geliyorum
<Fatih_Kilic> :)
<zfe> merhaba
<suigeneris> white Italian has crooked tongue
<zfe> suigeneris: \o
<zfe> dostum
<zfe> nasılsın
<subay^^> xsane belgeyi okuyup üzerinde değişiklik yapabileceğimiz bir text dosyası olarak okumamızı sağlar mı? veyahut herhangi bir resim üzerindeki karakterleri tanıyıp text haline getirebilecek bir progran kullanan oldu mu?
<subay^^> oooo google napmış öle gördünüz mü?
<suigeneris> iyiyim sen zfe?
<suigeneris> subay^^, onun için bir ocr yazılımı gerekir
<suigeneris> subay^^, napmış google?
<zfe> suigeneris: şöyle böyle
<subay^^> ocr yazılımı dedin şeyi nerden buluruz
<suigeneris> subay^^, apt-cache search ocr
<suigeneris> gocr diye bir şey var
<suigeneris> ocrad var
<suigeneris> ocropus var
<subay^^> bunların hepi text bulucu karakter okuyucu gibi çalışan programlar sanırım
<suigeneris> ocr da o demek zaten
<suigeneris> Optical Character Recognition
<subay^^> hmmm çok iyibişey.. burodan denedim bugun xsane i birinin tarayıcısı vardı. bi ara baktım text dosyasınada cevirecek ama bir program arıyordu demek o dedin bu
<suigeneris> evet, ama utf-8 destekler mi bilmiyorum
<subay^^> şu google ın yaptıgı şeyi ben yeni gördüm, belki daha önce yaptı ama gösteriim
<suigeneris> denemek lazım
<suigeneris> ben bir tarayıcı alıp deneyeyim yarın ya da öbür gün ofiste
<subay^^> http://up.neti.us/di-1312894076296.png
<subay^^> bu resimde ne yi değişik görüyosunuz?
<suigeneris> zfe, İspanyolca öğrenmek istiyorum
<suigeneris> subay^^, gülü mü diyorsun? yeni gördüm
<suigeneris> zfe, kursa yazıldım
<suigeneris> bizim okulda
<subay^^> gül bugune özeldi ok de gül degil
<suigeneris> ajax mı yapmış
<suigeneris> bir süredir var o
<subay^^> ajax ne?
<subay^^> sayfa içini sağda resim gösterme mi?
<suigeneris> bütün sayfayı yenilemeden sadece verileri yenilemesini sağlıyor
<suigeneris> güzelmiş evet
<subay^^> sağ  da sayfayı gösteriyor
<subay^^> yeni demi bu
<suigeneris> evet
<zfe> suigeneris: neden ispanyolca
<suigeneris> zfe, ilgimi çekiyor
<zfe> ispanyolca zor değil
<suigeneris> senin için zor değil tabii, senin anadilin italyanca ;)
<zfe> ya gerçekten
<zfe> latin dillerin en kolaydır
<suigeneris> kolayıdır*
<subay^^> geçenlerde birtanesi windows vista kullanıyor.. yine aynı kişi lnuxte yuklemiş.. bak linux bunu yapamıyor dedi ve gösterdiği şey şu. windowsta dosyaları gördüğü yerde ara tuşuna basıp içerdeki yuzlerce doc dosyasının icinde bir kelime aradı buldu. hakaten ubuntuda böle bişey yapabilirmiyiz
<subay^^> belgeler içerisindeki kelimelerde arama yapmak .. ve bulursak belgeyide görebilmek tabiki
<ozcanesen> merhaba millet
<subay^^> acemi, adamlr napmış. enim paylaştırdıgım doc dosyasını masaustune suruklemişler ve o bir kopya oluşturuyomuş.. o dosya içerisinde değişiklik yaptıklarındada diger makina bunları göremiyormuş.. :)) bende kısayl yapptım artık degişiklikleri görebiliyorlar.. ancak başka birşey farkettim.. o baglanılan makina kapandıgında ve tekrar açıldıgında nautilus kitleniyo :))
<ozcanesen> ubuntuda kullandığınız kullanılmasını önerdiğiniz panel/application-launcher/dockbar tarzı birşey var mı?
<subay^^> diğer makina kapandıgında mas ustundeki kısyol simgesini iptal edicek bişeyleri betik e ekleyebilirmiyiz ki?
<ozcanesen> gnome panel çok can sıkıcı
<wingless> subay^^: grep var arama için
<wingless> ozcanesen: docky
<wingless> yanında gnome-do bir de
<subay^^> bunlar windows çu onlara nasıl grep yaptırtacaz ki ben kullanamıyom onu daha :)
<wingless> subay^^: nautilusun dandikliğinden o
<ozcanesen> saol wingless deneyeyim hemen
<subay^^> wingless ne yukleyim nautilus yerine?
<wingless> ozcanesen: docky'nin ayarlarından panel mode ve hiding yapabilirsin
<wingless> subay^^: şimdilik yok bildiğim bir şey, en azından bu dediğini yapabilen bilmiyorum
<barisubuntu> subay^^
<barisubuntu> freebsd kurdun mu
<wingless> nautilus-elementary kullanıyordum, o projeyi de bıraktı yapan adam
<subay^^> yok daha kurmadım, barisubuntu
<subay^^> KDE ne kullannıyo
<barisubuntu> QT kütüphanesi
<wingless> dolphin
<barisubuntu> ya bir şey dicem
<barisubuntu> bu masaüstü sistemlerinde dosya yöneticileri ön tanımlı olarak mı geliyor
<barisubuntu> yoksa
<barisubuntu> dağıtımcılar mı seçiyor
<subay^^> türkçe karakterli klasörün içini göstermemişti bi ara kde ninki
<subay^^> 2.dedin
<barisubuntu> dağıtımcılar seçiyor demek
<subay^^> bir sürü dosya yöneticisi var
<subay^^> dır
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> nautilus-dolphin
<barisubuntu> favori
<barisubuntu> sanırım :d
<subay^^> galiba
<wingless> nautilus-elementary süperdi
<barisubuntu> ouv :D
<barisubuntu> ama elementary projesi bitti
<barisubuntu> ismini değiştirdiler
<wingless> yok, nautilus-elementary bitti sadece
<subay^^> barisubuntu, forumda xsane ve ocr geçtimi hiç?
<barisubuntu> arayalım hemen
<barisubuntu> xsane benim sorunum olmuştu bir ara
<barisubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=13929.0  bu da ocr
<ubuntu-tr> Title: OCR (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<subay^^> hmm dur bakayım neler var
<subay^^> ocr ler turkçe karakterleri şaapıyomu onu şaapacam
<zfe> sene is year_
<zfe> ?
<barisubuntu> evet sfe
<barisubuntu> zfe*
<barisubuntu> sene=year
<barisubuntu> şu teknik ingilizcemi geliştirmem lazım
<barisubuntu> :D
<zfe> yıl gibi mi_
<zfe> ?
<barisubuntu> yıl ve sene aynı şey
<zfe> fark var mı?
<zfe> ah tamam
<barisubuntu> aynı b*kun laciverti :d
<barisubuntu> yok
<zfe> teşekkürler
<barisubuntu> ne demek
<subay^^> aynı şeyi tarif eden 2 kelime olmaz ama
<subay^^> 100.yıl derken
<subay^^> 100.sene diyemessin
<subay^^> ok
<zfe> ah tamam
<zfe> kara/siyah gibi
<subay^^> yok öle değil
<subay^^> örnegin
<subay^^> okulumun 2.yılında sınıfta kaldım
<subay^^> okulumun 2. senesinde sınıfta kaldım
<subay^^> ikiside olur
<barisubuntu> 2.senesinde de denilebiliyor
<subay^^> ancak
<barisubuntu> aslında 100.sene demekte de kuralca bir bozukluk yok ancak kulak alışmamış ondan
<subay^^> 11.yuzyıl daki yıl sene olmaz
<barisubuntu> subay^^ yüzyıl ayrı bir kelime ama
<subay^^> 11.yüzsene demeyiz
<subay^^> dur alıştırıyom
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> 2000 yılından 2100 yılına kadar geçen süreye 21.yüzyıl denir mesela :D
<subay^^> gelecek sene deriz
<subay^^> geçen sene deriz
<subay^^> gelecek yıl
<subay^^> geçen yıl
<subay^^> hep oluyo
<subay^^> ama
<subay^^> 100. yıl derken
<subay^^> 100. sene demeyiz
<subay^^> 10. sene demeyiz
<subay^^> 5. sene demeyiz
<subay^^> ama
<subay^^> 4. sene deriz
<subay^^> 3. sene deriz
<subay^^> 2. sene deriz
<subay^^> ilk sene deriz
<subay^^> alışkanlık bu
<subay^^> ok
<barisubuntu> subay^^ KDE mi GNOME mu*
<subay^^> all time gnome
<barisubuntu> aynen :D
<barisubuntu> KDE kasıyor benim bilgisayarımı
<subay^^> KDE geriyo beni
<barisubuntu> aslında
<barisubuntu> KDE 3.5 olsa
<barisubuntu> 3.5 çok güzeldi ya
<subay^^> görünce uyuz oluyom
<barisubuntu> Pardus çok kararlı sunuyor bence
<barisubuntu> tab
<subay^^> KDE bana windows gibi geliyo
<barisubuntu> i
<barisubuntu> Ubuntu kadar kullanmadım Pardus'u
<subay^^> bi ara pardusta deneyim bakim , bi kurdum KDE çökme hatalarından bilgisayarı kullanamıyodum
<barisubuntu> ben Pardus 2008'de hiç almadım çökme hatası
<barisubuntu> Pardus 2009 sinirlerimi bozdu
<barisubuntu> masaüstüne dosya atamadım :D
<barisubuntu> hemen ubuntu kurdum
<subay^^> he zaten 2009 da oldu ne olduysa
<subay^^> şimdi nasıl durum
<subay^^> değişiklik varmı
<barisubuntu> 64bit çıkartıyorlarmış
<subay^^> oh oh
<barisubuntu> 2010 çıkacak işte sanırım
<subay^^> 128 bitte çıkartırlar bu kazla
<barisubuntu> 2011'e girecez
<barisubuntu> 2010 yeni cıkyıo :D
<subay^^> biz heç pardus kullanamıcaz bu gidişle
<barisubuntu> 2009.2 var şu anda
<subay^^> bence ilerde bir yılı atlıcaklar bunlar yetiştiremicekler :)
<barisubuntu> ya pardus güzel sistem
<barisubuntu> bir şey demiyorum
<barisubuntu> ama
<barisubuntu> :D
<barisubuntu> ama pardusun hatası depo sorunu
<barisubuntu> pisi denilen bir şey kullanıyor paket sisteminde
<barisubuntu> uygun program bulamıyorsun
<barisubuntu> derlemekle uğraşıyorsun
<subay^^> derliyon he
<subay^^> upgrade vardı
<subay^^> full upgrade yapıyodun acamıyodun bida makinayı
<subay^^> hala aynı mı?
<barisubuntu> pardus 2008'de bir oyun vardı pardus 2009 kurdum. Oyun orda yoktu
<barisubuntu> bir çok program da öyle
<barisubuntu> yok o kadar deiğil
<subay^^> hmmm
<barisubuntu> pardus 2009 deposuna gelcek dendi
<barisubuntu> baktım geçenlerde yeni gelmiş jdhfgd :D
<subay^^> ne varsa debianda var
<barisubuntu> bir üst versyonu cıkıyor :D
<barisubuntu> öyle geliyor paket :D
<subay^^> hala bi sorun göremedim
<subay^^> içimizde en akıllıları debian cılar
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> freebsd
<barisubuntu> ne ayak :D
<barisubuntu> varadero dalacak şimdi
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> onu bilmiyoz bakacaz ona
<barisubuntu> freebsd falan :d
<barisubuntu> sen önce bir kurda :D
<subay^^> freebsd yi mercek altına alacaz
<barisubuntu> debiandan daha iyi dersen ona geçerim
<barisubuntu> python kitabım hala gelmedi :(
<subay^^> demek kolay mı ya baril öle
<barisubuntu> 535 sayfa nasıl okuycam onu ya
<subay^^> hergun 50 sayfa okusan 10 gunde biter :)
<subay^^> sonra çalışmaya başlarsın
<barisubuntu> aynen kasıcam ya :D
<barisubuntu> bir ara C ile
<barisubuntu> çarpma işlemi yapan
<barisubuntu> şeyler
<barisubuntu> programlar falan yapmıştım
<wingless> kitaba gerek yok aslında python için
<barisubuntu> faktöryel alan program da yapmıştım
<barisubuntu> :D
<wingless> C için kesinlikle gerek var ama
<barisubuntu> C üzerine gitseydim iyi olabilirdi
<barisubuntu> ama python mu C mi
<barisubuntu> daha iyi
<wingless> ne için
<subay^^> c daha iyi elbette ama angaryası çok
<subay^^> c de sınır kullanıcının kendisi
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> pythonda?
<barisubuntu> C++ nasıl
<subay^^> valla buna cevap veremem
<subay^^> ben python hiç görmedim
<subay^^> ama acem i kullanıyosa iyidir
<subay^^> c öle herşeye benzemez
<barisubuntu> C diline aşinalığım var
<barisubuntu> ama geçen gün
<barisubuntu> internetten bir şey okudu
<barisubuntu> m
<subay^^> ama bence oop kullanmalısın
<barisubuntu> kütüphaneleri tutuyor mu
<barisubuntu> windows ve linuxun
<barisubuntu> anlamadım gitti
<barisubuntu> windowsta çalışan aynı kod
<barisubuntu> linuxta çalışmadı
<barisubuntu> oop dediğin delphi gibi mi
<barisubuntu> lazzarus falan?
<subay^^> o kadr bilmiyorum inan barış
<wingless> standart C kodu değildir o zaman
<subay^^> C# mesela bir oop
<barisubuntu> subay^^ sen ne biliyorsun programlama dili olarak?
<subay^^> java da öle
<barisubuntu> C# görmedim hiç
<barisubuntu> nasıl bunlar
<barisubuntu> mesela delphide
<barisubuntu> butonu yerleştiriyorsun
<barisubuntu> paintte yerleştirir gibi
<barisubuntu> sonra ona bir girdi ekliyorsun
<subay^^> hıı tamam o zaman oda oop
<barisubuntu> falan filan
<subay^^> ancak c öğrenmenin şu avantajı olur
<barisubuntu> oop yavaş oluyor
<subay^^> çok ince iş yaptırcaksan bilgisayarda
<barisubuntu> high diller
<subay^^> c den daha iyi bişe bulaman
<subay^^> evet hızlıdır daeşekler gbi
<subay^^> :)
<barisubuntu> C daha hızlı
<subay^^> herşey ölür c yene ölmez
<barisubuntu> perl nasıl acaba
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> ama tabi bu benim görüşüm
<subay^^> perl de kalitelidir
<subay^^> php de
<barisubuntu> linux çekirdeği C olduğu sürece
<barisubuntu> öleceğini sanmıyorum :D
<barisubuntu> pardusun paket sistemi python ile yazılmış diye duydum
<barisubuntu> php forever zaten
<subay^^> bak bilmiyodum c demi yazıyolar çekirdei
<wingless> php mi, ıy
<zfe> perl daha çok karışık
<ozcanesen> muhabbetin ortasına atlamak gibi olmasın ama python candır
<subay^^> tamam
<barisubuntu> çekirdek C ile yazılmış
<barisubuntu> linux çekirdeği
<barisubuntu> linus amca c ile yazmış
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> python ve c öğrenecen ok
<barisubuntu> doğrumudur bilemiyorum :D
<wingless> genelde C ile yazılır zaten çekirdekler
<subay^^> dogrudur bi ara kodları görür gibi oldum
<subay^^> öleydi
<subay^^> çekirdek yazacaksn c şaap demiyom.. ancak c sınırsız hizmet vaat eden bişeydir.
<subay^^> python hiç bilmem görmedim onu bilene sormak lazım
<barisubuntu> python bilen var mı?
<barisubuntu> acemi olsa
<ozcanesen> ben iyiyimdir pythonda
<barisubuntu> sana öğrenme demedim mi ben diyecek :D
<subay^^> az yokum
<barisubuntu> C ve python
<barisubuntu> konusuna
<barisubuntu> ne diyorsun?
<ozcanesen> c ve python rakip olamazlar ya
<ozcanesen> pythonla kalkıp paket yöneticisi yazarsın ama daha ciddi bir proje yazamazsın
<ozcanesen> ama şimdi basit bir program için de bit bit bellek kastırmaz
<ozcanesen> daha çok ne yazıcağına bağlı hangi dili kullanman gerektiği
<wingless> paket yöneticisi gayet ciddi bir proje
<barisubuntu> kelime istemci gibi bir şey kastetti herhalde
<barisubuntu> ozcanesen
<barisubuntu> :D
<opscode> selam
<barisubuntu> opscode selam
<bisanthe> merhaba, online radyo dinleyemiyorum
<bisanthe> "gstreamer de bir eklenti eksik" diyor ama
<bisanthe> hangisi bilemiyorum
<bisanthe> bu konuda bir bilgisi olan var mı?
<opscode> bisanthe, hangi program?
<bisanthe> radio tray
<bisanthe> rhythmboxda da denedim
<bisanthe> olmadı
<bisanthe> bir şey eksik ama ne
<bisanthe> gstreamer ile alakalı
<zfe> tanrım
<zfe> çok yoruldum
<opscode> bisanthe, eksik olanları şöyle bi kurmayı denesen
<opscode> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<bisanthe> opscode: synaptic de hepsini yeniden kur demiştim ama yine senin dediğini bir uygulayayım bakayım
<barisubuntu> ne oldu zfe
<barisubuntu> neden yoruldun
<zfe> çalıştım
<barisubuntu> taş mı taşıdın :D
<zfe> çok çalıştım
<zfe> hehe
<zfe> yok
<zfe> türkçe okudum
<barisubuntu> :D
<zfe> ve kağıt yazdım
<barisubuntu> kağıt yazılmaz kağıda yazılır ya da paragraf yazılır
<barisubuntu> :D
<bisanthe> opscode: denedim ama hepsi için "zaten yeni sürümde" dedi
<bisanthe> olmadı:(
<barisubuntu> yani kağıt yazdım da doğru ama
<zfe> ah tamam
<barisubuntu> bir bakıma kalıplaşmış olarak
<zfe> i mean @paper@
<barisubuntu> paragraf yazdım demek daha uygun olur
<zfe> academical article
<barisubuntu> zfe neden türkçe öğreniyorsun merak ettim
<ozcanesen> ben bu docky'i kurdum da
<ozcanesen> gnome panellerini silince
<ozcanesen> uygulamalar yerler sistem
<zfe> barisubuntu: türkiye'de yaşacam ben
<ozcanesen> şeklindeki menüye nasıl erişicem
<zfe> bir sene sonra
<barisubuntu> neden peki?
<barisubuntu> merak ettim
<barisubuntu> özelse söyleme
<zfe> özel ama söyleyebilirim
<zfe> kız arkadasım türk
<zfe> hehe
<barisubuntu> vaov :d
<barisubuntu> helal :D
<barisubuntu> kıymetini bilsin senin
<barisubuntu> :D
<zfe> kıymet ne demek?
<Fatih_M> barisubuntu, niye kıymetini bilecek? zfe onun kıymetini bilsin
<Fatih_M> değer
<Fatih_M> kıymet = değer
<barisubuntu> değer demek
<barisubuntu> Fatih_M
<zfe> ah tamam
<barisubuntu> kız için ülke değiştiriyor adam
<barisubuntu> Türkçe öğreniyor
<barisubuntu> :D
<zfe> cok romantiğim
<Fatih_M> zfe, nasıl tanıştınız yahu?
<zfe> hehe
<zfe> Fatih_M: internette
<zfe> 4 yıl önce
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> ben yine bir reboot atayım
<barisubuntu> cesaret seninki de :D
<barisubuntu> görüştün mü hiç?
<Fatih_M> geliyorum
<zfe> allah allah
<zfe> neden cesaret?
<bisanthe> ozcanesen: panelleri hepsini mi sildin??
<bisanthe> panellerin
<barisubuntu> bilmem internetten tanıştığın biriyle evlenmek falan
<barisubuntu> ben olsam yapmazdım :D
<zfe> ya
<zfe> kader budur
<zfe> :P
<barisubuntu> aynen :D
<zfe> türk kızlar çok güzel
<zfe> yanlış mı bu?
<subay^^> zfe, bizim türk kızlar arabanın lastigi patladıgında oturur ağlarlar, gidip rus alırsan kendi değiştirir..
<subay^^> gene yokum
<zfe> i didn't get the first sentence?
<barisubuntu> zfe türk kız nereli acaba
<barisubuntu> hangi şehirden
<barisubuntu> göçmen mi
<barisubuntu> değil mi
<barisubuntu> kimin nesi
<barisubuntu> :D
<zfe> izmirli
<barisubuntu> izmirliyse güzeldir :D
<barisubuntu> izmirin kızları güzel olur :D
<barisubuntu> afk
<rua> s.a
<rua> cümleten hayırlı akşamlar
<Fatih_M> a.s rua sizede
<Fatih_M> 10.10 kullanan var mı?
<ekolojik> daha 10.04 teyiz
<Fatih_M> ekolojik,
<Fatih_M> hava durumunu gösterebiliyor musun?
<Fatih_M> saatten
<ekolojik> evet
<ekolojik> rüzgar hızını bile gösteriyor
<bisanthe> merhabalar
<bisanthe> ubuntuda online radyo dinleyemiyorum
<bisanthe> "gstreamer eksik paketlere ihtiyaç duyuyor" gibi birşeyler diyor
<bisanthe> ne yapabilirim??
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-11
<zfe> hello
<zfe> anybody up?
<ahmtblbl> herkese GÜNAYDIN
<zfe> günaydın dostum
<ahmtblbl> günaydın zfe
<ahmtblbl> nasıl gidiyor  zfe
<zfe> iyi sağ ol
<zfe> sen?
<zfe> nasılsın
<ahmtblbl> nasıl olsun mesaiye başladık
<zfe> uymandım ben
<ahmtblbl> ama 9 gün tatil heyecanı ile bugüne neşeli başladım :)
<ahmtblbl> uymandın sen?
<ahmtblbl> yeni mi uyandın
<zfe> uymadım
<ahmtblbl> uyumadın sen?
<zfe> eh
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> nerede yaşıyrsun
<ahmtblbl> yaşıyorsun
<ahmtblbl> benim de türkçe pek iyi değil :)
<zfe> italyadayım
<ahmtblbl> saat çok erken orada dimi
<ahmtblbl> 6:30 falan sanırım
<zfe> 7h30m
<ahmtblbl> o kadar da değilmiş
<varadero> redhat 6 release oldu haberiniz olsun
<subay^^> rahat kurun makinalara diye tavsiye mi bu?
<subay^^> rahat rahat kurun makinalara diye tavsiye mi bu?
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfe
<varadero> zfmf
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> n3gr0
<Fatih_M> Selam
<varadero> slm
<Fatih_M> varadero: grub öntanımlı olarak memtest'e ayarlanmış reboot olunca memtest basliyor
<Fatih_M> şu an başka bir bilgisayardayım
<Fatih_M> grub'u nasıl düzeltebilirim?
<varadero> etc grub.conf editle
<varadero> update grub yap
<Fatih_M> knoppix indiriyorum şuan
<Fatih_M> otomatik olarak mount eder değil mi?
<Fatih_M> işin kötüsü ubuntunun oldu diski otomatik bağlayabilir miyim
<Fatih_M> varadero:
<varadero> bağlayamazsın
<varadero> chroot yapacaksın
<varadero> ubuntu cd si yokmu ? onlada yapabilirdin
<zfe> hey varadero
<Fatih_M> varadero: yok
<Fatih_M> flash disk ile kurmuştum
<Fatih_M> şimdi yeniden ubuntu'yu indiriyorum o halde
<Fatih_M> http://tr.pardus-wiki.org/NASIL:Grub%27u_kurtarmak#Grub.27u_elle_kurmak
<ubuntu-tr> Title: NASIL:Grub'u kurtarmak - PardusWiki (at tr.pardus-wiki.org)
<Fatih_M> bu iş görür mü?
<varadero> flash la da yapabilirsin sorun deil
<varadero> ama makinanın başına gidebiliyorsan
<varadero> onada gerek yok
<varadero> single user mod da aç düzelt
<Fatih_M> single user mod?
<varadero> pardusçasını bilmiyorum bunun
<Fatih_M> varadero: Ubuntu indiriyorum
<Fatih_M> kısa yoldan nasıl halledebilirm
<varadero> makinayı yeniden başlatıryorsun
<varadero> grub menu ye düşüyorsun
<varadero> e ile edit diyip satırın sonuna -Single yazıyorsun
<varadero> açılıyor
<varadero> mount -a
<varadero> komutunu verip onramı yapıyorsun reboot
<Fatih_M> onarım dediğin? zaten grub duruyor
<varadero> her ne işlem yapıcaksan
<Fatih_M> mount -a ile
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'nun olduğu bölümü mü bağlıyorum
<varadero> daha doğrusu bağlanabilen tüm bölümleri
<varadero> o dahil
<varadero> a = all
<Fatih_M> hım
<Fatih_M> sonra oradan /etc/grub.conf mu?
<Fatih_M> daha doğrusu bölümün içinde :)
<Fatih_M> tamam ben gittim
<ozcanesen> harddisk üzerinde 4 den fazla partition oluşturamıyorum
<ozcanesen> extended oluşturmalısın gibi birşey diyor
<ozcanesen> nasıl yapıcam bunu
<ozcanesen> pratik olarak
<varadero> ne ile
<varadero> oluşturuyorsun partition  u
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> 4 primary yapa bilirsin zaten sade?
<varadero> zfmf yardım ediyo ben gidem yakılem :d
<zfmf> 3 primary bir extended yap onda logical volume ürete bilirsin istedigin kadar
<zfmf> yok
<zfmf> benden bukadar
<zfmf> sen devam et usta:d
<varadero> yooo yooo
<varadero> olmaz ben sigaraya kaçtım
<varadero> hakkımı yeme
<zfmf> ha du beraber icek :d
<zfmf> bende istiyom :d
<zfmf> sigara dedin canim cekti
<varadero> gel verem
<varadero> 2 adım yol
<zfmf> yani :D 100 lük olsun :d
<ozcanesen> evet
<ozcanesen> extended olayını anladım mantığını
<ozcanesen> ama sorun şu ki
<ozcanesen> laptopu ilk aldığımda 15 gb backup partitionu vardı
<ozcanesen> sildim ben onu oraya ubuntu kurdum
<ozcanesen> ubuntu kendini extended ayarlamış
<ozcanesen> harddiskin geri kalan kısmındaki boş alanı o extended alana atayamıyorum
<ozcanesen> gparted kullanıyorum bu arada
<ozcanesen> http://i1011.hizliresim.com/2010/11/11/3327.png
<ozcanesen> alttaki ayrılmamış kısmı extended içine yollayamıyorum tam olarak sorun nbu
<varadero> ozcanesen dinliyormusun
<ozcanesen> evet
<varadero> hardisk i bölümlere ayırıyorsun ya ?
<ozcanesen> evet
<varadero> bir hardisk maximum 4 e ayrılabilir. bu kural kesindir
<varadero> bunu elde tut ?
<varadero> ok ?
<ozcanesen> evet
<ozcanesen> daha fazlası için
<ozcanesen> 4. extended olmalı
<varadero> ama 4 den fazla partition a ihtiyaç duydun diyelim
<varadero> bunların birini extended yapıyorsun
<varadero> ama yine 4 hakdan birini harcamış oluyorsun
<varadero> extended yapınca yani 3 primary bir extended oldu toplam gene 4
<varadero> buda ok ?
<ozcanesen> evet
<varadero> extended kendisi bir partition deildir
<varadero> içinde sanal partition açacağını belirtiğin partitiondur
<varadero> yani extended oluşturunca içine de sanal partitionlar açmak zorundasın
<varadero> sda1- sda4 primary
<varadero> sda5 extended
<varadero> sda6 , 7, 8,
<varadero> extended olacak
<varadero> ok ?
<ozcanesen> evet
<ozcanesen> öyle yaptım ben de
<varadero> sende şimdi 4 primary var
<varadero> gönderdiğin resimde
<varadero> hakkını kullanmışsın
<varadero> birini siliyorsun
<ozcanesen> 1 tanesi extended ama onlardan
<varadero> hardisk in kalan hepsini alacak bir extended yapıyorsun
<ozcanesen> http://i1011.hizliresim.com/2010/11/11/3327.png
<ozcanesen> en üstteki
<varadero> onun içine de ufakları oluşturuyorsun
<varadero> ntfs  ler hariçlerini sil
<varadero> yeniden oluştur
<varadero> en son extended yap
<varadero> komple tüm hdd boş yerini kapsasın
<varadero> sonra içine uzatılmışları açmaya başka
<varadero> başla
<ozcanesen> zahmetli olucak ama en kesin çözüm bu galiba
<ozcanesen> sağol varadero
<ozcanesen> başlıyorum kesip biçmeye
<ozcanesen> hadi sağlıcakla kalın
<adim> vbox la yazıcı paylaşmak istiyorum, vbox ta vista yuklu, ağda 35 ip nolu makinada yazıcı usb port ile bağlı, cups ile ayarlanmıs bu yazıcıyı ağdaki diğer makina (ubuntu 1010) görüyor, ubuntu 1010 da ki vbox ta kurulu olan vista ya nasıl yazıcı tanıtılır
<varadero> ağdaki makinayı pingliyorsa
<varadero> gerçek makinaya nasıl tanıyorsan öyle
<adim> pingliyor
<adim> ağ yazıcısını diye vista bulamıyor
<adim> gorse ah bi
<varadero> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-947308.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Getting Vista to talk to your Ubuntu CUPS printer [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<adim> tşk vaa
<varadero> http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=HOWTO_print_on_a_linux_shared_printer_from_windows_using_IPP
<ubuntu-tr> Title: HOWTO print on a linux shared printer from windows using IPP - Zenwalk Wiki (at wiki.zenwalk.org)
<varadero> resimli anlatımıda var google da bulursun
<zfe> can i say "soylememish" to mean "Untold"
<wingless> zfe: söylenmemiş
<zfe> thanks
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<subay^^> aleyküm selam
<BrozaC> slm
<elfonia> selam
<BrozaC> selam
<elfonia> arkadaşlar windows altında sıkıştırılmış .UHA arşivini nasıl açabilirim?
<BrozaC> uha die sıkıştırma formatı yoktu enson
<elfonia> wine altında uharc.exe yi çalıştırdım fakat dosya bilgisini bile sıralayamadı
<elfonia> WinUHA programıyla sıkıştırmış bir akıllı arkadaşım da :) akşam akşam uğraştırıyor beni
<BrozaC> wine ve uharc.exe
<BrozaC> kullanacakmışsın
<zfe> BrozaC: inglizce biliyor musunuz?
<BrozaC> zfe ofcourse
<BrozaC> << varadero
<zfe> BrozaC: how would you translate
<zfe> kullanacmişsın
<BrozaC> oh :)
<zfe> cak
<zfe> sorry
<zfe> kullanacakmişsın
<BrozaC> u will use it , ( but somebody else told it to me i am not telling)
<zfe> weird
<BrozaC> your mother told me , u will go home early
<BrozaC> eve erken gidecekmişsin
<BrozaC> annen dedi
<elfonia> wine altında beceremedm ya
<BrozaC> elfonia komut satirindan çalıştır
<elfonia> wine veya benzeri hangisini önerirsiniz?
<elfonia> komut satırından calıstırdım zaten
<BrozaC> başka yolu görünmüyor
<elfonia> 'wine uharcd.exe extract içerik.uha'
<elfonia> dos box nasıl bir şey acaba deneyen var mı?
<BrozaC> zfe is it ok ?
<zfe> BrozaC: şöyle böyle
<BrozaC> oke exemple :
<zfe> bana çok garip bir şey
<BrozaC> erken yatacakmışsın
<BrozaC> if i say this , probably u will ask me who told it ?
<zfe> ahhh tamam
<BrozaC> another example :
<zfe> evlenecekmişsiniz gibi
<BrozaC> u ask me : have u seen linuz ?
<BrozaC> sinemaya gidecekmiş
<BrozaC> zfe so so
<zfe> "i've been told he will go to the cinema" gibi
<BrozaC> gibi gibi :)
<BrozaC> anothe usage with gibi :)
<zfe> tamam teşekkür ederim
<BrozaC> yapacakmış gibi konuşuyor
<zfe> @you talk as if you are gonna do it?
<zfe> HE talks
<zfe> sorry
<zfe> he talks as if he is gonna do it
<BrozaC> exactly
<BrozaC> last usage
<BrozaC> with da de
<zfe> yapacakmışta
<BrozaC> kalkacakmışda okula erken gidecekmişte
<zfe> bu ne demek?
<BrozaC> he is telling i am not beliving
<zfe> çevirebilir misin?
<BrozaC> or he was about to do but something happend he told me
<BrozaC> yapacakmışta , vakit yetmemiş
<BrozaC> he was about to do u it , but there was no0t enaugh time
<zfe> mmm anlamadım
<zfe> ama şu an önemli değil
<BrozaC> oke another example
<BrozaC> no problem :)
<zfe> sonra öğreneceğim
<BrozaC> easy
<BrozaC> ok i ask u a question
<zfe> birer birer şeyi yapacam
<BrozaC> why he didnt do it ?
<BrozaC> answer in turkish ?
<zfe> ah ok
<zfe> deniyorum
<zfe> 1 dakika
<BrozaC> okifoki
<zfe> yapacakmışta ama vakit yetmemiş
<BrozaC> ama is not needed
<zfe> oh tamam
<BrozaC> parlare italiano ?
<BrozaC> öğrenecektimde , para yetmedi
<BrozaC> i think its clear
<BrozaC> :D
<zfe> tesekkurler
<zfe> sonraki şey
<zfe> how do you say "ago"?
<zfe> like
<zfe> "2h ago"
<BrozaC> önce
<BrozaC> 2 saat önce
<BrozaC> dünden önce , yarından sonra :)
<zfe> mutlu bir adama benzedin
<zfe> is it correct?
<BrozaC> yes
<BrozaC> u become look like hapy man
<zfe> "you looked like a happy man"?
<zfe> "you seemed happy"?
<BrozaC> mutlu göründün
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530258/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> slax kurarken :/
<bisanthe> cep telefonuma bilgisayarımdan bluetoothla dosya aktaramıyorum
<bisanthe> ne yapabilirim??
<Fatih_M> bisanthe,
<Fatih_M> $lsusb
<wingless> Fatih_M: ilginç..
<Fatih_M> wingless, :)
<Fatih_M> dur bakalım daha usb aygıt var mı yok mu onu anlayalım
<wingless> ./ değil de "bash bootinst.sh" şeklinde denesen?
<Fatih_M> hm sen slax sorunundan bahsediyorsun,
<wingless> evet
<Fatih_M> wingless, normal hdd'de betik çalışıyor
<Fatih_M> flash'a atınca komut yok diyo :S
<wingless> sorun scriptin içinde olabilir mi?
<bisanthe> Fatih_M: bluetoothu kapalıyken "lsusb" dedim, sonra bluetoothu açtığımda aynı komutu verdim
<bisanthe> çıkan listede bir tek şu satır ekli geldi:
<bisanthe> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c10:0000
<Fatih_M> tam olarak kopyala bisanthe
<wingless> Fatih_M: aa tamam buldum, noexec ile mount edilmiştir flash bellek
<wingless> mount ile bakarsın
<bisanthe> Fatih_M: tam olarak derken?? $lsusb böyle mi kopyalayayım? yoksa listeyi mi buraya kopyalayayım? anlayamadım kusura bakma..
<Fatih_M> wingless, /dev/sdb1 on /media/flash type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec)
<Fatih_M> bisanthe, Alt + F2'ye bas
<wingless> showexec'i kaldırman gerekiyor
<Fatih_M> gnome-terminal yaz
<bisanthe> tamam
<Fatih_M> daha sonra lsusb yaz
<bisanthe> öyle yaptım
<bisanthe> çıkan sonucu buraya yapıştırayım diyeceğim ama epey bi uzun
<Fatih_M> bisanthe,
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> wingless, umount ettikten sonra bütün parametreleri tekrar bindirmeye gerek var mı?
<bisanthe> Fatih_M: bluetooth kapalıyken çıkan listeyi yapıştırıyorum pastebin'e
<Fatih_M> bisanthe, açıkken olanı yapıştır
<bisanthe> şimdi de açıkken
<wingless> Fatih_M: bilmem, ne olur ne olmaz yaz bence
<bisanthe> Fatih_M: sence bi umut var mı? olur mu benim bluetootumda?? :-P
<Fatih_M> bisanthe, olmaz diye bir şey yok
<Fatih_M> sen linki yazda bir bakalım bluetooth aygıtın var mı yok mu :)
<bisanthe> ubuntu pastebine yapıştırdım
<Fatih_M> tamam o link kanala yapıştır
<bisanthe> kanala yapıştırdım gerçekten
<bisanthe> hatta başlık olarak "Paste from bisanthe at Thu, 11 Nov 2010 16:33:58 -0500" diyor
<genctelefon> slm
<bisanthe> slm
<dadaist> beyler bir dagitimda kurulum esnasinda surucu secerken usb yi goremiyorum. ne yapmaliyim*
<dadaist> mint 10 iso su var elomde ve usb icine kurmak istiyorum. ama kurulumda sdb olan usb yi goremiyorum
<dadaist> #acemi disarda sanirim o yardimci olurdu aslinda
<dadaist> 25 dakikadir ses cikmadigina gore bilen yok demek ki. tesekkurler
<zfe> hello
<zfe> merhaba mustafa
<zfe> nasılsın
<zfe> naber?
<techworld> merhaba
<mustafa> ha bana demişin zfe
<mustafa> debian şaaptırıyodum ben subay^^
<mustafa> :)
<mustafa> BrozaC, burdamısın sızdın mı?
<mustafa> vbox dosya paylaştırıyor, paylaştırdıgı dosyayı home altına biyerde atıyor linuxte, vbox taki vista da nerede olur o dosya?
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-12
<zfe> merhaba
<zfe> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın zfe
<zfe> \o
<Kartagis> buenos dias zfe
<Kartagis> bom dia
<Kartagis> italyancasını hatırlamıyorum ;)
<zfe> buon giorno Kartagis !
<Kartagis> ah tamam
<Kartagis> buon giorno
<zfe> sıcak ekmek gibisi yok
<varadero> nick the kid
<kedi> bu debian bi sürü paket için The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: diyor. Ama kaldırılacak paketler içinde network manager bile var.
<kardes> hi ver
<kardes> pardon
<kardes> hi all
<kedi> kardes, :)
<kedi> hoş geldin
<kedi> tam da cikiodum
<kardes> hayırlı cumalar
<kardes> bende çıkıyom görüşürük
<kedi> benim nick burda da, ben yokum 8)
<zfmf> selam ahali
<Kartagis> zfmf google maps'den anlıyor musun?
<kedi> Kartagis, anlayamadığın kısım neresi?
<Kartagis> kedi ya bir haritam var, http://www.vetbbc.com/tr/iletisim sayfasında, ama iki tane işaret gösteriyor
<ubuntu-tr> Title: İletişim | BBÇ Veteriner Kliniği (at www.vetbbc.com)
<kedi> diğer işaret nereyi gösteriyor
<kedi> seninle alakalı mı ?
<Kartagis> hayır
<kedi> maps üstünde defaut location falan ayarlamıs mıydın?
<Kartagis> soldaki benim değil
<Kartagis> hayır, direk olarak kodu aldım
<zfmf> koda bakak
<zfmf> firebug cöküyo bakinca ffox da :D
<kedi> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.,+Istanbul,+Turkey&amp;daddr=&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=40.983786,29.136086&amp;sspn=0.126476,0.220757&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=40.983786,29.136086&amp;spn=0.126476,0.220757&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=emb
<kedi> ed&amp;saddr=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.,+Istanbul,+Turkey&amp;daddr=&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=40.983786,29.136086&amp;sspn=0.126476,0.220757&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=40.983786,29.136086&amp;spn=0.126476,0.220757" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<kedi> olmadı :)
<kedi> haritada yanlis bisi yapmissin herhalde Kartagis
<kedi> tekrar harita kodu al
<zfmf> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.,+Istanbul,+T%C3%BCrkiye&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=47.435825,111.181641&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.,+Istanbul,+T%C3%BCrkei&z=15
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Yeni Çamlıca Mh., Istanbul, Türkiye - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<zfmf> 40 li olan koordinatlar bozuyodu
<Kartagis> hmm, yeni yeri aldım ama Last Updated by bilmemne diyor
<Kartagis> onu nasıl yok ederim?
<zfmf> nerde yaziyo o
<Kartagis> tıkıldatınca
<Kartagis> tekrar bak haritaya
<Kartagis> http://www.vetbbc.com/tr/iletisim
<ubuntu-tr> Title: İletişim | BBÇ Veteriner Kliniği (at www.vetbbc.com)
<zfmf> baktim tem yolu secili
<zfmf> asagida powered by google var onun saginda da maps. bla bla
<Kartagis> işte mavi işarete tıkıldat
<zfmf> senmisin tolga
<zfmf> sensen gmail den cik öyle dene
<zfmf> adresi öyle kopyala sen degilsen
<zfmf> silemessin herhalde onu
<Kartagis> denedim evet
<Kartagis> gmail'den çıktım
<Kartagis> http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Maps-How-Do-I/browse_thread/thread/56a50d52270f2503/feff48785b5a0fd6?lnk=gst&q=Last+Updated+by#feff48785b5a0fd6 şunu buldum
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Embed My Map into webpage using ajax api - How Do I | Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
<zfmf> o iyimis dene baklaim
<zfmf> olursa haber et :D
<zfmf> biyere kaydedim
<kedi> Kartagis, sen my maps üstünden haritayi olusturuyorsun
<kedi> o yüzden orda o yazıyor
<Kartagis> nereden oluşturacağım
<kedi> googledan çıkış yaptıktan sonra  o konumu işaretle
<Kartagis> onu işaretleyebilmek için illa my maps konumunda olmak gerek
<kedi> get directions kısmında yapamıyor musun?
<kedi> A noktası olarak belirle
<zfmf> mapse  gir baska bir browserde adres yerine sunu ekle Yeni Çaml?ca Mah. Baraj Yolu Cad. Özgür Sok. No: 18 Ata?ehir / ?stanbul sagda link yaziyo ona bas
<zfmf> linki kopyala
<Kartagis> onu yapamam, şöyle
<Kartagis> o adreste bir bina var, ama benim istediğim yer binanın arkasında
<Kartagis> ama adres bu
<zfmf> aynisini bu adreste yap ozaman
<zfmf> Yeni Çaml?ca Mh. Tem Yanyolu 34776 Ata?ehir ?stanbul Türkiye
<zfmf> tam istedigin yeri buluyo
<zfmf> maps de o veteriner klinigi kayitli
<zfmf> no18 i silersen ilk dedigimden D SIKKI o klinik
<zfmf> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mah.+Baraj+Yolu+Cad.+%C3%96zg%C3%BCr+Sok.+No:+18+Ata%C5%9Fehir+%2F+%C4%B0stanbul&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=47.972233,114.169922&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.,+%C3%96zg%C3%BCr+Sk+18,+Istanbul,+T%C3%BCrkei&z=16
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Yeni Çamlıca Mah. Baraj Yolu Cad. Özgür Sok. No: 18 Ataşehir / İstanbul - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<zfmf> yanlisi o dur
<zfmf> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Yeni+%C3%87aml%C4%B1ca+Mh.+Tem+Yanyolu+34776+Ata%C5%9Fehir+%C4%B0stanbul+T%C3%BCrkiye&sll=41.023427,29.051285&sspn=0.173282,0.445976&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=TEM+Yanyolu,+Istanbul,+T%C3%BCrkei&ll=40.995593,29.141943&spn=0.01124,0.027874&z=16
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Yeni Çamlıca Mh. Tem Yanyolu 34776 Ataşehir İstanbul Türkiye - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<zfmf> bud atem yolunu gösteriyormus
<zfmf> tem yolunun üstünde degilmi burasi
<zfmf> ozaman dogrudur
<zfmf> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=CeNB-FfkZl2SFdKLcQIdrau8ASnLb_6FUs_KFDHL9zsuv7boyA&q=Bb%C3%A7+Veteriner+Klini%C4%9Fi,+T%C3%BCrkiye&sll=41.005294,29.143982&sspn=0.086665,0.222988&ie=UTF8&hq=Bb%C3%A7+Veteriner+Klini%C4%9Fi,+T%C3%BCrkiye&hnear=&t=h&z=13&iwloc=A
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bbç Veteriner Kliniği, Türkiye - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<ahmtblbl> varadero selam
<ahmtblbl> kusura bakma
<ahmtblbl> acil bişi sormam lazım
<ahmtblbl> senin şartnamede 1 işlemci var
<ahmtblbl> 5670 bir işlemci
<ahmtblbl> aman 2 işlemci takılabilmeli demişiz
<ahmtblbl> 5670 tek işlemci yeterlimi?
<ahmtblbl> birazdan dönücem
<ahmtblbl> varadero buradamısın
<varadero> acemi ?
<varadero> ahmtblbl ?
<varadero> yeter yeter
<acemi> ?
<varadero> 2 işlemci çok pahalı olur
<varadero> pardon acemi
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> ok sen öyle diyorsan
<ahmtblbl> kaç çekirdekli bu işlemci varadero
<ahmtblbl> 6 ?
<ahmtblbl> tamam 6 imiş çok teşekkür
<ahmtblbl> kolay gelsin
<ahmtblbl> görüşürüz
<varadero> 1200 $
<varadero> fln fazla verirsin 2 inci cpu ya
<varadero> ihtiyacın olabileceğini sanmıyorum
<ahmtblbl> diğerinde 5650 2 işlemci vardı da
<ahmtblbl> kafama takıldı
<varadero> istersen 2 tane alabilirsin
<varadero> ama yapacağın işe bakınca ne bilim
<varadero> paraya yazık bunu bile kullanamazsınız siz
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> %5-10 kullanıcan bunu
<ahmtblbl> sanırım kullanamayız
<ahmtblbl> inşallah
<varadero> yok ben hesabını biliyorum
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> senin bunu kullanabilmek için
<ahmtblbl> çok teşekkürler
<varadero> 20-30 tane disk alman lazım
<varadero> disk in yetmez bu cpu yu kullanmaya
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ok
<Kartagis> zfmf bu arada yardımın için sağol ;)
<utdmr> merhaba
<utdmr> diskimdeki bir dosyanın hangi karakter kodlamasında isimlendirildiğini nasıl öğrenebilirim?
<zfmf> saglm ftp den baglanip belirli klasörleri backuplicak shell script bilen varmi
<acemi> wget
<zfmf> ?
<zfmf> wget internetten indirmek icin backup dosyalarimi disaridan erisilen biyere yüklicek degilim ya
<mete_cetin> gocha
<acemi> man wget
<uzeyir> slm
<uzeyir> usb disk baglanma hatası veriyor
<acemi> ntfs mi
<uzeyir> evet
<acemi> ntfsprogs paketini yukleyim ntfsfix ile duzeltirğ
<uzeyir> yüklü
<uzeyir> ntfsfix nasıl bir komut vermeliyim
<acemi> device in adi ne
<uzeyir> SEMPATÄ°CC
<acemi> sdb1? sdc2?
<uzeyir> sdb1
<acemi> ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<acemi> root olarak
<uzeyir> saol disk erişiyorum
<uzeyir> ama disk boyutu hatalı
<uzeyir> gparted le biçimlendirmek istiyorum
<uzeyir> belirtilmemiş diyor
<AdvocatusDiaboli> selam
<AdvocatusDiaboli> o-hoo... ölmüş bu kanal :)
<kelalaka> ubuntu'da kulaklıktan neden ses gelmiyor
<kelalaka> benzen sorunu yaşayan var mı?
 * ManOwaR dizi bitene kadar cevap yok
<zfe> merhaba \o
<zfe> nasılsınız
<elfonia> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-13
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<zfe> günaydın
<BrozaC> günaydın
<ozcanesen> günaydın
<mus2aktas> selam arkadalar
<mus2aktas> tekrar selam
<mus2aktas> laptopun kamerasından foto çeken programın ismi nedir acaba
<Fatih_M> cheese
<mus2aktas> tamam krdum cheese2i
<mus2aktas> birde linux ortamında win ortamıyla görüntülü haberleşme yapabilen varmı
<mus2aktas> msn deki gibi
<BrozaC> ben bilmem
<mus2aktas> amsn ile vindowstaki biriyle
<BrozaC> pek ilgi alanım deil :)
<mus2aktas> msn üzerinden görüntülü görüşemiyoruzda
<mus2aktas> sebebi ne olabilir
<suigeneris> skype dene
<zfe> haberleşme is notification?
<suigeneris> zfe, no
<suigeneris> zfe, no, it's "communication"
<zfe> ok thanks
<suigeneris> no problem
<zfe> so haberleşmek is "to communicate"
<zfe> like "to make known"
<suigeneris> notification is "bildirme" or "bildirim"
<suigeneris> zfe, si
<zfe> ok, thanks
<zfe> ne yaptığını haberleşmiş
<BrozaC> zfe its wrong with all languages i think
<BrozaC> :)
<zfe> ?
<BrozaC> he comunicated what he had done ?
<BrozaC> ne yaptığını söylemiş , he told what he had done
<BrozaC> ne yaptığını bildirmiş , he notified what he had done
<BrozaC> ne yaptığını duyurmuş , he proclamated what he had done
<suigeneris> or he announced what he had done
<mus2aktas> tekrar merhaba
<mus2aktas> turkcell vınn kullanabiliyormuyuz ubuntuda
<BrozaC> eed
<mus2aktas> ben bi türlü beceremedimde
<mus2aktas> şimdi de googledan bakıyodum
<BrozaC> kısmet
<suigeneris> mus2aktas, kendin tanıtman lazım
<mus2aktas> suigeneris: deniyorum
<mus2aktas> bi yönerge buldum
<mus2aktas> takip ediyorum şimdi
<mus2aktas> bakalım ne olcak
<suigeneris> mus2aktas, http://www.fazlamesai.net/index.php?a=article&sid=5332
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Fazlamesai :: Linux'ta 3G ile VINN'lamak (at www.fazlamesai.net)
<mus2aktas> çok saol
<suigeneris> recai
<mus2aktas> suigeneris: allah razı olsun
<suigeneris> ben yurtdışından bie 3g cihazı aldım, ama orada kırdırmayı unuttum. burada kırdırabilir miyim?
<suigeneris> ve kırınca tekrar yurtdışında çalışır mı?
<BrozaC> çok ubuntu vari bir soru oldu bu
<BrozaC> :D
<suigeneris> evet
<suigeneris> ama sonuçta ubuntu ile kullanacağım :D
<BrozaC> kendin inandınmı buna
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> karşımda süper bir kız oturuyor , ubuntu mu göstericem bana onu ayarlarmısınız
<BrozaC> gibi oldu
<BrozaC> :D
<suigeneris> inandım evet
<Fatih_M> neden bir hdd aldığımız 100% ile kullanamayız? Genelde hdd'nin boyutuna ve markasına göre %8,9,10 oranında kayıplar olur?
<Fatih_M> *aldığımız da
<BrozaC> file system , format atarken kayıpların olur
<BrozaC> raw disk boyutundan format fdisk format attığın sistemin kaplaıdğı yer gbi
<BrozaC> bir çok kayıbın olur
<BrozaC> normaldir kaçınılmazdır
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, bu şey gibimi
<Fatih_M> 100 metre kare elinde mdf tahta var
<BrozaC> farlı dosya sistemleri kullanarak bunu minimum a indirebilirsin
<Fatih_M> kütüphane yapacaksın, yapınca geriye 100 metre kareden kırıntılar kalıyor
<BrozaC> öyle değilde
<BrozaC> kütüphanenin ek yerlerindeki kayıplar gibi düşün
<Fatih_M> ext4 kullanıyorum yine aynı, nfts yine aynı
<BrozaC> 2 cm kalınlığındaki 2 mdf i birleştirirsen boydan boya 2 şer santim kaybedersin
<BrozaC> ikiside 64 bittir
<BrozaC> normal
<BrozaC> 128 bit bir fs kullan daha çok kaybedersin
<BrozaC> şimdi
<BrozaC> sen linux da bir dosya oluşturdun
<BrozaC> diyelim
<BrozaC> hatta oluştur
<BrozaC> touch osman.txt
<BrozaC> ls -lah osman.txt
<BrozaC> de bak dosyaya
<BrozaC> komple o satırı buraya pastele
<BrozaC> yada boş ver :)
<BrozaC> anladın işte
<Fatih_M> -rw-r--r-- 1 fatih fatih 0 2010-11-13 14:03 osman.txt
<BrozaC> dosya boyutu
<BrozaC> kaç byte
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> 0 bayt
<BrozaC> 0 dimi ?
<BrozaC> ok
<BrozaC> bu dosyanın hdd nin
<BrozaC> üstünde ki binlerce noktadan birinde olduğunu biliyoruz
<BrozaC> peki pc hangi noktada olduğunu nerden biliyor ?
<BrozaC> -rw-r--r--  <<< bunu nerden biliyor ?
<Fatih_M> bunu da şey gibi düşünmek lazım
<Fatih_M> bir mahalle düşün, mahallenin muhtarı var
<BrozaC>  fatih fatih 0 2010-11-13 14:03 << bunları  ?
<BrozaC> bu datalari gidip dosyaya yazsaydi
<BrozaC> 0 byte olamazdi dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> muhtar kimin nerede oturduğunu elindeki evraklardan biliyor
<BrozaC> tamam güzel devam et
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, gayet tabi 0 olmazdı
<BrozaC> muhtarin elindeki dosya da pc de
<BrozaC> gene hdd ye yazılmak zorunda deilmi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> bu datalarin hepsi hdd ye yazılmıyormu
<BrozaC> dosya 0 byte sa bu bilgiler nerede ?
<Fatih_M> hmm benim göremediğim bir alan vardır
<BrozaC> formatta kaybettiğin alan bu işte
<BrozaC> bu tür bir sürü iş
<Fatih_M> o halde muhtarın elinde ki evrak aslında yine hdd'nin içinde ki bir bölüm
<Fatih_M> yalnız ben o bölümü göremiyorum
<Fatih_M> ?
<BrozaC> mecburen başka yazabileceğin yer yok
<BrozaC> muhtar sana dosyayı göstermez zaten :)
<BrozaC> git sor muhtarda göstermez
<Fatih_M> heheh :D doğru
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, peki benim o kayıp alanları veya çok önemli olan ama bana gösterilmeyen o bölümü herhangi bir yolla göremezmiyim?
<BrozaC> görebilirsin
<BrozaC> ama ne işine yaricak
<Fatih_M> sadece merak
<BrozaC> o bölümlere en ufak değişiklik yaparsan ext4
<BrozaC> bozulur
<Fatih_M> sadece okumak amacıyla açamazmıyım :)
<BrozaC> açarsın
<Fatih_M> hoş açsam da 0 ve 1 ler vardır herhalde :)
<BrozaC> bir sürü 1,0 okursun
<BrozaC> sana bi örnek verim
<BrozaC> cuk die alayı yerine oturucak
<BrozaC> ok ?
<Fatih_M> tamam
<BrozaC> yaşın kaç
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> 21
<BrozaC> ailenle yaşıyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> şimdi bir dosyan var
<BrozaC> aman_annem_gormesin.avi
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> içeriği önemli deil
<BrozaC> bu dosyayı sil dedin hdd sildi
<BrozaC> dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> en azından çöp kutusundan sildi
<BrozaC> sonra ama proğramlar var
<BrozaC> yok
<Fatih_M> ben bir daha erişemedim :)
<BrozaC> komple sildin attın
<BrozaC> çöp kutusu felan yok
<BrozaC> sildin attın
<BrozaC> ama sonra
<BrozaC> proğramlar var
<BrozaC> silinen data yı geri kurtarıyo dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet evet
<Fatih_M> ufak bir ihtimalde olsa
<BrozaC> nasıl kurtarıyo
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> o yöntemler var
<BrozaC> biliyonmu ?
<BrozaC> exel access sql hangisini daha ii biliyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> görünmeyen dosya sisteminin evrak arşivine erişip
<BrozaC> exel access sql hangisini daha ii biliyorsun
<BrozaC> yahu yorum yapma
<BrozaC> sadece cevap ver 2 dk
<BrozaC> :)
<Fatih_M> sql ve access
<Fatih_M> :)
<BrozaC> takıldığın yeri sor
<BrozaC> oke
<BrozaC> sql de bir table oluştur
<BrozaC> içine bir tane data oluşturuyoruz 64 bitlik
<BrozaC> ok ?
<Fatih_M> create table BrozaC
<BrozaC> yanına bir uid  koyuyorsun tabi
<BrozaC> proğramlada kolay olsun die
<BrozaC> dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> oke  şimdi
<BrozaC> bir tane daha koy yanına
<BrozaC> date
<BrozaC> bir tane daha koy yanına user
<Fatih_M> bir tane daha permission
<BrozaC> uid date user data
<BrozaC> die oldu
<BrozaC> aynen koy
<BrozaC> uid date user data permission
<BrozaC> oldumu
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> en başa
<BrozaC> uid in yanına
<BrozaC> chk die bişi koy
<BrozaC> 1 bit olsun 0 veya 1
<Fatih_M> o nedir?
<BrozaC> uid chk date user data permission
<BrozaC> oldumu
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> tamam
<BrozaC> oke
<BrozaC> şimdi sql i çalıştırdığında
<BrozaC> seleck * from table BrozaC
<BrozaC> dediğinde
<BrozaC> where chk = 1
<BrozaC> yaptığında
<BrozaC> chk=0 olan yerleri
<BrozaC> getirmez dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> gayet tabi
<Fatih_M> chk bir olan satırları seçer
<BrozaC> oke
<BrozaC> sileceğin satırı silmeyip
<BrozaC> chk i 0 yaparsan
<BrozaC> olur bu iş
<BrozaC> sonra
<BrozaC> yeni data yazacaksın ya
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> burada şöyle bir soru sormak istiyorum:
<BrozaC> onu where chk=0 olan satiri değiştirip
<BrozaC> içine yazdığını düşün
<BrozaC> anladın bunuda
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> 100 mb alanım var
<BrozaC> ya bi dk dur
<BrozaC> sorunu sonra sorarsın
<Fatih_M> tamam tamam dinliyorum :)
<BrozaC> son yazdığımıda anladın
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> <BrozaC> onu where chk=0 olan satiri değiştirip
<Fatih_M> <BrozaC> içine yazdığını düşün
<Fatih_M> yeni datayı chk=0'su olan satıramı yazıyoruz
<BrozaC> hdd sen bir dosyayı sil dediğinde hdd dosyayı silmez
<Fatih_M> yanı update mi ediyoruz
<BrozaC> chk i 0 yapar
<BrozaC> kurtarma proğramı tüm chk leri 1 kabul eder
<Fatih_M> onunla ilgili sorumu soracağım da en son ki söylediğin şeyi dinliyordum
<BrozaC> ok sor şimdi
<BrozaC> neresini anlamadıysan
<BrozaC> :)
<Fatih_M> şimdi abi yeni bir data oluştaracağız demiştin ya
<BrozaC> eed
<Fatih_M> chk=0 olan satırı değiştirip dedin..
<Fatih_M> yani eski verinin üzerine mi yazıyor
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<Fatih_M> uid date user data permission
<Fatih_M> 0 x x p x
<Fatih_M> diyelim
<Fatih_M> pardon bir uid'in yanında chk vardı
<Fatih_M> chk uid date user data permission
<Fatih_M> 0 x x x p x
<Fatih_M> bu aslında benim hdd'den sildiğimi düşündüğüm ama
<Fatih_M> esasında enabled'ı false olan bir satır/data
<Fatih_M> ben yeni bir data yazacağımda, örneğin bir mp3 indireceğimde dosya sisteminin kabileyetine göre chk'si 0 olan herhangi bir datanın üzerine yazıyor ve sonra onun chk'si 1 yapıyor ve bende o dosyayı görebiliyorum
<Fatih_M> doğru mu?
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<Fatih_M> peki demiştin ki sen bir veriyi sildiğinde onun chk'si 0 oluyor
<Fatih_M> o veri silinmiyor.
<BrozaC> eed
<Fatih_M> Peki o veri silinmediği halde neden benim kullanabileceğim alan otomatikten dosya boyutuna göre artıyor?
<Fatih_M> 10 gb bir veri sildim
<Fatih_M> 10 gb alan kazanıyorum
<Fatih_M> ve aslında o 10 gb silinmiyor
<Fatih_M> ?
<BrozaC> chk 0 olan yer 64 bitse 1000 tane chk 0 = 64000 bit boş alanın var
<BrozaC> der
<BrozaC> anlaışdı buraya kadar sanırım
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> son söylediğini anlamadım abi :/
<BrozaC> bak
<BrozaC> hdd de boş yer ne kadar var die sordun dieylim
<BrozaC> ok ?
<Fatih_M> tamam
<BrozaC> disk boyutu ne kadar
<BrozaC> 2 tb
<BrozaC> ok ?
<Fatih_M> tama
<Fatih_M> m
<BrozaC> ne kadar boş yer var
<BrozaC> ne kadar zamanda hesaplıyor
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> df -h
<BrozaC> de komut çıktısı
<BrozaC> ne kadar vakit alıyo
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> 1 saniyeden az
<BrozaC> ok
<Fatih_M> bunu hesaplamıştım 17,3 ms
<BrozaC> disk boyutu 2 tb olan bir sata diskimiz var
<BrozaC> oş yer ne kadar var die tek tek baksa
<BrozaC> disk okuma hızı sata da yaklaşık 100 mbit sn di
<BrozaC> 1 gbit 10 sn de 1 tb ise 10000 sn de 2 tbit ise 20 000
<BrozaC> sn de tek tek bitleri sayarsa
<BrozaC> 100 mbit sn hesabına uymazmı
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> 2 terabayt = 2 199 023 255 552 bayt
<Fatih_M> x 8 kaç bir olduğunu söyler
<BrozaC> ayrıntıya takılma
<Fatih_M> tamam dinliyorum
<BrozaC> 3 aşağı beş yukarı önemli deil
<BrozaC> son hesaba bak
<Fatih_M> 20.000 sn de tek tek bitleri sayarsa 100 mbit hesabına göre uyar
<BrozaC> oke
<BrozaC> peki nasıl 1 sn den az sürüyor
<BrozaC> *
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> sana soruyorum işte
<BrozaC> chk leri sayıyor çünkü sadece :)
<Fatih_M> hehe bu basit
<Fatih_M> yalnız hala sildiğim bölümü reel olarak artış olması
<BrozaC> bi sonraki aşamaya geçiyoruz
<Fatih_M> tamam dinlemeye devam
<BrozaC> disk ler
<BrozaC> mekanik cihazlar dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> bir disk mesela
<BrozaC> 2000 defa sil yaz
<BrozaC> sonra çöpe at gibi
<BrozaC> bir limiti vardır
<Fatih_M> *limiti olduğunu bilmiyordum
<BrozaC> bu sistem diskin ömrünü ne kadar arttırır hesap et
<BrozaC> bilmiyorsun çünkü bu sistemden dolayı
<BrozaC> yoksa her sene disk deiştirirdin
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, eskisi gibi elektrik problemlerinden hdd yanma vakalarını şu an görmüyorum(Maşallah)
<BrozaC> disk e yazma silme
<Fatih_M> bu yüzden bu sistem gittiği yere kadar gider
<BrozaC> ne kadar azalıyor hesap et
<BrozaC> tabi bu chk lerde hdd de yer tutuyor
<Fatih_M> sanırım okuyucu kafa bozulmaz, elektrik besleme devrelerinde bir halt meydana gelmezse 20 sn bile kullanırsın?
<Fatih_M> 20 sene
<BrozaC> bunun gibi
<BrozaC> bir sürü ayrıntı var
<BrozaC> diske yazıp görmediğin
<BrozaC> hepsi kayıp
<BrozaC> ama kazancını hesaplarsan istediğin kayıplar
<BrozaC> şimdi geçelim bir sonrasına
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> sql ne kullanıyorsun en çok
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> nasıl ne kullanıyorum
<BrozaC> mssql mysql postgresql db2 oracle adabas vb vb
<Fatih_M> mysql
<BrozaC> mysql de
<BrozaC> db büyüklüğün 1 gb oldu diyelim
<BrozaC> tuning yaparsan bu 300 mbyte a geri düşmüyormu ? data silip yazma demiyorum
<BrozaC> vacuum
<BrozaC> diyorum
<Fatih_M> son dediğin 2 terimi bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> optimize table
<BrozaC> mysql cesi
<Fatih_M> evet öyle söylenir
<BrozaC> o db file i küçültüyor dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> hiç yapacak kadar büyük bir database'im olmadıı için gerek duymadım :) Dolayısıyla yapmadım optimized
<BrozaC> sonuç u biliyorsun  ama
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<BrozaC> nasıl küçültüyor ? :D
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> örneğin
<BrozaC> chk 0 olan yerleri gerçekten siliyor
<BrozaC> yaptığı basitçe bu
<BrozaC> disk IO performansına takılmamak için sql datayı silmez chk i 0 edere
<BrozaC> eder*
<BrozaC> bir sonraki datayı 0 olan yere yazar
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> basit ama çok yararlı bi işlem
<BrozaC> diskten sql e kadar kullanılır
<Fatih_M> buraya kadar gayet güzel
<Fatih_M> o zaman 2. sorumun cevabanı 10 dk önce aldım :)
<Fatih_M> hızlı format ile yavaş format atma
<BrozaC> ama amacımız diskteki kayıpları anlamaman di o sanırım tam anlaşıldı
<BrozaC> hızlı format bu datalari resetler yavaş format gerçekten hepsini siler
<Fatih_M> hızlı formatta chkleri 1 yapıyor 1 sn de format atmış oluyor
<BrozaC> evet başka bi kaç data yı daha tabiki
<Fatih_M> ama 1. sorumda hala eksiklik var
<BrozaC> hangisi
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> abi şimdi BrozaC .avi diye bir dosyam var
<Fatih_M> 10 gb bu dosya
<BrozaC> evet
<Fatih_M> ben bunu rm -rf BrozaC .avi diye sildim
<BrozaC> sildin sakıncası yok
<Fatih_M> normalde bu dosyaya program vs. kullanmadan erişemem değil mi?
<BrozaC> hayır
<Fatih_M> otomatikmen 10 gb kazanımım olmadı mı
<BrozaC> orayı işletim sistemi boş görür chk 0 olduğundan
<Fatih_M> tamam işte
<Fatih_M> aslında o dosya sadece chk 0 oldu ve ben göremiyorum
<BrozaC> sen üstüne kazayla bişi yazarsan da o proğramlarda seni kurtarmaz
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<Fatih_M> hah önü söyleyecektim 3. olarak :D
<Fatih_M> şimdi o dosyanın chk0 sıfır olunca hdd muhtarı azasına söylüyor, falanca sokaktaki falanca apartmanındaki kiracı oradan taşınmış, o daire boşalmış
<Fatih_M> ve 10 gb bana getirisi oluyor :)
<Fatih_M> ama o dosya aslında silinmiyor chk0 oluyor
<BrozaC> evet
<Fatih_M> buraya kadar tamamız değil mi?
<BrozaC> evet evet
<Fatih_M> Peki ben o 10 gb lik dosyayı geri getirmek istediğimde işler nasıl yürüyor :)
<BrozaC> dosyayi sildin
<BrozaC> chk 0
<BrozaC> oldu
<BrozaC> ve hiç bişi yazmadın hdd ye
<BrozaC> yani onun üstüne bişi yazmadın
<BrozaC> bu püf noktası
<Fatih_M> bu şekilde şimdi ye kadar hdd üzerindeki bütün verileri geri alırdık eğer böyle bir şey olsaydı :D
<BrozaC> proğram tüm chk leri 1 kabul edip bakıyor chk 0 ama gerçekten içi boşmu ?
<BrozaC> doluysa aha bu var getirimmi die soruyor
<BrozaC> üstüne yazılmamış
<BrozaC> tüm verileri geri alabilirsin
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> alıyoruz da
<Fatih_M> üstüne yazılma ihtimali % kaç? biraz teknik bir soru soracak olursam, 3 senelik laptop'ımın hdd'sindeki verilerin % kaçını geri getirebilirim
<Fatih_M> şimdi ye kadar dosya sistemi, silmiş olduğum bütün verilerin chk'sini 0 yapmıştır diyelim,
<BrozaC> eğer hdd yi
<BrozaC> 2-3 ay kullandıysan
<BrozaC> neredeyse %0
<BrozaC> konumuz filerecovery deildi maa
<BrozaC> :D
<Fatih_M> ben sonuçta format atarken dosya sistemini de değiştiriyorum
<BrozaC> o başlı başına uzun konu
<BrozaC> sen hdd de nerye gidiyor yerim dedin
<Fatih_M> otomatikmen o chk'lerin tutulduğu bölümde sıfırlanmıyor mu?
<BrozaC> onu anladıysan tamam
<BrozaC> o çok uzun bir konu yahu
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, onu anladım üzerine x 6 lık bir bilgi attım ;) Allah razı olsun
<BrozaC> irc de iki dk da anlatılacak bişi deil
<Fatih_M> + basit ve hızlı format muhabbetini de kafadan çözmüş olduk :D
<BrozaC> hızlı format iyidir
<BrozaC> diskin ömrünü uzatır
<BrozaC> uzun format daha çok kısaltır
<BrozaC> hdd de dataların yazıldığı kısımda bozulma yoksa
<BrozaC> uzun format gereksizdir
<Fatih_M> komple silme işlemi yaptığı için mi kısaltır
<BrozaC> hdd nin her bitini
<BrozaC> yazar siler yazar siler
<BrozaC> zaten hdd nin yazma silme ömrü var
<BrozaC> normal laptop kullanıcısının 6-7 ayda yapamayacağı işi
<BrozaC> 1 saatte yaptın
<Fatih_M> hdd de dataların yazıldığı kısımda bozulma yoksa > burada ki bozulmayı nasıl anlarım
<BrozaC> fsck :)
<BrozaC> fsck  /dev/sdb1
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531167/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> bir zararı yok değil mi :D
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> genelde yoktur yani
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> bozuk disk varsa data kaybola bilir
<Fatih_M> abi genelde derken :D
<BrozaC> sağlamsa
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> senin diskinde %99,9 yoktur
<BrozaC> %00,1 ihtimal varsada
<BrozaC> %00,1 ihtimal varsada
<BrozaC> önceden öğrenmen daha iyidir
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531169/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> ülen ben hep yavaş format daha iyidir yavaş atıyordum şimdiye kadar :D acelem felan yoksa diye :)
<BrozaC> bilgisayar in mantığı
<BrozaC> yemek yapmaya benzemez
<BrozaC> boolean mantığıyla çalışır
<BrozaC> makina daha doğrusu
<BrozaC> bildiğin makina bu
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, birde yavaş formatta veriliri kurtarma şansımız %0 yakındır değil mi?
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> gene kurtuluyor
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> işin aslı
<BrozaC> ne yaparsan yap kurtulur
<BrozaC> ama öyle 1 komutla olacak işler deil
<BrozaC> sen diski çekiçle parçala üstüne apartmandan at
<BrozaC> gene kurtulur
<BrozaC> ona kaldıysa
<Fatih_M> haha hadi canım
<BrozaC> ciddi
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, bilirkişi olarak kaç kere inceleme yaptın abi :O
<BrozaC> nası yani
<BrozaC> ?
<Fatih_M> yahu haberlerde felan çıkıyor ya
<BrozaC> bilirkişi sertifikalarım yok benim
<Fatih_M> uzman kişiler bilgisayarda inceleme yaptı,
<BrozaC> aman onların uzmanlığı
<BrozaC> :D
<Fatih_M> verilere ulaşıldı, veya o veri üzerinde herhangi bir değişiklik yapılmadı felan filan :P
<BrozaC> o işler
<BrozaC> bilgiyle deil konumla oluyor
<BrozaC> kimse gelip evindeki adamı çağırmaz
<BrozaC> çalıştığın iş yerinde yapmak zorundaysan yaparsın
<Fatih_M> abi fsck'yi ilk çalıştırmam da yukarıda ki çıktıları vermişti
<Fatih_M> onlar nedir özetle?
<BrozaC> türkçe yazmış zaten
<Fatih_M> artık düğüm?
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> anlamadıysan elleme
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> herşey normal diskinde
<BrozaC> sonuca bak
<BrozaC> temiz dio
<Fatih_M> ama artık düğüm ne abi :D
<BrozaC> google fsck düğüm
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> !google fsck düğüm
<ubuntu-tr> BrozaC: Linux Disk Yönetimi: <http://www.syslogs.org/docs/Linux_Disk%20_Y%C3%B6netimi.doc>
<Fatih_M> sürücüyü durduramıyorum :/
<Fatih_M> hariciyi
<BrozaC> durmaz
<BrozaC> o
<BrozaC> durdukça sıra ona gelecek biliyor
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> linux uyumlu deildir
<Fatih_M> daha önceden duruyordum :D
<Fatih_M> ona da bir fsck yapayım dedim
<Fatih_M> fsck: fsck.ntfs: yok
<Fatih_M> fsck: Hata 2: fsck.ntfs /dev/sdb1 için çalıtırılırken oluştu.
<Fatih_M> hm söz dinledi şimdi
<BrozaC> kısmet
<subay^^> bu 3g ile bağlanınca network manager onu 3g diyemi yoksa edge diyemi görüyor?
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, bu değerli bilgiler için teşekkürler
<subay^^> bende edge diye görmüştü ve hızı 10 kb/sn kadardı
<subay^^> 3g de yazmış biri 1.5 mbit/sn
<subay^^> ben o kadar hızı göremedim
<subay^^> acep nerde yanlış yapıyoruz?
<subay^^> freeBSD şaaptıran var mı hiç?
<elfonia> ben hiç şaaptırmadım :)
<subay^^> o zaman sen heç bulaşma :D
<elfonia> bugün de yeni bir şey öğrendim ubuntumda
<elfonia> aapt-get install ile paketlerin tek tek çekilmesi sinirlerimi bozuyordu
<elfonia> apt-fast ı keşfettim :)
<subay^^> anlat baim
<subay^^> (bmw mi audi mi?)
<subay^^> (servis bakımından)
<elfonia> RollsRoyce
<elfonia> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/you-can-now-install-apt-fast-from-ppa.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: You Can Now Install Apt-Fast From A PPA Repository ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Fatih_M> BrozaC: bilgisayarı yeniden başlatınca açılmadı :/
<Fatih_M> hdd ile ilgili problem var diyo
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> işin iyi tarafı, grub menüsü yoktu o geldi
<subay^^> Fatih_M,
<Fatih_M> bir anlam veremedim
<Fatih_M> fsck yapmak dışında başka bir şeyle uğraşmadım ki yav
<subay^^> hdd elinde kalacak aha buraya yazıyom ... (hdd elinde kalacak)
<suigeneris> ben gördüm yazdı
<Fatih_M> subay^^: sende yap bir fsck :D
<subay^^> yaptım ama yeniden başlatmayacam
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> iyi kök dizine erişim yapabiliyorum :D
<Fatih_M> şu loglara bir bakayım :S
<suigeneris> sabit diskimi küçültüp yeni bir yer açıyorum
<suigeneris> fat32
<subay^^> elfonia, test ettin mi hızlımı o kadar cidden?
<suigeneris> televizyon tanısın diye
<suigeneris> acaba tanıyacak mı?
<suigeneris> az sonra
<suigeneris> donk!
<Fatih_M> [  376.348967] EXT4-fs warning (device sda5): ext4_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure [  376.348976] EXT4-fs warning (device sda5): ext4_clear_journal_err: Marking fs in need of filesystem check. [  376.349576] EXT4-fs (sda5): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended [  376.349953] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<elfonia> en azından tek tek indirmiyor, ortalama hızını ölçmedim
<elfonia> fakat 20-30 paket indirirken ekranın öylece kayması sinirimi bozuyordu
<elfonia> şimdi bir defa da çekiyor
<elfonia> süre olarak kısaldı en azından
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531186/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subay^^> 1010 mu sendeki
<subay^^> elfonia,
<elfonia> evet şu an 10.10 kullanıyorum
<Fatih_M> BrozaC: yardım :D
<elfonia> 11.04 ü açmıyorum dünden bu yana :)
<subay^^> Fatih_M, şimdi sen sadece fsck /dev/sdb1 mi yaptındı
<Fatih_M> fsck yaptım
<Fatih_M> ./dev/sdb1 yaptım onu yemedi
<subay^^> şimdi farklı mı fsck ile fsck /dev/sdb1
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> dur korktum ben bi başlatayım
<subay^^> eğer başlamasa nickini değiştir :))
<Fatih_M> ?
<subay^^> BrozaC ta gözüme gözükmesin
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> hadi bi gidip deneyelim bakalım sebep fsck mi? yoksa sen ekstra bişeyler mi yaptın
<Fatih_M> onun başına aynısı geldi herhalde
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531189/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> BrozaC: yeni fsck ciktisi
<Fatih_M> bir daha reboot atayim
<Fatih_M> subay^^ gelirse selam soylesersiniz .D
<Fatih_M> Allah allah ne işler yav :)
<Fatih_M> bu defa check etti reboot atmadı
<Fatih_M> + grub menüsü yoktu o geldi
<Fatih_M> tek sorun fan fazla dönüyor
<mstfa> BrozaC:
<mstfa> fsck yaptıktan sonra makina açılmadı ne yapmak lazım?
<mstfa> suigeneris: burdamısın
<mstfa> gezegenci: yaşıyosun
<gezegenci> mstfa: evet , şimdilik...
<zfe> mstfa: problemin ne?
<zfe> neden makinan açılmadı
<mstfa> kapatmadan önce fsck yazdık
<zfe> tamam
<mstfa> sonra kapadık açtık icraat yok
<zfe> bitti mi şimdi?
<mstfa> sorun bu, bende o cd taktım öle açtım
<mstfa> bu arada hdd den yedek alabilmenin yolu nedir? bende bir bölüm var şifreli diyor baglamıyor?
<mstfa> an suggestion?
<nick> a suggestion olur
<nick> hatta any suggestions
<mstfa> y yi koymamışık
<mstfa> ne bilim öle göreceni :)
<bgedikoglu> Merhaba arkadaşlar.
<mstfa> anlarlar dedim di
<mstfa> :))
<mstfa> nese
<mstfa> any suggestion?
<nick> why are you proposing a question in English in a Turkish-oriented support channel?
<mstfa> :)
<mstfa> her yolu deniyoz işte
<nick> mstfa, #ubuntu'ya gir. adam akilli sorunu sor o zaman.
<nick> turkce kanalda ingilizce sormanin esprisi yok
<nick> sorunu turkce soruyorsun
<nick> adam ingilizse senin turkce sordugun soruyu nasil anlayacak?
<mstfa> ingilizce ne sordum nick
<mstfa> okudunmu ne yazdıgımı yukarda?
<nick> any suggestions? niye deme ihtiyaci hissediyorsun? onerisi olan yok mu demek cok mu zor?
<mstfa> ubuntucu adam biraz espriden anlar he sen hiç anlamyon
<mstfa> tmm ii özür
<mstfa> önerisi olan var mı acaba?
<todd2> açık kaynak ile ugraşmaktan
<todd2> beyin hücreleri ölüyor demekki
<todd2> fazla yükleme oluyor kafasında
<mstfa> :)
<todd2> tekrar "9" a basarak türkçeye döndürülmeyi bekliyor
<bgedikoglu> Konu nedir? Hangi konuda öneri acaba?
<mstfa> diyelimki bir makinanız var
<mstfa> ancak açılmadı
<mstfa> siz bir cd den açtınız ve dosya yedekleyceksiniz
<mstfa> mumkun mu?
<nick> mumkun
<mstfa> ok
<mstfa> ancak ben yapmaya calıstıgımda kayboluyor
<mstfa> ve şifrelenmiş diyor
<nick> ne kayboluyor
<mstfa> halbuki şifrelememiştim
<bgedikoglu> Başka bir disk takın hiren's boot cd ile açın. Herhangi bir yedekleme programıyla verilerinizi o diske kaydedin.
<mstfa> hdd i 2 ye böldüm
<mstfa> ve bi ad vermiştim
<mstfa> hdd gibi gözüküyor
<mstfa> ancak uzerine tıklayınca açmıyor o bölümü
<bgedikoglu> Hata nedir?
<bgedikoglu> Bölümlemede dosya sistemini yanlış belirtmişsinizdir.
<mstfa> bağlarken şifre girmem gerekiyor naıl girecem şifre mi?
<nick> kullandigin komut ne?
<nick> bence sudo yaziyorsun basina
<nick> o yuzden sifre soruyor
<mstfa> komut kullanmıyorum ubuntu 10.04 cd si ile açtım
<mstfa> places kısmının en altında hdd gibi gözküyo
<mstfa> oradaki hdd yi bağlamalıyım
<bgedikoglu> Tek hdd mi var?
<bgedikoglu> 2 mi?
<mstfa> 1 hdd 2 ye bölümlenmiş
<bgedikoglu> He.
<nick> mstfa, sudo passwd root
<nick> bu komutu yazip bir sifre olustur root icin
<nick> sonra o sifre ile programi acip baglamayi dene
<nick> olmamasi gerekiyor boyle bir sorunun gerci
<bgedikoglu> Ya da terminalde cat /proc/partitions yaz
<bgedikoglu> Çıktıyı buraya pastele
<bgedikoglu> Mount edilmemiştir o partition dicem de..
<bgedikoglu> :S
<nick> mount
<nick> ne diyor
<mstfa> bir yapıştırma çöplüğü adresi verirseniz
<nick> pastebin.com
<nick> codepad.org
<nick> dpaste.com
<nick> sudrap.org
<bgedikoglu> sudrap.org
<nick> var oglu var
<mstfa> http://pastebin.com/nCXR0a3U
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount aufs o - Anonymous - nCXR0a3U - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nick> mstfa, fdisk -l
<mstfa> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00059bb7     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        6079    48829536   83  Linux /dev/sda2  
<mstfa> pardon
<bgedikoglu> pastebin kullansana.
<mstfa> http://pastebin.com/2XVdiGdW
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l ubu - Anonymous - 2XVdiGdW - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bgedikoglu> mkdir /mnt/win/
<bgedikoglu> mount /dev/sda2/ /mnt/win/
<mstfa> mount: can't find /dev/sda2/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mstfa> 50 gb olan bölümü hemen baglıyor
<mstfa> bubölümü baglayamıyor
<bgedikoglu> sda2'de home mu var.
<mstfa> yok sadece dosyalar var
<bgedikoglu> nano /etc/fstab çıktısını yaz bi
<bgedikoglu> cat /etc/fstab yada
<mstfa> http://pastebin.com/KCguVY9c
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fsta - Anonymous - KCguVY9c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mstfa> bi soru sorduk hrkes terketmeye başladı
<mstfa> :)
<mayonezlitonbali> merhabalar
<mstfa> mrb
<mayonezlitonbali> sormak istediğim birkaç şey var
<mayonezlitonbali> cevap verebilirsiniz umarım
<mstfa> hayırlısı
<mayonezlitonbali> Türkiye sınırları içinde nereden Ubuntu tişötü veya bardağı türünden, Ubuntu SHop'ta satılan ürünlerden temin edebilirim?
<mstfa> bilmiyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> diğer soruya geçelim öyleyse :)
<mstfa> hayırlısı
<mayonezlitonbali> 1 dakika
<mayonezlitonbali> ekran görüntüsü almam gerekiyordu da
<mayonezlitonbali> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/7922/ekrangrntsj.png
<mayonezlitonbali> bu bneim Ubuntu menüm
<mayonezlitonbali> bu ubuntu menüsünü
<mayonezlitonbali> nasıl
<mayonezlitonbali> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/Sc_Ah_0AYLI/AAAAAAAAB14/1MPpss4bH64/s1600-h/2965352357_d95215503d_b%5B2%5D.jpg
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 2965352357_d95215503d_b[2].jpg (image) (at lh3.ggpht.com)
<mayonezlitonbali> resimdeki gibi yapabilirim?
<mstfa> canavar gibi
<mayonezlitonbali> :)
<mayonezlitonbali> yani?
<mstfa> seninki daha iimiş
<mayonezlitonbali> orası öyle de
<mayonezlitonbali> dropmenu'yü kastediyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> panel'i değil
<mstfa> ne yapacan?
<mayonezlitonbali> ikinci verdiğim resimde menünün kenarları hafif oval
<mayonezlitonbali> onu kastediyorum :D
<mstfa> ben can derdindeyim senin ugrastın şeye bak :)
<mayonezlitonbali> :D
<mstfa> metacity mi kullanıyon
<mayonezlitonbali> hayırdır?
<mayonezlitonbali> belki yardım edebilrim
<mstfa> benim hdd açmıyo
<mstfa> fsck yazdım ilk başta çalışırken tabi
<mstfa> sonra makinayı açtım kapadım
<mstfa> bida kendine gelemedi
<mayonezlitonbali> benim de HDD çalışmıyor
<digitaloktay> bende turbo sorunu yasiyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> ama exFAT ile biçimlendirdiğimden ötürü öyle :D
<mayonezlitonbali> sizin probleminizi bilemiyorum
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3616.658 MHz (2) 3616.658 MHz (3) 3616.658 MHz (4) 3616.658 MHz (5) 3616.658 MHz (6) 3616.658 MHz
<mayonezlitonbali> metacity kullanmıyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> bu arada
<mayonezlitonbali> Compiz kullanıyorum
<mstfa> compiz menulerde mutlaka o dedğin ayar vardır
<mstfa> ancak nerede inan bilmiyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> :)
<mayonezlitonbali> araştıracağım :)
<mstfa> he araştır
<mstfa> şekil çok önemli
<mayonezlitonbali> benim için öyle :D
<mstfa> benim içinde önemli :)
<mayonezlitonbali> arkadaşlar şu an burada olan kimler var?
<mayonezlitonbali> mustafa dışında
<mayonezlitonbali> ilk sorumu tekrar edeceğim de
<mayonezlitonbali> Türkiye sınırları içinde nereden Ubuntu tişötü veya bardağı türünden, Ubuntu Shop'ta satılan ürünlerden temin edebilirim?
<zfe> mayonezlitonbali: you have the most amazing nick i have ever seen in my whole life
<subay^^> :)
<mstfa> nick
<mstfa> cd ile açınca sudo su yazıyomşuz
<mstfa> sonra nautilus ve dosyalar elimizde
<mstfa> şimdi doyalarımı kopyalım
<mstfa> teşekkür ediyom sanada
<mstfa> ingilizce etmiyom bak dikkatini çekerim
<mstfa> :)
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<subay^^> mrb
<subay^^> buyur mozakca
<mozakca> ben suse türkiyenin resmi sitesini bulamadım
<zfe> ıöıöı
<mozakca> kapandı mı
<subay^^> bilmem
<mozakca> daha doğrusu forum sitesi
<acemi> suse kullanan kalmadigi icindir
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> musait oldun mu
<acemi> pek degil, su an uzun sure kalamayacam makine basinda
<acemi> konu ne, kisa ise...
<subay^^> kısa
<subay^^> ubuntuda çalışırken
<subay^^> fsck yazdım
<subay^^> makina açılmadı
<subay^^> kısaca çözülür mü?
<acemi> mount edilmis yere fsck yapmissindir
<mozakca> Peki suse kullanan sayısının azalmasının sebibi ne?
<subay^^> aman ne bilim delinin birine uyduk
<subay^^> mozakca sana açıklarım sonra dur bi
<acemi> su an diske erisebiliyor musun
<mozakca> tamam bekliyorum
<subay^^> he erisiyom yedeklerimi alıyodum
<acemi> diskten acmak isteyince ne yapiyor
<subay^^> valla oradan açarken yazamadım ne hata verdiğini
<subay^^> ama açıyor aöçıyor
<acemi> grubu geciyorsun degil mi
<subay^^> root pozisyonunda kalıyor
<subay^^> evet grup çıkıyor
<subay^^> orayı geçebiliyom
<acemi> diskin ana bolumunde ici bos forcefsck diye bi dosya olustur
<acemi> sonra resetle
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> fsck tehlikeli komut, cok dikkatli kullanmak lazim
<subay^^> home klasörümüde alsamıydım acemi
<acemi> al
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> acemi, home klasörünü kopyalatmıyor
<subay^^> input/output error gibi bi hata veriyo
<subay^^> tam haklarla nasıl ulaşabilirim home klasörüme
<subay^^> mozakca
<mozakca> buyrun
<subay^^> suse den bahsediyoduk
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> türkiye forum kalmamıs felan demi
<mozakca> benim ilk gözağrım
<mozakca> evet
<mozakca> sadece bir ana sayfa var o kadar
<subay^^> yetmez mi bi ana sayfa
<mozakca> 3 ay önce bir tane forum kurulmuştu şimdi onu da bulamadım
<mozakca> ama bir sorun oluyor çözümünü bulmak için göbeğim çatlıyor
<subay^^> demekki onuda kapamışlar
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> türkçe olmayan forumlar kaldı he
<mozakca> bilgisayarlarımdan birinde suse var birinde ubuntu
<mozakca> ubuntudaki problemleri az çok kendim de çözebiliyorum
<mozakca> ama suseyi 2 yıldır kullanmıyordum
<mozakca> dün kurdum şimdilik problem yok ama
<subay^^> ee niye zorluyon kendini
<mozakca> inşallah problem olmaz diye ellerimi açtım bekliyorum
<subay^^> amaç bilgisayar kullanmak ve yapacan işlerini yapmaksa öle rahat bırakacan
<subay^^> bak ben bir fsck yazıp denedim ne hale geldi :)
<mozakca> biraz değişiklik olsun dedim (bakalım artık nereye kadar gidecek)
<subay^^> mozakca
<mozakca> efendim
<subay^^> o zaman sen benim sorunumu halledrsin
<subay^^> live cd den açınca home klasörünü nasıl kopyalacaz
<mozakca> önce diski bağlayacaksın
<mozakca> sonra dizinin içindekileri harici bir diske kopyalayacaksın
<subay^^> disk bağlıysa içi gözükür demi
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> bende zaten bağlı içindeki klasörleri görebiliyorum nautilus ile
<subay^^> ama diyo ki
<mozakca> ne diyor?
<subay^^> Error while copying. There was an error getting information about the files in the folder "gnome-thumbnail-factory
<subay^^> bu graphical
<subay^^> bide terminalde var
<subay^^> onuda göndermek için şaapım
<subay^^> dur gavurlar bişeyler diyo onu boşver terminali diyolar
<EaRtHQuAKee> root olarak kopyalayin ondan olmuyordur
<subay^^> root olarak olmuyo
<mozakca> evet arkadaşa katılıyorum
<mozakca> root haklarıyla kopyalamayı dene
<EaRtHQuAKee> denediniz mi root olarak?
<subay^^> bende kendime bi yandaş bulacam durun :)
<mozakca> ya da benim anladığım disk okunamıyor o yüzden kopyalanamıyor
<subay^^> sudo nautilus la şaaptım olmadı
<subay^^> hata verdi
<mozakca> silmiş olabilir misin yanlışlıkla
<subay^^> ohh mozakca
<EaRtHQuAKee> terminalde kopyalamayi deneyin o zaman komutla
<subay^^> denedim
<subay^^> kopyalacam yere diyoki o bir dizin değil diyor
<EaRtHQuAKee> ne yaziyorsunuz komut olarak?
<subay^^> sudo cp /home/ /media/My Passport/yyy
<EaRtHQuAKee> klasor boyle kopyalanmiyor ama
<subay^^> valla
<subay^^> demek gavur beni kandırdı
<subay^^> :)
<EaRtHQuAKee> soyleyeyim ne yazmaniz gerektigini
<EaRtHQuAKee> sudo cp -r /home /media/My\ Passport/yyy
<EaRtHQuAKee> bunu yazacaksiniz
<EaRtHQuAKee> hem -r onemli hem de bosluk karakteri sorun yaratmis escapeledik
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> ok bi deneyim
<mozakca> subay böyle durumlarda arada dosya ismi arasında boşluk olması durumunda dosya isminin
<mozakca> bir bölümünü yaz sonra tab tuşuna bas
<mozakca> kalanını ubuntun tamamlar
<subay^^> hmmm yaptım öle yazdı
<mozakca> bir de kopyalamayı hedeflediğin klasörün izinlerini düzenle
<mozakca> şunun gibi
<mozakca> sudo chmod 777 /dosya yolu
<subbay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -r /home /media/My\ Passport/yedekhome cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/My Passport/yedekhome/home/ubuntu/.pulse/daca461c8d858416f528a5c24cdea2ea-runtime': Operation not permitted cp: cannot stat `/home/ubuntu/.gvfs': Permission denied
<subay^^> ahanda böle bi hata verdi
<EaRtHQuAKee> bazi dosyalari kopyalayamayabilir
<EaRtHQuAKee> islemi durdurdu mu devam ediyor mu hataya ragmen?
<mozakca> işte bu söylediğim şey
<mozakca> dosya izinlerini düzenle
<subay^^> durdurdu
<subay^^> bişey yapmadı
<subay^^> ama bişe dicem o dosyadan vaz geçmiş değiliz yedek alıyoz sadece dosya izinlerinde oynama yaparsak sonra bizi iice ugraştırmsın
<EaRtHQuAKee> tar ile al o zaman direk
<subay^^> komut alayım
<EaRtHQuAKee> sudo tar -pcf /media/My\ Passport/yyy.tar /home
<EaRtHQuAKee> yyy.tar diye dosya olusturacak harici harddiskte
<subay^^> yyy yok yedekhome var artık
<EaRtHQuAKee> sonra istediginiz zaman acip icinden alirsiniz
<EaRtHQuAKee> farketmez
<EaRtHQuAKee> oraya bi dosya ismi verin
<subay^^> ok deniyim
<subbay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo tar -pcf /media/My\ Passport/yedekhome.tar /home tar: Removing leading `/' from member names tar: /home/ubuntu/.gvfs: Cannot stat: Permission denied tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<EaRtHQuAKee> okuyamiyor yine o dosyalari o zaman
<subay^^> yani aynen öle
<subay^^> dicenki bu nasıl böle oldu
<subay^^> fsck yaptı ne yaptıysa
<subay^^> çalışıyoduk negüzel yazdık fsck die
<subay^^> sonra bi baktım açılmıyo bu bida
<EaRtHQuAKee> hmm
<EaRtHQuAKee> direk home u kopyalamayin o zaman
<EaRtHQuAKee> bu sistem dosyalarini okumada sorun oluyor dogal olarak
<subay^^> bende öle yapacam bakacam çok lazım olanları alıcam
<EaRtHQuAKee> icinden istediginiz kendi klasorlerinizi kopyalayin cp -r ile
<mozakca> subay
<mozakca> bu linki bir incele
<mozakca> http://www.belgeler.org/howto/rescue-knoppix.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Knoppix ile Sistem Kurtarma (at www.belgeler.org)
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> knoppix indirecez he
<subay^^> bana mantıklı gelmeyen ne söliim
<subay^^> birisi benim kapalı bilgisayarımı açacak
<subay^^> içerisine ubuntu cd si koyacak
<subay^^> sonra benim dosyalarımı kopyalayacak
<subay^^> bu mumkun mu ki
<subay^^> ben bir şifre girmeden kendi home klasörümü taşıya bileyim
<subay^^> ne anlamı kaldı o zaman kullanıcın home klasörünü şifrelemesinin?
<subay^^> benim bu bilgisyara program yuklerken kullandıgım şifre yi bilmeden herke gelir benim dosyaları götürür herhalde
<subay^^> biz nerde yanlış yapıyoruz
<ekolojik> subay^^: senin söylediğin şeyi ben bikaç gün önce yaptım
<ekolojik> ubuntu live cd ile bilgileri ubs belleğe attım
<ekolojik> ama nerde yanlış yapıyoruz sorusun8n cevabını ben de bilmiyorum
<ekolojik> bilen vaersa söylesin
<subay^^> yani biri gelip ubuntu livela girecek bizim malzemeyi alıp gidecek he
<ekolojik> aynen öyle
<subay^^> yemiş öle guvenlik olayını he
<ekolojik> komut satırına sudo sh yazıp root olması yeterli
<subay^^> sudo sh mı
<subay^^> sh ne icin
<slarikan> şifresi neydi live cd nin
<ekolojik> root olmak için
<mus2aktas> herkese iyi geceler
<ekolojik> slarikan bişey anlamadım
<ekolojik> dediğinden
<mus2aktas> terminalde bir dizine girebilmek için hangi komutu kullanmalıyım
<slarikan> sudo sh deyince şifre istemiyomu
<ekolojik> istemiyor
<slarikan> :P
<ekolojik> bu arada bi düzeltme yapayım
<ekolojik> ubuntu live cd ile yapmadım kopyalama işini
<ekolojik> ophcrack cd"si vardı elimde onunla yaptım
<subbay> o ne cd si yaw
<suigeneris> mus2aktas, cd
<mus2aktas> suigeneris: geriye dönmek için cd'nin yanına
<mus2aktas> yani bi önceki dizne dönmek için
<mus2aktas> ne yazıyoruz
<mus2aktas> winde cd.. yapınca dönüyodu
<mus2aktas> ubuntuda nasıl
<suigeneris> cd ..
<mus2aktas> ok
<mus2aktas> arada boşluk var
<mus2aktas> anladım
<mus2aktas> saol
<suigeneris> arada boşluk var
<mus2aktas> suigeneris: menu.lst dosyası grub içerisinde yok
<suigeneris> bir üst dizine dönmek için cd .., bir önceki dizine dönmek için cd -
<mus2aktas> olmaması normalmi
<suigeneris> grub2 ise normal
<slarikan> normal
<mus2aktas> ok anladım
<slarikan> grub.cfg var onun yerine
<mus2aktas> açılış ekranındaki eski kernelleri silmek istedim
<mus2aktas> gksu gedit komutu ile dizine gittim ama menu.lst yok
<mus2aktas> hımmmm
<mus2aktas> nakıyorum hemen
<mus2aktas> birazdan geliyorum
<mus2aktas> suigeneris: cok saol
<mus2aktas> oldu
<mus2aktas> grubu temizledim
<suigeneris> bir şey değil
<subay^^> bir iso var birde md5
<subay^^> nasıl kontrol edecez?
<TurkeR> subay^^, neyi kontrol edeceksin
<TurkeR> isonun md5 ini mi
<acemi> subay^^: md5sum dosya.iso
<acemi> veya md5sum -c dosya.md5
<subay^^> acemi müsaitleştin mi biraz
<acemi> evet
<subay^^> en son fsck /dev/sda1 -y yaptım biraz açtı
<subay^^> siyah ekran çıktı mouse ortada dönüyodu sonra bişey yapmamıştı
<acemi> forcefsck yaptin mi
<subay^^> o klasör yaptım ve bilgisayar şuan kapalı
<acemi> klasor degil
<subay^^> mkdir forcefsck
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> demekki yapmamışım
<acemi> su an diski goruyor musun
<subay^^> şuan görmüyom görecek hale geliyim dur
<subay^^> tamam
<acemi> mount mu ettin
<subay^^> mount etmedim bilgisayarı açtım ctrl alt f1 ile console a düştüm
<subay^^> login oldum
<subay^^> live cd ile açayım istersen
<acemi> rm -rf /forcefsck
<acemi> root ile
<subay^^> tmm
<acemi> touch /forcefsck
<acemi> reboot
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> dosya sistemini kontrol ediyo şuan
<subay^^> kontrol bittikten sonra yine siyah ekran ve dönen mouse şekli ile bekleşiyoruz
<acemi> ne yaptin da oldu, su an dosya sistemin tmm sanirim
<subay^^> bilgisayarla normal çalışırken
<subay^^> fsck /dev/sda1 dedim
<subay^^> sonra yine sadece
<subay^^> fsck dedim
<subay^^> sonra bilgisayarı açıp kapadım
<acemi> niye dedin, sorun neydi
<subay^^> açılmayınca fsck dedim
<subay^^> beyinsizlik parayla mı acemi
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> demez olaydım sözde kontrol ediyomuş hdd yi
<subay^^> açılmadında fsck dedikten sonra clean(y/n) diye sormaya başladı
<subay^^> yes dedim durdum
<subay^^> baktım dosya bitecek gibi değil
<subay^^> yarıda kestim
<subay^^> daha sonra
<subay^^> fsck /dev/sda1 -y dedim
<subay^^> daha sonrada senin sölediklerin
<subay^^> bu kadar
<acemi> valla benim makinem olsa bastan kurardim
<subay^^> knoppix in cd sini indirip şaaptim
<subay^^> baştan kuruyum kuruyum sorun değil
<subay^^> de
<subay^^> anki diye şeyim var
<subay^^> amule de dosyalar var
<acemi> al o dosyalari duruyorsa
<subay^^> duruyorda alamadım ki
<subay^^> kopyalayamadı bile
<acemi> neden?
<subay^^> usb ye hdd bağladım
<subay^^> bilmiyom
<acemi> ne yaptin da olmadi
<subay^^> bende biraz internet okuyup knoppix cd si indirdim
<subay^^> kopyala yapıştır yaptım
<subay^^> sudo nautilus ile açmıştım
<acemi> root olarak login olabiliyormussun
<subay^^> oluyom tabi
<acemi> onlara gerek yoktu
<acemi> dosyalari goruyor musun
<subay^^> gizli o dosyalar nautilusta görebiliyodum
<subay^^> consoleda hiç denemedim
<acemi> konsoldan root olacaksin deminki gibi
<acemi> cd /home/kullanici/.Amule
<acemi> olmasi lazim
<acemi> ya da cd /home/kullanici  yap, sonra ls -alh diye listele, amule klasoru neymis gorursun
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> onun icinde bir alt klasore geliyordu dosyalar
<subay^^> .aMule mus
<acemi> Incoming ne oyle birseydi sanirim
<subay^^> yok komple almam lazım
<acemi> oyleyse kullanicinin ana klasorunde iken
<subay^^> usb hdd bağlasam bağlar mı şimdi
<acemi> cp -arp .aMule /mnt/usbyi_mount_ettigin_yer
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> takmadan once fdisk -l de
<acemi> sonra tak, 2-3 saniye bekleyip tekrar fdisk -l
<acemi> listeye yeni eklenen aygit usbdir
<acemi> mount /dev/sdxxx /media/xxx
<acemi> usb ntfs mi
<subay^^> hıı
<subay^^> /dev/sdb
<subay^^> böle gözüküyo
<subay^^> dosya sistemi vfat
<acemi> sayisi yok mu
<acemi> sdb1 mi
<subay^^> fdisk -l diyince sayı göstermedi yanında
<subay^^> ama bişey dicem
<subay^^> bu sonradan bağlamış bunu altta herhalde
<kerim> iyi geceler arkadaşlar
<subay^^> HPFS/NTFS sistemli bişey sdb1
<acemi> vfat degil yani
<subay^^> df -T yaptımdı daha önce orda vfat diye gösteriyodu
<acemi> aygit adi kesin sdb degil mi, kendi disklerinle filan karistirma da
<subay^^> yok tamam sdb1
<acemi> mkdir /media/usb
<acemi> dpkg -l ntfs*
<acemi> yapinca ntfs-3g diye bi paket yuklu gorunuyor mu
<acemi> yukluyse basinda ii vardir
<subay^^> yuklu
<acemi> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<subay^^> yazdım komutu
<subay^^> ama anlayamadım yaptı mı?
<acemi> ls /media/usb yazinca usb diskteki dosyalari goruyor musun
<acemi> ls /media/usb/ yazinca usb diskteki dosyalari goruyor musun
<subay^^> yok
<subay^^> NTFS signuture is missing
<acemi> ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<subay^^> ntfsprogs yukle diyo
<subay^^> yukleim ?
<acemi> evet
<acemi> internete giriyor mu
<subay^^> giriyo
<acemi> tmm
<subay^^> yok girmiyomus
<subay^^> dur bi kablo takam belki bağlanır
<acemi> bekle
<acemi> o diski kendi makinene tak
<acemi> su an calisan
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> bu makinede ntfsprogs u yukle
<acemi> root olarak ntfsfix /dev/sdxxx yap
<acemi> sync de
<acemi> cikar
<acemi> otekine tak
<acemi> otekinde mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<acemi> ls /media/usb/ -alh
<subay^^> root@debian:~# ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<subay^^> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1.
<acemi> niye sdb1 dedin
<acemi> bunda sdb1 mi ki
<subay^^> he aynı
<subay^^> fdisk -l ile baktım
<acemi> fdisk -l ile gordun mu
<acemi> umount /dev/sdb1 de oyleyse
<acemi> sonra ntfsfix
<acemi> sonra sync
<subay^^> root@debian:~# ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<subay^^> Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<subay^^> FAILED
<subay^^> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<subay^^> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<subay^^> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<acemi> dosy sistemi ne sdb1 in
<acemi> ntfs degil mi
<subay^^> bi sn
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/xwqZ2fam
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:~# fdisk -l Dis - Anonymous - xwqZ2fam - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subay^^> bu ustekinde öle
<subay^^> ama bak burda başka gibi
<acemi> umount /dev/sdb1; mount ciktisi nedir
<acemi> umount /dev/sdb1; mount
<acemi> komut bu
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/uAELchGt
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:~# umount /dev/sdb - Anonymous - uAELchGt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> su an ntfsfix /dev/sdb1  yapinca cikti ne
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/nA6r4mjJ
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:~# ntfsfix /dev/sd - Anonymous - nA6r4mjJ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> veri varmiydi icinde
<subay^^> var bi sürü
<acemi> disk bozuk gorunuypr, baska yerde gorebiliyor musun
<subay^^> baska yer yok
<subay^^> bi burası var bide o laptop
<subay^^> burda dosyalar gözüküyodu bi yedekleyim mi?
<acemi> bi bak icine
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> acemi çok önemli 90 gb veri var başka bi hdd ye yedekleyim mi?
<subay^^> şuan görebiliyom
<acemi> yedekle
<acemi> diger makinedeki verileri de agdan atalim olmazsa bu makineye
<acemi> diski karistirma
<subay^^> ağdan nası atacaz görmüyo ki
<subay^^> bak aklıma ne geldi
<subay^^> çu knoppix le bi açayımmı
<acemi> olur
<acemi> bu makineye ping atabiliyorsa, agdan atariz
<subay^^> knoppix le açıyım wireless i tanırsa kesin pingler
<subay^^> muhtemelen tanıyacaktır
<subay^^> tanımassa bile ubuntu nun live cd si wireless ağına geliyo
<subay^^> aslında iptal edip direk ubuntu live ile açayım demi
<acemi> farketmez, ikisi de ayni
<acemi> knoppix de debian ubuntu da
<subay^^> knoppix açtı
<subay^^> usb ye takıyımmı bi hdd yi
<acemi> agdan atacagiz, usb yine sorun yapar
<acemi> ping atmiyor mu
<subay^^> atıyor
<acemi> tmm oyleyse, bu makinende ssh sunucu kurulu mu
<acemi> netstat -tanp | grep 22  de cikti varsa kuruludur
<subay^^> çıktı var
<acemi> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<acemi> gibi olacak
<subay^^> root@debian:~# netstat -tanp | grep 22
<subay^^> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.4:32909       78.40.125.4:6667        ESTABLISHED 2278/xchat
<subay^^> tcp        1      0 192.168.2.4:45945       78.46.20.5:80           CLOSE_WAIT  2226/gvfsd-http
<acemi> aptitude install openssh-server
<suigeneris> yok ssh falan, dava kapanmıştır
<acemi> ssh sunucu yuklu olmayan makine olur mu yahu
<acemi> en onemli seylerden biri
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> tamam yuklu şimdi
<acemi> bu makinede normal kullanici olarak terminal acip: mkdir ~/yedek
<subay^^> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3275/sshd
<acemi> kullanici adi hakan mi burada
<subay^^> hakan@debian:~$
<acemi> mkdir ~/yedek yaptiysan diger makinede diski mount et
<acemi> teminal ac, kullanicinin ana klasorune git
<acemi> scp -r .aMule hakan@ip_adresi:~/yedek/
<subay^^> acemi bu @ işareti us klavyede nerdeki?
<acemi> scp -r .aMule -l hakan ip_adresi:~/yedek/
<acemi> scp -l hakan -r .aMule ip_adresi:~/yedek/
<acemi> 2.
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> bu komutu kabul etmedi scp kullanımı diye bişey çıktı
<subay^^> tmm işareti buldum @
<acemi> oyleyse ilk halini kullan
<acemi> -o User=hakan mis -l degil, neyse
<acemi> -l su da vardi, karistirmisim
<subay^^> no route the host
<acemi> ip yanlistir
<subay^^> modemde ssh yönlendirmemi yapacam?
<acemi> ping atmiyor muydu
<acemi> modemle isin yok
<acemi> ayni agda degiller mi
<acemi> 2 makinenin ip'si nedir
<subay^^> 192.168.2.4 bu
<subay^^> 2.2 öbürü
<acemi> digerinden ping -c2  192.168.2.4
<acemi> yapinca ne oluyor
<subay^^> ping atmıyor
<subay^^> ikiside bağlı ağa
<acemi> peki 192.168.2.1  e atiyor mu
<subay^^> ne saçma oldu demi
<subay^^> atıyor
<acemi> 2 makine de 2.1 e atiyor mu
<subay^^> evet
<subay^^> modemi kaldır at de
<acemi> ssh hakan@192.168.2.4  deyince ne yapiyor
<acemi> digeri
<subay^^> No route the host
<subay^^> ssh: connect to host ..... port 22: no route the host
<acemi> ifconfig yazinca netmask i ne gorunuyor
<subay^^> 255.255.255.0
<acemi> mask diye geciyor
<subay^^> he bu işte
<acemi> ip route ls  icinde 192.168.2.0/24 icin satir var mi
<subay^^> 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0
<acemi> eth0 yo o listede degil mi
<subbay> knoppix@Microknoppix:/media/sda1/home/hakan$ ip route ls 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.2  metric 2  default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<acemi> sen eskiden agdan birbirlerini goremiyor muydun
<subay^^> ben eskiden ağdan birbirimi görüyodum
<subay^^> knoppix değildi
<subay^^> ubuntu live cd yapım mı şunu
<acemi> olsun, ag ayarlari dogru
<acemi> bu makine de digerine ping atmiyor degil mi
<subay^^> atmıyor
<acemi> sacma bi durum
<subay^^> bencede
<subay^^> bekle ne geldi aklıma
<subay^^> bu debian ın
<acemi> ubuntu deneyelim bari
<subay^^> network manager conf u varya
<subay^^> managed=True olması gerekir demi?
<acemi> hayir
<subay^^> geçende böle burnumuzdan getirmişti
<acemi> bu makinede hem wireless hem de kablo mu var
<subay^^> hıı
<subay^^> kabloyla bağlı değilim ama
<acemi> su an hangisi ile baglisin
<subay^^> wireless bundada
<acemi> ipsi dogru degil mi
<subay^^> dogru
<wingless> konuya ortadan dalıyorum da
<acemi> 2.4 yani wlan0
<wingless> reverse ssh denediniz mi?
<acemi> hicbiri birbirini pinglemiyor ki wingless
<wingless> :(
<subay^^> evet ikiside wlan 0
<subay^^> crossover kablo var
<acemi> o zaman da ip almayacak, manuel vermen gerekecek filan
<acemi> yapabilirsen olur ama
<subay^^> valla komutları sen sölüyon ben yapıyom
<subay^^> kablo takmaya ne var takıyon
<acemi> tak deneyelim oyleyse
<subay^^> ubuntu live cd yapalım mı?
<subay^^> sen bilin hangisi?
<acemi> oncelikle bunla deneyelim
<subay^^> crossover?
<acemi> evet, wirelesslar bagli kalsin
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> taktiktan sonra 2 makinede de ifconfig deyip eth0 listede var mi bi bak
<acemi> varsa ip'si var mi
<subay^^> networkmanager.conf?
<subay^^> knoppix bağlanmaya çalıştı sonra durdu bağlanmadı
<acemi> bosver onu konsola gec
<subay^^> tamam
<BrozaC> konsol iidir :)
<subay^^> patron sensin
<acemi> taktiktan sonra 2 makinede de ifconfig deyip eth0 listede var mi bi bak
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/jfTNZ6bF
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:/# ifconfig eth0 - Anonymous - jfTNZ6bF - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subbay> http://pastebin.com/G2FxP7SV
<ubuntu-tr> Title: knoppix@Microknoppix:/media/sd - Anonymous - G2FxP7SV - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0  birinde
<acemi> ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.0.0.0  digerinde
<subbay> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied SIOCSIFNETMASK: Permission denied
<acemi> root sun degil mi
<BrozaC> oh 8 bit çok olmadımı acemi ?
<acemi> belki makine ekleriz
<BrozaC> :) 65000 tanemi
<subay^^> bu knoppix te root nasıl olunur
<acemi> her ihtimali dusunmek lazim
<acemi> subay^^:  sudo sh
<subbay> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:92:4d:cf:ed             inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: fe80::21d:92ff:fe4d:cfed/64 Scope:Link
<acemi> bu hangisi, knoppix mi
<subay^^> he
<acemi> digerinde de 10.0.0.3 ile ayni komut
<subay^^> dosyaların alınacagı makina
<subay^^> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:d0:5a:b5:20
<subay^^>           inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<subay^^> diğeride tamam
<acemi> ping -c1 10.0.0.2
<subay^^> PING 10.0.0.2 (10.0.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<subay^^> From 10.0.0.3 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<subay^^> --- 10.0.0.2 ping statistics ---
<subay^^> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<acemi> kablo saglam mi
<acemi> ve kesin cross mu
<subay^^> sağlam
<subay^^> kesin cross
<subay^^> knoppix in network manager i bağlantı var demiyo ama
<subay^^> auto eth 0 bağlı değil
<acemi> knoppix 10.0.0.2 ye atiyor mu
<subay^^> 10.0.0.3
<acemi> knoppix, 10.0.0.2 ye ping atiyor mu
<subbay> yok
<acemi> knoppix, 10.0.0.3 e ping atiyor mu
<subbay> yok
<acemi> kendine de mi atmiyor
<subay^^> kknoppix 10.0.0.2
<subay^^> debian 3
<subay^^> knoppix her ikisine ne kendine ne diğerine ping atmıyor
<acemi> knoppix .2 veya .3 e ping atiyor mu
<subay^^> debian knoppix i pişnglemiyo ama kendini pingliyo
<acemi> tmm
<acemi> knoppix de ip route ls  ciktisi nedir
<subbay> sh-4.1# ip route ls 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.2  metric 2  default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<subay^^> root@debian:/# ip route ls
<subay^^> 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.4  metric 2
<subay^^> 10.0.0.0/8 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.3
<subay^^> default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<acemi> ip addr add 10.0.0.0/8 dev eth0
<acemi> knoppix de
<acemi> sonra yine ping denemesi
<subbay> sh-4.1# ip route ls 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.2  metric 2  10.0.0.0/8 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.0  default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<subbay> kend'n'de p'ngleyem'yo
<acemi> ip route del 10.0.0.0/8
<acemi> ip addr add 10.0.0.0/8 dev eth0 src 10.0.0.2
<subbay> sh-4.1# ip route del 10.0.0.0/8 RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<subbay> Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "src" is a garbage.
<subay^^> ubuntu live cd yi hatırlatıyorum sadece ok
<acemi> iyi onunla boot et
<acemi> kablo takili olmasin boot ederken
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> oncelikle wirelesslar calisiyorsa onlarin ip'den ping denersin
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> ikiside birbirini şaaptırıyo
<subay^^> wireless ustunden
<subay^^> kopyalayacam hdd media bölümünde rakamsal gözüküyo
<subay^^> o yuzden içerigine giremiyom
<acemi> subbay: mount; fdisk -l; ls /mnt/  ciktisi nedir
<subbay> http://pastebin.com/vmyKphRj
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # mount; fdisk -l; ls /mnt/ a - Anonymous - vmyKphRj - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> mkdir -p /mnt/sda1
<acemi> mkdir -p /mnt/sda2
<acemi> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<acemi> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<subbay> tmm yaptim
<acemi> home olan sda2 mi
<subbay> sda1
<acemi> cd /mnt/sda1
<acemi> orada kullanicinin klasorunu bulup geciyorsun
<acemi> ls   ile bakarsin
<acemi> cd   ile gecersin
<subbay> tmm
<subbay> ordayım
<subbay> scp deneyimmi?
<acemi> ls -alh yazinca .aMule gorunuyor degil mi
<subbay> drwxr-xr-x  4 1000 1000 4,0K 2010-11-13 13:02 .aMule
<acemi> scp yapabilirsin
<subay^^>  scp -r .aMule hakan@ip_adresi:~/yedek/
<acemi> evet
<acemi> soru sorarsa yes
<acemi> bi de hakan'Ä°n parolayi soracak
<subay^^> tamam dosyaları atmaya başladı
<subay^^> diger dosyalarımıda bu şekilde atıcam herhalde
<subay^^> ?
<acemi> baska dosyalarinda varsa ayni yontemle atabilirsin
<subay^^> tomboy notlarım nerdedir?
<acemi> bilmiyorum
<subay^^> yoksa bu yöntemle tüm home atsam ne olur?
<acemi> internetten bulursun onlarin yerlerini
<acemi> atabilirsin
<subay^^> yada home içindeki tüm hakan ı atsam olmaz mı?
<subay^^> yani sonradan debian kurarken ekleyebilirim demi
<acemi> olur ama aynen geri kopyalama
<acemi> lazim olanlari bulup ayikla
<subay^^> hmm tamam
<subay^^> o zaman bu ve anki yi atayım birde tomboyun yerlerini bulayım yeter
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> debian mı kurayım buna?
<acemi> ben olsam debian kurarim
<subay^^> kurarken home klasörünü ayrı biyere kur diyo ya
<subay^^> 80 gb bunun hdd si
<subay^^> ne kadar home için ayırayım?
<subay^^> ya da sistem dosyaları için debian ne kadar yer yetrlidir?
<acemi> benim genelde yaptigim; 256mb /boot, 5gb /, buyukce alan /home, 10gb /var, 1gb /tmp, 1-2 civari swap
<acemi> swapi ramin 1.5 kati tut, belki hibernate yaparsin
<subay^^> sen her birine ayrı yer mi yapıyon
<acemi> her birine degil, bunlara
<acemi> ayrica bazi seyleri de diske degil, ramdisk atiyorum
<subay^^> dur yazıyım ben buları
<acemi> /var/lock filan gibi
<subay^^> aha niye hdd ye yazıp silmesin diye mi?
<acemi> bu standar birsey degil, ornegin proxy veya veritabani olacaksa /var buyuk olacak
<subay^^> benim nasıl saf bi kullanıcı oldumu biliyon
<acemi> genelde diske minimum yazacak sekilde ayarliyorum, ram iyi ise /tmp de ramdiske mesela
<subay^^> nasıl ayarlayayım ki sistemim çöktügünde geri yukleyince dagılmasınlar
<subay^^> 2 gb ram
<acemi> sende sadece / /home ve swap olsa simdilik yeterli
<acemi> swapi 3gb yaparsin
<acemi> / 15
<acemi> gerisi home
<subay^^> ./tmp yi ram a yapınca bilgisayarın daha hızlı çalışıyo?
<acemi> firefox klasorunu filan da komple /tmp icine ramdiske atiyorum, o mesela cok hizlandiriyor
<subay^^> ama debian kurarken ben o firefozx felan görmüyom
<subay^^> sen sonradan mı ayarlıyon bunu
<acemi> iceweasel
<acemi> neyse ben cikiyorum
<subay^^> bu dediklerinin hepsini fresh install demi yapıyon?
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-14
<subay^^> acemi, hatırlıyorsun dün bir usb hdd ye dosya kopyalamaya çalışmıştık. sonra disk bozuk görünüyor demiştin. ben o hdd yi önemli verilerimi tutayım diye kullanıyordum. acaba o hdd nin bozuk olup olmadıgını anlayacak bir yol ve bozuk değilse ona nasıl bir dosya sistemi oluşturmalıyım ki bundan sonra ki yedeklerimde bana sorun çıkarmasın. biliyorsunki debian temelli sistemler kullanıyorum. musait olunca yapabilecegimiz birşey va
<subay^^> rsa yapalım. saolasın
<acemi> windows makinelere bagliyor musun o diski
<subay^^> yok windows kullanacagım disk ayrı
<subay^^> ben bunu biçimlendirirken yer kazancım olsun diye o sistemle yapmıştım
<acemi> yani dosya formatini ntfs yapmak zorunda degilsin?
<subay^^> değilim
<subay^^> debian kullanıcam bundan sonra laptopta ve desktop ta
<acemi> icindeki verileri bir yere aldiysan oncelikle badblocks ile kontrol et
<subay^^> içindeki verileri başka biyere kopyaladım. hdd de veri var ama şuan önemi yok yedekli. hdd senindir..
<subay^^> bu makinada debian squeeze kurulu
<acemi> ne olarak gorunuyor su an
<acemi> /dev/ss?
<subay^^> /dev/sdb1
<acemi> mount ediliyse once umount etmen gerekiyor
<acemi> root olarak umount /dev/sdb1
<subay^^> umount ettim
<acemi> sonra mount dediginde gelen listede /dev/sdb ile baslayan birsey olmamali
<acemi> tek partition var degil mi icinde?
<subay^^> http://pastebin.com/QTpGJp1K
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@debian:~# mount /dev/sda - Anonymous - QTpGJp1K - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subay^^> evet tek parça
<acemi> badblocks -s /dev/sdb
<acemi> oncelikle bu tesi bitirsin
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> oncelikle bu testi bitirsin
<acemi> bunda hata cikmazsa: badblocks -ws /dev/sdb
<acemi> icindeki veriler gidecek yalniz
<subay^^> sorun değil
<subay^^> tesler bitince yazarım
<acemi> hepsinde done derse, diskte fiziksel sorun yok demektir
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> 2.si uzun surer
<subay^^> senin için sorun olmayacaksa benim içinde sorun yok
<subay^^> ozcanesen, ozcan naber
<ozcanesen> iyilik subay senden naber
<subay^^> ne olsun iyidir. çanakkaleden gelen bi arkadaşımla görüştüm geçen. uzun yıllar önce oraya gitmiş. dedim iyi ozcanesen sen kerim bide asker arkadaşım 4 kişi çanakkale de
<subay^^> bir gidersem oraya 4 ünüzüde ziyaret edecem :)
<ozcanesen> yağmursuz günde gel
<ozcanesen> pişman olursun yoksa :)
<subay^^> sel oluyodur allah bilir ya oralar yağmurda
<ozcanesen> sel olmuyor
<ozcanesen> tamamen insan ıslatma odaklı yağıyor
<ozcanesen> rüzgarla birleşip
<ozcanesen> şemsiye kırıyor
<ozcanesen> sonra üzerine üzerine yağıyor
<subay^^> yani kısaca yukardan düşmüyo su damlası hortumla yandan ıslatıyolar diyon :)
<ozcanesen> aynen öyle :)
<subay^^> haıyırlısı.. benim ocak gibi orda olma olanlarım var
<subay^^> çanakkaleden eceabata geçecem ordan edirneye ordan geri ankaraya
<subay^^> olanlarım*planlarım
<ozcanesen> 3 aydır ordayım ben bile karşıya geçemedim daha
<ozcanesen> :D
<subay^^> tamam berabercene geçeriz
<subay^^> ordada imam arkadaşım var
<subay^^> adamın cami denizin kenarındaymış
<subay^^> dönerkende istanbuldakileri ziyaret edem diyom
<subay^^> gubu mesela
<subay^^> aha 5 kişi oldu
<subay^^> çok eğlenceli olacak :)
<ozcanesen> yıllık izin falan mı kullanıcaksın
<ozcanesen> nerden geliyor bu bol gezentilik :)
<bsod1> arkadaşlar openjdk compiler'ının nerde olduğunu biliyor musunuz? /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin da yok
<subay^^> ben şehir içi gezmem pek şehir dışı fırsat buldukça geziyom.. ama bu gezme değil arkadaşları ziyaret etme sayılır
<subay^^> zaten şu kısa ömürde yapacak ne işimiz var işte böle şeyler :)
<subay^^> bsod1
<subay^^> /usr/bin/java
<subay^^> burda olabilir mi?
<bsod1> hayır olamaz
<ozcanesen> javanın compiler'ı olur mu benim kafama bu takıldı
<acemi> olur
<ozcanesen> oluyormuş evet
<acemi> byte codea ceviriyor
<acemi> sanal makine icin assembly yani
<subay^^> acemi, bu usb hdd için yaptıklarımı, yeni sitem kuracağım laptop hdd si içinde yapayım mı_?
<acemi> diskten supheleniyorsan, daha once vukuati varsa yap
<subay^^> şüphelenmiyom ve bu vukuatsız
<acemi> gerek yok oyleyse
<acemi> dosya sistemi olrak ext4 secersin
<acemi> btrfs cikana kadar
<subay^^> kurulum aşamasına gelince zaten sana danışmadan yapmıcam, bisefer kuracam bida kurmayacam buna bişe
<subay^^> btrfs nedir
<acemi> ext3 gibi bi dosya sistemi
<acemi> ama henuz gelistirilme asamasinda
<subay^^> kim geliştiriyo debian cılar mı
<acemi> oracle
<subay^^> oracle satmasın onu bize
<acemi> ozgur yazilim
<subay^^> hayırlısı, o zaman herşeyimizde ext4 mü çalışacaz
<subay^^> şimdilik yane
<acemi> ozel bir sebep olmadikca evet
<subay^^> birşey daha var
<subay^^> şimdi bu usb hdd nin işi bitince
<subay^^> onu öle bi şifrelesekki FBI 2 ayda şifresini çözemese :))
<subay^^> mümkün mü?
<acemi> tamaminda gizli bilgi mi olacak yoksa bir kismi mi sifrelenecek
<subay^^> hangisi verimli olursa öle olsun
<subay^^> ben bu hdd yi sadece kendi özel dosyalarım için tutuyorum
<acemi> tamamini sifrelemeye gerek yok bence
<acemi> icinde sifreli klasor olusturusun
<subay^^> olur
<subay^^> feru geçen bir sorunumda yardımcı olmaya çalışmışsın göremedim sonra farkettim sende yoktun. hallettim. tşk ederim
<ozcanesen> acemi: neden ntfs bağladığımda fuseblk olarak bağlanıyor biliyor musun?
<acemi> userspace filesystem diye bi olay var, onunla ilgili
<ozcanesen> harddiskimin 50 derecelere kadar ısınmasına bu sebep oluyor olabilir mi
<acemi> olamaz
<acemi> cpu mu, disk mi
<ozcanesen> cpu 51
<ozcanesen> gpu 45
<ozcanesen> hdd 47
<acemi> yani elle tutamayacak kadar sicak mi disk
<ozcanesen> el yakmıyor ama rahatsız ediyor
<acemi> diskte problem vardir
<ozcanesen> 5400 rpm olması ve sistemin ona 7200 muamelesi yapmasından dolayı ısınıyordur
<ozcanesen> diye kurdum ben kafamda
<acemi> o tip seylere yazilim mudahale edemez
<subay^^> ahanda buyrun benim bu laptopun hdd side bazen 47 derece oluyodu
<subay^^> özcan esen lm-sensors yuklemeyi biliyonm mu?
<subay^^> hani ona göre module falan yukleniyomuş
<acemi> sensors-detect yapinca kendi hallediyor
<subay^^> ben yaptım öle ama -2 derece gösterdiği yerler vardı
<acemi> sonunda modulleri ben yukleyeyim mi diye sorar
<subay^^> mantıklı gelmedi
<subay^^> sonunda başlangıca modulu yukleyim felan diyo evet
<subay^^> bende evet diyorum
<acemi> marka ne bilgisayarin
<subay^^> ancak sensorleri kontrol edince mantıklı sensorler yok ortada
<acemi> casper mi
<subay^^> yok toplama
<ozcanesen> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<ozcanesen> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<ozcanesen> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<ozcanesen> sensors-detect bunu dedi şimdi
<ozcanesen> demekki
<subay^^> GA-73PVM-S2H
<ozcanesen> biosa bırakmak lazım işi
<subay^^> board bu
<acemi> ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<subay^^> acemi, dedin yer boş
<subay^^> lm-sensors yuklu olmadından olabilir mi?
<acemi> ozcan icin demistim
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> pajero
<subay^^> Ev kullanıcıları için önerebileceğin uygun fiyatlı bir NAS var mı? ve eğer var ise onun için kullanılacak adam akıllı bir wireless modem markası da verebilir misin?
<subay^^> dicaksinki sen bu NAS ı ne için kullnacaksın. ben bu nasa film yukliyecen yada resimleri.. ağdaki diğer kişiler bunları görecek yada diğerleride resim yukleyebilecek. bu şekilde basit bir kullanımı olacak
<subay^^> geçen sonra konuşuruz dediğim mesel buydu pajero
<subay^^> pajero burdamısın
<pajero> selam
<subay^^> a.s
<pajero> burdayım biraz problem var net bağlantısında
<pajero> nas cihazı bakalım sana
<subay^^> yazdıklarımı tekrar gönderiyorum
<pajero> var burda yollama
<subay^^> ha okudun
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> 1 tb yeterli olacaktır
<pajero> anladım
<subay^^> yalnız birşey daha var
<subay^^> önce onu sölim
<pajero> kaç kişi kullanır aynı anda
<pajero> söyle
<subay^^> freeNAS diye bir program buldum internetten
<subay^^> bendede 300 mhz te çalışan makina var
<subay^^> sadece sata için kart alırsam
<subay^^> bu iş onun üstündedende yapılabilir mi?
<subay^^> yoksa en iyisi hazır olanlardan almak mı?
<pajero> freenas yazılımını ayrıntılı bilmiyorum
<pajero> ama bu nas cihazlar ile aynı mantıkta çlışıyor
<pajero> benim tavsiyem kutu ürün almak olur
<subay^^> tamam
<pajero> çeşitli multimedya desteği oluyor
<subay^^> evet alacagımız uydu alıcılarıda o ip den kullanabilirler
<pajero> promise 4300 olabilir
<subay^^> ancak o o kadar önemli değil
<subay^^> ben sadece aile ici kullanıcam bunu hepsi bi arada derli toplu dursun herkes kullansın die
<subay^^> http://www.mtfbil.com/default.asp?id=64
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Promise NS4300N NS4300N Ağa Bağlı Dosya Sunucusu ( NAS ) PROMISE_Depolama PROMISE_Depolama $512+Kdv (at www.mtfbil.com)
<subay^^> bu mu dediğin?
<pajero> olabilir
<pajero> bu dediğin 4 diskli
<pajero> istersen 2 diskli modelide var
<pajero> 4 diskli modelden 100 dolar daha ucuz
<pajero> ns2600
<subay^^> USB ups dediği onu elektrikler kesildiğinde destekleyen ups mi?
<pajero> APC gibi ups bağlantı desteği var
<pajero> fakat ben kullanmadım hiç
<subay^^> tamam ben biraz internetten bunları inceleyim tşk ederim pajero
<pajero> http://www.promise.com/storage/raid_series.aspx?region=en-global&m=19&rsn1=3&rsn3=7
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SmartStor NSx600 Series (at www.promise.com)
<pajero> kendi sitesi
<subay^^> acemi, bu videoyu izleyemiyorum http://vimeo.com/1367665
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Making a 4 Terabyte Server with FreeNAS on Vimeo (at vimeo.com)
<subay^^> debianda kurulumdan sonra yapılması gerekenler ilk şeyler diye bir web sayfası var mı? yönergeleri takip etsek
<acemi> flash yuklu degil demek
<acemi> debianda flash default yuklu gelmez
<acemi> ozgur yazilim olmadigi icin
<subay^^> adı ne o dosyanın yuleyim
<acemi> paket adlarini bulmak icin aptitude search veya apt-cache search kullanabiliyorsun
<acemi> aptitude search flash gibi
<acemi> aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree
<acemi> bu da detayli bilgi veriyor paket hakkinda
<subay^^> deneyelim bakalım
<acemi> aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree   da yukler
<subay^^> açıklamaların içerisinde aramayı nasıl yapacaz?
<acemi> apt-cache search ariyor
<acemi> ama uzun liste verir
<zfe> apt-cache search ariyor | less
<zfe> denesene
<zfe> dostum
<BrozaC> slm
<subay^^> a.s
<zfe> kurban bayramı ne zaman?
<zfe> bugün mü?
<BrozaC> yarın deil öbür gün
<zfe> tamam
<zfe> kutlu olsun
<sadet_ye> iyi akşamlar!
<zfe> hoşgeldiniz
<sadet_ye> peazip ile 7z formatında 4.6 gb yi sıkıştıramıyorum.
<sadet_ye> file-roller yapabiliyor ama onda da sıkıştırma seviyesini seçemiyorum.
<sadet_ye> bu konuda ne yapabilirim ?
<sadet_ye> neyse herkese iyi akşamlar
<zfe> kıpraşmak ne demek?
<subay^^> move
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<mozakca> sizlere bir sorum olacak
<mozakca> bilenler lütfen söylesin
<mozakca> bilgisayarımda
<mozakca> xp (mecburen e-okulla çalışmak için) var
<mozakca> bir de suse
<mayonezlitonbali> eee
<mozakca> bir de iki işletim sisteminin ortak kullandığı bir depo
<mozakca> bu depo alanı ntfs
<mozakca> fakat ben bu alana hiçbir şey kopyalayamıyor
<mozakca> oradan bir dosyayı kesemiyorum
<mayonezlitonbali> suse ile mi yoksa xp ile mi
<mozakca> suseyle
<mozakca> ancak mkdir komutuyla konsoldan dosya oluşturabiliyorum
<mozakca> ya da oradan dosyayı taşıyabiliyorum
<mozakca> depo bölümünde bulunan bir herhangi bir metin belgesini açtığımda
<mozakca> problemsiz değişiklik yapabilmek istiyorum
<mozakca> ama bilge salt okunur açılıyor
<mozakca> ben de o belgeyi önce susenin kurulu olduğu bölüme alıyorum
<mozakca> değişikliği yaptıktan sonra mv -u dosya ismi /dosyanın konulacağı yer
<mozakca> komutuyla olması gereken bölüme gönderiyorum
<mozakca> bilgisayarda ntfs-3g kurulu vaziyette
<mozakca> dosya izinlerini değiştirdim ama yine de olmuyor
<mozakca> sanırım bu şekilde devam edeceğim
<mozakca> hoşçakalın
<zfe> merhaba millet
<rua> s.a
<subay^^> a.s rua
<subay^^> acemi, debian kurarken usb mouse seçermi yoksa hiç mouse çalıştırmaz mı? laptop a kurmaya başladım.. birde english dilini seçince klavyeyi türkçe yapmanın yolu kurduktan sonra mı?
<acemi> MOUSEU SECER
<acemi> mouseu secer
<subay^^> değiştirdim bakalım mouse u
<subay^^> şu dil için ne diyorsun
<acemi> dili ingilizce secip klavyeyi turkce q secebilirsin
<acemi> neden turkce secmiyordun
<subay^^> aalışmadım türkçe ye bilgisayar dilinde garip geliyo
<acemi> tmm, klavyeyi turkce q sec klavye menusunden
<subay^^> ha işte tr klavye yok
<acemi> var
<subay^^> ok buldum
<subay^^> acemi /var ı neden buyuk tutuyon?
<acemi> ihtiyacina bakar
<subay^^> normal kullanıcının ihtiyyacı oluyo mu?
<acemi> mesela install dosylari orada, deb'ler. saklamak istiyorsan
<subay^^> hmm
<acemi> veritabanlarina ait veri dosyalari de genelde /var altinda olur
<subay^^> Hostname denilen şey çok önemli mi_?
<acemi> neden sordun
<acemi> sonucta bi ad vereceksin
<subay^^> ben hep debian seçiyom
<acemi> debian birak
<acemi> bi suru makinen varsa, ssh ile login oldugunda filan nerede oldugunu anlarsin
<subay^^> sildim tüm partitıon ları
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> partition siz bir hdd var şuan
<subay^^> dünkü tariflerin vardı ya
<subay^^> hangi sırayla yapdıgımızın bi önemi var mı?
<subay^^> bir diger sorumda şu
<subay^^> her biri için ayrı partition olacak değil mi?
<acemi> teknik acidan onemi yok
<subay^^> ok senin sıranla gitsek nede olsa usta sın
<acemi> her biri degil, bazilarinin olmasi iyi
<subay^^> yalnız yaparken
<subay^^>  /tmp i ram e şeettirelim
<acemi> oyleyse onun icin ayri partition acmana gerek yoki fstaba ekleyeceksin sonradan
<subay^^> tamam o zaman
<subay^^> 80 GB hdd 2 gb ram var
<subay^^> yeni partion buyuklugu?
<acemi> masaustu olarak mi kullanacaksin
<subay^^> buı dediğini anlamadım ama
<subay^^> masaustu?
<acemi> makine ne amacla kullanilacak
<subay^^> masaustunden başka bi amaç daha sölermisin?
<subay^^> örnek
<acemi> sunucu
<subay^^> masaustu
<subay^^> olarak kullanıcam
<subay^^> ben kullanıcam
<acemi> benim aliskanligin soyle, sana tam uymayabilir ama soyleyeyim
<acemi> primary 1  /boot 256 mb   acilis flagi set edilecek
<acemi> logical 5 / 10 gb
<acemi> bu arada hepsi ext4
<subay^^> acemi önce bi şu boot şeysini yapayım
<subay^^> sırayla gidelim
<subay^^> olurmu?
<acemi> sirasiyla diyorum
<subay^^> 256 mb i nasıl yazıyon buna
<subay^^> 20% diye göstermiş
<subay^^> 80 gb ın yuzdesini hesaplayacam?
<acemi> sana boyunu soracak
<subay^^> 256 mb
<BrozaC> acemi kimle konuşuyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> nasil kimle
<acemi> subay^^:
<subay^^> içmiş gene
<BrozaC> ok
<acemi> seni ignore etmis
<subay^^> valla
<subay^^> acemi primary logical ne farkı var?
<acemi> diskte max 4 primary oluyor
<subay^^> boot primary olacak
<acemi> daha fazla sitiyorsan bi tane extended yapip icine logical partitionlar tanimliyorsun
<subay^^> begining yada end ne oluyor?
<acemi> sart degil ama benim aliskanligim boylr
<acemi> sende bi gariplik var
<acemi> bunlari sormamasi lazim
<acemi> install cdsi ile yapmiyor musun
<subay^^> evet
<acemi> 1 dk
<subay^^> yeni partition ın yeri diye soruyo
<subay^^> başlangıc yada son gibi
<subay^^> bir primary kaçtane başlangıç kaçtane son alabilir?
<acemi> baslangic
<subay^^> son deyince primary hesabı bitiyo demek mi?
<acemi> hayir, baska sey
<subay^^> ok bu konuya sonra çalışayım
<subay^^> ben başlangıc dedim
<acemi> diskin basinda mi sonunda mi
<subay^^> ext3?
<acemi> ext4 hepsi icin
<subay^^> ext4
<subay^^> mount options?
<acemi> /boot dedim ya
<acemi> bootable i on
<subay^^>  /boot seçtim
<subay^^> hemen altındaki ne?
<subay^^> defaults olan
<acemi> onlarla isin yok
<subay^^> diğerlerine dokunma bootable flag on yap diyon?
<acemi> evet
<subay^^> bu kadarsa bitiriyom bunu
<subay^^> ok olmuş
<subay^^> #1 primary 254.8 MB B f ext4  /boot
<subay^^> şeklinde gözüküyo
<acemi> tmm
<subay^^> sorun yoksa devam edeyim
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> geri kalan hepsi logical ve basta
<subay^^> 79.8 GB
<subay^^> ok
<acemi> 10gb /
<subay^^> şimdi 10 gb mı kullanacam
<subay^^> 79.8 gb mı
<BrozaC> 10 gb fazla deilmi
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> kernel filan derler /usr icinde
<subay^^> acemi ben şu kısımdayım yeni partition boyutu şaapıcam 79.8 gözüküyo
<digitaloktay>  /usr/src
<subay^^> tamamını kullanıcam mı?
<acemi> subay^^: dedim ya 10gb
<acemi> ve / olarak mount
<subay^^> geri kalanını logical duydumduda
<subay^^> ok şimdi 10 gb /
<BrozaC> usr ayırmıyormusun
<BrozaC> *
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> hayir
<BrozaC> iyidir usr ayırmak
<subay^^> 10 gb primary or logical?
<BrozaC> adettendir en azından ben hep ayırırım
<acemi> sunucu olsa olabilir de masaustu makinede ayirmiyorum
<BrozaC> iide abi bir süür ıvır zıvır var usr da
<BrozaC> az uz deil
<acemi> subay^^: herseyi tekrarlatmaya basladin
<acemi> geri kalan hepsi logical ve basta
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> 10 gb ext4 / bagladım ve bootable flag off
<BrozaC> usr ayırmak iidir
<acemi> BrozaC: benim en buyuk /, kernel haric 1 gb tutuyor
<BrozaC> usr ayırmak yinde iyidir
<BrozaC> tüm unix lerde usr ayrıdır
<acemi> subay^^: boyle bir tavsiye var
<subay^^> acemi bu içmiş boşkeç onu
<acemi> / ve /usr ayri olsun diyorlar
<acemi> ben bos gecmem de seni bilemem
<subay^^> aman ne bilim ya
<subay^^> sen nasıl yaptın kendinin kini öle devam edelim
<subay^^> eski köye yeni adete gerek yok
<subay^^> devam
<subay^^> 10 gb ext4 / bagladım ve bootable flag off
<subay^^> dogru mu?
<acemi> evet
<acemi> 57 gb /home
<acemi> 10 gb /var
<acemi> kalani swap
<subay^^> 2.8 gb swap kalır
<subay^^> uygun mu?
<digitaloktay> selam acemi  BrozaC
<digitaloktay> subay^^:
<subay^^> dün 3 şaaptıydın
<subay^^> aleyküm selam digitaloktay
<acemi> kalani hesaplayip dedim zaten
<digitaloktay> bende hic yok swap
<subay^^> tmm
<BrozaC> http://paste.easyconf.org/58876
<ubuntu-tr> Title: paste.easyconf.org (at paste.easyconf.org)
<subay^^> 2.8 3 farketmecekse sorun yok
<acemi> BrozaC: benim aliskanligim /boot u ayirmak / ile /usr i birlikte tutmak
<subay^^> 57 gb ext4 /home  logical ve beginning
<subay^^> dogru mu?
<acemi> evt
<subay^^> 10 gb ext4 /var logical ve begining
<subay^^> dogru mu?
<BrozaC> usr sakat
<acemi> evt
<acemi> BrozaC: ne acidan sakat
<BrozaC> tüm extra 3rd party exetuble lar orad
<BrozaC> a
<acemi> evet?
<BrozaC> evetimi kaldı
<BrozaC> :)
<acemi> pratikte ne olur boyle olursa
<BrozaC> güvenliği boş ver
<BrozaC> coredump die eşşek kadar dosyas düşürdükleri oluyor
<acemi> yeni kurulumlarimda yeniden degerlendireyim bu konuyu
<BrozaC> abi adamlar
<BrozaC> tüm unix lerde ayırıyor
<BrozaC> hadi biz bilmiyoruz
<subay^^> 2.8 gb swap logical
<subay^^> dogru mu=?
<BrozaC> okadar mühendisin bir bildiği vardır derim
<BrozaC> gene standart a uyarım
<acemi> subay^^: evt
<acemi> subay^^: BrozaC ikna etti beni, bastan basliyoruz
<subay^^> şimdi bu hdd böle olacak ama acemi bişey dicem
<subay^^> hani bölümlendirirken
<subay^^> swaptan önceki varya
<subay^^> 10 gb /var a ayırdıgımız onu bilgisayar kendi kendine /usr seçip duruyodu
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> dur siliyim partition ları
<subay^^> tamam baştayız
<subay^^> işaretliyom burayı
<subay^^> ***********
<acemi> primary 500mb /
<subay^^> 500 mb primary begining ext4 / bootable flag on
<subay^^> dogrumu
<acemi> evt
<subay^^> #1 primary 499.1 mb B f ext4 /
<subay^^> ?
<acemi> 8gb /usr
<subay^^> bundan sonra geri kalan logical begining demi?
<acemi> logical kalanlari
<subay^^> tmm
<acemi> 8gb /var
<subay^^> #5 logical 8 gb f ext4 /usr
<subay^^> #6 logical 8 gb f ext4 /var
<acemi> 63.5 mu kalan gorunuyor
<subay^^> evet
<acemi> 2.5 swap
<acemi> kalani home
<acemi> ram arttirmayi dusunuyorsan, olabilecek maksimum ramden az buyuk sec
<subay^^> yok ram değişmez bunda artık
<acemi> hibernate yapmayacaksan farketmez swap olup olmamasi
<subay^^> hibernate nedir?
<acemi> uyku modu
<subay^^> uyku modunda internet çalışıyo mu?
<acemi> hayir
<subay^^> yapmam o zaman
<subay^^> gerek yok
<subay^^> swap a da gerek yok o zaman?
<acemi> sen yine de 2.5 yap, bakarsin karar degistirisin
<ozcanesen> swap olup olmaması harddiskin daha fazla dönmesine dolayısıyla daha fazla ısınmasına sebep olur mu?
<acemi> olmaz
<subay^^> yok hiç hibernate yapmadım şimdiye kadar
<subay^^> ama sen bilin yapalım
<wingless> ben olsam swap file kullanırım
<subay^^> geri kalanıda home?
<acemi> evet, yalniz wingless'in dedigini de yapabilirsin
<subay^^> ben anlamadım ki?
<acemi> swap icin yer ayirmayip gerekirse dosya swap tanimlarsin
<acemi> yani partition olmayacak
<subay^^> hmm flash disk gibi mi?
<subay^^> hmm
<acemi> hayir, dosya
<subay^^> lazım olursa swap file yaparız sonra
<acemi> istedigin boyda yapiyorsun
<BrozaC> io performansi sürünür swapfile da
<BrozaC> yer sıkkıntısından muzdarip olmayana tavsiye edilmez
<acemi> kullanirsa bi tek hibernate icin kullanir
<acemi> 2 gb ram desktopta
<acemi> pardus da degil
<BrozaC> swap i bazi uygulamalar özellikle talep edebilir
<subay^^> 2.5 gb swap zaten yaptım
<subay^^> silmeyim devam ediyim
<subay^^> BrozaC, durmacak gene
<acemi> bana koymamak daha mantikli geldi
<subay^^> sileyim?
<acemi> bence
<subay^^> valla bu swap ı hiç kullanırken görmedim
<subay^^> sildim gitti
<mete_cetin_away> bende de 2 gb ram var kde4 günlerce açık kalıyor dolmuyor ram ancak büyük pdf ve resim işleme uygulamalarında swap lazım oluyor kiiii onlarda io performansı çok da önemli değil
<BrozaC> 2 gb disk
<BrozaC> komik bir rakam
<BrozaC> io  performansi önemli deil diyorsun p4 phenom kainlar alıyorsunuz
<acemi> gidecek alandan cok goruntu olarak bana uygun gelmedi
<BrozaC> acemi hariç kimse inandırıcı görünmez gözüme
<acemi> muhtemelen hic kullanmayacak
<subay^^> evet kullanmayacam acemi
<subay^^> 2 yıldır swap a bişey yazmadı bu makina
<subay^^> bundan sonrada yazmaz bendeki alışkanlıklarla
<BrozaC> 300-500 gb hdd ler var abi
<BrozaC> billette
<subay^^> ha çok lazım olurda kıvranırsam gparted yapmaz mı bu işi?
<mete_cetin_away> swap kesinlikle kullan! ama bu devirde ayrı yer açmana gerek yok .swapfile yeterlidir
<BrozaC> millette
<BrozaC> 1-2 gb ayırsa nolur ayırmasa nolur
<BrozaC> io performansi pc de en önemli zimbirtidir
<subay^^> onu 1 tb ı desktopa şaaptırırken duşunuruz bunun 80 gb hdd si var
<subay^^> siliyom acemi swap ı
<acemi> kullanilmayan seyin performansini ne yapacaksin ki
<BrozaC> abi kullanılmaz olurmu
<mete_cetin_away> BrozaC: zaten çok performans düşkünü bir arkadaşımız olsa ram desteği yapardı...
<BrozaC> millet compiz abidik gbudik abarıyor
<acemi> sunucularla kiyaslama
<BrozaC> senin gibi kuru desktop kullanmıyor
<acemi> gnome kullanacak
<subay^^> ben compiz kullanmam
<subay^^> hiç kullanmadım
<subay^^> begenmedim bile
<mete_cetin_away> hey bende ram canavarı kde4 var abudik gubdik şeyler de var
<acemi> muhtemelen kullandigi ram 1gb olmayacak
<BrozaC> ben tavsiyemi söyledim
<BrozaC> pekde umurumda deil
<BrozaC> ne yaptıkları
<subay^^> kullandım ram 1.2 gb buluyo
<subay^^> bu kadar
<subay^^> bide şu açık yeşil gözüken var ya art alanda ikisi birlikte 1.8 e geliyo o kadar
<BrozaC> ben matametiksel ve bilimsel yaklaşırım
<subay^^> daha fazla görmedim
<acemi> cachelerle birlikte o kadardir hem de
<BrozaC> bana ne böyle olur mantığına sidik yetiştiremem
<mete_cetin_away> BrozaC: ama şartları göz önüne almalısın
<BrozaC> amelemiyim ben şartları göz önüne almicak
<acemi> diskler adreslemeye iceriden mi basliyordu, disaridan mi
<BrozaC> 1 gb ram e en kötü 256 mb swap parttion veririm dolarsa swapfile a taştırırım
<BrozaC> ama gene swap veririm
<BrozaC> disk lerin alan bolluğu var performans kıtlığı var
<BrozaC> acemi içerde
<BrozaC> içerisi maximum ulaşım zamanı dışarısı maximum read time
<subay^^> swap ı en başa verecek acemi bence onu düşünüyo
<BrozaC> swap içerde olmalı
<BrozaC> film mp3 dışarda
<acemi> home disarida yani
<BrozaC> aynen
<acemi> neyse bitti subay^^
<BrozaC> ama göz ardı edebilrsin acemi
<BrozaC> yeni disklerdse bir teknolojki yapmışlar
<BrozaC> farketmio artık
<BrozaC> ben genede içeri olunca rahat ediyorum
<BrozaC> :D
<mete_cetin_away> home niye dışarda ki? configler orda
<subay^^> geçen BrozaC bi diskin ömrü 2000 kere yaz sil diyodu
<BrozaC> mete_cetin_away duygusal sebplerden
<subay^^> neye karar verdiniz swap duracak mı gidecek mi?
<subay^^> 2.5 gb
<acemi> ona sen verecen
<acemi> yap veya yapma, kalani, home
<mete_cetin_away> film müzik dl vb... hiçbir dosyamı home da tutmam ayrı disk bolumlerinde bağlıdırlar en kötü ihtimal sembolik linktirler homa
<subay^^> acemi bişe soracam
<subay^^> şimdi bu swap alanı kullanılmıyo ise
<subay^^> vereceksek bile
<subay^^> hdd nin şimdiye kadar muhtemel en çok kullanılmış yeri varsa oraya versek?
<subay^^> zaten kullanılmıyo
<BrozaC> diski çok bölmek kötüdür
<acemi> yeni disklerde nereye yazilacagina da karar veremiyoruz bildigim
<subay^^> 5 parçöa olacak toplamda
<subay^^> hmm tamam o zaman
<subay^^> kendi bilecek hdd diyon
<BrozaC> acemi verebiliyorsun
<mete_cetin_away> subay^^: canımın içi, kullanılmıyor demek kullanılmayacak demek değildir!!!!!! oldu da bilgisayar mem e sıkıştı ne halt yemeyi planlıyorsun? genelde bende de 1gb ram üzeri kullanım yok ama gimp açınca vy büyük pdfleri açınca swap alanım kullanılıyor
<acemi> o zaman dosya olusturacak
<subay^^> mete_cetin_away, siyelimki gimp açtın swap alanın yok ne yapıyo makina?
<acemi> BrozaC: diskler artik sanal gosteriyor bildigim, gordugun sektor filan hikaye
<subay^^> siyelimki*diyelimki
<acemi> hatta bozuk alani yeniden adresliyor vs
<BrozaC> acemi yok her türlü ulaşıyorsun
<BrozaC> ssd dir o
<BrozaC> fiber disklerde bile görüyorum
<acemi> klasik diskler icin diyorum
<mete_cetin_away> subay^^: cachleri boşaltır o da yetmezse donar
<BrozaC> yok yok görüyorsun  abi
<subay^^> bekle bazen donmasının sebebi swap olmamasımıydı?
<acemi> mete_cetin_away: oyle bakarsan swap ile de yetmeyebilir
<BrozaC> green disk die bişi çıktı
<subay^^> bir kaç kez donmuştu xbmc açarken
<BrozaC> gördüğünün hiç bi faydası yok
<BrozaC> aklında olsun
<BrozaC> sakın green disk i raid e alma
<acemi> ne ki o
<BrozaC> göya elektrik tasarrufu yapıyor
<mete_cetin_away> acemi: en azından swap e yazma zamanında taşan program suspendlenebilir
<BrozaC> ne zaman disk istesen green geliyor
<BrozaC> özellikle dicen green istemiyorum die
<BrozaC> rpm hızlanıyor yavaşlıyor kaafası göre raid fail oluyor
<subay^^> western digital green lerdenmi bahsediyon BrozaC yoksa başka green mi bunlar?
<subay^^> acemi ne yapalım?
<acemi> neyi
<subay^^> swap?
<acemi> hala kara vermedin mi
<subay^^> swap olsun
<acemi> yap bi secim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-07
<yalin> selam kimse var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-09
<varadero> slm
<qwer> selam
<qwer> firefoz eski sürümünü nasıl kurabilirim
<qwer> firefox
<qwer> tar.gz2 olarak indiriyorum ama kuramıyorum
<qwer> sesimi duyan var mı
<qwer> # selam
<qwer> kimse yok mu
<qwer> eacroot
<qwer> firefox eski sürüm yükleyebilirmiyiz
<qwer> kimse cvp yazmıyor
<ErtanERBEK> Selam
<ErtanERBEK> Ubuntu 11.04 üzerinde bir sorunum var
<ErtanERBEK> Totem ve archive mounter ile lgili
<ErtanERBEK> yardımcı olabilecek birisi var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-11
<holyghetto> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-12
<Guest76643> adsasdasdasdasd
<sercan_> s.a
<etsw> a.s
<sercan_> nasılsınız
<sercan_>  birşey sormaya geldim ubuntu kanalı tr ye yönlendirdi
<sercan_> empaty mesajlaşma yazılımı ile hotmail adresimi açamıyorum
<sercan_>  sorun neden kaynaklanabilir
<etsw> hotmailden kastin browser mi yoksa msn mi
<sercan_> empaty mesajlaşma ve voip hesapları bölümünden hesaplarımı girdim ama bağlanıyor diyor bağlanamıyor
<sercan_> msn
<etsw> ha evet bende de yapiyordu ara sira, o yuzden sinir oldum ona
<etsw> Emesene kurmustum
<sercan_> birde freenode üzerinden de bağlanamıyorum aynı yerden konversation u kurdum ancak girdim buraya
<sercan_> bu sorunu nasıl düzeltebilirim peki
<sercan_>  ara sıra derken sonradan kendiliğinden düzeliyormu yoksa ayar mı yapmak gerekiyor
<sercan_> ben empaty seviyyorum :) ama
<etsw> yardimci olamayacam ozur dilerim ben de emphaty sevmiyorum
<sercan_> anladım peki bu konuda yardımcı olabilicek bir yetkili varmı?
<stickybit> sercan_, masaüstün ne?
<sercan_> unity
<stickybit> sercan_, pidgin kurulumu?
<sercan_> hayır değil
<stickybit> pidgin i bir kur bakalım
<sercan_> var olan mesajlaşma programı üzerinden devam etmek istiyorum ama
<stickybit> hımm
<sercan_>  pidgin kursam kesin sorun çözülür
<sercan_> ama sı var işte
<sercan_> sizi yormaya çalışmaya çalışmadığımı bilin yeterli
<sercan_>  sadece görsel birşey bu
<sercan_>  sorunu düzeltebilmem için araştırma yaptım ama bulamadım belki içinizde tecrubeli olan vardır dedim
<stickybit> sercan_, peki internette aradığında soruna cevap hiçbir bölüm geldimi
<sercan_> google da arama yaptığım da bunun la ilgili yazı çıkmıyor yada ben bulamadım
<stickybit> sercan_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76948/problems-connecting-msn-with-empathy
<sercan_>  allah razı olsun ama ingilizcem iyi değil dur anlamaya çalışayım sağol yinede ing. arama yapmamıştım
<stickybit> sercan_, türkçe pek bişey bulmayı bekleme google ile çevir ozaman biraz anlarsın
<sercan_> tamm teşekkür ederim
<sercan_> telepathy-butterfly yazılımını kurunca sorun çözlüyormuş anladım
<sercan_>  allah razı olsun teşekkür ederim
<stickybit> sercan_, daha çözülmedi
<sercan_>  ilginiz için teşekkürlertekrardan
<stickybit> bitir
<stickybit> :D
<sercan_> tamm deniyorum
<stickybit> önemli değil ben bişey yapmadım
<sercan> s.a
<sercan>  ampaty de titretme özelliğini nasıl aktif edebiliriz
<sercan> empaty
<sercan> bilen varmı
<stickybit> google a sor sercan
<sercan> sordum tık yok google da
<sercan> belki daha zeki olan varsa diye deim di
<stickybit> türkçe sorma
<sercan> tamm
<sercan> http://forum.shiftdelete.net/linux/229705-empathy-ile-msn-de-goruntulu-konusma-destegi-geldi.html
<sercan> bu haber dorumu
<sercan> doğrumu
<etsw> dogru
<etsw> daha dogrusu bikac kiside duydum
<etsw> ama benimkisi desteklemiyordu
<sercan> kullanan varmı aranızda nasıl yapılıyor
<sercan> desteklemesi için ne yapılması gerekiyor
<etsw> biri daha gelmisti kanala aylar once bende olmuyor demisti kanalda birisi ben yapiyorum demisti
<sercan> hımm
<etsw> primerias miydi acaba tam hatirlamiyorum da cozmuslerdi ama dedigim gibi empaty kullanmiyorum ben
<sercan> empathy titretme özelliği varmı peki
<etsw> bilemeyecem sadece gordugumu soyluyorum
<sercan> anladım  bi araştırayım bakalım
<sercan>  yapabilirsem anlatırım
<etsw> ben de finch kuracaktim iyi akil ettin msn filan
<sercan> nasıl ?
<etsw> finch diye bir msn seysi
<sercan> empay den şaşamıyorum ama kullanmasını da yeni öğreneceğim
<etsw> terminal uzerindenmis
<etsw> pidginden sasmayan bi arkdasim daha var
<etsw> ne anliyorsunuz anlamiyorum :)
<sercan> evet finch i kullanmak istersen onu dene öğren beğenmezsen başkasına geçersin
<sercan>  ben hep öyle yapıyorum öğrenmek iiçin
<sercan> bilmem hastayız belki:D
<sercan> allah şifa versin bize inş.
<etsw> :D
<sercan>  önceden bende pidgin den şaşmıyordum sonra şaştım
<sercan>  şimdi ubuntuya geçtim empaty yapıyorum kendime
<stickybit> iyi geceler
<sercan> iyi geceler
<varadero> pidgin iyidir
<sercan> empaty ile görüntülü ve sesli konuşulduğu yazıyor ama kimse nasıl olduğunu anlatmamış
<varadero> empatiy nin kendi sitesine gir
<varadero> orda geldi diyorsa gelmiştir
<varadero> yoksa yoktur
<varadero> ordaki adam archlinux demiş
<varadero> yani ubuntu ya en az 4 ay sonra gelir
<sercan> hımm  archlinux daha mı iyi
<sercan>  nasıl bir sürüm ki o
<varadero> iyi demedim
<varadero> archlinux un paketleri ubuntu dan daha yenidir
<sercan> anladım
<sercan> hımm
<genc> slm
<varadero> slm genc
<sercan> a.s
<sercan> niye daha yeni peki
<varadero> ubuntu geç günceller onlar çabuk günceller o yüzden
<genc> sonunda imla denetimi çözdüm
<varadero> 2 aydan 6 ay a kadar farkedebilir
<sercan> anladım .. paketleyicisi cok sanıırm
<sercan> hiç denedin mi nasıl
<varadero> ondan değil
<sercan> ubuntudan daha mı iyi
<varadero> ubuntu iyice oturunca kullanır
<varadero> onlar direk
<varadero> bir paket çıkınca ertesi günü arch da olur
<varadero> bazen çıktığı gün
<sercan> acaba niye ki
<sercan>  geliştirme linux sürümü mu arch
<varadero> dağıtımın felsefesi işte
<varadero> hepsinin ayrı özelliği var
<sercan> hımm
<sercan> nerenin linuxü peki
<sercan> kim geliştiriyor
<etsw> bizim oralarin linuxu
<etsw> tadi bir baska ya
<varadero> hiç bir yerin değil
<sercan> hımm
<sercan> felsefeler biraz karışık
<varadero> ama senin ubuntu ya devam etmen daha iyi olur
<genc> ubuntu yazılımlarını destekler arkasında şirket desteği var
<sercan>  neyse kafanı döndürmeyelim sorularımla
<sercan> ben ubuntuya devam edeceğim böyle giderse
<sercan> arch merak ediyordum sadece
<varadero> ubuntu iyidir son kullanıcıya
<sercan> anladım ..
<sercan>  birde empaty de titretme özellğii olsa
<varadero> ben msn de bile kapıyorum o özelliği
<varadero> pek ilgimi çeken şeyler değil
<sercan> anladım
<genc> amsn kullana bilirsin titreşim için
<sercan> onda var ama ben sevmiyorum amsn yi
<genc> var
<sercan> empaty de araştıyorum bakalım
<genc> video ses iyi çalışıyor
<sercan> nasıl?
<genc> görüntülü konuşuyorsan amsn iyi
<sercan> görüntülü konuşma yok mu empaty de peki
<sercan>  aynı anda olmasa da olur
<etsw> browser uzerinden konus goruntulu ?
<sercan> o nasıl olacak
<genc> bilmiyorum sadece ırc için kullanıyorum empathy
<sercan> hımm anladım
<etsw> www.gmail.com
<sercan>  araştırayım bakalım
<etsw> broserdan goruntulu konus iste
<sercan> ben bütün hesaplarımı ekledim
<sercan> ubuntu da posta bilgilendirme programı varmı
<sercan> mesela thunderbird açık değilken bile sağ üstteki zarf bilgilendirmiyor mu
<genc> hangi sürümü kullanıyorsun
<genc> bilgilendirme var
<genc> 11.10 Thunderbird geliyor mail programı
<genc> öntanımlı
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-05
<ogny> slm herkese
<genc> slm
<Blaguvest> selam genc
<genc> as
<genc> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/196598/
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-06
<banlieue> aa genç reyizi kaçırmışım
<banlieue> bedenime sahip olabilirsin ama ruhuma asla
<ogny> slmz
<genc> slm
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> no olaçak bu kanalın hali
<banlieue> http://s1.directupload.net/images/110531/vwewrsav.swf
<genc24> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/196690/
<genc24> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oHWvFrpocY
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-07
<banlieue> abiler benim ön tanımlı anahtar değiştirmek istiyü deyip hata veriyor başlangıçta
<banlieue> nasıl olacük?
<banlieue> ne yapacük?
<banlieue> Kartagis:
<banlieue> rgngl:
<banlieue> hacı ben sizin hiç konuştuğunuzu görmedim
<banlieue> bot musunuz
<banlieue> bi ses verin bakem
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> banlieue: merhaba
<Kartagis> bot değilim ben
<ogny> nie la
<ogny> botuz alayimiz
<ogny> sadece burada
<ogny> ... yazan
<ogny> birbirini hic bilmeyen
<ogny> acayip yaratiklariz
<ogny> bot olsak yine iyi la
<banlieue> ben fırkateynim
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> vaaaaay
<ogny> firkateyn
<ogny> yavuz zirhlisi
<ogny> Kartagis: droid bence
<ogny> banlieue: agali
<ogny> dindarlarin
<banlieue> hacı bu ekran kartı tanınmıyorsa bilinmeyen diyorsa ne yapacük
<ogny>  :D
<ogny> nedir kart
<banlieue> intel
<banlieue> modelini ben de öğrenemedim
<banlieue> sorma o yüzdenn
<banlieue> asdfasdfas
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> abi intel/se
<ogny> bulmustur onu
<ogny> bakim az bekle
<banlieue> ama niye tanınmayan diyür
<banlieue> o zaman
<banlieue> bir de benim salak pc durduk yere donuyor
<banlieue> 50-60 dakika çalışıyor
<banlieue> tak diye donuyor
<banlieue> hiç tepki vermiyor
<banlieue> restart atmak zorunda kalıyorum
<banlieue> şu ana kadar öyle bir tepki vermedi şimdilik ama ne bok yiyeceği belli olmaz
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> ekran kartından şüphelenmiştim ben de
<banlieue> o sebeple yani
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> bakaamadim
<ogny> az beklersen bakicim
<ogny> is cikti da bi
<ogny> bulamadim ya
<ogny> loglara bakim
<ogny> banlieue: inxi -Gx
<ogny> ciktisini yapistirir misin
<banlieue> not found ogny
<ogny> hadi ya
<ogny> bi ubuntu'da deniyim
<ogny> banlieue:  sen de
<ogny> sudo apt-cache search inxi --names-only
<ogny> der misin
<banlieue> bi şey olmadı
<ogny> oke
<ogny> mint'te vardi ya
<ogny> ubuntu'da nasil olmaz...
<ogny>  inxi -Gx
<ogny> Graphics:  Card: Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) bus-ID: 00:02.0
<ogny>            X.org: 1.11.3 drivers: intel (unloaded: vesa,fbdev) tty size: 192x52 Advanced Data: N/A out of X
<ogny> banlieue: haci biraz synaptic'ten driver'lara bakacun
<banlieue> vayy ElixirVitae gelmiş
<banlieue> nassın
<ElixirVitae> o/ banlieue
<ElixirVitae> iyidir
<banlieue> anan nasıl
<ElixirVitae> hmm
<ogny> noluo lan
<banlieue> güzel kontra yapıyor da
<banlieue> ondan şeyettim
<banlieue> tıkantı
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> °_°
<ogny> muthis ya
<ogny> :D
<ogny> °_° °_°  °_°
<banlieue> çıkartılması çok güç bir top
<banlieue> casillas uzanıyor
<banlieue> ve top ağlarda
<ogny> swdfasfa
<banlieue> bizim ekran kartı olayı ne oldu hacı
<banlieue> yalan oldu yani
<banlieue> :p
<Kartagis> her şeyi devletten beklememek lazım
<banlieue> ben devletçiyim hacı
<banlieue> yanlış adama o argüman
<banlieue> asdfasdfasd
<banlieue> bugün ekim devriminin yıldönümüymüş ya la ogny
<banlieue> kutlamaya yaparız artıkın
<banlieue> komünist parttttiiiiii
<banlieue> içkileri getirin
<Kartagis> allah allah
<Kartagis> apache'de documentroot tam olarak belirttim
<Kartagis> ama gitmiyor
<Kartagis> neden olabilir
<Kartagis> ?
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxH4yTz_cA
<Kartagis> &ttl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxH4yTz_cA
<f0und> Kartagis: Create a custom search form drupal - Stack Overflow
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxH4yTz_cA
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Kartagis: Create a custom search form drupal - Stack Overflow
<ogny> viva la october'17
<aykut_> Kartagis, ne gitmiyor
<ogny> aykut_: vaaaay
<ogny> selam hacı
<aykut_> selamlar
<Kartagis> aykut_: documentroot /var/www/drupal idi, /var/www/'ye gidiyordu
<Kartagis> hallettik
<aykut_> okay
<aykut_> ogny, naber
<ogny> Kartagis: .htaccess'ten mi aga
<Kartagis> ServerName ile VirtualHost aynı değeri taşımamalıymış
<ogny> aykut_: iyi nolsun ya... is mis
<ogny> sen nasilsin
<Kartagis> ogny: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ogny> guzeel
<aykut_> eyi sürünmeceye devam
<Kartagis> yaşasın kvirc!
<ogny> peh
<ogny> bitlbeeeeee
 * aykut_ ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.3 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2,00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (1127 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 109,76 Hours **
<ogny> adadfasf
<Kartagis> &g bitl.be
<f0und> Kartagis: BitlBee - Home: <http://www.bitlbee.org/>; BITL - LSI Courses: <http://www.courses.labsafetyinstitute.org/34.html>; EmacsWiki: Bitl Bee: <http://www.emacswiki.org/BitlBee>; Bitls Servers (Garrys Mod 13, Team Fortress 2, and more!): <http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=1199699>; Samuel Bitl Colley (Ninja_pandaman9) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/Ninja_pandaman9>; Dayo BITL (1 more message)
<ogny> ulen gidicem
<ogny> weechat'e kurcam
<ogny> bu /sysinfo'yu
<ogny> olmacak bole
<ogny> yeeees
<ogny> nassiiil
<banlieue> ne nasıl
<ogny> cikti
<ogny> gelmiyor mu aga?
<ogny> sys ciktisi
<banlieue> yoo
<ogny> vay aq
<banlieue> bana bi dalga gelmedi
<ogny> oke
<banlieue> usandımmmmm buuuu
<ogny> ?
<banlieue> canımdan amannnnn amaanannnn
<ogny> dafsadfasdf
<banlieue> derdiyle geze gezee
<Kartagis> Linux mtozses 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<banlieue> neşet ertaş öper
<Kartagis> Linux mtozses 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<banlieue> :p
<Kartagis> hmm
<ogny> vov
<ogny> pae ha
<Kartagis> /exec(uname -a){say $1-;}
<banlieue> pae'nin sıkıntısı nedür hacı
<Kartagis> &g pae
<banlieue> bendeki de pae
<f0und> Kartagis: Home - PAE - A Leading Provider in Smart Power Services: <https://www.pae.com/>; Career - PAE - A Leading Provider in Smart Power Services: <https://www.pae.com/career>; Physical Address Extension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension>; Physical Address Extension: (2 more messages)
<banlieue> &g sys
<f0und> banlieue: SYS Inc. | Southampton Town Recreation Center: <http://www.sysinc.org/>; 27.1. sys — System-specific parameters and functions — Python v2 ...: <http://docs.python.org/library/sys.html>; .sys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.sys>; Sys: <http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-ocaml/libref/Sys.html>; MS-DOS sys command help: (1 more message)
<ogny> dur bi daha gelicem ben
<ogny> exit
<Kartagis> /exec(cat /proc/meminfo | head){say $1-;}
<banlieue> &g top porn sites
<Kartagis> MemTotal:        1949676 kB
<f0und> banlieue: The 100 Best Free Porn Sites on the - BroBible.com: <http://www.brobible.com/story/13159126/100-best-free-porn-sites-web-reviewed-and-graded>; Top 5 Best Porn Sites - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eay7dOrP_p0>; 10 Best Porn Sites Online | Made Manual: <http://www.mademan.com/mm/10-best-porn-sites-online.html>; Most Popular Sites 2012: Alexa Ranks The 500 Most-Visited Websites: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> MemFree:          150880 kB
<Kartagis> Buffers:           18192 kB
<Kartagis> Cached:           389592 kB
<Kartagis> SwapCached:       131160 kB
<Kartagis> Active:          1044524 kB
<Kartagis> Inactive:         605848 kB
<Kartagis> Active(anon):     864860 kB
<Kartagis> Inactive(anon):   392892 kB
<Kartagis> Active(file):     179664 kB
<Kartagis> tüh
<Kartagis> pardon
<ogny> banlieue: kanala benmim sysinfo geldi mi aga?
<banlieue> yok hacı
<Kartagis> | head olmadı
<ogny> vay amk
<ogny> ben gorebiliyorum demek sadece...
<ogny> peh
<ogny> himm
<banlieue> &g big tits
<ogny> tarar yapistiririm
<f0und> banlieue: Big Boobs ( . Y . ) Big Tits™ Official Site: <http://www.bigtits.com/>; PornHub.com :: Boobs Big Tits! Free Huge Tits Videos, Pictures: <http://www.pornhub.com/video?c=8>; Big tits videos: <http://joggs.com/>; bigtits videos, page 1 - XVIDEOS.COM: <http://www.xvideos.com/tags/bigtits>; Big tits porn movies sex videos | Redtube.com Free Porn: <http://www.redtube.com/redtube/bigtits>; (1 more message)
<Kartagis> akıllı mert korkusuz
<ogny> ost: misafir-OS: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic/x86_64-Distro: Linux Mint 13 Maya Maya-CPU: 2 x Intel Pentium Dual (1600.000 MHz)-Processes: 165-Uptime: 7h 18m-Users: 2-Load Average:
<ogny>          1.14-Memory Usage: 971.02MB/1995.19MB (48.67%)-Disk Usage: 9.31GB/147.83GB (6.30%)
<ogny> yeah!
<banlieue> nasıl oluyor o hacı
<aykut> misafir-OS
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ne yaw
<ogny> aga bizim sirkette
<ogny> bi exper var
<ogny> disardan gelenlere vermek icin
<ogny> oraya mint kurdum
<ogny> tmux-weechat-bitlbee takiliom
<banlieue> hmm cici şirket yani misafirleri düşünüyor
<ogny> onumdeki pc'de windowz var ayiptir soylemesi D:
<banlieue> hoşmuş
<ogny> d:
<aykut> niye ayıo
<Kartagis> ayıp tabii
<ogny> ....
<aykut> ayıp*
 * aykut ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.3 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2,00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (1080 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 109,94 Hours **
<Kartagis> neden söylüyon?
<ogny> peh
<ogny> abi hana
<aykut> windowscuyuk ezelden
<ogny> *hani
<ogny> bi seye para bayilirsan
<aykut> lşskjghlkşs hee
<aykut> o mesele
<Kartagis> haa o bakımdan
<banlieue> aykut da sistemiyle eziyor hacı
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> milleti hava atmak icin
<ogny> dersin ya
<banlieue> nasıl şeyediliyor o kod aykut reyiz
<ogny> 'ayiptir soylemesi dun suradaydik'
<ogny> o misal
<ogny> windowzdayim..
<ogny> d:
<aykut> banlieue, ne kodu
<banlieue> sysinfo dalgası
<aykut> sysinfo dan mı bahsediyon
<aykut> benim irc clientle birlikte geliyo
<ogny> sysinfo kodu mu oturtuo
<banlieue> hmm
<Kartagis> aykut: /me yerine /say yapsana
<ogny> :D
 * ogny 
<banlieue> pidgin'de varmıküne
<ogny> banlieue: kesin vardir bir scripti vs.si haci
<Kartagis> &g pidgin sysinfo
<f0und> Kartagis: Debian User Forums • View topic - irc clients: <http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=53615>; Debian User Forums • View topic - Question about APT dependency ...: <http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=79092>; Linux Mint Forums • View topic - [Closed] A couple questions: <http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=199&t=105678&p=597903>; Linux Mint Forums • View (2 more messages)
<aykut> Kartagis, şimdi indir scripti
<aykut> değiştir
<aykut> tekrar derle
<aykut> sonra hexchat e yükle
<aykut> uzun iş
<aykut> :D /me kalsın
<Kartagis> aykut: ha pardon windows'tu ya unuttum
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> aga neden bu panellerde web sunucu loglarını bulmak bu kadar zordur?
<aykut> nesi zor yaw
<aykut> ne paneli kurdun ?
<ogny> mesela hanginde
<Kartagis> ben kullanmıyorum da, birisi  sormuş
<Kartagis> plesk
<Kartagis> ben panel kullanmam
<Kartagis> webmin bile
<aykut> özel bi kurulum yoksa
<aykut> standarttır
<ogny> bi bakim webmin vardir bende
<aykut> aah
<aykut> bi ara php ile
<aykut> debug yapmam lazım
<aykut> içimde kaldı
<Kartagis> xdebug
<aykut> evet
<aykut> şdlkg adım adım da yapabiliyo mu
<aykut> o
<aykut> break koysam mesela
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum ben xdebug'u bir tek wampp'da gördüm
<aykut> xdebug elle de kurarım ben
<aykut> sıkıntı değil de
<aykut> uğraşmadım hiç
<ogny> webmin'de log goruntulemek
<ogny> harbi zormus.
<Kartagis> varsayılan bir debian kurulumunda bind zone dosyaları nerededir?
<ElixirVitae> kartagis bot senin galiba
<Kartagis> sir yes sir!
<ElixirVitae> irssi üzerinde mi?
<ElixirVitae> version ctcp sine cevap vermiyor ;)
<Kartagis> hayır, supybot
<Kartagis> direk çalıştırıyorum
<Kartagis> ./supybot f0und-fn.conf ile
<ElixirVitae> Bakıyorum şimdi, geniş command listesi varmış
<ElixirVitae> Logosunu da yumurta yiyen yılan yapmışlar~
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0q2eGAjyGg
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-08
<Kartagis> [OS] Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae/i686 [Distro] Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS [CPU] 4 x Intel Core i5-2400S (1600.000 MHz) [Processes] 247 [Uptime] 1d 19h 36m [Users] 5 [Load Average] 1.76 [Disk Usage] 882.96GB/1226.27GB (72.00%)  - Internal Traffic (eth0): 825.79MB In/547.64MB Out
<rgngl> banlieue: bot degilim. sadece irc surekli acik sunucu makinede :)
<banlieue> eyvallah rgngl
<Kartagis> ya sinir oldum
<Kartagis> drupal'de temiz url'yi ne yaparsam yapayım çalıştıramıyorum
<ogny1> slm
<Shehrazad> slm
<ogny1> hg Shehrazad
<ElxirVitae> Hmm, düşmüşüm bir ara galiba.
<ogny1> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-09
<s0u][ight> ekran basinda birisi varmi?
<Kartagis> ivit
<s0u][ight> Kartagis: bi ricada bulunabilirmiyim?
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> ^ s0u][ight
<s0u][ight> ElixirVitae: ben ricada bulundum, oyle cozulmesi gereken teknik bir problemim yoktu, sagolsun Kartagis yardimci oldu :)
<banlieue> ElixirVitae reyiz napan
<ElixirVitae> iyidir banlieue
<banlieue> bu sefer i*nelik yok
<banlieue> içimden geldi
<banlieue> :p
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<banlieue> hava çok soğudu amk
<ogny> slm
<ogny> Aranel: mrb hoca
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<ogny> :D
<ogny> mrb bebisim
<Kartagis> xen'de bir sorunla karşılaştım, yardım edebilir misin?
<ogny> Kartagis: aga makaleyi yazmamisin
<ogny> insallah
<Kartagis> ne makalesiydi?
<ogny> soyle bi hele
<ogny> xen'e
<ogny> ubuntu'da
<ogny> nasil iso kurucaz
<ogny> ornegin pfsense iso'su (attim)
<ogny> mesai disinda bi ar
<ogny> *ara
<ogny> musait oldugunda
<ogny> buralardan anlatabilir misin acaba
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> ogny: /boot/grub/grub.cfg dosyasına kernel /boot/xen-4.1-i386.gz dom0_mem=1024M  yazdım
<Kartagis> ama 1839 ayırdı
<Kartagis> nedendir?
<Kartagis> ogny: yanlış hatırlamıyorsam windows için konuşmuştuk
<ogny> evet windows
<ogny> xen gui'den
<ogny> yapilabiliyor mu
<ogny> cli mi hep
<ogny> Kartagis: bilmiyorum be abi...
<Kartagis> cli
<ogny> bununla ilgili
<Kartagis> &g xen windows 7 domU
<ogny> bana yardimci olabilir misin?
<f0und> Kartagis: DomU Support for Xen - Xen: <http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/DomU_Support_for_Xen>; Installing and Running Windows 7 as a Xen HVM domainU Guest ...: <http://www.virtuatopia.com/index.php/Installing_and_Running_Windows_7_as_a_Xen_HVM_domainU_Guest>; Setup of Windows domU on Debian lenny dom0 - Wiki: <http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Setup_of_Windows_domU_on_Debian_lenny_dom0>; Convert an (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> 2. bağlantı
<ogny> tamamdir hoca, cok tesekkurler
<ogny> su andan sonra
<ogny> musait degilim
<ogny> bakamayacam
<ogny> haberiniz ola
<Kartagis> rica ederim, ben de onu şeyettim
<banlieue> wine için antivirüs yüklemem gerekir mi abiler?
<banlieue> veya linux için?
<aykut> banlieue, ne antivirüsü la
<aykut> realtime antivirüs n00b içindir
<banlieue> noob derken hacı?
<banlieue> ben mesela o kadar noob değildim windows'ta ama çoğu zaman yine virüs çıkıyordu yani
<banlieue> girdiğim siteler de bellidir hani
<aykut> banlieue, işlediğin sisteme göre
<aykut> ben firefox ve chrome kurarım
<aykut> adblocker plus ve noscriptle süslerim
<aykut> program indireceksem kendi sitesinden indiririm
<aykut> false positive lere kafayı takmam
<aykut> istediğim gibi dolaşırım
<aykut> Bazen bilgisayarın başına
<aykut> birtakım insanlar oturur
<aykut> ve virüs bulaştırırlar
<aykut> o durumda da
<aykut> kaspersky rescue disk kullanırım
<banlieue> wine'a virüs bulaşma durumu söz konusu olabilir mi
<banlieue> linux'te virüs olar mı
<aykut> sonuçta antivirüsün para eden kısmı realtime protection
<banlieue> virüs nasıl bulaşır
<aykut> gerisini her firma sağlar
<aykut> banlieue, yok
<aykut> wine virüs bulaşacak kadar kompleks değil
<aykut> + virüs dediğin
<aykut> sadece
<aykut> windowsda olmaz
<banlieue> peki benim onboard webcam'im var
<banlieue> bundan görüntü sağlanması mümkün mü
<banlieue> ubuntu üzerinden
<aykut> herşey mümkün
<aykut> o yüzden webcam i kapat :D:D
<banlieue> hahahha
<banlieue> nasıl?
<aykut> bu kadar paranoyak olmaya gerek yok
<aykut> ama ille de olacam diyosan
<aykut> kaldır cihazın driver ını sistemden
<banlieue> kaldırsam bile tırsarım lan ben
<banlieue> beni kimse tutamaz
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdf
<aykut> :D:D:D
<aykut> dediğim gibi
<aykut> virüs tamamen paranoya işidir
<banlieue> virüs olayından pek tırsmıyorum
<banlieue> asıl sakat durumlar
<banlieue> bu webcam vs.
<banlieue> mikrofon olayı
<aykut> la webcam ile
<aykut> ne gibi
<aykut> sakatlık olur
<aykut> :\
<aykut> muhaha
<aykut> bant yapıstır tepesıne
<aykut> banlieue,
<aykut> en kesin çözüm
<banlieue> hahahaahha
<banlieue> mikrofon da sakat
<banlieue> amk notebookları bildiğin televizyon gibi
<banlieue> naklen 7/24 yayın yapsan haberin olmaz
<genc> slm
<genc> http://www.nationalgeographic.com.tr/ngm/1211/konu.aspx?Konu=1
<ElixirVitae> >Devamını National Geographic Türkiye'nin Kasım 2012 sayısında veya iPad Kasım 2012 edisyonunda okuyabilirsiniz.
<raldu> wind1
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-10
<ogny> napanzi yigenler
<ogny> Aranel: dun konusamadik la
<ogny> napanzi
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> banlieue: agali
<ogny> hava da bozdu de mi
<ogny> banlieue: agali, dun bjk-bursa ne mac olmus a
<banlieue> hea
<banlieue> öyle olmuş
<ogny> banlieue: agali, nasi gidio eyi mi la
<banlieue> kötü
<banlieue> insan doğası denilen zırva sinirimi bozuyor
<banlieue> ona bakıyorum
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hea
<ogny> insan dogasi zirva mi la
<ogny> D;
<ogny> tirnaklarim tabletimi cizer mi :D
<ogny> derinden kesem amk
<ogny> ping
<ogny> ubuntu'da7
<ogny> grubi editlemeden
<ogny> ayarlayacak bir arac
<ogny> aklinizda var mi
<ogny> yani ben elle editlemeden
<ogny> bir arac uzerinden
<aykut> yow yow
<aykut> nassınız
<aykut> ubuntu kanalı insanları
<ogny> he yo aykut aga iyiylik takiliom simdi
<ogny> 12.10'dayim
<ogny> babam grub'dan windowz'u secip giremiyor
<ogny> ondan kelli
<ogny> windowzu secili etmem lazim
<aykut> linux mu kaldı ya
<ogny> ama gidip bi ton baska seye sarip unutuyorum aga
<ogny> lihea
<ogny> windows8 gelinc
<ogny> soylecem birakin la artik bu laynaks maynaks
<ogny> kasmayin yani
<ogny> adamlar yapmis
<aykut> ogny,
<aykut> çokdan geldi
<ogny> hea
<aykut> win 8
<ogny> valla mi la
<ogny> betasi felandir o
<aykut> ohoo hangi ülkede yaşıyon
<ogny> :D
<aykut> zimbabwe de mi
<ogny> korsancilarin kiralisin aga
<ogny> :D
<aykut> 29 ekimde satışa çıkarıldı
<ogny> vay essek sipalari
<aykut> ben 12 farklı torrentini indirdim
<ogny> 29ekim ha
<ogny> 10 gun felan olmsu sen de
<ogny> ne ezdin arkadas
<ogny> :D
<ogny> aykut: memnun musun aga?
<aykut> alışamadım
<aykut> sıkıntılı
<aykut> biraz
<ogny> hmz
<ogny> dokanmali mi
<aykut> nesine dokanacam
<ogny> :D
<aykut> dokanmatikli monitörüm mü var
<ogny> ne bilim aga belki
<ogny> adamlar software kasip
<ogny> yapmsilardir
<ogny> bilemedim iste
<ogny> cahallik
<aykut> slşdhlkjhsdhsdg
<ogny> ;D
<aykut> güzel olmuş ama
<aykut> pc kullanıcısı için
<aykut> çok eksiği var
<aykut> bi de uygulamalarının
<ogny> abi pc kullanicisi icin
<aykut> baştan aşağı değişmesi gerek
<ogny> windows xp'den otesine gecemediler aslinda
<ogny> oha
<aykut> komple
<ogny> derleyici surumu
<ogny> muhabbeti mi
<aykut> hayır ya
<ogny> nasil
<aykut> microsoft un metro uygulamaları var ya
<ogny> hic bilmiodum ya
<aykut> hepsi ayrı hikaye
<aykut> misal bi twitter
<aykut> bi facebook
<aykut> bi google
<aykut> gmail
<aykut> bunların hepsinin
<aykut> official metro uygulamaları gelmeli
<aykut> ilk yazan kazanır
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> ms izin verir mi sence aga
<aykut> şu an yüzlercesi çalışıyodur
<aykut> abi ms android gibi yapmış sistemi
<aykut> store a koyacaksın
<aykut> alacaklar demiş yazılımcıya
<aykut> metroyu da buna göre tasarlamış
<ogny> abi
<aykut> isterse yapmasın
<ogny> sen neler anlattin 2 sn.de ya
<ogny> ms napmis boyle
<ogny> duruma aymis pezolar
<ogny> :D
<aykut> aynen
<aykut> ben şey düşünüyorum
<aykut> yakın zamanda sık kullanılan kontrolleri
<aykut> toplayıp
<aykut> bi metro panelindeki butonlara koyucam
<ogny> oo super
<aykut> bilgisayarı kapat gibi komutlar
<ogny> bu metro paneli
<aykut> çok ters yerde
<ogny> ubuntu'nun son surumlerindeki
<aykut> direk içine koyucam metroyu
<ogny> unity panel gibi mi
<aykut> unity panel i bilmem bro
<ogny> :D
<aykut> youtube yap biraz
<ogny> bro sen en son
<aykut> metroyu görücen
<ogny> ne zaman ubuntu kullandin la
<ogny> :D
<aykut> şspjhsdg  3 4 senedir
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ubuntunun yakınından geçmişliğim yok
<ogny> vay agam
<aykut> tek linux olarak
<aykut> centos ve arch ile
<aykut> düzenli bi ilişkim var
<ogny> eh zaten
<ogny> saglamlari tutmusun aga :D
<aykut> yani diyeceğim o ki
<aykut> win 8 in çok yolu var
<aykut> :D ben birkaç ücretsiz uygulama yapmayı düşünüyorum
<aykut> ama bilindik windows un dışına çıkmış
<ogny> abi
<ogny> bu olmamis la
<ogny> yine amk
<ogny> 2 ayri platformu
<ogny> corba etmisler
<aykut> evet
<ogny> ne gerek var masaustunde buna ya
<aykut> bak olmamış diye bişey yok
<aykut> olmuş
<aykut> hatta çok iyi olmuş
<ogny> windows7 kalici olur ag
<aykut> ama olmayan kısmı
<aykut> görünmeyen kontroller
<aykut> Misal başlat butonunu koy oraya
<aykut> ona tıklayınca açılsın metro
<ogny> evet
<aykut> ne gerek var kaydırmalara
<aykut> sistem bileşenleri uzak kalmış
<aykut> iyice
<aykut> bunları düzeltmesi gerek
<ogny> abi bu
<ogny> tablet alamayan
<ogny> fukaranin
<ogny> eglencesi olmus
<ogny> :D
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> tableti netcen ya
<ogny> :D
<aykut> bırak allasen
<ogny> onlar boyle ya
<aykut> tablet kadar kullanışsız bişeyi hayatım boyunca görmedim
<aykut> zilyonla para veriyolar bi de ona
<ogny> bende var aga 2 tane
<ogny> D:
<ogny> seviyom cok ya
<aykut> neler var
<ogny> eve gelince
<ogny> direk aliom abi elime
<ogny> bi android sony tablet s
<ogny> digeri apple ipad son surum, a1340
<aykut> android tablet bende de var
<aykut> bi tane
<ogny> android'den hic memnun degilim
<aykut> arkadaştan yürüttüm
<ogny> tegra2
<ogny> D:
<aykut> saçma sapan bişey
<aykut> lskdjhsd
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> yani omrumde ilk kez
<ogny> bir seyi fabrika ayarlarinda kullanmaya karar verdim
<ogny> geri alicam yaptigim her seyi
<ogny> bu kadar mi kasili bir alet arkadas...
<aykut> ogny, benim bacıya alıcam bi tane
<aykut> isteyip duruyo
<ogny> :D
<ogny> baci dedigin
<ogny> kardesin mi aga
<aykut> hee
<ogny> abi bi tane var
<ogny> su an
<ogny> tr'den alacaksan tabi
<aykut> ne alsam karar veremedim bi türlü
<aykut> ipad istemiyo
<ogny> acer iconia
<ogny> 7inc
<aykut> apple düşmanı olarak yetiştirdim
<aykut> gururluyum
<ogny> tegra3 quad  core 1gb ram
<ogny> gayet iyi
<ogny> 4.1 os geliyor
<ogny> 7inc ona iyi gider hem
<ogny> http://www.hepsiburada.com/liste/acer-a110-8gb-wifi-7-tablet/productDetails.aspx?productId=bd301677&categoryId=3008012
<ogny> bunun yurtdisi satisi 229$
<ogny> amazonda, fazla bir fark yok
<ogny> su anki en gelismis cihaz bu aykut hoca
<ogny> android olarak
<aykut> galaxy note mu alsam
<aykut> :\
<ogny> D:
<aykut> ogny, ben kullanmıcam
<aykut> o teknoloji fakirine vericem
<ogny> tamam iste
<aykut> bütün gün saçma sapan twitter da takılacak
<ogny> kasmayacak, ugrasmayacak
<ogny> 7"
<aykut> arkadaşlarıyla oradayım buradayım diye
<ogny> kizlar icin ideal
<aykut> konuşacak felan
<ogny> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/tablets/2012/Acer/ICONIATab/IconiaTabA110/IconiaTabA110sp2.shtml
<ogny> burda da tum ozellikleri var
<aykut> guzelmis bak bu
<ogny> aynen abi
<aykut> rootlaması
<aykut> felan dertli mi la bunları
<ogny> evet...
<aykut> :\
<ogny> bunlar pek root'lanamiyor aga...
<ogny> tegra2 serisi
<ogny> sonrasi
<aykut> eşşek herifler
<aykut> niye rootlatmıyolar
<ogny> abi cihazi daha ben android sdk'ya taniatmamdim
<ogny> ama bacinin
<ogny> root'la felan isi olmaz aga
<ogny> :D
<genc> slm
<banlieue> selam genc reyiz
<genc> as
<genc> bir kayserili vardı nerelerde
<noord> torrent client olarak ne kullanalım ?
<genc> transmission
<genc> kurulu paketleri toplu nasıl indiririm
<genc> sudo apt-get download
<genc> toplu hali varmı
<genc> tüm kurulu paketleri indir gibi bir komut
<noord> genc http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<noord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100816
<genc> hangi komut indiriyor
<genc> listelemeden bahsediyor
<noord> genc, araç olarak var mı bilemiyorum tam olarak,
<noord> grabpackages istediğin paketi çekiyor,
<noord> pardon python grabpackages.py , konuda bahsedilmiş,
<genc> elle tek tek ugraşacagız
<noord> çok fazla incelemedim biraz daha araştırınca bulursun illaki bişeyler
<ElixirVitae> noord, torrent client ı olarak default transmission fazla seçenek sağlamaz.
<ElixirVitae> daha fazla ayar istiyorsan qbittorrent tavsiye ederim
<ElixirVitae> Paketleri toplu indirmek için ise synaptic kullanabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> sadece paketleri indirme seçeneği var onay ekranında
<genc> nasıl oluyor
<genc> paket indirme
<genc> ElixirVitae : synaptic le nasıl yapıyoruz toplu paket indirmeyi
<ElixirVitae> paketleri seç, apply de
<ElixirVitae> gelen ekranda sadece paketleri indirmeyi seç
<genc> indir diye bir secenek çıkmıyor
<noord> ElixirVitae, farkettim deluge kurdum idare eder gibi duruyor,
<ElixirVitae> genc, http://i.imgur.com/uP9TU.png
<genc> çözdum
<genc> saolasın
<ElixirVitae> Ben hemen hemen hepsini denedim, utorrent e alışkın olduğum için qbittorrrent daha rahat geldi.
<genc> utorrent artısıne
<ElixirVitae> UPX mi bir protokol vardı
<ElixirVitae> onu kullanıyordu utorrent diğerlerinde de var artık
<ElixirVitae> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Transport_Protocol
<ElixirVitae> Bu var işte diğer işlerine engel olmuyor torrent.
<ElixirVitae> Bir de daha az resource kullanıyordu.
<ElixirVitae> De 3.0 dan sonraki versiyonlar hoşuma gitmiyor, 2.2.1 kurdum Win7 ye ama hiç kullanmadım.
<genc> win 8 kullanan oldumu
<ElixirVitae> Evet, biraz.
<ElixirVitae> Aslında çok az diyelim.
<noord> genc, ev arkadaşımın pc de biraz baktım, tuhaf geldi
<genc> unity denziyor diyenler var
<genc> ben zerlik varmı
<noord> metro arayüz mü diyordu eleman bişeyler diyordu,
<noord> geleneksel masaüstü ile kullanılabilir,
<noord> genc, bazı bileşenleri .net4 üzerine geçirmişler,
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/tm08gkdh1/
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-11
<banlieue> gençler bu dağıtımlarda türkçe dil desteği var mıdır?
<banlieue> http://trisquel.info/en
<banlieue> http://www.gnewsense.org/Main/HomePage
<noord> banlieue, yaygın kullanılan dağıtımlar iyidir,
<banlieue> radikal tarafım azıttı
<banlieue> şimdilik geçme gibi bir planım yok ama
<banlieue> ilerleyen zamanlarda belki
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
<genc> http://www.replikizle.com/4111/gerdek-nasil-gecti-ogul
<banlieue> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/39944/kibar-feyzo-ekk-amp-sener-sen-kosusu
<banlieue> senin için gelsin genc reyiz
<banlieue> :p
<genc> bu da benden sana
<genc> http://www.replikizle.com/16906/isler-gucler-onur-un-sevgilisi-herkesi-sasirtti
<banlieue> hahahahaha müthişmiş bu
<banlieue> hele okey taşlarıyla 10 numara  müthiş
<genc> seyrettigim ikinçi türk dizisi
<genc> dns espiri iyi
<banlieue> diğeri hangisi genc
<genc> vadi
<banlieue> kurtlar vadisi?
<genc> evet
<banlieue> o hala yayınlanıyor mu la
<genc> kendi gününde kendi saatinde
<banlieue> israil çıkarması yaptı mı la o
<banlieue> mavi marmara'dan sonra
<banlieue> :p
<aykut> adblock plus kurun beyler
<aykut> :D çok pis izleniyoruz
<genc> o ne işe yarar
<genc> tor gibi birşeymi
<aykut> genc, reklam ve tracking sitelerini engelleyen bi plugin
<aykut> girdiğim 4 tane adres var
<aykut> toplamda
<genc> opera kullanıyorum
<aykut> servislerini aldıkları siteleri de saydım
<aykut> 13 tane site
<aykut> bağlanılması zorunlu
<genc> chromium
<aykut> gerisi
<aykut> tracking
<genc> google firefox eklentisi gözüküyor
<aykut> her browser için mevcut
<ElixirVitae> tracking istemiyorsanız firefox ayarlarından "tell the websites I do not want to be tracked" seçeneğini işaretleyin.
<ElixirVitae> Ve Ghostery add-on unu kurun.
<ElixirVitae> Flash kullanıyorsanız better privacy add-on u var, flash cookieleri temizlemek için.
<genc> ayarların neresinde
<genc> ubuntu tweak kullanıyorum tarayıcıları temizlemek için
<ElixirVitae> Privacy tab ında
<genc> buldum
<genc> cok nadir firefox kullanıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Eskiden böyle şeylerde firefox kullan, şu daha iyidir diyip tartışmalara bile girerdim.
<ElixirVitae> Şimdiki davranışım daha doğru diye düşünüyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Ben firefox kullanıyorum, sen hangisi hoşuna gidiyorsa onu kullan diyorum.
<slarikan> genc, senin kart ne
<genc> markayı hatırlamıyorum
<genc> starsky
<genc> öyle birşeyler olacak
<genc> ama bt878
<genc> diye görüyor
<slarikan> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=293.50
<genc> hiç ayar yapmadım
<genc> 8.04 beri çalışıyor
<slarikan> bende diğer dağıtımlarda ayar yapmıyom
<slarikan> ubuntuya gelince çalışmıyo
<genc> alla halla
<genc> herşey çalışıyor ses yok diyorsun
<genc> zapping ses ayarlarına baktınmı
<slarikan> zapping açılmadıki
<genc> tvtime
<genc> acık
<slarikan> karıştırdım
<slarikan> tv timeyi
<slarikan> alsamixer yapıp lineyi açtım falan fayda vermedi
<genc> yılanmı yamuk yapıyor
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<genc> python
<slarikan> anladım
<genc> dil hatasıysa
<genc> lang çalıştır
<slarikan> ben audio girişinden alıyom
<slarikan> receverden
<slarikan> karasal yayın değil
<genc> uydu
<slarikan> he
<genc> bende ikinçi bir ses kartı daha görüyor
<slarikan> tv kartında ses sistemi varya
<genc> ses ayarlarında bt 878
<genc> ses kısmına bir bak
<genc> iki ses sistemi olarak görüyordur
<slarikan> yahu ses kartında girişi alıyo
<slarikan> çıkışa vermiyo
<genc> donanımdan seçip ayarlıyorsun
<genc> ubuntu damısın
<slarikan> windeyim
<slarikan> geçiyom
<genc> okey
<slarikan> tvtimede gitti karıştırırken
<slarikan> .tvtime yi silince geri geldi
<genc> ses gir
<slarikan> artık menü gelmiyo
<genc> donanım
<genc> hangi menu
<slarikan> girdim sese
<genc> donanım
<genc> kaçtane görüyor
<slarikan> iki
<slarikan> bi digital bi analog
<genc> seç tv kartı olanı
<slarikan> digitaldir herhalde
<genc> altta profil kısmında nediyor
<slarikan> profil?
<slarikan> tümleşik ses sistemi mi
<genc> seçili aygıt ayarları profil der
<slarikan> demiyo
<genc> hoperlor sınanın yanı
<slarikan> yanda ayarlar var
<slarikan> yok yahu
<genc> ekran görüntüsü atıyorum
<slarikan> nereye atayım
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/m0w3wd6kn/
<genc> gördünmü
<genc> seninkini de buraya yapıştır
<genc> yada teamviewer varmı
<slarikan> kip yazıyo
<slarikan> profil yerine
<genc> her neyse
<genc> tık la orayı
<slarikan> http://postimage.org/image/kcggrqhq1/
<genc> analok steryo cıkış seç
<slarikan> o seçili
<slarikan> digitalde kip yok
<genc> donanım sekmesi yok sende
<genc> ünty lemi alakalı
<slarikan> bak bende donanım sekmeside yok
<genc> bir bende kapatıp açim
<genc> bek le
<genc> unty geliyom
<genc> unity ayar yeri yok
<genc> gnome shell geleçem birde
<noord> tweak falan kurun belki vardır,
<genc> slarikan ordamısın
<slarikan> he
<genc> gnome shell birde gelim
<genc> gnome shell dede var ayar
<genc> unity donanım profil seçimi yok
<slarikan> girişte var donanım
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/jw30n6747/
<genc> giriş secili aygıtın giriş ayarları
<slarikan> bende çıktıda var kartlar
<genc> ses kartını giriş çıkış
<genc> seciyorsun
<genc> tv kartını da
<genc> sadece cıkış
<genc> bu kadar
<slarikan> evet
<slarikan> sende giriş çıkış var
<genc> var
<slarikan> bende tek çıkış görünüyo kipte
<genc> yukarda yapıştırdım
<slarikan> http://postimage.org/image/kcggrqhq1/
<genc> sına diyin çe ne tepki veriyor
<slarikan> analogda ses veriyo
<slarikan> bi pencere açılıyo
<slarikan> sağ sol dene
<genc> osenin ses kartındır
<genc> digerini seç
<slarikan> diğerinde ses vermiyo
<slarikan> digitalde
<genc> dişitaldeki profil kip ne
<slarikan> kip yok digitalde
<genc> uzak masa üstü yapa bilirmiyiz
<genc> gnome shell
<genc> yada cinnamon kur
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<genc> bakalım
<genc> unty donanım sekmesi gözükmüyor
<genc> ubuntu tweak varsa kurman kolay
<genc> gnome shell
<genc> stabil
<genc> sistemine zarar vermez
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-04
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<fransuva> selam
<Trisis> slm
<Trisis> yardımcı olazcak kimse yok mu
<Akurgal> sorun nedir
<Akurgal> elimden geliyosa tabi
<Trisis> Ya bir süre windows kullanıyordum 160 gb lık hd min on gb lık kısmı kayıp tı ubuntu kullanmaya başlayınca 160 göründü tekrar windowsa döndüm ve tekrar 150 gb oldu acaba sorun nedir
<Trisis> ubuntu da 160 windows ta 150 görünüyor ama hd 160 gb
<Akurgal> gparted kur ve oradan bak bi
<Akurgal> linux formatindaysa win gormez
<Trisis> kurdum sorun yok diyo
<Akurgal> orada kac gb goruyo?
<Akurgal> 160 mi?
<Trisis> su an win kullanıyorum 150 görünüyor
<Akurgal> ok programdan baka biliyormusun hdd ne?
<Trisis> su kurulu değil ubuntu varken gpart kuruludu
<Akurgal> ok boot olarak kullana biliyosun zaten ileride win de bile isine yarar
<Akurgal> indir 160 mb bisey
<Trisis> peki kayıp kısmı geri alablirmiyim?
<Akurgal> boot olarak ac bak eger kayip alan formati ornegin ext falansa siler ntfs birlestirisin. sorunun duzelir
<Akurgal> alirsin
<Trisis> tskkk
<Akurgal> rica ederim ama dikkatli ol verilerini ucurma.
<Trisis> eywallah
<Akurgal> ben gun oldu uzerine sistem yuklu hdd yi bes on parca yapip geri birletirdim bir tek dosyam ucmadi
<Akurgal> ama dikkatli olmakta yarar var
<Akurgal> :)
<Trisis> :)
<Akurgal> genede ben olsam baska sistemle ugrasmazdim:)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-05
<thiras> ogny, mysql biliyon mu?
<murat> ıyı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-06
<Kartagis> xfce'deyim tamam pıh pıh
<Kartagis> ne bu ya sırf mavi tonları
<Galatasaray> kanalda kimse var mı?
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu?
<Galatasaray> chromium web tarayıcının üst tarafında gizli bir menü yapmışlar onu nasıl kaldırırız bir saattir arıyorum ama bulamadım.  bilen varsa insaniyet namına yardım etsin.
<ogny> kimse yok mk
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu?
<bdscvr> mrb
<Galatasaray> iyi akşamlar
<bdscvr> iyi akşamlar gs
<bdscvr> yalnız değilsin
<Galatasaray> chromium kullanıcısı arıyorum
<bdscvr> chromium mu?
<Galatasaray> chromium browser
<bdscvr> mevzu nedir?
<Galatasaray> sol üstteki gizli menü
<Galatasaray> bu konuda bir bilgin var mı?
<bdscvr> hiç dikkat etmemiştim
<Galatasaray> son güncellemeyle geldi ve sürekli yanlışlıkla tıklıyorum çok can sıkıcı
<Galatasaray> kaldırmanın bir yolunu arıyorum
<bdscvr> hangi versiyon
<Galatasaray> Sürüm 30.0.1599.114
<bdscvr> hangi işletim sistemi/versiyonu
<Galatasaray> xubuntu 12.04
<bdscvr> bende ubuntu 12.04 + cinnamon var ama dediğin buton görünmüyor
<Galatasaray> ekran görüntüsü almaya çalışacağım bir sn.
<bdscvr> paketi downgrade etmeyi denesen?
<Galatasaray> ekran görüntüsü alamadım menüyü açtığımda uyguluma çalıştırıcıyı açamıyorum
<Galatasaray> zaten görünür değil çizgi şeklinde sekmelerin hemen üzerinde bü nedenler sekmelerden birine tıklayacağım zaman sürekli buna tıklıyorum iyice sinirlerimi bozdu.
<bdscvr> xfce ile de alakalı olabilir, başka kullandığın gnome/kde gibi ortam kurulu mı?
<Galatasaray> aslında tam ekran çalışan biri için son derece kullanışlı ama normal kullanıma geçtiğinde tam bir karın ağrısı
<Galatasaray> evet haklı olabilirsin
<Galatasaray> yok sadece xfce var
<bdscvr> sorunsuz çalışan en son sürümüne downgrade edebilirsin
<bdscvr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<bdscvr> örnekte olduğu gibi
<bdscvr> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/
<bdscvr> burda da chromiumun mevcut sürümlerini görebilirsin
<Galatasaray> teşekkür ederim.
<bdscvr> bişey değil, iyi akşamlar
<Galatasaray> iyi akşamlar.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<t4hrip> selamun aleykum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-07
<emre_ozdn> yardım edermisiniz lütfen
<emre_ozdn> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' paket bilgi dosyasını okumaya çalışırken hata oluştu: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<emre_ozdn> bu hatayı alıyorum
<emre_ozdn> yardım edin lütfen
<abdullatif> Günaydınlar, 14.04 e geçiş yapan var mı?
<abdullatif> Merhabalar 14.04 Trusty Tahr e yükselten var mı?
<Kartagis> 13.10 yeni çıktı daha
<abdullatif> Evet biliyorum 13.10 yeni çıktı fakat 14.04 ünde cdimage i yayınlandı
<abdullatif> LTS
<abdullatif> 14.04 ü yükledim update de sorun yaşıyorum, ağ bağlantınızı kontrol edin diyor
<abdullatif> Komut satırından update yapmaya çalışıyorum oda sorun çıkartıyor
<abdullatif> Forumda sorunu zaten paylaştım
<Kartagis> bilemiyorum ben evdekini daha yeni yükselttim 13.10'a
<abdullatif> 13.10 u alpha dan beri kullanıyordum
<abdullatif> Yeni sürüme başlanınca direk sürümü değiştiriyorum ben genellikle
<abdullatif> Ama 14.04 LTS oturduğunda daha sonra çıkacak olan sürümlere geçmeyi düşünmüyorum
<murat_> slmlr
<Kartagis> selam murat_
<murat_> yaw abım ıranda bır ps göndermiş linux kurulu bunun mantıgı ne acaba
<murat_> nasılsın kartakıs abi
<murat_> yaw abi sen pardus kanalına takılıyonmu
<murat_> bırıne bır söz verdık format atıncaloglar sılındı sımdı o kım onu bılmıyom
<Kartagis> yok benim pardus'la işim olmaz
<murat_> yaw bırıne özel bır sogutucu için söz verdık
<Kartagis> ilk denediğimde hiçbir şeyi tanımadığımdan beri kılım pardus'a
<murat_> nasıl abı yaw
<Kartagis> log tutucu yok mudur kanalda?
<murat_> aha bır soram
<murat_> abı demekkı pc den pc ye fark var
<murat_> bende pardusu sornsuz kullandıgım pc de ubuntu unıty de ısınma sorunu ıle karsılaştım
<murat_> ne bambulbe ne optumus kar etmedi
<murat_> ama anlamadıgım aynı nısının tıpkısı olan mınt te aynı sorun olmadı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-08
<Kartagis> phpmyadmin konusunda yardım edebilecek olan var mı?
<cagriemer> merhaba, sorununuz nedir acaba? elimden geldigince yardimci olmaya calisayim.
<Kartagis> cagriemer: şimdi benim 1,5gb bir sql dosyam var
<Kartagis> gzip ile 244mb yaptım
<murat_> slmlr lınux alemi
<Kartagis> php.ini'de upload_max_file ve post_bilmemne değerlerini 250mb yaptım
<Kartagis> phpmyadmin'den dosyamı yüklemeye kalktım
<Kartagis> veritabanlarının yarısını oluşturdu
<Kartagis> neden olabilir?
<cagriemer> phpmyadmin .gz yukleyebiliyor mu emin degilim, once onu bir kontrol edeyim musaadenizle
<cagriemer> merhaba murat_
<murat_> merhaba abi
<Kartagis> yükleyebiliyor evet
<Kartagis> merhaba murat_
<cagriemer> Kartagis, evet yukleyebiliyormus
<cagriemer> Sorun neden kaynaklanmis olabilir acikcasi bir fikrim yok terminalden dogrudan mysql'e yuklemeyi denediniz mi?
<cagriemer> ornegin gunzip < veritabani.gz | mysql -ukullanici -psifre veritabaniadi
<murat_> bu arada sısteme zarar ermeden yenı bır surucu acmanın yolu varmı
<cagriemer> yeni bir surucu derken?
<murat_> sda3 mesala
<cagriemer> gparted genelde disk kucultme islemlerini oldukca sorunsuz halledebilir
<cagriemer> size garanti veremem ama cok buyuk ihtimalle bir sorun yasamazsiniz disk kucultme islemi yaparken
<cagriemer> bu arada LVM kullanmadiginizi varsaydim
<murat_> lvm ne oluyor
<murat_> :)
<cagriemer> Logical Volume Manager'in kisaltmasi LVM diye geciyor. Eger daha once duymadiysaniz muhtemelen diskinizi o sekilde yapilandirmamissinizdir
<aykut> biraz google
<cagriemer> Bununla ilgili SUDO'da bir yazi yazabilecek arkadas var mi iceride sorayim
<aykut> herşeye çare
<aykut> Kartagis, sql dosyasını çıkartıp
<aykut> mysql konsoldan yükle
<murat_> dogru soyluyon aykut abıde
<aykut> phpmyadmin çok aptalca işler yapıyo
<murat_> googleye elı olan yazdıgından kac el sıstem cokerttım
<murat_> adam bır komut yazmış salak gıbı gırdım mdm yı sıldık komutun baslangıcı cp lıydı sıfreyı gırınce nasıl rm oldu hala anlamadım
<cagriemer> silmemis de uzerine yazmis olabilir mi? (override)
<murat_> yok abı komut da anladıgım surdakı mdm yı suraya kopyalaydı sıfreyı gırdım
<murat_> rm / dıye bişey cıktı
<cagriemer> cp ile baslayan bir komut calistirdiniz ve "rm /" diye bir sey cikti. acikcasi bu komutu gormek isterim
<murat_> dur abı bulam
<cagriemer> ote yandan bildigim kadariyla guncel ubuntu surumlerinde rm / calistiramiyorduk tabii denemedim :)
<cagriemer> bir ara sanal bir makinede deneyeyim onu da
<murat_> yok bu manjaroda oldu
<murat_> bende ubuntu yok
<cagriemer> yine de komutu bulabilirsiniz ben de ogrenme firsati yakalamis olabilirim
<murat_> 12 04 u kurdum pc ısınma basladı 85 dereceyı gördum
<murat_> yerıne mınt kurdum onda sorun yok onu anlamadım mınt ubuntunun altyabısını kullanıyor dıyorlar
<cagriemer> Manjaro'nun artisi saniyorum ekran karti suruculerini dogrudan kuruyor olmasi. Optimus falan mi var sizde?
<murat_> evet
<cagriemer> bu da ubuntu'da neden isinma problemi yasadiginizi aciklar
<murat_> ama mınte o olmadı
<cagriemer> suruculeri kurmaniz gerekiyor. benim donanimimda cift ekran karti olmadigi icin son gelismeleri takip edemedim ne yazik ki
<cagriemer> o yuzden kesin bir sey soylemek istemiyorum
<murat_> bumlebee yı kurdum
<murat_> optirun glaxersmı neydı onuda gırdım
<cagriemer> bumblebee'yi kurmaniza ragmen isinma sorunu duzelmedi mi?
<cagriemer> optirun glxgears sadece calisip calismadigini test etmek amacli bir komut
<murat_> ışte onu gırdım
<murat_> dedıler calışıyor
<murat_> ondansonra optirun firefox dedım
<murat_> nete gırdım  pc gene ısındı
<cagriemer> optirun nvidia ekran kartini kullaniyor
<cagriemer> ornegin firefox calistirmak icin bunu istemezsiniz
<cagriemer> intel kartinizla calistirip pilden tasarruf etmek istersini
<cagriemer> hem boylece isinma problemi de olmaz
<murat_> fırefox dakı oyunlara ne olacak abi
<cagriemer> ekran karti kullandiracak kadar agir oyunlar mi bu oyunlar?
<cagriemer> intel basa cikamiyor mu?
<murat_> evet
<cagriemer> umarim onumuzdeki yillarda bu sorun cozulecek
<murat_> oyun beşbaraetmez sadece bır stratejı oyunu ama ona gırınce fan kendınıjete baglıyo
<cagriemer> ekran karti ureticilerinin donanimlari hakkinda biraz daha acik olmasi gerekiyor
<murat_> nvida lınuxse destek verecekmış
<cagriemer> vermeye basladi
<murat_> steam os sayesındı nvidada acık kaynaga gecti
<cagriemer> en son dizayn belgelerinin birkacini acmisti acik kaynak surucu gelistiricileri icin
<cagriemer> steam'in etkisi bence de buyuk tabii
<murat_> aama luis abının ortabarmagındada baya keramet varmış
<cagriemer> o bence denk geldi :)
<cagriemer> \disconnect
<Kartagis> aykut: sql dosyası 1,5gb olduğundan mütevellit, olmuyor
<aykut> :\
<aykut> Kartagis, olur niye olmasın
<aykut>  \. miydi neydi bi komut var
<aykut> vardı*
<Kartagis> max_allowed_packet diye bir hata veriyor
<Kartagis> ben de onu tam anlamadım
<Kartagis> #mysql kanalında size of the biggest statement diyorlar ama yine de anlamadım
<Kartagis> 211mb büyüklüğündeki bir gz dosyasını mysql'de içeri almak için max_allowed_packet değeri ne olmalı bilen var mı?
<yborlu> slm
<aasdas> unrealden anlayan varmidir acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-09
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> nasılsınız görüşmeyeli
<Kartagis> selam akar1m
<ElixirVitae> selam akar1m, Kartagis!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-10
<akar1m> herkese selamlar.
<akar1m> nasılsınız ?
<ElixirVitae> Selam akar1m.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-03
<cufaf> Sa :) android telefondan donanim ve suruculerini id nasil gorebilirim bir fikri olan
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-04
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Kartagis> abi herif beni iki saniyede sinirlendirdi
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, troll o.
<ElixirVitae> Başka kanaldan tanıyorum.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-05
<thiras> MCT var mi aramizda?
<Kartagis> &g MCT
<f0und> Kartagis: MCT Credit Union | Port Neches - Orange - Lumberton | Texas - TX: <https://www.mctcu.org/>; Medium-chain triglyceride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglyceride>; MCT Oil vs. Coconut Oil: The Truth Exposed | Health Impact News: <http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mct-oil-vs-coconut-oil-the-truth-exposed/>; MCT: <http://www.mctdirect.com/>; (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: Madison County Transit: <http://www.mct.org/>; Educational Systems Federal Credit Union: <https://www.esfcu.org/>; MCT Federal Credit Union: <http://www.mct-fcu.com/>; medium chain triglycerides (mcts): Uses, Side Effects, Interactions ...: (more message)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-915-medium%20chain%20triglycerides%20(mcts).aspx?activeingredientid=915&activeingredientname=medium%20chain%20triglycerides%20(mcts)>
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> medium chain triglycerid mi arıyorsun?
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-06
<mustafa> selam arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> merhaba mustafa
<mustafa> apache hakkında bir sorun yaşıyorum danışmak isterim uygun olan varsa
<Kartagis> dinliyorum
<mustafa> serverım üzerine moodle kurulumu gerçekleştirdim ardından ip natlamsını yaptım dns kaydını tamamladım
<mustafa> ancak sayfama yalnızca local ağdan erişebiliyorum dışarıdan erişim olmuyor
<Kartagis> modemden 80. bağlantı noktasını açman gerek
<Kartagis> ya da nereden çalışıyorsa
<mustafa> açtım aynı zamda iptables ayarlarnınıda tamamladım
<mustafa> input kısmına 80 iznini verdim
<Kartagis> iptables kuralını göster
<mustafa> cihaza an itibariyle erişim imkanım ne yazıkki yok
<Kartagis> peki
<Kartagis> kuralı yazdıktan sonra iptables-save dedin mi?
<mustafa> evet kaydettim
<mustafa> restart ettim aynı zmanda
<mustafa> kayıttan sonra
<Kartagis> başka bir kuralla çakışıyor mu diye baktın mı?
<mustafa> açıkçası çakışmıyodur diye düşündüm çünkü temiz makine ilk kruulum
<Kartagis> o zaman kuralı görmem lazım, başka bir şey söyleyemem
<Kartagis> işyerinde mi bu?
<mustafa> haklısın
<mustafa> evet
<Kartagis> netadmin engelliyor olabilir mi?
<Kartagis> switchten falan
<mustafa> o halde şöyle souryim
<mustafa> tracert attığımda dışardan makineye kadar ulaşım sağlanıyor
<mustafa> işin o tarafıyla ilgilenen arkdaşlara ilettiğimde bi sorun olmadığını söyeldiker
<Kartagis> eğer netstat -antlp | grep 80 yaptığında 0.0.0.0:80 yerine 127.0.0.1:80 çıkıyorsa ondan olabilir
<Kartagis> sadece yereli dinliyor demektir
<Kartagis> onu VirtualHost'tan halletmen gerekiyor olabilir
<mustafa> Virtualhost kaydını her türlü girmek zorundamıyız
<Kartagis> evet
<mustafa> gerçi onuda girdim
<mustafa> ama eksikler olabilir tabi
<Kartagis> VirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80 gibi yaptıysan olabilir
<Kartagis> VirtualHost *:80 yapman lazım
<mustafa> naısl olması gerekki başka
<mustafa> ben dns kendisini yazdım
<mustafa> <> içine
<Kartagis> <VirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80> olmaması gerekü
<Kartagis> <VirtualHost *:80> olması gerek dışarıdan erişilebilmesi için
<mustafa> anladım
<mustafa> hosts dosyasındada dns ve alan adı eşletirmesini ekledim
<mustafa> ekstra bişey yazılması gerekirmi
<Kartagis> DocumentRoot yazdın mı?
<mustafa> evet ekledim
<Kartagis> o zaman başka bir şeye  gerek yok
<mustafa> umarım yarın çözebilirim
<Kartagis> ama sen CustomLog ve ErrorLog da ekle
<mustafa> peki
<mustafa> Kartagis
<Kartagis> çözemezsen ben buradayım
<mustafa> seni yordum çok teşkkür ederim
<Kartagis> rica ederim ve estağrufullah
<mustafa> yarın gün içinde karşılaşma ihtimalim varmıdır seninle
<mustafa> burada
<Kartagis> buradayım evet
<Kartagis> IRC istemcim hep açık
<mustafa> pekala bu arada memnun oldum
<mustafa> iyi akşamlar dilerim
<Kartagis> sana da
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-07
<mustafa__> Kartagis günaydın
<mustafa__> arkadaşlar apache server konusunda yardıma ihtiyacım var
<Kartagis> selam mustafa__
<Kartagis> bana yapılandırmanı göster
<mustafa__> iptables mı
<Kartagis> bu arada, yeni geldim; cevap vermemek değil ;)
<Kartagis> hem iptables, hem de VirtualHost
<mustafa__> ServerAlias example.com      ErrorLog /var/www/example.com/error.log      CustomLog /var/www/example.com/requests.log
<mustafa__> 1 DK
<Kartagis> buraya yapıştırma, http://pastie.org
<mustafa__> http://pastie.org/9702046
<Kartagis> ben 80'le ilgili bir şey göremiyorum, iptables -L grep 80 yap
<mustafa__> herhangi bi sonuç çıkmadı
<mustafa__> Kartagis şimdi derse girmem gerek 40 dk sonra buradayım
<mustafa__> Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> hoşgeldin
<mustafa__> hoşbuldum
<mustafa__> iptables bişey ifade ettimi
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> burada 80'le ilgili bir şey yok
<Kartagis> VirtualHost yolla
<mustafa__> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http state NEW,ESTABLISHED  bu satır 80 e izin vermiyomu
<mustafa__> http://pastie.org/9702110 burada # kaldırmadım
<mustafa__> kaldırdığımda sorun yaşadım o nedenle
<mustafa__> Kartagis ordamısın
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<Kartagis> kahve almaya gitmiştim
<mustafa__> peki kusura bakma
<Kartagis> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere      anywhere            tcp dpt:80 bunun gibi olması lazım
<Kartagis> state NEW,ESTABLISHED ilk defa görüyorum
<mustafa__> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<mustafa__> bu komutu veriyorum
<Kartagis> doğru
<mustafa__> centos yüklü bende ondan olabilir
<mustafa__> http://pastie.org/9702141 bunda daha detaylı
<Kartagis> bir dakika ben de deneyeyim
<mustafa__> ok
<Kartagis> çalışıyor
<Kartagis> VirtualHost yolla bi
<Kartagis> state kaldırsana bir
<mustafa__> netstat mı ?
<mustafa__> iptables da
<mustafa__> ?
<mustafa__> http://pastie.org/9702153 bu da virtualhost
<mustafa__> gözüne çarpan bişey varmı
<Kartagis> ip doğru mu? 92.45.49.139
<Kartagis> state iptables
<mustafa> ip doğru
<Kartagis> nasıl ulaşmaya çalışıyorlar?
<Kartagis> dışarıdan kendi makinene telnet 80 yapsana bi
<mustafa> tracert yaptığımda makinaya kadar ulaşıyorum
<mustafa> server üzerinde çalışan moodle diye bir yapı var ona ancak kurum içinden giriyorum dışarıdan erişemiyorum
<Kartagis> moodle diye mi giriyorsun? ServerAlias'daki gibi
<mustafa> aynen moodle.itugvo.k12.tr
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<Kartagis> tracert yapabilmen önemli değil
<Kartagis> 80'inci bağlantı noktasına ulaşılamıyor
<Kartagis> netadmin'le bir görüşmen lazım
<Kartagis> telnet 92.45.49.139 80
<Kartagis> Trying 92.45.49.139... burada kaldı
<mustafa> sence iptables dan dolayımı oluyo
<Kartagis> iptables'i bir kapat bakalım
<Kartagis> service iptables stop
<mustafa> restartmı ediyim
<mustafa> ?
<mustafa> kartagis bağlantım kesildi
<Kartagis> gördüm :)
<Kartagis> service iptables stop
<Kartagis> restart değil
<mustafa> ardından ne yapmam gerek
<Kartagis> yaptın mı?
<mustafa> uygulayamadım 10 dkya yapıcam
<mustafa__> durdurdum
<mustafa__> şimdi?
<mustafa__> Kartagis ordamısın
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<mustafa__> ok
<Kartagis> yok bağlanmıyor
<mustafa__> şu halde durdurunca bağlmasımı gerkeirdi
<Kartagis> virtualhost doğru
<Kartagis> dns doğru
<Kartagis> serveralias silsene bir,
<mustafa__> ok
<Kartagis> apache'yi yeniden başlat sonra
<mustafa__> başlattım
<mustafa__> varmı bi değişkilik
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<Kartagis> yok
<Kartagis> benim gitmem lazım şimdi
<mustafa> peki görüşmek üzere
<mustafa> Kartagis ordamısın
<Kartagis> evet
<mustafa> biliyorum fazla yordum seni ama yapabileceğim veya önereceğin bir başka bir yol varmı
<Kartagis> fikirlerim bitti
<Kartagis> bir de thiras'a soralım, o belki bilir
<thiras> nedir problem?
<Kartagis> netadmin'le konuştun mu sen?
<mustafa> evet herhangi bi sorun olmadığını söylediler
<Kartagis> thiras: mustafa moodle kurmuş, kesinlikle dışarıdan ulaşamıyor
<mustafa> dns kaydını localde girince ulaşabiliyorum
<Kartagis> mustafa: ama dışarıdan 80. bağlantı noktasına ulaşılamıyor bile, sorun ya netadmin'de ya da modemde
<Kartagis> iptables'i durdurmuş muydun?
<mustafa> evet durdurdum
<Kartagis> service iptables stop
<mustafa> sen söyleyince
<Kartagis> ps aux | grep tables
<Kartagis> makinede denyhosts ya da da fail2ban var mı?
<mustafa__> root      5334  0.0  0.0 103252   864 pts/0    S+   13:56   0:00 grep tables
<thiras> himmm
<thiras> valla en ufak bir fikrim yok ama moodledan once web server calisiyor muydu?
<mustafa__> moodle kurulumu ile natlama dns yadını başlattık
<mustafa__> öncesinde denememiştik
<thiras> himm
<thiras> port acik mi nmap ile baksana bi
<thiras> firewall falana degilse web server problem
<mustafa> sıkıntı apachedemi diyosun
<thiras> eger firewall sorunu degilse 90%
<thiras> ne cevap veriyor bos sayfa mi? yoksa hic mi cevap yok?
<mustafa> ben dns kaydı olan alan adını şirket içinde girince
<mustafa> sayfa açılıyo
<mustafa> hiçbir problem yaşamıyorum
<mustafa> dışaırdan erişilmiyo
<Kartagis> port kapalı
<Kartagis> telnet ile baktım
<thiras> himm o halde apache conf'ta listen adres var
<thiras> onu bi kontrol etsene
<thiras> oo port kapaliysa firewall sorunu
<mustafa> listen 80
<mustafa> açık
<mustafa> # kaldırdım
<thiras> arada fiziksel firewall falan varsa networkuda
<thiras> networkunde
<Kartagis> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<Kartagis> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.06 seconds
<thiras> baya kapali
<Kartagis> bayağı*
<mustafa> firewall sorunumu diyosunuz
<thiras> bence firewall
<thiras> eger port kapaliysa bir firewall nat problemi var
<mustafa> thiras teşkkür ederim
<mustafa> kişiye söylediğimde nat işleminde bir sorun olmaıdğını söylüyor
<mustafa> bende arada kaldım açıkçası
<Kartagis> kontrol etsin bence
<mustafa> şimdi birkez daha yazdım
<mustafa> şikayeti
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-08
<turgay> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-09
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-03
<Kartagis> geldim
<Kartagis> mac os kurmaya çalıştım, usb'yi tanımadı
<huseyin> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-06
<Supervisor> merhaba, online var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-07
<korsanq_> join
<korsanq_> selam
<korsanq> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-07
<YavuzKilic> slm
<YavuzKilic> ubuntu software şifre soruyor kimi uygulamalarda ubuntu hesabım var ileti yada şifre hatalı uyarısı alıyorum çözümünü bilenvarmı
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-08
<darkjedi> f0und, Kartagis ölmediniz mi olm daha
<f0und> darkjedi: Error: "Kartagis" is not a valid command.
<darkjedi> hangi kanallara girdiğimi bile unutmuşum, nicki bile
<darkjedi> asfdgsh
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-10
<hakan__> selamun aleyküm
<fnoyanisi> aleykum selam hakan__
<fnoyanisi> uzun suredir gorunmuyordun
<hakan__> sen kimsin
<fnoyanisi> kanal sakini
<hakan__> nerden biliyosun uzun zamandır olmadığımı
<fnoyanisi> ben de uzun zamandir girmiyorum, oyle bi soylim dedim
<fnoyanisi> muhabbet donsun diye
<fnoyanisi> kotu mu ettim simdi
<fnoyanisi> yoksa kanalda kimse konusmuyo
<hakan__> yok
<hakan__> aynen
<fnoyanisi> millet dilini yutmus
<fnoyanisi> klavyesi basmiyo yada
<hakan__> sosyal medya
<hakan__> :)
<hakan__> adın ne ışınay mı
<fnoyanisi> yok tanimam
<fnoyanisi> isinay i
<hakan__> senin adın
<hakan__> o da seni tanımaz
<fnoyanisi> ben kacar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-12
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
<hwpplayer1> irc candır gerisi heyecandır diyenler burda mı
#ubuntu-tr 2019-11-10
<yeter> merhaba
<yeter> ekran aydinlanma normal calismiyor.
<yeter> cift ekran karti var.
<yeter> klavye aydinlatma calisiyor
<yeter> ekran aydinlatma calismiyor
<yeter> ubuntu 19.10
<yeter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M Mac Edition] (rev a1
<yeter> xrandr --output DP-2 --brightness 0.50
<yeter> bu sekilde ayarlayabiliyorum
